# Substep Competition



## ThomasJE (Oct 30, 2012)

Me and sneaklyfox have decided to merge the existing F2L and LL competitions to create this new Substep Competition. Basically, there are 5 substeps (these are: F2L, LL, F2B, L10P (CMLL and LSE) and LLEO (Last Layer with Edges Oriented)), and there are 2H and OH categories for each of them. Here are the rules:


The WCA regulations are used, unless stated.
The scrambles that are given will be used.
The scrambles are generated by the following scramblers on qqtimer:

F2L and F2B: 3x3x3 > random state
LL: 3x3x3 subsets > last layer
L10P: 3x3x3 subsets > CMLL+LSE
LLEO: 3x3x3 subsets > ZBLL

For F2L and F2B, scramble using white on U and green on F; for LL and LLEO, have your LL colour on U; and for L10P, scramble using your top layer colour on D and block colours on L and R.
A 15 second inspection time may be used for all categories.
For 2H, you must do an Average of 12.
For OH, you can choose to do an Average of 5 *OR* 12. If you choose to do an Ao5, you must do the first 5 scrambles.
Please state the round number, category, average and times in your post.
A new round will start every Saturday, in this thread at around 19:00 GMT.
You can do as many categories as you want to.
If you intend to compete in multiple categories after your post, please note this in your post.

The first round will start this Saturday (3rd November).
Good luck to all that compete!


----------



## NevinsCPH (Oct 30, 2012)

This, is just great. Great idea. Looking up to join Round 1.


----------



## MarcelP (Oct 31, 2012)

Wonderfull. I am looking forward to joining this thread.


----------



## rubikmaster (Oct 31, 2012)

Wow, sounds like a great idea.  I don't know if people know it but I was the original first creator of substep competitions here on the forums. I created the F2L competition on December 31st 2011 and then after about 15 Rounds if I remember correctly ThomasJE took over because I wasn't able to post the scrambles and the results anymore since I was to busy. And then he also created the LL competition and so came all the other substep competitions. anyway, it's great that you've decided to merge all of this into one thread. I think it will be much more organised and much better. 

P.S. Try to promote this as much as you can. I remember when I first started my F2L competition everybody loved it and in the first month or two we had around 30 active members in the competition each round and over time it lost it's popularity. I would really like it to be that popular again. So please do your best. I think this Substep Competition could really become something big.


----------



## lleoh (Nov 2, 2012)

Can't wait


----------



## sneaklyfox (Nov 3, 2012)

*Round 1 Scrambles*

ROUND 1 IS NOW OPEN.
Here are the scrambles:



Spoiler: F2L 2H




R2 D2 F L2 U2 L2 U2 F' L2 U2 B2 U B R F D L' B' R D F2
U2 L F2 D2 R' B2 R2 B2 U2 R D R B2 L' D B F L2 R B
D R2 U R' D F2 B L' U' R' D2 F U2 B' L2 B' L2 D2 B' U2 B2
D' B2 F2 U R2 D2 L2 D' F2 L2 U F R' F' D2 R' U' B' D2 U' R'
R2 B L2 U2 B R2 F' L2 D2 F2 L U' L B' R2 U B' L2 U' B2
L2 D2 B' U2 L2 D2 U2 B L2 F2 D2 U' F' L' D' U2 F D' L U2 F'
F2 R2 U' R2 U2 R2 U L2 D' R2 U2 B D' B R U2 B2 L' B2 D U'
R2 U2 B2 U L2 B2 D' B2 U2 L2 D' R D' U F' R' D2 U' B' U' B
D2 B U2 L U R2 L2 F' D2 R B2 U' B2 U' L2 U2 D' R2 F2 D' B2
D2 F R2 U2 L2 R2 B2 D2 U2 B' L2 U' F' L' B' F D' F' R B2 D'
F2 L B2 L2 U2 B2 U2 F2 R' B2 R' B D L D2 R2 B D2 F' D R
R2 F' D2 R2 B' D2 F D2 B' L2 F' U R B' R B' F' R' B U'






Spoiler: F2L OH




D B2 R2 U2 F2 R2 U L2 U' R2 U2 F L R U R2 F L U2 L U'
F L2 B D2 F' L2 U2 R2 D2 B L' D' L F U2 F2 U' F2 D' F2
R2 D2 L2 D2 R2 B' F2 R2 B' F2 U2 L' B U2 F R' U F' D R U2
R2 U2 B2 F2 D' B2 D U' B2 L2 U' L' B' R' D2 U B' L2 B' L' D'
U2 F D2 B' L2 D2 U2 F' L2 R2 B' U L2 R' U2 R B' R' D F' L2
L2 F' L U' L D' L F2 U' L' U2 B2 R2 F2 L' U2 F2 L2 F2
U2 F2 D' F2 R2 D' B2 U2 L2 U2 R2 B' D U F' L' B2 U2 B F D'
U R2 F2 D2 F2 D' L2 D2 R2 U L2 R' F' R2 F2 L' B' U2 L' R2 U'
D2 L2 B' L2 U2 F2 L2 F' U2 F' U' L' D' F' D2 L B2 F R U F'
F2 L2 R2 F' U2 B2 F L2 B' D2 F2 R' U B2 R2 F' U' B' U L2 U'
F' R L2 F2 R U F' R B U D L2 U2 D2 B2 U2 F' U2 L2 F B2
B2 U L B D F R' U B' R F2 B R2 B U2 B R2 F' L2 F D2






Spoiler: LL 2H




L' U' L U R U2 R F2 L F2 L' F2 R2 F2 U2
U2 F D2 U2 B' U2 B U2 B' R B D2 F2 L F U'
U2 R2 F2 L2 B' D2 B R2 B D2 B2 R' D' F D' B F' L2 F2
F2 R2 U' F2 U' F2 U2 R2 U' F2 R' F' R U' R' F R
R2 D2 F L2 B F2 R2 U2 B' L2 U' F R B U2 B2 U' R'
U2 F2 L2 F L2 F2 R' F' R U' L U' L'
R2 U2 L' B2 F2 R' D2 U2 R' U2 R2 D' B2 F2 U' L2 R2 U'
R2 B2 F2 U' F2 D R2 D' R2 U B2 L R2 F U F' U' L' U'
L2 F' L' F B2 R D2 R D2 R2 U' L2 U L2 U B2 U L2
L' B2 L' B2 L' F2 R2 D2 R' D2 R' D R2 D' F2 L' U'
F' U2 B L' U2 B L F R2 B2 U2 B2 R2 B2 R2 U R2 U R2
U2 L F2 R2 D2 R D2 F' R F2 L' F






Spoiler: LL OH




U2 L' B2 R B2 L2 U2 R' U2 R' U2 F R2 U R' U2 F' U' L'
B2 D L2 U' L2 B2 D' R2 U R2 U' R' U' R U' R' U2 R
B L2 F' L2 B2 U2 F U2 F U2 R B' R F' R2 B2
L2 R2 D' F2 L2 U' B2 L2 D L' R F' U2 F' L' R'
B2 L2 R2 F' D2 F' D2 L2 B2 L2 F' R F R F2 L2
B L U L' U F2 D2 F D2 F U2 B L2 B2 L2
L' U2 L F2 R' F2 R U2 R U2 B U B' U' R'
L' U' B' U R B L2 U2 R' F2 R F2 L' U2 B2 R2 B2
B2 U2 R' F2 L D2 L' D2 R F2 U2 B' L2 U L' U' B' U'
B' R' F R' F' R2 B R2 U' F2 L2 B2 D B2 L2 F2 U2 R2
D2 F2 R U2 R' F2 L D2 R' B2 U L U' L' R
B2 R2 B2 L' U2 B2 L' F2 R' D2 L' D' R2 D' F2 L B2 L2






Spoiler: F2B 2H




D' B2 U' R2 U2 F2 R2 D B2 L' U R U2 B' L' B2 F D2 U'
U' F U B D L F L' U R F L2 D2 R2 F D2 F2 U2 B' D2 B2
U D2 R' F' U2 D' F2 B' U' L D2 F L2 B U2 F2 U2 B2 U2 B D2
F2 L2 D R2 F2 R2 D B2 R2 U' F2 L F' D' U F L' D2 L' F2 R2
F D2 L2 B2 L2 F R2 B' R2 U2 F D F2 L' U' B2 D' L' B R F
U' D' F' U' L2 F' U2 F' R B U2 R D2 R' F2 R2 D2 F2 L
D' L2 R2 U' B2 R2 B2 L2 U F2 D B' D L' R' D' U2 L F' D2 L
D' B2 U' L2 U' B2 D R2 B2 L2 R B F D B2 U' R U2 F' D2
B D2 L2 D2 R2 B' D2 B' U2 R2 B D R' F U L B' L D2 F R2
B2 D2 R' B2 L D2 B2 D2 R D2 L2 F' D' B2 L2 B' R' D' B L'
U F B R2 L F D' R U2 R2 D2 B U2 F' B2 D2 R2 F2 B'
D2 B' R2 F' L2 F' R2 F2 L2 D2 B' U' F' L F' R U' F2 D2 B' F2






Spoiler: F2B OH




R2 U2 B2 D2 R2 B F2 L2 D2 F D2 R D L2 D' U2 F' R' B' F' R'
D2 R' F2 D2 B2 D2 R' D2 L2 B2 L2 F L B' D' L' U2 L R2 B'
R2 B2 U2 L2 D L2 B2 L2 U B2 U2 F' R' U2 L2 D F2 L' D' R2 U
U' F' L U B2 R2 U' R2 B' R U B2 L2 U D2 L2 D F2 U L2 D
R' F2 U2 R' U2 B2 R2 D2 L B2 D' R2 B F R B' U' L B2
R' F B2 L B R' U F2 B' D' L2 D2 F U2 R2 B R2 F' D2 L2
U' F L2 U' F R' L B' U B2 R2 F2 U' F2 B2 D' L2 U' D'
L U2 R' D2 U2 B2 L U2 L2 R' B' D' L' U' F2 L U2 F' D2 U' F
L' U2 R B2 D2 U2 L2 B2 D2 F2 R F' U B' F2 L B L2 F2 U2 R
F2 D2 B F2 D2 R2 B' F2 D' R U L' B2 U B2 U2 F' R'
U2 B2 F2 R' B2 U2 B2 L2 F2 L2 F2 U F2 D' B L D F U2 B' U
F' L2 B U2 L2 F D2 F U2 B R B U' L2 U L2 B2 U L' F'






Spoiler: L10P 2H




M2 U R2 D2 R2 U F2 R2 D' R2 D U' F' U2 F D' F' L' U2 L F'
M' R' U2 L2 R' D2 B2 L2 R2 F2 U' R' U R
R2 D L2 U' F2 U R2 F2 R2 D' B2 R B2 R' B2 F' R F' L2 U2
M2 F2 U L2 R2 D2 L2 D' B2 D R2 D F D' R' D R F U' L2
M' L2 B2 R2 U2 R2 F U2 F2 U2 F2 L2 D' F' R' F2 D' U2 F L B'
M' U2 R B' R' U' B' U B' U2 F U2 D2 F U2 D2 F' U2 B2
M2 L2 F U' D' R U R D F' U2 B2 D2 L2 B R2 U2 F' D2 R2
M2 L2 R' B2 L U2 L2 U2 B2 D2 L' B2 U F R D2 F D2 L' U' B
M' B2 R2 B2 R' F2 R' B2 L D2 F' R2 F R2 F' L' U'
M' L2 F2 D' L2 B2 U2 L2 D' F2 D2 L2 B L F' U2 F U L' U' B'
L2 U2 R2 B' F' D2 B' U2 B R2 U' R B' D2 U2 F D2 U R2 F'
M2 R' F2 L F L' F R U R2 F2 L2 D2 L2 F2 L2 D R2 L2






Spoiler: L10P OH




M' R' F2 D' L2 D' L2 D2 L D2 R F2 L2 U2 L U2
M2 U' B2 L2 D L2 D' R2 D L2 D' F2 L D B D' B' L R2 U
U2 R2 U2 R2 U2 F' L2 B' D2 R2 B2 D' B D' R B D2 L2 F U'
M R2 D2 L2 B2 L2 B L2 B' D2 R2 F' L R' D' L' F' R F' U2 F
M' F2 R2 U2 R2 F2 R2 U2 F D2 B L' B' D2 F' R2 F2 U' F2
M R B2 R2 U2 R B2 L' B2 R B2 R' B L B' L2 R2 D L2 R2
M' R2 B2 L2 F' D2 F L2 R2 U2 L2 F2 L' U' F' L' U R2 B R2
M2 R2 U F2 D B2 U2 B2 L2 D U2 L2 F' D' R' D B' L' D2 F' R' B
M2 U L2 D' F2 L2 R2 D B2 D L2 D' L B' L D' U' R2 F' U F
M2 F2 D' L2 B2 U' L2 U R2 F2 U R2 F' U' R' U' R U R F'
L2 R2 F D2 F' D2 F' D' F' D F L2 R2
R' F' R' U' R F R U D' F2 U R2 F2 U' F2 R2 F2 D



Good luck!


----------



## lleoh (Nov 3, 2012)

*Round 1*

*F2L 2H*
Average of 12: *11.92*
12.16, (14.16), 14.00, 10.15, 12.31, (8.70), 13.67, 11.14, 11.59, 13.62, 9.59, 10.53

*F2L OH*
Average of 12: *20.00*
17.53, 16.49, 18.39, 21.74, 19.16, 21.45, (16.03), (26.99), 23.91, 19.39, 22.23, 19.70

*LL 2H*
Average of 12: *5.11*
3.85, 5.65, (7.52), 6.60, 4.99, 4.85, (3.46), 4.70, 5.74, 4.56, 4.51, 5.69

*LL OH*
Average of 12: 11.29
11.16, 11.10, 10.50, (DNF), 11.34, 12.36, 12.31, 10.22, (9.34), 12.45, 10.27, 11.17


----------



## already1329 (Nov 3, 2012)

*Round 1*

*F2L 2H*
Average of 12: *11.06*
(9.05), 10.11, 12.27, 10.90, 14.47+, 11.09, 9.44, 9.68, 11.18, 12.28, 9.22, (15.02)

*LL 2H*
Average of 12: *5.76*
4.02, 5.72, 6.94, 7.50, 6.47, (15.38), 5.90+, 4.15, 5.77, (3.65), 5.11, 6.05

*F2B 2H*
Average of 12: *10.20*
10.80, 8.08, 10.18, 10.71, (7.33), 11.36, 13.31, 10.25, 9.03+, 9.43, 8.81, (17.09)

*L10P 2H*
Average of 12: *7.64*
5.21, (3.81), 6.96, 7.52, 7.38, 14.09, 8.05, (DNF(6.09)), 7.18, 5.84, 7.83, 6.38


----------



## F perm (Nov 4, 2012)

Round 1
F2L
15.23, 14.06, 15.79, 13.51, 15.02, 17.45, (11.50), 17.62, 14.99, 12.50, (18.06), 15.03=*15.12*
ZZ BTW


----------



## khoavo12 (Nov 4, 2012)

Round 1

F2L 2H
Ao12: 12.84

13.85, 13.87, (16.59), 14.45, 13.72, 11.72, (9.59), 10.09, 13.07, 10.29, 11.92, 15.42

LL 2H
Ao12: 6.84

(3.54), (9.45), 8.02, 4.84, 7.29, 7.70, 5.47, 8.95, 4.99, 4.69, 7.85, 8.65


----------



## antoineccantin (Nov 4, 2012)

F2L OH: 10.11, 7.83, 10.44, 11.01, 8.79, 8.96, 7.66, 8.80, 9.06, 9.08, 6.25, 8.10 = *8.88*

LL OH 4.66, 4.80, 4.38, 4.47, 4.20, 4.09, 5.00, 3.74, 5.32, 2.79, 4.52, 3.57 = *4.34*


----------



## kbrune (Nov 5, 2012)

Round 1

2H F2L: *ave: 16.93* 18.86, 17.68, 16.17, 19.75, 17.42, 16.50, 13.63, 17.09, 14.82, 15.38, 18.45 lack of improvement in this area is aggravating

2H LL: *ave: 6.18* 6.07, 6.94, 6.95, 5.21, 5.58, 7.29, 4.71, 5.44, 6.75, 6.61, 6.59, 5.67 grateful that this is under WR 3x3 ave or I'd feel dumb!


----------



## FaLoL (Nov 5, 2012)

Round 1

*2H F2L*: 14.53, 12.82, 14.18, 12.17, 12.12, (9.32), (22.01), 14.79, 13.23, 12.89, 13.84, 13.72 = *13.43*
*2H LL*: (3.89), 10.26, 5.66, 6.00, 8.28, 6.65, 9.06, 8.52, 5.83, 4.05, (10.32), 7.34 = *7.17*


----------



## MarcelP (Nov 6, 2012)

Round 1

F2L 2H:

Average 20.85
24.32 (17.62) 17.75 18.09 22.20 24.82 20.35 22.57 20.56 18.26 (25.23) 19.61

LL 2H:
Average 9.83
6.96 (15.12) 11.45 8.18 (6.48) 11.98 11.79 7.48 11.01 7.56 11.51 10.40


----------



## sneaklyfox (Nov 6, 2012)

Round 1

F2L 2H
Average: 12.36
10.97, 12.34, 13.03, 13.16, 12.99, 12.79, 12.28, 11.20, (14.77), 12.81, (10.19), 11.99

F2L OH
Average: 19.94
19.90, 19.12, 23.94, 18.45, 21.39, 16.82, 17.23, (25.85), 19.23, (16.47), 22.30, 20.99

LL 2H
Average: 4.72
3.48, 4.43, 5.26, 4.41, 4.34, 5.92, (3.18), 4.74, 5.47, 4.84, 4.32, (7.14+)
I got the same G-perm 4 times!!!

LL OH
Average: 10.58
(14.09), 11.18, 9.70, (6.60), 13.17, 12.85, 9.22, 11.90, 10.99, 12.03, 6.71, 8.09

For 2H, my F2L sucks compared with my LL.

F2B 2H
Average: 59.33
56.25, 37.37, (25.44), 51.93, 55.93, 1:07.15, 1:24.38, 49.03, 54.98, (2:23.39), 1:02.71, 1:13.58
LOL... ROUX... I was trying to destroy F2L pairing and do it completely differently from CFOP. The fastest solve was because it was too F2L-slot-like.


----------



## hemang sarkar (Nov 7, 2012)

F2L OH : 42.59
54.1, 48.0, 38.4, 53.7, 42.4, 42.3, 30.0, 40.3, 39.2, 44.7, 38.5, 38.4

F2L 2H : 15.47
14.3, 14.5, (20.4), 15.8, 13.7, 16.6, 17.1, (12.3), 16.6, 17.5, 13.9, 14.7


----------



## erikoui (Nov 8, 2012)

Round 1
F2L 2H:

```
avg12: 13.60 (σ = 1.46)
best time: 9.53
worst time: 16.29
individual times:14.33, 12.61, 13.24, 12.20, (9.53), 14.27, 16.08, 11.83, 12.21, (16.29), 13.66, 15.56
```
LL 2H: 

```
avg12: 6.32 (σ = 1.37)
best time: 4.76
worst time: 12.26(wrong OLL)
 individual times:(4.76), 9.58, 6.81, 5.76, 5.17, 6.70, 5.27, 5.38, 7.08, 5.02, (12.26), 6.47
```


----------



## sneaklyfox (Nov 11, 2012)

*Round 1 Results*

ROUND 1 IS NOW CLOSED.

Sorry, forgot to close this earlier today.

*F2L 2H*
1. already1329 11.06
2. lleoh 11.92
3. sneaklyfox 12.36
4. khoavo12 12.84
5. FaLoL 13.43
6. erikoui 13.60
7. F perm 15.12
8. hemang sarkar 15.47
9. kbrune 16.93
10. MarcelP 20.85

*F2L OH*
1. antoinecantin 8.88
2. sneaklyfox 19.94
3. lleoh 20.00
4. hemang sarkar 42.59

*LL 2H*
1. sneaklyfox 4.72
2. lleoh 5.11
3. already1329 5.76
4. kbrune 6.18
5. erikoui 6.32
6. khoavo12 6.84
7. FaLoL 7.17
8. MarcelP 9.83

*LL OH*
1. antoinecantin 4.34
2. sneaklyfox 10.58
3. lleoh 11.29

*F2B 2H*
1. already1329 10.20
2. sneaklyfox 59.33

*L10P 2H*
1. already1329 7.64

Congratulations go to already1329, antoinecantin, and me! Ottawa cubers rule! 

Scrambles for Round 2 should be up soon. Stay tuned!


----------



## khoavo12 (Nov 11, 2012)

I have 1 small question: for the LL, are we supposed to orient the last layer only or do we finish solving the cube (OLL+PLL)? Thanks


----------



## ThomasJE (Nov 11, 2012)

khoavo12 said:


> I have 1 small question: for the LL, are we supposed to orient the last layer only or do we finish solving the cube (OLL+PLL)? Thanks



Finish solving the cube.


----------



## ThomasJE (Nov 11, 2012)

*Round 2 Scrambles*

ROUND 2 IS NOW OPEN.
Here are the scrambles:



Spoiler: F2B 2H




B2 D2 B2 U F2 D' B2 R2 U2 L2 D2 B U R B' D F' D2 B2 L2 D'
L2 F R2 U2 F U2 B' F2 D2 L2 R2 U' F L' F' U L' U F2 L' D
R' D R' U' B D2 F' L F' B' D' B2 L2 D' F2 R2 D' R2 U L2 U'
L2 F2 U R2 U' B2 U' F2 D' L2 F2 L' B' L2 R2 B' R2 U L' F' D'
U L F2 U R D2 B' D2 F' U L2 D' B2 U' R2 F2 B2 U' D2
F' U2 B2 L2 B U2 F L2 R2 F' U' R D' U R2 B' D' R'
B D2 L2 R2 B2 U2 L2 B U2 L2 F2 U' L' B2 D' L2 B D2 U2 B' F2
D' B2 F2 U' L2 B2 L2 D2 R2 U2 L B2 R F2 U' R B R B2
L' U2 B2 D2 R2 D2 R F2 L2 F' L F2 L' U R D L' B F'
F R' U F' L2 U2 R' U2 B' D2 F2 D2 R2 B2 R2 B2 L2 D B2 L2
R2 D' R2 U2 F2 R2 D L2 D' U2 F2 R B D2 F2 L2 R' F D2 F'
L2 U2 F2 U2 R2 D2 F L2 R2 D2 F U L D' U2 F L2 D2 L' D' B'






Spoiler: F2B OH




F D F B' R2 D2 R2 D' B R F2 U' B2 D F2 U L2 U D L2
D2 U2 L U2 R' U2 R' U2 R B2 R2 D L2 U2 F' R2 D B' R' F'
R' D F R' D2 F2 R' F2 L' F U2 B2 L2 U D B2 U' B2 L2 F2 D2
B2 R B2 U2 R' B2 U2 L2 B2 R' D2 U F R D' U F L2 U' L
B' D2 L2 B' R2 F U2 F R2 U2 F' L' B' F2 R B' U' B F' D2 L2
U2 L2 B' U2 F' U2 L2 F R2 U2 R' B2 L B' L R D F' L' R2 U
L2 B2 L B2 L' D2 L' F2 D2 F2 L' F' D' B D2 B2 L B2 U B R
U2 F2 L' U2 R B2 R F2 L2 D2 L U L' B R D B' U L' F'
D' B2 R2 U' L2 U2 R2 U' L2 U2 B R' B L' B' L' D U' B R2
L2 B2 D' U2 F2 D2 U' R2 B2 F2 U L F' D F2 U B U2 F D2 U2
L' B2 D2 L2 R' B2 L U2 F2 U2 L2 U' B F2 L' D L R2 D' B2
B2 U' R2 F2 U2 L2 F2 D' U' R2 B R' F' D R' U F2 U L2 B2 U'






Spoiler: F2L 2H




B L' D2 B2 R2 U' L B R' F' D2 R2 B' U2 B L2 B2 U2 B' L2
B L' U' B2 D L' B2 U D2 F' B2 U' L2 U F2 R2 D' L2 U D R2
B' R2 F' U2 B U2 F' R2 F R2 F2 U' B' U' R2 D' L F2 R D U2
U' F2 R2 U R2 D' R2 D2 R2 B2 U' L B2 R U R2 B2 F2 U
D' F D2 L B R F L' D' B' R2 F2 U F2 D L2 F2 B2 D F2 D'
D' R2 U2 R2 B2 D L2 D L2 R2 U F R2 D2 L U B2 U' B F U
R2 D2 B2 R2 D' B2 D B2 R2 D' F2 L B U2 L2 U2 F2 U L2 F' D2
L2 B U2 F2 R2 B U2 R2 F' R2 U2 R B L2 B2 R U B2 R U'
U R2 F2 R2 F2 R2 U2 L2 D' F2 D' R' U R2 D' L' U B D' B U'
B2 D' L2 U L2 U B2 U' B2 D' F2 L B L' D U L U2 L B' L'
R2 B2 D2 L' F2 U2 B2 D2 L' D2 R2 B' D L' B2 R2 D U2 R' F' R'
R2 B2 D2 B D2 L2 B' D2 B R2 F' U R' D R' D2 F L' R' D2 U2






Spoiler: F2L OH




B2 D2 B' F U2 R2 B' L2 R2 U R' U2 B' D' B2 D' F D B
L2 U B2 D R2 F2 U' R2 B2 U2 B' F' D B2 U R' B' R' U' R F'
D2 L U2 B2 L' F2 U2 R2 F2 U2 B' U L' U' F' D R U R2 B R2
U B R L' F R U' B2 U L' D2 L2 D' B2 U B2 L2 U B2 U L2
B2 U2 R' U2 L' D2 R F2 D2 R2 D2 U' L B2 L D' U' F D2 L
D R2 B2 R2 D' L2 D' F2 R2 U2 F2 R' U2 L' U F' D F2 L U L
U2 F2 U F2 D B2 D' B2 U2 F2 L B' F' R' D B D2 L2 F U'
L U' D2 F2 L B U D R F' U' L2 D R2 F2 U2 D F2 R2 F2
L2 F2 U2 L2 F2 U B2 F2 L2 F2 D2 R U' L2 D2 L' B2 F R U2 B
U' L2 B2 R2 B2 R2 U' L2 U' L2 U2 F' R' D U' L2 R2 F' R2 D' B
L D2 F2 L B2 D2 L2 D2 L D2 R' F R B D' L' F U2 R B U'
U' L2 F2 U2 L2 U' R2 B2 D2 U' R2 B' L D2 B F' D' R' B F' D






Spoiler: L10P 2H




R2 F2 R2 D F2 D' L2 U L2 R2 F2 R B' R2 B L F L' R
M' L2 D2 B' R2 B' L2 F' L2 B2 L2 F' L' U R B2 L R2 U' R' F
F2 U2 F2 U2 R2 B D2 F' R2 D2 R2 D B R D U2 B' L' U2 F
U2 B' L2 B D2 B' U2 B U2 F L2 D' R' D' B' L' B2 D2 F R
M U2 R2 L F' D' F D F2 R L2 D2 R B2 L' F2 L2
M U' L' F' D2 B R' D' L' D' F' D2 R2 F U2 B U2 D2 B' U2 F
M2 L2 U2 R' F2 R D2 F2 L2 B2 U2 R F L U2 R2 B L2 R'
R' F' L F' R' D2 L U2 R2 B2 R2 D' R2 B2 L2 D2
R2 F2 L2 D' L2 F2 R2 U L2 R' F L' F L F2 L2 R
M' B U R L' B D B2 D' B2 L' D2 L' U2 F2 L D2 F2 L2 B2
R' F2 L' D2 L2 F2 R' D2 R' D2 R D' F L' B2 R F' U R
M' R2 U F2 D' B2 D2 L2 F2 U' F2 D' L B L B2 F2 U' R' B' R'






Spoiler: L10P OH




B' D2 L2 B U2 F' D2 L2 B' R2 F' R' F L2 U' F2 U F' R F2
M2 F2 L2 U2 F R2 B' R2 U2 L2 F R B2 R' U' R B' R'
M2 L2 D' B2 R2 U R2 F2 D2 F2 D U' B R B' D2 B' R' B' L2 U
M F2 L2 F' D2 U2 B2 R2 F' D2 B2 R B R' D U2 L' D' U2 F
M' B2 L' D2 R' D2 R' B2 R D2 B2 R2 B R D' R2 B' L U' B' U2
M' L F' R D2 R' F L F2 B2 R2 D2 R2 L2 U' R2 B2 R2
M2 R' U' F' U F R U R U2 R2 L' U2 R' B2 L F2 R2
F' L2 U' B2 U' F' B' L B2 R2 F' L2 F' R2 L2 F' U2 B L2
R2 F2 R F2 R2 U2 R' F2 R U2 R F D R' D' L' B R' U' L
L' B' L2 D2 R' F D2 R D2 R2 L' U2 R2 F2 U2 F2 R'
M F2 L2 R2 D' L2 D' L2 D' B2 L2 D2 R' U R' U2 L F L' R U R'
M' L2 B U2 B2 R2 F2 L2 D2 R2 U2 B U' L R' F R' D' R2 U L'






Spoiler: LL 2H




R2 B D2 B R2 F' L2 R2 B D2 R' B R D R D' R F2
B2 D2 F2 U2 F2 L2 U2 L2 D' B2 D' R' F R2 F' R'
B2 U B2 L2 D L2 D' B2 U' L2 B2 L' R' F' U2 F L R
U2 L U L' U R B2 R F2 L' B2 L F2 R' U2 R'
L2 B U2 L2 B L2 B' L2 U2 B2 D2 U' R' U R D2 B L2 U2
B2 L F U F' U L F2 R D2 R' D2 R D2 F2 L2
B' U' R' U R B U R2 F2 U' F2 U F2 D' F2 D R2
F R B' R B R2 F' L2 U' L2 D F2 R2 U R2 D' F2
L2 B2 D2 R2 F2 R2 B F' R2 D2 F R' U' R U B' L2 B2
F2 D2 L2 B L2 D2 F' R2 F' R2 U2 R' F' L' U' L U' F R
U2 L2 U2 L2 F2 R2 D' B2 D' R2 F2 L' F' L2 F R B L R'
F U2 F L2 R2 B' R2 U2 F' L2 F U L2 F2 R2 D' R2






Spoiler: LL OH




U F2 R2 U F2 U' R2 F2 U R2 U' B' R U' R' U R' B
B2 L2 U' B2 U' B2 U2 L2 B2 L U2 F' L F L' U2 L'
L2 R2 B2 R2 F L2 F L2 F' L2 F R' F' R' B2 R2
U2 B' R2 F D2 F' L2 D2 F L2 F' D' B D' B' L2 R' B R'
U2 F2 D2 B' L2 F U2 F' L2 D2 F' R' B U' B' U R' F'
L' B2 D2 F2 R' F2 R F2 R' D2 B' L B'
F2 R2 B' R2 B R2 F' R2 F' L2 F2 D' B' D B F2 L B' L
B L2 B2 R B' R D2 B2 R' U2 R B2 L' F2 R2 B2
L U2 L' U2 L F2 R U2 L2 U2 R' U' L2 F L' F' U F2 U
U2 R F2 R2 B2 D2 L' F2 D2 F2 U L U' F D2 L' B2 R
U R' U' F' U F U2 R2 B2 L' D2 R D2 R2 B2 L
F U2 B2 D2 F' D2 B R2 F' R2 F L' B U2 B' L B F



One thing - you may have noticed, but rule 7 says:


> 7. For OH, you can choose to do an Average of 5 *OR* 12. If you choose to do an Ao5, you must do the first 5 scrambles.


So, if you haven't got time to do 12 OH times, you can just do 5.
Good luck!


----------



## khoavo12 (Nov 11, 2012)

ROUND 2:

F2L 2H: *12.44*

12.39, (16.04), (10.64), 11.52, 11.55, 13.58, 13.00, 13.62, 11.81, 13.65, 12.03, 11.22

LL 2H: *6.32*

4.22, (3.94), 6.67, 6.27, 4.99, 7.87, 7.29, 6.92, (8.07), 6.40, 6.42, 6.17


----------



## Shikhar Mohan (Nov 11, 2012)

*F2L 2H* -> 10.75, 8.53, 9.50, 9.46, 9.06, 10.10, 8.25, 13.92, 8.78, 9.08, 8.84, 10.27 = *9.44*
*F2L OH* -> 19.67, 18.35, 17.61, 18.38, 22.62, 16.21, 18.31, 17.78, 20.51, 13.13, 18.28, 20.45 = *18.56*
*LL 2H *-> 4.82, 4.67, 4.01, 5.23, 4.39, 4.01, 4.28, 4.84, 7.35, 5.27, 5.28, 3.08 = *4.68*
*LL OH* -> 9.16, 13.67, 12.17, 7.66, 13.10, 11.26, 10.03, 19.50, 7.60, 11.17, 9.40, 10.15 = *10.78*


----------



## MarcelP (Nov 11, 2012)

Round 2

F2L 2H:* 20.51*
19.89 21.01 20.01 21.68 20.59 19.28 20.85 21.73 17.82 22.20 (16.67) (23.64)

LL 2H: *9.58*
6.75 9.71 10.71 6.75 6.92 10.11 (5.98) 12.42 (13.81) 12.15 11.64 8.65


----------



## blairubik (Nov 11, 2012)

*F2L 2H:*12.59, 13.25, 13.31, 13.78, 14.74, 20.25, 10.89, 15.24, 11.92, 16.56, 12.32, 13.27 = 13.70
*LL 2H:* 3.71, 6.02, 6.42, 6.00, 6.34, 8.73, 6.38, 6.62, 6.39, 6.24, 7.97, 6.55+ = 6.49
*LL 1H:* 22.26, 22.45, 19.19, 17.99, 16.45, 33.91, 21.54, DNF, 22.84, 34.60, 21.78, 20.20 = 23.68


----------



## already1329 (Nov 11, 2012)

*Round 2*

*F2L 2H*
Average of 12: *10.22*
(7.58), (12.34), 12.16, 9.65, 11.65, 8.75, 10.44, 10.00, 10.02, 9.44, 8.25, 11.86+

*LL 2H*
Average of 12: *5.76*
4.58, (3.47), 5.41, 5.44, 4.75, 6.43, 6.56, 5.59, 6.83, (54.58), 7.43+, 4.61

*F2B 2H*
Average of 12: *8.46*
7.38, 11.47, 7.90, 9.16, 8.36, 8.86, 7.44, 7.59, (7.03), (17.69), 8.27, 8.16

*L10P 2H*
Average of 12: *7.29*
6.86, 8.46, 5.71, 10.43, 5.50, 7.65, (44.46), 6.46, 9.59+, 5.65, 6.59, (5.36)


----------



## cubingawsumness (Nov 12, 2012)

Round 2:

F2L 2H:
Average : 12.44
(9.73) 12.10 11.96 10.39 12.18 13.29 14.70 13.34 14.52 (14.77) 10.55 11.32

LL 2H:
Average: 6.55
7.26 4.99 8.11 5.52 7.14 7.11 7.02 6.09 5.92 (9.93) 6.31 (4.62)

EDIT: Since I have time,
F2L OH:
Average: 27.94
29.30 (23.43) 27.47 (31.48) 27.05


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Nov 12, 2012)

Round 2

F2L 2H
7.68, 8.81, 8.71, 8.02, 13.79, 9.63, (7.45), 13.04, 10.41, 10.98, 8.80, (18.81)

*Average: 9.99*

LL 2H
4.67, 4.22, 5.59, (5.78), 4.39, 4.72, 5.14, 5.34, 5.40, 5.31, 5.38, (3.27)

*Average: 5.02*

When uploading the scrambles, could you post the potential closing time?


----------



## ThomasJE (Nov 12, 2012)

god of rubic 2 said:


> Round 2
> 
> F2L 2H
> 7.68, 8.81, 8.71, 8.02, 13.79, 9.63, (7.45), 13.04, 10.41, 10.98, 8.80, (18.81)
> ...



It'll be around 7pm GMT for all the rounds, so I don't post it.


----------



## lleoh (Nov 12, 2012)

*Round 2*

*F2L 2H*
Average of 12: *10.23*
11.50, 10.18, 9.96, 9.00, 9.64, (14.52), 10.90, 13.07, (7.85), 10.09, 8.83, 9.08

*F2L OH*
Average of 12: *19.54*
(25.34), 20.74, 18.23, 23.10, 19.62, (13.46), 17.30, 21.83, 17.66, 17.36, 17.16, 22.35

*LL 2H*
Average of 12: *5.08*
5.05, 4.21, 6.34, 5.09, 4.66, 4.21, 5.20, 4.79, (7.15), 6.05, 5.21, (4.16)


----------



## FaLoL (Nov 12, 2012)

Round 2

*F2L 2H*: 15.04, 13.54, 11.96, 12.90, 14.84, 13.28, (10.57), 12.51, 14.54, 10.67, 12.66, (16.37) = *13.19*
*LL 2H*: 7.18, 5.68, (5.49), 7.59, 9.60, 7.32, 5.58, 7.42, 9.02, 7.47, (10.24), 6.74 = *7.36*


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Nov 12, 2012)

ThomasJE said:


> It'll be around 7pm GMT for all the rounds, so I don't post it.



What days do new rounds usually occur?


----------



## already1329 (Nov 13, 2012)

god of rubic 2 said:


> What days do new rounds usually occur?





ThomasJE said:


> A new round will start every Saturday, in this thread at around 19:00 GMT.



Did you read the rules?


----------



## Gordon (Nov 13, 2012)

*Round 2*

*F2L 2H: *
Average of 12: *29.13*
26.17, 30.66, 32.46, (48.34), 33.12, (21.25), 29.76, 30.04, 27.03, 25.33, 29.76, 26.99


*LL 2H:* 
Average of 12: *11.62*
7.64, 7.82, 11.39, 13.95, 12.17, 14.94, 11.36, 12.24, 14.80, (DNF), 9.89, (7.22)

I had 5 G-Perms and one N-Perm in a row: 13.95, 12.17, 14.94, 11.36, 12.24, 14.80
These are the ones that slow me down. The DNF was an OLL that went wrong.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Nov 17, 2012)

Round 2

F2L OH
Average: 19.12
17.88, (15.69), 19.46, 16.15, 20.61, 16.37, (24.45), 21.78, 20.66, 20.34, 18.55, 19.41

Darn... I should have stopped after 5!

LL OH
Average: 10.52
9.62, 14.00, 9.55, 8.38, 12.29, 9.73, 10.20, 12.51, 12.87, 11.25, 8.84, 8.26

Ran into a few OLLs that I only knew 2-look OH and my least favourite G-perm twice. Ugh... but the better cases were pretty good.

Will do 2H later.

Edit:
F2L 2H
Average: 11.54
(8.94), 11.09, 10.09, (15.55), 11.93, 14.47, 11.75, 11.01, 11.45, 10.17, 11.82, 11.61

Whaaat??? No kidding? My first sub-12 F2L when I have a headache, a bad cough, and a fever???

LL 2H
Average: 4.88
5.54, 3.77, 4.91, 4.78, 4.75, 5.38, 4.43, 5.06, 4.44, 5.78, (5.90), (3.30)


----------



## erikoui (Nov 17, 2012)

Round 2

LL 2H:


Spoiler



AverageOf12: 6.19
Standard Deviation: 1.62
Best Time: 3.05
Worst Time: 8.19
Individual Times:
1.	3.05 
2.	3.83	
3.	4.47	
4.	5.87	
5.	6.99	
6.	6.62	
7.	8.19 
8.	7.94	
9.	6.42	
10.	8.19 
11.	5.57	
12.	7.10


going for sub 6 next time


----------



## sneaklyfox (Nov 17, 2012)

*Round 2 Results*

F2L 2H
1. AndersB 9.04
2. Shikhar Mohan 9.44
3. god of rubic 2 9.99
4. already1329 10.22
5. lleoh 10.23
6. sneaklyfox 11.54
7. khoavo12 12.44
8. cubingawsumness 12.44
9. FaLoL 13.19
10. blairubik 13.70
11. MarcelP 20.51
12. Gordon 29.13

F2L OH
1. AndersB 14.13
2. Shikhar Mohan 18.56
3. sneaklyfox 19.12
4. lleoh 19.54
5. cubingawsumness 27.94

LL 2H
1. AndersB 4.35
2. Shikhar Mohan 4.68
3. sneaklyfox 4.88
4. god of rubic 5.02
5. lleoh 5.08
6. already1329 5.76
7. erikoui 6.19
8. khoavo12 6.32
9. blairubik 6.49
10. cubingawsumness 6.55
11. FaLoL 7.36
12. MarcelP 9.58
13. Gordon 11.62

LL OH
1. AndersB 9.18
2. sneaklyfox 10.52
3. Shikhar Mohan 10.78
4. blairubik 23.68

F2B 2H
1. already1329 8.46

F2B OH
-

L10P 2H
1. already1329 7.29

L10P OH
-

Congratulations AndersB and already1329!


----------



## AndersB (Nov 17, 2012)

Round 2

F2L 2H:
8.45, 9.13, 10.51, 7.31, 10.83, 8.77, 8.47, 10.42, 8.16, 8.84, 8.55, 9.06 = 9.04

F2L OH:
14.82, 14.53, 13.52, 10.87, 15.11, 11.36, 15.39, 14.31, 14.27, 13.81, 14.65, 14.91 = 14.13

LL 2H
5.10, 4.26, 5.02, 3.88, 4.35, 3.67, 4.05, 4.40, 4.20, 4.60, 5.11, 3.66 = 4.35

LL OH
7.38, 11.08, 9.05, 5.54, 15.69, 9.30, 7.08, 12.49, 7.57, 13.55, 7.06, 7.20 = 9.18


----------



## ThomasJE (Nov 17, 2012)

ROUND 3 IS NOW OPEN.
Here are the scrambles:



Spoiler: F2B 2H




R' F2 D2 B2 L F2 L2 R D2 B2 L U' F2 R' U' L2 D2 R' B' U L2
D2 U2 F U2 B' D2 F2 R2 D2 U2 F' U B' F L' F L R F2 U'
F2 U2 R D2 L' D2 B2 R2 D2 B2 R U R' D U' F U F' U B' U
F2 D L2 F2 D' F2 R2 U2 F2 L2 U L F R2 U' F' R U' R2 D2 L
U F2 U' B2 F2 R2 F2 U R2 U2 R' D2 R2 B R' D2 L' B' R2 U2
D2 B2 D2 U B2 D B2 R2 D' R2 B2 F U L' U2 B' L B U2 F L'
L2 F2 U2 L2 D U2 B2 U B2 U' R2 B' R' F' R2 D2 B2 D' L' D B
R2 F U2 F L2 B2 D2 F U2 R2 F' L' B R D' U2 B R U F2 R
F2 L B2 F2 L D2 B2 R D2 B2 D B2 R' F' L' B' L B' D2 U
L2 F2 U L2 D2 R2 D2 F2 L2 F2 U' L U B2 F' U' L U2 B F2 R
U B2 L2 U' F2 D' L2 U2 B2 F2 U R D L F D' L U' B2 F' R
U' B2 L2 U2 B2 D' L2 D2 U' R2 B2 L U' B2 U2 F' D' U' B' R U'






Spoiler: F2B OH




B2 L2 B2 D' R2 U B2 D2 R2 F2 D2 L R D' U2 R B' D B F2
L2 U B2 L2 U' R2 D' R2 U2 L2 F U' B D R D F D' L2
D2 R' F2 R D2 R' U2 L U2 R D' B R2 U' L' R D' L2
U' R2 F' U2 B' R2 L2 U R F2 U R2 D2 L2 D F2 B2 D' F2 R2
L2 U2 R2 F2 D2 B' R2 U2 F' R2 U' L' F2 R' U B2 L' B F L' F'
L F' D' L' D2 L F R' U' D2 F2 R2 F' D2 R2 L2 B2 L2 U2
B D2 F2 D2 R2 B' L2 B2 R2 D2 B U' B2 U2 L' D2 B U F D L'
D' B D' F2 D2 B' U' B2 L U' R2 F2 L2 F2 L2 D2 F2 D' R2 D'
D2 F2 L2 U R2 F2 R2 D F2 D' R F' U' L U L D' B R2 D2 F
F2 U2 F' U2 L2 B U2 L2 U2 B' F2 U' L2 U B2 F2 L D' F R'
U2 B2 R' D2 U2 L' B2 L2 R' U2 F U F2 R B' L2 R2 B D'
U2 B D F R' L2 D2 B' L F' D2 F' D2 L2 F R2 D2 R2 U2 B'






Spoiler: F2L 2H




F' D F2 D' R F2 R2 F L' D F2 U' L2 D2 R2 U L2 F2 D' R2
L2 B2 D2 R2 B' U2 F2 R2 F' R2 F2 D' R2 F U2 B R F' L R' F2
F2 L' B2 L' D2 F2 L' D2 R' D2 R2 U' L D F D F2 D2 B' L'
U2 B' R2 F2 U2 B' D2 L2 F' L2 F L' B' R' U B2 F D R U' L'
F' U2 D F R' U' B D F' R U' L2 F2 R2 D' B2 D R2 U' D' L2
R2 B L' U2 B U L U2 F' D F2 B2 L2 D' L2 B2 U' D2 B2 U2
R F2 R' B2 L D2 U2 R F2 L B2 F U' F L F2 D' F U' B' F2
L2 B2 U' L2 U' F2 R2 F2 R2 F2 L' U2 B D' L' F2 L B2 R' U2
B2 L2 U F2 D2 L2 R2 D F2 D2 R2 B' D' R' U B' L B D' F R
D2 R D2 L' R2 D2 B2 F2 L2 F2 R' B U' F2 D' F2 R' B2 R2 F D'
R F2 L2 R' D2 L F2 L' F2 U2 R' F' L' B2 U' B' F' U2 L2
F2 D L2 D2 F2 L2 B2 D' B2 L2 U B' U' L F' D2 U R' B D2 L'






Spoiler: F2L OH




U' B2 D' B2 R2 B2 R2 D R2 U L2 F U2 F2 D L U2 F U L' F
L2 R2 B' U2 F' D2 B' L2 R2 D2 B U' F' D' U F2 D' L' B2 U
D2 B' L2 F' R2 B2 F' U2 F' D2 L' U B R' F U2 L2 U B' L2
B2 R2 B U2 B R2 B' R2 D2 B F' L B R2 U' L' F' R2 F R'
U R2 B2 U L2 U R2 D F2 D2 L D F2 U B U' L2 D2 L2 U'
L2 B2 F2 R' U2 R' U2 R2 B2 U2 F' D' L' U2 R' F D R' B2 F' R2
U2 L2 F R L D' R2 U2 F B2 D2 F2 R' B2 L' B2 R2 F2 B2
L D2 F R' U F U2 B' R2 D' R2 D2 F2 R L2 U2 L B2 L'
U2 B D2 U2 F' D2 F2 R2 D2 F2 R' B' D2 R F2 U B' F D R2
F B' R' F2 B' U R' F2 B' U R2 B' U2 B L2 B2 R2 U2 F2 D2 F2
U' B D2 R' D' R' F B2 D2 L U' F2 U' R2 D2 B2 D L2 D' R2 U2
D2 B2 R2 B2 U2 L2 U F2 U' R2 F2 R' B L' U' B2 R2 F2 R2 U






Spoiler: L10P 2H




M2 B L U' F U' F2 R2 L D2 F D2 F' R2 F' D2 F2 D2 L2
M' U' F2 U2 L2 U F2 L2 U' B2 L2 R2 B L U L' U' B F2 R2
M U' F U F R U L' B L U2 B2 L D2 R' U2 L B2 L2 F2
M U2 F' U2 B L2 F L2 F L2 B' U2 L U2 L' U2 F' L' F
M R2 D2 L2 F2 D' F2 L2 D F2 D' F2 R' U' L U R2 F R U' L'
M2 R B2 L2 B R B2 L2 B D' B2 D2 R2 F2 R2 D' R2 L2 U' L2
M2 B2 D' L2 F2 D R2 U2 F2 U F2 R2 F' D' B' R U2 B D B2 F'
R2 U2 F2 D F2 D' L2 U L2 R2 U2 L' R' B' L2 R' D R2 D' L'
F2 R F2 L' F2 R F2 L' U2 B2 R2 D' B D R D' B' L2 R2 U
M R' F2 R U2 L U2 R B2 R' U' L' R' F L' R U' L2
M2 B' R2 B L2 R2 B' D2 L2 D2 F D R' D R U2 R F' U' R
U2 L2 B2 L2 F R2 B' R2 F' R B' R F2 R' B2 R'






Spoiler: L10P OH




M' F2 U L F2 R U2 L' B U2 R' U2 R B2 L' U2 R' L
M L2 B2 D B2 L2 U' R2 F2 U2 F2 R' U L' B L U' R' U
M U' F2 L2 B2 R2 U' L2 U' L2 U2 B' R' D2 L B' U2 L F
M' R D' B' D2 B2 R' U' B R' L' F2 R B2 U2 B2 R' F2 R B2
M2 F' L2 B' R2 F' U2 F L2 B2 D2 L2 D' L' D' R2 F D2 B' U
L2 F R2 B D2 B L2 B' L2 D2 F2 U R' U' B' F2 R2 F' L2 U
M' R' U2 L F D2 R' F L U R2 U' R2 D B2 D' L2 U R2 U2
M R2 L' B' L' B R' B' R' U L2 D' F2 L2 D' F2 B2 R2 D B2
M F' U' F' L' U' D2 R B U2 B2 R' U2 D2 R U2 R' U2 L
M L2 F R2 B U2 B2 F' L2 B' L' F2 R' F2 U2 B' L
L F2 L2 R B2 R' U2 R' D2 L F' R' B2 R2 F'
M B U2 F' L2 F' L2 F2 L2 D2 F L' F2 R' F' L2 B2 L U'






Spoiler: LL 2H




D2 R' B2 U2 R2 U2 R U2 L' D2 U R U' F2 R' B L B'
U' B2 L2 F2 L2 F2 D L2 D' F2 L2 F' L' F2 L F' L2 B2
D B2 D' R2 U2 B2 U' R2 U B2 U' R' B' R2 B R
U2 B2 F2 R2 B2 R B2 R B2 R F2 U' B U' B' U' R' U2 R
F R2 F' U2 F' U2 F R2 U2 F R' F' R U'
L2 F2 L U' B' U B R' D2 L' D2 R B2 L' F2 L B2 L2
U2 F2 L2 F' R2 F L2 F' R2 F' R B U B' U' R'
R U2 R' U' F' U' F U R' F2 L D2 R' D2 R2 F2 L'
F U F' U' F' L F' R F2 D2 R D2 R' D2 L D2 L2
D F2 D' F2 U2 L2 F2 U L2 U' L2 F' L' F U2 F L F L2
U2 B2 L D2 L' B2 U2 R F2 L' B' R' B L U' B U B'
R U B U' B' R B2 U B2 U' B2 D B2 D' R2 U2






Spoiler: LL OH




L F2 D2 L' F2 L B2 L' F2 L B2 D' F D' F L2 U L
F2 L R D2 L2 U2 B2 D2 R' D2 R D' U R' U' R D' L
F' U2 R2 F D2 B2 U2 L2 D2 F' R2 D L2 D' R2 U B2
F2 R' F' U' F U R L2 U' L2 U' F2 L2 U2 L2 U
L2 D2 R' F2 R' F2 L D2 L U2 R F' U F R B U B'
R2 F2 U' F2 U' B2 L2 D' L2 B2 U R F' R U' R' F R U2
B2 D' B2 D L2 R2 F2 D' F2 R2 U L' R B2 L' R'
F R B' R B R2 F U F2 D' F2 D R2 U' R2 F2 U2
R' U' F' U F R U' R2 U F2 U' F2 R2 D' F2 D F2
U2 R2 U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 F' U2 L F' L' F U2 F
L2 U B2 F2 U R2 U' R2 U2 B2 U' B F R2 B' F L2
U' F2 L2 R2 U' F2 U' F2 U L2 F L F2 L' F U R2 F2



Good luck!


----------



## khoavo12 (Nov 18, 2012)

ROUND 3:

F2L 2H
Average: 12.74

14.01, (16.80), 10.15, 12.83, 12.73, 13.13, 13.30, 13.17, 11.45, 13.67, (8.35), 12.96

LL 2H
Average: 5.71

(4.42), (10.33), 5.26, 5.01, 6.01, 4.98, 5.97, 5.98, 6.26, 7.16, 4.82, 5.62


----------



## MarcelP (Nov 18, 2012)

Round 3:

2FL 2H: *19.33* (Whooohoooo! My first sub 20!)
15.17 19.51 19.14 20.85 21.12 20.67 18.62 (24.65) 18.87 19.26 (14.95) 20.09

LL 2H: *9.92* 
11.18 10.37 9.75 9.53 10.76 8.90 9.48 (8.23) 9.75 8.95 10.48 (13.29)


----------



## already1329 (Nov 19, 2012)

*Round 3*

*F2L 2H*
Average of 12: *11.01*
9.65, (8.77), 12.59, 10.36, 10.83, (15.43), 11.52, 11.47, 12.13, 10.02, 11.13, 10.44

*LL 2H*
Average of 12: *5.65*
4.84, 4.75, (3.94), 7.28+, 6.03, (11.61), 5.83, 5.09, 6.75, 6.25, 4.40, 5.30

*F2B 2H*
Average of 12: *8.06*
8.40, 8.13, 6.96, 8.34, 8.71, (11.34), 8.08, 9.38, 7.33, (6.78), 7.90, 7.40

*F2B OH*
Average of 5: *17.01*
(22.06), 16.50, (13.59), 20.34, 14.19

*L10P 2H*
Average of 12: *7.01*
8.22, 6.78, (23.25), 7.19, 6.84, 5.84, 6.25, 7.19, 7.22, (5.65), 7.94+, 6.65

*L10P OH*
Average of 5: *19.36*
21.27, 17.52, (11.16), 19.28, (34.56)


----------



## sneaklyfox (Nov 19, 2012)

Hey already1329, if you don't mind my asking... any special thing with the numbers "1329" because I notice your youtube has "1328". Just wondering why.


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Nov 19, 2012)

Round 3

*F2L 2H - 10.15*
8.15, 14.02, 10.84, 9.52, 9.02, 8.39, 11.26, 9.66, 11.83, 11.75, 8.90, 10.36

*LL 2H - 5.16*
4.82, 4.50, 3.59, 6.72, 6.64, 4.74, 4.87, 5.58, 5.93, 6.08, 3.44, 4.84

F2L was horrible. LL was really good.


----------



## already1329 (Nov 19, 2012)

sneaklyfox said:


> Hey already1329, if you don't mind my asking... any special thing with the numbers "1329" because I notice your youtube has "1328". Just wondering why.



When I first started using "1328", it was because I liked the numbers 13 and 28. When I made an account on Speedsolving.com, I couldn't make it "1328" for a reason, (sorry, I can't tell you the exact reason, but it was impossible to make it "1328") so I used "1329", the next number.


----------



## Outsmash (Nov 19, 2012)

*ROUND 3:*

*F2L 2H*
Average of 12: *11.91*
11.47, 10.03, 12.14, 12.69, 13.31, 9.91, 12.61, 12.53, (9.06), 10.71, (14.49), 13.67

*LL 2H*
Average of 12: *4.60*
3.80, 4.67, 3.73, 4.96, (5.87), 4.74, 3.92, 4.63, 5.83, 4.78, (3.43), 4.94

*F2L OH*
Average of 12: *17.84*
15.19, (14.89), (21.46), 21.34, 18.00, 16.72, 17.21, 18.02, 18.65, 17.91, 16.99, 18.35

*LL OH*
Average of 12: *7.72*
7.55, 7.23, 9.50, 8.08, 8.71, 6.69, (3.16), (10.67), 9.75, 8.12, 5.34, 6.29


----------



## uvafan (Nov 21, 2012)

Would you guys mind adding scrambles for EOLine and ZZF2L?


----------



## ThomasJE (Nov 21, 2012)

uvafan said:


> Would you guys mind adding scrambles for EOLine and ZZF2L?



You could just use the standard F2L scrambles.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Nov 21, 2012)

uvafan said:


> Would you guys mind adding scrambles for EOLine and ZZF2L?





ThomasJE said:


> You could just use the standard F2L scrambles.



If you're able to use the F2L scrambles already available, that would be good. Just state your substep. I'll put you in your own category in the results.


----------



## mDiPalma (Nov 22, 2012)

Round 3:

F2L 2H: 
avg=14.48
13.56, 14.56 (wv), 15.21, 14.93, 14.49, 13.19, 14.44, 12.40, 15.22, 15.36, 15.01, 14.22
(zzoh)

F2L OH:
avg=14.63
13.17, 15.49, 14.24, 12.55, 14.34, 18.26, 15.76 (wv), 14.82, 15.13, 13.05, 16.32, 13.96
(zzoh)

LL 2H:
avg=DNF
DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF
(zzoh, but every single scramble was an impossible last layer state)

LL OH:
avg=DNF
DNF, 9.76, 6.56, DNF, DNF, DNF, 3.77, DNF, DNF, DNF, 4.39, DNF
(zzoh, similar reason)


----------



## ThomasJE (Nov 22, 2012)

mDiPalma said:


> Round 3:
> 
> LL 2H:
> avg=DNF
> ...



Why didn't you just use 2L OLL to get to the all edges oriented state, and then do what you would normally do (whether that be OCLL/PLL or COLL/EPLL)?


----------



## mDiPalma (Nov 23, 2012)

ThomasJE said:


> Why didn't you just use 2L OLL to get to the all edges oriented state, and then do what you would normally do (whether that be OCLL/PLL or COLL/EPLL)?



because that wouldn't be representative of my actual solve time for that substep.


----------



## already1329 (Nov 23, 2012)

mDiPalma said:


> because that wouldn't be representative of my actual solve time for that substep.



EO > Start Inspection > Start Timer > Solve >Stop Timer


----------



## sneaklyfox (Nov 23, 2012)

mDiPalma said:


> because that wouldn't be representative of my actual solve time for that substep.



Maybe what ThomasJE meant was that you would use the 2-look OLL alg to get the edges all oriented first. Then inspect, start timer, and solve the rest of it. Or is someone out there wanting last slot scrambles?


----------



## already1329 (Nov 23, 2012)

EOLine: Normal 3x3x3 scrambles
ZZF2L: 3-generator <R,U,L> scrambles
ZZLL: ZBLL scrambles


----------



## uvafan (Nov 23, 2012)

F2B 2H (for lulz):

21.91, 24.64, 15.73, 17.27, (35.16), 25.67, 11.73, 14.72, 9.19, 12.74, (9.09), 18.56 = *17.22*

You can see improvement as I got towards the end because I don't even use Roux...

F2L 2H(ZZ):

11.19, 11.94, 9.19, 11.95, 10.16, 9.06, (20.55), 9.33, (8.38), 13.13, 9.28, 10.50 = *10.57*

F2L OH(ZZ):

25.55, 24.44, 24.28, 28.59, (22.50), 28.58, 25.72, 23.77, 27.42, 24.89, (34.61), 23.30 = *25.65*


----------



## ThomasJE (Nov 23, 2012)

mDiPalma said:


> because that wouldn't be representative of my actual solve time for that substep.



Yeah... But you could argue that using inspection won't represent your L10P/LL time. I do get your point though.



already1329 said:


> EO > Start Inspection > Start Timer > Solve >Stop Timer



I would have thought of:
Start Inspection > Start Timer > EO > ZZLL > Stop Timer



sneaklyfox said:


> Maybe what ThomasJE meant was that you would use the 2-look OLL alg to get the edges all oriented first. Then inspect, start timer, and solve the rest of it. Or is someone out there wanting last slot scrambles?



I could add ZBLL scrambles for ZZLL if enough people would want it.



already1329 said:


> EOLine: Normal 3x3x3 scrambles
> ZZF2L: 3-generator <R,U,L> scrambles
> ZZLL: ZBLL scrambles



For EO and ZZF2L, you could combine them and use the F2L scrambles. If you stated the fact you were doing ZZF2L, then we could put you in a separate category. The only thing I would be apprehensive about is that there may be some people that may want to train CFOP and ZZ.

So, ZZ users - would you want ZZLL scrambles? And would you want them for OH as well as 2H?

Also, is there anyone that would want to train both CFOP/Petrus F2L and ZZF2L?


----------



## sneaklyfox (Nov 24, 2012)

Round 3

F2L OH
Average: 20.76
20.09, 19.97, 21.89, 23.05, 19.37, 20.40, 20.01, 19.47, (23.57), 23.14, 20.18, (17.06)

Blech.

LL OH
Average: 8.58
10.11, 6.49, 9.31, (13.60), 10.58, 9.06, (3.49), 10.34, 10.05, 9.01, 4.84, 5.98

Uncommonly good. Two of them started out as OLL skips.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Nov 24, 2012)

*Round 3 Results*

ROUND 3 IS NOW CLOSED.

F2L 2H
1. god of rubic 2 10.15
2. uvafan 10.57 (zz)
3. already1329 11.01
4. Outsmash 11.91
5. khoavo12 12.74
6. mDiPalma 14.48 (zzoh)
7. MarcelP 19.33

F2L OH
1. mDiPalma 14.63 (zzoh)
2. Outsmash 17.84
3. sneaklyfox 20.76
4. uvafan 25.65 (zz)

LL 2H
1. Outsmash 4.60
2. god of rubic 2 5.16
3. already1329 5.65
4. khoavo12 5.71
5. MarcelP 9.92
6. mDiPalma DNF (zzoh)

LL OH
1. Outsmash 7.72
2. sneaklyfox 8.58
3. mDiPalma DNF (zzoh)

F2B 2H
1. already1329 8.06
2. uvafan 17.22

F2B OH
1. already1329 17.01

L10P 2H
1. already1329 7.01

L10P OH
1. already1329 19.36

Congratulations go to god of rubic 2, mDiPalma, Outsmash, and already1329!


----------



## already1329 (Nov 24, 2012)

Scrambles please.


----------



## ThomasJE (Nov 25, 2012)

*Round 4 Scrambles*

ROUND 4 IS NOW OPEN.
Here are the scrambles:



Spoiler: F2B 2H




L B2 R2 U2 B2 R' D2 F2 L D2 U R' U' L2 U' B D R' F L2 B2
F' L2 D2 L2 U2 F' R2 F' D2 U2 L2 R' F' D L' R' U2 R2 F2 D L'
L2 B R2 F2 D2 F' L2 F' U2 F R' B D' L2 B' U' L' R2 F R'
R2 B2 D' B2 L2 U2 L2 D' U2 L2 B2 R B' D' B' F D2 R U R'
D' L2 U' R2 B2 D2 U L2 R2 F2 D2 B D L U F' D R U2 B U2
L F2 D2 U2 L2 D2 B2 D2 R' B2 R U R2 D2 U' B' D R' U F R2
F2 R2 D2 B2 L B2 F2 L' B2 R F2 U' R' D2 L2 R B L' U' F R
D2 B2 L2 D' F2 L2 U' F2 D2 F2 U R' B L' B2 D' L' B L' U
R2 B2 U L2 D L2 U2 R2 D B2 D2 R U L' R B D' L B L F'
B2 D' B2 L2 R2 U L2 D2 B2 L2 D' B L2 R' U' B2 F2 U2 B U'
R2 F2 D2 B' L2 F2 L2 D2 F U' B' D R U' F2 L D U F U
F' D2 L2 F' L2 R2 F U2 F D2 F' U' L B2 F U L B2 F' L'






Spoiler: F2B OH




D2 F' D2 B2 U2 F D2 R2 D2 U2 F' R' F' D B' L U B2 D' U2 L'
B2 L2 F2 U2 B' L2 R2 F' U2 B R2 U' L' D' R' D2 R' B' R2 D R
F' U2 F2 L2 F R2 F U2 F2 L2 F2 D R2 U' L' B' F U' B L'
R' L2 D' F' U2 L2 F2 B' U' R' F2 R2 L2 B2 U' B2 R2 D2 R2 D F2
D' F U R' B D' R' L' B2 U L2 B2 R2 F2 U2 F2 L' F2 R2 U2
B2 D F U D' F2 R2 L F' R2 F2 U2 L D2 R2 L' U2 F2 R D2
R B' U D2 B D' F L2 U' R' F B2 R2 B L2 B R2 L2 U2 F2 L2
U R2 L' D F B D' L2 B' R D2 L2 F2 U2 L B2 L' B2 U2 D2
B2 U' B2 U2 L2 U' L2 R2 U2 F2 U' F' L F2 L' D' U2 B F2 D' L
D2 L2 B F2 D2 L2 F' R2 B2 D2 F' U' B2 U2 B' L U F' D R2 F'
D2 U2 L' R' U2 R D2 F2 D2 L2 B2 F' R' D2 U F R B2 F2 D2 R
D' F' L U2 B2 U' L U L D2 B2 D2 B2 U L2 D' R2 B2 L2






Spoiler: F2L 2H




L B2 R B2 L D2 L' F2 D2 F2 U B' F2 U' F' D F2 L' U R' F'
F U2 R2 D2 B2 R2 B U2 B' D2 L2 D L' B D2 B D2 U2 R F' U
B2 D F2 U L2 U L2 R2 F2 D U2 L D2 F U2 L F L2 D R D2
D' L2 D2 B2 R2 U L2 U B2 D' B2 F' L' U' B F L' U B' F2 D'
B' D2 B2 F' L2 B' L2 D2 F' R2 D U L' U F2 R2 D' L' R
L' U2 L2 U R' U' D R B R2 L2 U2 F R2 F R2 U2 B R2
L2 R2 F U2 B D2 B2 L2 U2 F R2 D B2 F2 D R B L' R D' B
R' L' U' B' D F' U2 B D2 L' U2 F2 R2 B' R2 B R2 B' D2 B D2
D' R2 U2 L2 F2 R2 U R2 U R2 U2 B F2 U B D' B D L F L'
R' D2 B2 L' F2 U2 L U2 L D L2 B U R' F L D' B2 R
R' B' U2 R F B U B D F R D' B2 R2 U' R2 F2 B2 U D R2
B2 F2 R2 D U F2 U R2 F2 L' B' F2 R D' L2 F D2 F2






Spoiler: F2L OH




R2 B' U2 L2 F R2 F R2 F' U2 R D L B R U' F2 L D2 R'
F2 D2 F' L2 F R2 B L2 U2 R2 F L D2 F' U' R B2 U2 L' U L2
L2 F' U F R' F B D' R B2 U' D B2 U' L2 D
R' B2 L' D2 U2 L' R2 B2 R B2 U' F U L B U' L2 F2 D R
B2 L2 U' R2 U' B2 U2 F2 U2 R2 B D' R F' L' B' R2 F R2 U R2
U2 B D2 L2 F L2 B L2 B' U2 L R B' U F L2 F L2 D B'
B2 U L2 D B2 D' F2 L2 U F2 D2 L' F2 U R B F2 U' F R D2
B2 D F2 U L2 F2 R2 U' F2 L2 R F D' F2 L2 B U' B L' D' R'
R2 B2 R2 B' L2 B D2 F2 L2 F' L F U R' B D L' D2 U R' D2
F' U2 R2 B2 D2 F' L2 R2 U2 F' U2 R B' F L' D' R D' R U' F2
F2 R' F2 L' D2 R2 F2 R U2 L' B2 D L' R2 F' L' B2 L' F2 R
D' R B U2 D' L' F B U' B' U2 R2 B2 U' F2 U B2 R2 D2 R2 U2






Spoiler: L10P 2H




L2 B2 R' D2 R' D2 L2 F2 L D2 R D L' F2 R2 U' R'
M U2 L B2 R' F2 L U2 L' F' L' F' R U R' F R
M F2 R' B2 R2 U2 L U2 L F2 R' D2 B' R B' D L2 F2 R2
M U2 R2 B2 R U2 R B2 R' U2 L' R2 B' R2 D2 R' B' L R2 U'
M' R B R U D2 F L2 F' U2 F2 U F2 D' F2 D F2 D' R2 U
M B2 L2 R2 F U2 B2 U2 R2 U2 B F' U' L' U R2 D2 B2 R2 F' U2
M2 F2 R D2 F2 L' U2 B2 U2 R U2 R' B R F2 L R2 U' F2
M' D' F2 R2 U' B2 R2 U' F2 L2 B2 R2 F R F2 R' F R2 B2 U'
M' F2 D B2 U' F2 R2 D' L2 B2 U' R2 F' D2 B R' F' R' B R2
M2 D L2 U F2 D R2 U F2 D2 F2 R F' R2 F L2 R B2 R2
M' U R2 F2 R F' U' F U L' U2 R' D2 L F2 R' B2 R F2 R2
M' L2 B2 L2 U2 L2 R2 F D2 F R2 B' L' F' U' F U F L' B'






Spoiler: L10P OH




M2 U B' U' R' U R B R U2 L D2 R' F2 R2 L' F2 R2 U2
M U R2 U L2 D2 U' F2 L2 D' R2 U2 R' F' L U2 F' R' D2 L' R2 U2
M2 U2 R2 F2 R F2 R' B2 R F2 L' D2 U' R U' B' L U' R' U R
R2 B2 R2 D2 R2 U' R2 D' B2 F2 D L' F L2 F' L F2 U R2
M F' R2 L D2 L B D F D2 F U2 B2 U2 R2 F' L2 B2
M2 R B R L2 D' F' D' F R2 B2 U' L2 D L2 D' B2 U L2 U2
M2 U2 L F2 L' U2 R' F2 L R' D' R D' L' R U2
F' U2 F U2 F D2 F' L2 R2 F R2 D L D U R2 U F2 R' B F2
M2 U' L2 U' R2 F2 D' L2 U L2 U' F2 L R' B L R' U2
M2 U2 F' D2 U2 F R2 F R2 F2 U2 R2 D' R' F L D2 B' D L'
M' F2 U' R L' B R' L' B2 U' L2 D L2 D' B2 U L2 U' F2
M' L2 R2 D2 R2 B' L2 F L2 D2 B2 R D B' D B L2 U2 F






Spoiler: LL 2H




R2 B' U2 B' F2 U2 R2 U2 F' R2 F' D' F' D B2 F R F' R
F U F' L' U2 L U F U2 F L2 F' R2 F L2 F' R2 F'
B2 U2 F D2 B D2 F L2 B2 L2 F2 R B' R' U' B2 U' B2
U' F2 U2 F2 R2 U F2 U F2 U F R F' U2 R2 U R U' R'
L2 U' B2 D L2 D' L2 U B2 L2 U2 R B R' B U B' U' B'
F2 U R2 U R2 U R2 U2 R2 F L F2 L' F U F2
R2 F2 R2 U2 F U2 B' R2 B R2 F' R' F' R U2
L2 F' L2 F2 D2 B D2 B' D2 F D2 R B' R B2 R2 F2 U
F2 D B2 D L2 B2 D2 F2 U' R2 F2 L F2 R' F R F L' F2
R F2 R' B2 R F2 R' B2 R' F' U2 L' U L F U2 R
R B2 R2 U2 R B2 R' U2 R2 B' U B' U' R'
R' F2 D' L2 D' R2 U2 R2 D2 R F2 L U2 L' F2 L2






Spoiler: LL OH




B' U2 B' L2 F' D2 F2 R2 F2 D' L D' L' F L2 B2
U2 L2 B2 L2 B U2 B' R2 F' L2 F2 D R F' L2 R B2
U F2 U2 R2 B2 L2 D L2 B2 R2 U' F' U R U' R' F'
F2 R2 F U2 R2 F' R2 F R2 F' R' F2 R U2 F' R2 F2
F' L2 B2 L' F' L D2 R' D2 R' D2 R B2 L2 F2 U2
B L2 F2 U2 B D2 B R2 F' R' F' D2 B2 L' B'
B' R2 F2 R' B' R D2 L' D2 L D2 L' F2 R' B2 R'
F2 D' L2 D R2 D B2 D2 L2 D R2 F' L F2 L' F' U'
B2 D2 F2 D' F2 D' R2 D' F2 D R' B R' B2 L' B' L'
B L2 F2 D2 F D2 L' F L' B' U' B' U B
L2 B2 L U2 L2 F2 R' D2 F2 L' U F U R U F'
R U2 R2 F2 R U2 R U2 R' F2 R2 U R' B' R B U' R2



I have a couple of questions regarding scrambles. Would any ZZ want ZZLL scrambles? And would you want them for OH as well as 2H? Also, is there anyone that would want to train both CFOP/Petrus F2L and ZZF2L?

Good luck!


----------



## MarcelP (Nov 25, 2012)

*Round 4:*

F2L 2H: *20.74* No sub 20 .. meh...
20.44 21.01 (25.63) 19.61 24.62 20.38 18.95 21.49 21.22 21.19 (14.77) 18.53

LL 2H : *9.62* That went really wel!
11.54 9.11 (11.66) 10.29 10.56 8.55 (6.47) 11.09 10.55 9.19 6.92 8.44


----------



## Ooi Yan Qing (Nov 25, 2012)

Round 4:

F2B 2H:
average of 12: 15.30
12.95, 18.98, (19.26), 15.20, 18.10, 14.43, 16.29, 12.15, 15.12, 15.50, 14.23, (11.92)

L10P 2H:
average of 12: 11.93
11.09, 9.35, 12.53, 10.32, (16.68), 13.46, (8.01), 13.78, 13.21, 14.04, 11.75, 9.76

F2L 2H:
average of 12: 14.29
14.68 11.92 14.18 14.34 15.93 (16.07) 14.61 15.10 12.01 (11.25) 14.96 15.20

LL 2H: 
average of 12: 7.01
6.53, 8.46, 9.17, 7.17, 6.76, 6.03, 6.46, (9.73), 6.87, 6.03, (5.39), 6.59


----------



## already1329 (Nov 25, 2012)

*Round 4*

*F2L 2H*
Average of 12: *11.38*
(15.90), 9.09, 11.21, 9.47, 11.11, 12.06, 12.33, 9.47, 12.28, (8.41), 15.22, 11.53

*LL 2H*
Average of 12: *5.36*
4.59, (7.19), 6.06, 6.77, 6.44, 4.71, 5.66, 4.69, 5.52, 4.19, (3.15), 4.94

*F2B 2H*
Average of 12: *9.67*
11.40+, 11.15, (6.86), 12.09, 8.16, 7.84, 9.22, 8.38, 10.03, 9.93, 8.46, (12.78)

*F2B OH*
Average of 5: *17.60*
(14.52), (26.34+), 16.93, 20.22, 15.65

*L10P 2H*
Average of 12: *7.59*
7.21, 5.80, 6.97, 8.47, 7.08, 7.22, 6.52, 7.58, 9.27, 9.80+, (5.03), (28.59)

*L10P OH*
Average of 5: *17.83*
(16.46), 18.05, 18.22, 17.22, (19.15)


----------



## AndersB (Nov 25, 2012)

F2L 2H
9.16, 9.53, 10.22, 8.55, 8.81, 9.64, 7.98, 8.61, 8.80, 10.77, 8.89, 8.94 = 9.12


----------



## khoavo12 (Nov 26, 2012)

Round 4

F2L 2H
Average: 11.53

9.57, 11.48, 10.90, 9.93, (15.37), 11.38, 11.43, 11.32, 12.83, 11.79, (9.48), 14.73

LL 2H
Average: 5.80

4.83, 7.95, DNF, (7.09), 4.83, 5.84, 4.62, 6.48, 6.48, 5.63, (3.86), 6.48


----------



## mDiPalma (Nov 27, 2012)

F2B 2H:
average: 14.42
14.58, 14.66, 12.31, 12.41, 15.70, 14.70, 12.56, 15.12, 16.96, 18.79 (wv), 12.80, 14.66
(zzoh)

F2B OH:
average: 13.87
13.47 (wv), 14.24, 11.91, 15.20, 12.29, 13.68, 18.19, 13.21, 15.85, 13.72, 14.55, 12.49
(zzoh)

F2L 2H:
average: 15.23
13.06, 16.90, 17.09, 13.62, 16.02, 14.78, 12.47, 14.01, 17.96, 15.27, 16.80, 14.74
(zzoh)

F2L OH:
average: 14.13
14.73, 13.71, 13.80, 12.02, 12.28 (wv), 13.93, 16.92, 14.81, 17.42, 13.26, 13.58, 14.32
(zzoh)


----------



## already1329 (Nov 27, 2012)

mDiPalma said:


> F2B 2H:
> average: 14.42
> 14.58, 14.66, 12.31, 12.41, 15.70, 14.70, 12.56, 15.12, 16.96, 18.79 (wv), 12.80, 14.66
> (zzoh)
> ...



Did you do First 2 Blocks with ZZ? Not F2L?


----------



## mDiPalma (Nov 27, 2012)

already1329 said:


> Did you do First 2 Blocks with ZZ? Not F2L?



yes, I solved zzf2l on the F2B scrambles.

i didn't think this was a problem because i still solved the 10 pieces that make up the F2B, but i also solved eo, DF, and DB.

if this is a problem, then you can just discount my F2B submissions.


----------



## uvafan (Nov 28, 2012)

F2L OH (ZZ)

Average: 24.23

23.52, 26.34, 24.72, (17.39), (52.91), 19.08, 27.22, 23.88, 30.08, 26.27, 20.56, 20.61

Felt pretty good except two worst.


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Nov 28, 2012)

I would love to see ZZLL scrambles for OH. I have no idea how to deal with cases I don't experience in normal solving. Heh.

*Round 4*

*F2L 2H*
Average of 12: *9.24*
(7.36), 9.01, (12.52), 9.23, 9.44, 8.24, 9.28, 11.86, 8.23, 9.36, 8.01, 9.72

*LL 2H*
Average of 12: *4.57*
3.69, 5.67, 6.75, 4.86, 4.82, 4.76, 4.07, 3.22, 4.50, (6.77), 3.33, (3.17)

*F2B 2H*
Average of 12: *7.05*
5.86, 8.68, 7.02, 6.90, 8.03, 6.18, 7.04, (5.01), (9.82), 6.53, 5.70, 8.59

*F2B OH*
Average of 12: *14.19*
(11.41), 13.09, 15.01, 14.58, (18.28), 13.25, 13.40, 15.66, 12.92, 13.71, 13.41, 16.87

*L10P 2H*
Average of 12: *5.50*
4.62, 6.17, (8.54), 5.10, 6.04, 4.33, (4.16), 7.38, 5.08, 6.19, 4.95, 5.17


----------



## already1329 (Nov 28, 2012)

I would like ZZF2L scrambles and ZZLL scrambles too.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Dec 1, 2012)

Round 4

F2L 2H
Average: 11.61
9.71, (9.25), 11.00, 13.11, 10.93, 11.12, 12.56, 13.05, 11.83, 11.67, (14.75), 11.16
Nice, especially first two.

F2L OH
Average: 18.90
19.14, 20.26, (21.56), 20.39, 17.56, 19.82, 16.59, 20.75, 18.52, (13.61), 18.04, 17.94
Got better at the end.

LL 2H
Average: 4.98
4.27, 5.32, 5.24, (6.96), 5.16, 5.57, (4.22), 5.67, 5.04, 4.34, 4.68, 4.50
Good.

LL OH
Average: 10.48
(11.62), 10.63, (6.00), 10.12, 8.78, 11.54, 10.20, 9.26, 10.45, 11.52, 11.40, 10.91
Meh...

L10P 2H
Average: 27.77
20.42, (14.65), (57.91), 26.10, 42.41, 26.96, 17.15, 39.30, 19.53, 18.63, 34.94, 32.27
Did this for fun... I don't Roux... lol standard deviation...


----------



## TheWitcher (Dec 1, 2012)

Round 4

F2L 2H
Aveage: 12.43
11.99, 13.74, (8.95), 10.76, (15.93), 14.54, 10.25, 11.78, 14.72, 9.95, 13.33, 13.23

LL 2H
Average: 6.16
4.51, 7.32, 7.23, (8.65), 6.43, 4.57, 5.52, 7.56, 6.01, 5.02, (3.76), 7.46


----------



## sneaklyfox (Dec 1, 2012)

*Round 4 Results*

ROUND 4 IS NOW CLOSED.

F2L 2H
1. AndersB 9.12
2. JonnyWhoopes 9.24
3. already1329 11.38
4. khoavo12 11.53
5. sneaklyfox 11.61
6. TheWitcher 12.43
7. Ooi Yan Qing 14.29
8. mDiPalma 15.23 (zzoh)
9. MarcelP 20.74

F2L OH
1. mDiPalma 14.13 (zzoh)
2. sneaklyfox 18.90
3. uvafan 24.23 (ZZ)

LL 2H
1. JonnyWhoopes 4.57
2. sneaklyfox 4.98
3. already1329 5.36
4. khoavo12 5.80
5. TheWitcher 6.16
6. Ooi Yan Qing 7.01
7. MarcelP 9.62

LL OH
1. sneakyfox 10.48

F2B 2H
1. JonnyWhoopes 7.05
2. already1329 9.67
3. mDiPalma 14.42 (zzoh)
4. Ooi Yan Qing 15.30

F2B OH
1. mDiPalma 13.87 (zzoh)
2. JonnyWhoopes 14.19
3. already1329 17.60

L10P 2H
1. JonnyWhoopes 5.50
2. already1329 7.59
3. Ooi Yan Qing 11.93
4. sneaklyfox 27.77

L10P OH
1. already1329 17.83

Congratulations go to AndersB, mDiPalma, JonnyWhoopes, already1329, and me!


----------



## ThomasJE (Dec 1, 2012)

*Round 5 Scrambles*

ROUND 5 IS NOW OPEN.
Here are the scrambles:



Spoiler: F2B 2H




D2 L2 B' R2 B' U2 F D2 B2 R2 F2 U' B' L' D U2 R' B' F' D
D B2 D' F2 D' U2 R2 U' R2 F2 L2 R B2 F D' R2 U2 R F2 L2 D
U2 R2 U' R2 D' R2 F2 U R2 D F2 R' B L D L F' L' D2 R2 U'
D2 L2 D2 U' F2 R2 D L2 U F2 R2 F U2 L D L B' D' U' B2 L2
L2 D F2 U' L2 D' L2 U R2 B2 L2 F R F' D' B U F2 D' B F2
R2 F2 D' L2 U' R2 B2 R2 U2 F2 D R B' F R2 D B2 L D L U'
B U2 L2 R2 F U2 L2 B' F R2 F' R D U' R' U2 B D' L' U F'
R2 F D2 B D2 R2 D2 R2 F' U2 L' B R D2 U B2 R2 B L D' R'
U B2 D B2 U R2 U B2 D' U' F2 R' B D B L B D' F2 D2 F'
R2 D2 L2 F2 D L2 U F2 D L2 U B' D U2 R U' B2 D R' F' L2
B' R2 F2 L2 B D2 F D2 F' L2 F R' U2 B2 D' U' L' F' D' U B'
D2 F2 U2 B' F2 D2 U2 R2 D2 U2 B' L' F' D' R F L2 U' F2 D'






Spoiler: F2B OH




D R2 F2 U2 B2 D2 R2 U' B2 F2 U2 B' D2 F U' B' D' L D' F L
U' R2 B2 D' B2 D2 R2 F2 U B2 R2 F R2 U L' D L2 D2 U2 F' U2
F2 R2 F' U2 F2 D2 B' U2 B' D2 F L U' B' F' L' D' U L2 U' B'
U2 R2 B' R2 B U2 F' D2 F2 R2 F L' U' B' D R' U2 R U' L
F2 U2 F2 R2 D2 L2 B' D2 R2 F' D2 U' B' L' D2 B2 D2 R F D F
U2 D2 R F D2 L F2 U2 L' U L2 F2 R2 U F2 U L2 U' L2 U'
F2 U2 F2 R2 U' R2 F2 L2 U B' U B2 D2 F' R B2 F' D2 R'
F' U2 L2 D2 U2 B' U2 L2 B2 F L2 U' L2 U' R2 B F' L' U R' B2
U D2 F2 R2 L' U' L B' L2 F2 U2 R2 F2 U2 B2 D' F2 D R2
B' U2 B' D2 L2 F' D2 R2 U2 L2 F R D' F' D2 U' R U2 F' D2 F
U D' L U2 F B' R2 B2 D' R2 F D2 R2 L2 B' R2 F' B2 D2 B'
U2 L2 D2 R2 B2 F2 U' B2 D L' B D' F' U2 L' U F U L






Spoiler: F2L 2H




R F2 U' F' L F R' L2 D R U2 F2 B2 D2 R' U2 F2 L F2 U2
R2 D2 B2 D2 R2 F2 L U2 F2 U2 F U2 R2 U B2 R' D B' L U' F'
U2 F2 R2 B2 D' R2 U B2 D L2 U2 L D' B L2 U' L2 U' R D' U2
F D2 U2 R2 F R2 B R2 F2 L2 F' L F L' R F2 U' F' L2 D F'
D' U2 L2 U B2 R2 F2 D' F2 L2 D R' D' B U2 F' R B U2 B F2
U L D F U R F L U F2 R U2 D2 L U2 B2 L' B2 L
B2 D2 B' U' R L' B R2 D' B2 U2 B2 R D2 B2 R2 U2 D2 B2
U' R2 U2 B2 U' F2 U2 L2 F2 L2 D' R F' U R2 D' R U F' U
L' U2 F2 L' U2 L' U2 L' D2 F2 U2 F' L U' B' R U' L2 B2 L F
D F2 D F2 R2 D2 B2 R2 D L2 D F D B' F U B L' U2 B' U2
D' B2 U B2 U2 R2 U R2 U F2 D2 F' L' D2 F' R2 D2 F' D2 U L'
B' U2 F' D2 R2 F' D2 L2 F' U2 F R D' B D R' D B' U' F' U'






Spoiler: F2L OH




B U2 L2 D2 F D2 F' U2 B2 L2 F' R F R U B2 R D' L' B L
L2 R2 D' L2 U2 F2 U B2 U' B2 U R F2 U L2 U B' D' U L
L2 U2 L2 U2 B2 D2 F2 R2 U2 R B2 U R B R F U2 R2 U' B2 R
B2 U2 R2 D2 L2 B L2 F U2 B' U2 L' B2 F' L D' B' F' L D' L'
F2 D L2 U' F2 D' F2 D2 L2 D B2 L' B2 L D' U B R D' F L'
U2 L F2 R U2 L B2 L B2 U2 R D' F2 R' F' R' B2 D2 B L' F
R B2 L' D2 L' B2 F2 L2 R' F2 D2 B R2 F' D F2 U' R' B2 F2 R'
D2 B F U2 L2 F' U2 F' L2 U2 R2 D' F D' U' L2 R' F' D' L'
B2 D2 L2 U' F2 D2 F2 R2 U R2 F2 L' U' L D2 L' F R' D2 L'
U2 R2 U2 L2 R2 B2 L2 F L2 F L2 D' B' L D' F U2 F2 D F
U2 D' R B' R2 F L2 D' L' F R F2 B2 U2 R' U2 R2 U2 L' F2 R
F2 L' B2 L B2 D2 L2 F2 R' F2 R' F' L2 B2 U R D' F U R F






Spoiler: L10P 2H




M2 L U L' U' R B' U' L U R' F2 L2 U2 R U2 R' U2 L2 F2 L'
D B2 F2 D B2 L2 U R2 D' B2 L2 R F R2 F' L' B' L R'
M2 B' R2 B U2 L2 F' R2 D2 F2 L2 B2 U' L R' F R U L'
R2 B U2 F2 R2 F' L2 B L2 F D L' U2 B2 D' R F' U'
M U2 F2 R2 F2 L D2 R F2 L' U2 L F L' R U F U' F U2
R' F' D2 R F2 U B L' B' U2 R2 D2 L2 B' D2 B R2 L2 F2
M' F2 U' F2 R2 B2 R2 U F2 L2 U F2 L F' L2 F L' U' L2 U'
M U2 L2 F R2 D2 L2 B2 R2 U2 F R' F' R2 B R' U2
M2 L2 F2 U R2 D' R2 U' F2 L2 U' F' U R U R' U2 F U
U2 L' U2 L' R' D2 R' B2 R D2 R' D L' D L' R2 U'
M2 L2 F L2 F' R2 F L2 U2 F U2 F' D' L' R F L' U' R U
M L2 B2 R' D2 R B2 R2 B2 R' B' L R' U L2 F L' F U






Spoiler: L10P OH




M' F2 U F2 D' L2 U B2 U' B2 R2 D' L' R' F D2 F D2 L' R' U'
M F L U L F L U' D2 L' B2 R2 F2 R' D2 B2 D2 L2 U2
M2 U F U F U L2 D2 B R F' D2 F2 L2 F R2 F' R2 B U2 B2
M' R2 F' D2 R F2 U F2 R U2 R2 F' D2 L2 F R2 B2 U2 B
M' U2 R2 B2 R F2 R' B2 L2 D2 L' F2 D F L' F R2 U2
M2 U2 F2 L2 B2 F L2 B U2 F U' B U B2 U2 B'
M F2 U F2 U' R2 D R2 U F2 L2 U L R B' U2 L R' U'
R' L F L2 D2 R' L U' R2 D F2 B2 R2 D' B2 U L2 U'
M' U2 R2 D2 L' D2 F2 R' D2 L2 R' U2 B' F2 D R' D' B' F2 L'
M L' F' U2 F R B2 U L' B' L U2 R' U2 L U2 R' F2 R U2
M L2 F2 R2 D2 R2 F2 R2 D' F2 L2 R U' L F U' L' U' R U2
B2 L2 D' R2 D' R2 D2 F2 D2 F D2 F L2 R B' R' B2






Spoiler: LL 2H




F2 R2 B2 D2 B2 R2 F2 L U2 L' R' F' L' F R U' L U' L'
R' U' R U R2 B2 R2 U2 R' U2 R' B2 R2 U2
F' U2 F2 R2 F' R2 B' R2 F R' B U R' U' F' U'
U' R2 U2 R2 U R2 U R2 U' B U B' U B L U2 L' B'
B' R2 B' U2 B' U2 B2 R2 U2 B U2 R B' U B' U' R' B'
D2 U2 R U2 R F2 U2 L' F2 D2 R' B' U L U' B L' B2
B2 F2 D F2 U R2 F2 D' L2 D2 B' D2 F' R B R F' R2
L U2 L F2 R' F2 L2 B2 R B2 R' U' F2 D B2 D' F2
R2 B2 R' U2 R' U2 R B2 R2 F R F2 U' L' U L F
L2 F D2 F' L2 U2 F' L2 B L2 F L' R2 B' L U'
L2 R2 F' R2 B2 R2 F L2 D2 R2 U2 R' F' R2 B' L2 B R' U'
R2 U2 B U2 F' L2 D2 U2 B2 U2 F R' B' R' B2 L2 U'






Spoiler: LL OH




L2 D F2 U' F2 L2 D' B2 U B2 U' F U R U' R' F'
R2 B2 D' F2 D F2 U' F2 U B2 F2 R' U B U' B' R'
U2 F2 U R2 U R2 U' R2 U R2 U2 L F L' F2 R F' R'
B2 D' R2 D R2 U' R2 U R2 B2 U' B' U' R' U R B
U2 L2 B U2 F2 L2 F2 R2 B' R2 U2 L B' L U2 F' U2 F
F2 L2 F' R2 F L2 F' R2 F' L' B' U' B U L
L U2 R D2 R' U2 R D2 R' U' R' U L' U' R
R2 F2 L2 B D2 B' L2 F' R2 B F' U' F' U B' F U'
F R' B2 R F2 L F' L2 D2 L' F2 U2 R' F2 D2 L F2 R
U2 F2 L2 U2 B L2 B' U2 B D2 F D L' D L B' F2 L2
U R' F2 L2 F' R' F D2 F' R2 B' R2 F L2 F2 R2 U2
L2 R2 F2 D' F2 D F2 U' F2 U L2 B' D' R' B U R' U'






Spoiler: ZZLL 2H




R2 B2 R F2 R' B2 R F2 R2 U' L' U R' U' L
U' L2 D' F2 L2 D2 L2 F2 R2 U2 R' D L D' R' D L
F U2 B' R2 B' R2 B F' U' F U' B F' U'
U' B L2 D F2 D' F D2 F D2 F2 L2 B R2 B R2 B
U2 R2 F2 U2 R2 F2 R2 U2 B' R2 F2 U F U' B U2 F'
R2 U B2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 L F2 L' B2 L F2 L' U2 R2
F2 U' F2 D R2 D' R2 F U2 R2 B U2 B' R2 U2 F' U2
L' U2 F2 D' L' D' R' D2 R F2 D2 L D2 F2 R' F2 R
L2 R2 D2 B D2 B2 L2 D2 R2 U2 F' R B' L2 B R'
D L2 U2 L2 U L2 U L2 U' F2 D' B D F2 D' B'
F2 U F2 D' L2 B2 U' B2 R2 D L D' R2 D L
D' R2 D B2 U' B2 L2 D2 R2 D2 L' U' R2 U L' U' R2






Spoiler: ZZLL OH




R2 F2 L2 D2 B2 D2 B D2 B' L2 D' F U F2 D F'
D' L2 F2 U' L2 U F2 U' L2 F U' F' D F U F
U2 B L2 F2 D2 F D2 F L2 D2 L2 D' B2 U B2 L2 D' B'
L2 U' L2 D F2 R2 U R2 B2 D' F' D B2 D' F'
R2 U2 B2 R' B2 U2 R U2 L U2 R U' R' U L' R
L U2 B2 R F2 R' F2 D2 R D2 R2 D F2 D' B2 U L2
R U R2 F2 U' F2 U R' U2 D2 L B2 L' U2 D2 R' U2 R'
R2 F2 R2 U2 F' U2 F R2 F2 R2 F U F' U F2 U2 F'
L2 D2 R2 B' U2 R2 U2 L2 D2 U' R2 U' R2 F'
F2 R2 F2 U2 R U2 R' U2 R' U2 R' U' L' U2 R U' L
R2 F2 D2 L2 F2 R2 U2 B' L2 B' U' F U' F'
F2 D R2 D' F2 U F U2 F2 R2 U2 F U2 R2 F U2



As you can see, I have added ZZLL scrambles for you ZZ users.
Good luck!


----------



## already1329 (Dec 2, 2012)

*Round 5*

*F2L 2H*
Average of 12: *11.34*
9.59, (8.94), 12.56, 10.83, 9.27, 9.66, (21.18), 11.53, 11.18, 12.28, 14.16, 12.33

*F2L OH*
Average of 5: *20.62*
(23.31), (18.38), 19.31, 21.43, 21.11

*LL 2H*
Average of 12: *5.58*
5.91, 5.33, 4.34, 6.75, 6.86, (3.96), 5.44, 4.75, 4.68, 6.34, (6.94), 5.38

*LL OH*
Average of 5: *11.83*
10.25, (10.22), 13.81, 11.44, (13.88)

*F2B 2H*
Average of 12: *9.57*
8.33, 8.81, 10.02, 7.50, 10.55, 13.15, 12.22, (14.93), 8.96, 8.21, 7.93, (6.18)

*F2B OH*
Average of 5: *17.03*
(21.31+), (11.93), 17.41, 18.52, 15.16

*L10P 2H*
Average of 12: *6.71*
7.27, 5.88, (5.02), 7.84, (12.30), 8.31, 6.46, 5.66, 6.34, 8.30, 5.91, 5.15

*L10P OH*
Average of 5: *19.41*
22.50, 18.66, 17.08, (23.22), (12.61)

*ZZLL 2H*
Average of 12: *4.25*
3.61, 4.05, 5.36, 4.63, (5.59), 3.02, 4.63, 3.93, (2.43), 5.02, 3.72, 4.53

*ZZLL OH*
Average of 5: *13.27*
11.40, (9.44), (20.19), 18.46, 9.96


----------



## khoavo12 (Dec 2, 2012)

Round 5

F2L 2H
Average: 11.64

12.74, 12.02, (10.30), 11.96, (13.17), 10.32, 11.82, 10.89, 11.15, 11.43, 11.35, 12.74

LL2H
Average: 5.46

4.59, 5.11, 4.83, 7.21, (7.53), 4.71, 6.00, 4.51, 5.19, 6.00, (4.51), 6.45


----------



## MarcelP (Dec 2, 2012)

Round 5

*F2L BH:* average *20.52 * meh...
21.98 22.68 24.18 16.09 20.98 16.15 20.87 23.06 19.71 (15.40) (24.59) 19.46

*LL BH:* average* 9.77 * 
8.39 9.53 (11.09) 10.90 10.60 11.01 8.82 (7.37) 9.56 7.60 10.95 10.29


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Dec 2, 2012)

*Round 5*

*F2B 2H*
Average of 12: *6.91*
6.62, 7.43, 8.13, 6.16, 5.39, 7.79, (8.27), 6.71, 6.44, 6.81, 7.63, (4.90)

*F2B OH*
Average of 12: *13.49*
(9.91), 12.08, 14.58, 12.78, 11.12, (16.87), 16.59, 11.24, 12.97, 14.80, 14.18, 14.58

*F2L 2H*
Average of 12: *9.75*
10.40, (8.10), 8.86, 9.38, 9.74, 9.75, 9.93, 9.71, (12.84), 9.82, 11.58, 8.34

*F2L OH*
Average of 12: *18.01*
16.46, 15.51, 20.45, (14.71), 16.14, (23.20), 18.79, 19.83, 17.15, 17.17, 17.45, 21.18

*L10P 2H*
Average of 12: *5.25*
5.98, 4.65, 4.49, 4.82, 4.79, 5.66, (8.66), (4.32), 5.77, 5.50, 5.38, 5.41

*LL 2H*
Average of 12: *4.54*
(2.97), 4.70, 3.50, 3.92, 6.00, (6.26), 4.66, 3.69, 5.03, 3.47, 4.60, 5.79

*ZZLL 2H*
Average of 12: *3.69*
4.08, 3.01, 3.20, 3.42, 4.18, 2.13, 3.69, 4.78, (5.17), 3.95, 4.41, (2.08)

*ZZLL OH*
Average of 12: *6.26*
(4.27), (9.32), 6.27, 5.78, 5.61, 5.94, 7.53, 6.46, 7.28, 7.02, 5.20, 5.46


----------



## sneaklyfox (Dec 3, 2012)

Round 5

F2L OH
Average: 19.89
19.71, (15.38), 22.44, 18.41, 17.37, 19.28, (23.51), 19.16, 20.66, 19.44, 19.68, 22.71

LL OH
Average: 8.77
7.21, 6.88, 10.17, 8.48, 10.06, (12.51), (6.59), 6.89, 9.70, 9.79, 10.25, 8.28

ZZLL OH
Average: 8.63
8.12, (10.53), 9.63, 8.52, 10.48, 6.12, 9.44, 10.18, 9.00, 7.95, 6.83, (5.56)

LL 2H
Average: 4.54
3.88, 5.36, 4.73, 5.03, 4.01, (3.61), 4.19, 4.78, 4.37, 4.05, 5.03, (6.68)

L10P 2H
Average: 17.86
17.33, 19.36, 16.68, 20.42, 14.72, (23.19), (13.27), 19.96, 19.32, 14.67, 14.85, 21.28
Yeah... 10 seconds faster than last week...

F2B 2H
Average: 36.21
43.99, 33.79, (46.18), 41.46, 29.45, 43.29, 32.69, 37.88, (24.14), 35.28, 34.88, 29.34
Yeah... 23 seconds faster than last time I did this which was Round 1...


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Dec 3, 2012)

sneaklyfox said:


> Round 5
> 
> LL OH
> Average: 8.77
> ...



How is your ZZLL not faster than CFOP LL? Especially OH.


----------



## already1329 (Dec 3, 2012)

JonnyWhoopes said:


> How is your ZZLL not faster than CFOP LL? Especially OH.



It is faster.


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Dec 3, 2012)

already1329 said:


> It is faster.



By 0.14 seconds. Hardly a significant improvement for having all edges oriented.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Dec 3, 2012)

JonnyWhoopes said:


> How is your ZZLL not faster than CFOP LL? Especially OH.



I am just doing ZZLL like CFOP LL using OLL and PLL. ZZLL are just different OLLs. And Round 5 scrambles for LL OH happened to have the same 6-move (F R U R' U' F') OLL three times. And I don't know... I did the ZZLL ones first... could be that they warmed me up? Anyway, I see you didn't do LL OH. Why don't you try and see if it's significantly faster than your ZZLL OH?


----------



## lcsbiffi (Dec 3, 2012)

*Round 5
*
*F2L 2H*
Average of 12: *18.93*
20.27, 18.91, 19.84, 20.12, (15.16), 20.18, 15.36, 18.56, (20.63), 16.43, 16.31, 17.76

*LL 2H*
Average of 12: *8.92*
6.15, 9.06, 9.35, 8.46, 11.66, 9.58, 7.96, (5.93), 8.19, 6.51, 12.29, (14.41) <-- Messed up the PLL


----------



## Gordon (Dec 5, 2012)

*Round 5*

*F2L 2H*
Average of 12: 27.97
23.53, (20.40), 30.95, 29.95, 22.14, 24.60, 35.45, 30.68, 31.19, 25.62, 25.57, (43.66)

*LL 2H*
Average of 12: 9.57
6.83, 8.77, 8.64, (14.08), 12.89, 6.92, 8.82, (6.46), 10.83, 8.21, 11.65, 12.11

14.08: I did a wrong OLL there... so I had to do another one.

Edit: I thought that the times where bad, but compared to my last substep competition (round 2) I improoved in both categories. Had 29.13 and 11.62 the last time.


----------



## Ooi Yan Qing (Dec 5, 2012)

Round 5

F2B 2H:
avg12: 11.61
11.93, 11.36, 12.53, 11.70, (13.22), 11.19, 11.93, 11.01, 10.59, 11.14, 12.69, (10.36)

L10P 2H:
avg12: 10.07 
12.22, 8.52, 7.18, 9.63, 7.41, 11.70, 12.52, （6.40）, 11.51, 10.68, 9.30, （14.61）


----------



## TheWitcher (Dec 7, 2012)

Round 5

F2L 2H:
Average: 12.49
13.66, 13.28, 13.92, 12.53, 13.79, 10.83, 11.14, 11.53, (17.27), 12.12, 12.08, (10.56)

LL 2H:
Average: 5.95
(3.76), 6.02, (7.94), 4.92, 7.75, 5.73, 5.78, 4.78, 7.16, 5.76, 6.12, 5.44


----------



## MrBoomblaster (Dec 7, 2012)

*Round 5*

*F2L 2H:*
*Average:* 17.13
18.66, 16.10, 17.82, 16.65, (20.41), (11.72), 19.19, 14.85, 16.80, 17.85, 18.05, 17.49

*LL2H:*
*Average:* 8.80	
08.50, 08.18, 07.94, 07.95, 10.09, 08.79, 09.43, (07.26), 07.87, (10.54), 09.24, 09.79


----------



## MarcelP (Dec 7, 2012)

Gordon said:


> 23.53, (20.40), 30.95, 29.95, 22.14, 24.60, 35.45, 30.68, 31.19, 25.62, 25.57, (43.66)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have two sub 20s on F2L so that is a bit faster then you. How ever the LL times are the same.. I must speed up my LL


----------



## Akash Rupela (Dec 8, 2012)

Round 5

F2L 2H 
6.17, 6.98, 9.28, 7.29, 9.37, 8.37, 7.51, (6.14), 7.40, 8.67, (12.97), 6.37=7.73
Epic inconsistency, Need to work on it

LL 2H
3.26, 3.43, (6.61), 4.70, 4.69, (3.00), 3.50, 3.34, 3.69,, 3.56, 3.72, 4.04 = 3.79
Not good, glad the latter half of solves was okay and got a sub4 at least, nerves hurt big time.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Dec 8, 2012)

*Round 5 Results*

ROUND 5 IS NOW CLOSED.

F2L 2H
1. Akash Rupela 7.73
2. JonnyWhoopes 9.75
3. already1329 11.34
4. khoavo12 11.64
5. TheWitcher 12.49
6. MrBoomblaster 17.13
7. Icsbiffi 18.93
8. MarcelP 20.52
9. Gordon 27.97

F2L OH
1. JonnyWhoopes 18.01
2. sneaklyfox 19.89
3. already1329 20.62

LL 2H
1. Akash Rupela 3.79
2. JonnyWhoopes 4.54
2. sneaklyfox 4.54
4. khoavo12 5.46
5. already1329 5.58
6. TheWitcher 5.95
7. MrBoomblaster 8.80
8. Icsbiffi 8.92
9. Gordon 9.57
10. MarcelP 9.77

LL OH
1. sneaklyfox 8.77
2. already1329 11.83

F2B 2H
1. JonnyWhoopes 6.91
2. already1329 9.57
3. Ooi Yan Qing 11.61
4. sneaklyfox 36.21

F2B OH
1. JonnyWhoopes 13.49
2. already1329 17.03

L10P 2H
1. JonnyWhoopes 5.25
2. already1329 6.71
3. Ooi Yan Qing 10.07
4. sneaklyfox 17.86

L10P OH
1. already1329 19.41

ZZLL 2H
1. JonnyWhoopes 3.69
2. already1329 4.25

ZZLL OH
1. JonnyWhoopes 6.26
2. sneaklyfox 8.63
3. already1329 13.27

Congratulations to JonnyWhoopes, Akash Rupela, already1329, and me!


----------



## ThomasJE (Dec 8, 2012)

*Round 6 Scrambles*

ROUND 6 IS NOW OPEN.
Here are the scrambles:



Spoiler: F2B 2H




L' U2 B2 R U' F' U' B2 R' F' L2 U' F2 L2 U' F2 R2 D2 F2 D' B2
D B2 R2 D' R2 U B2 R2 F2 U L F2 U' B' D L R2 F R' B2 U'
D R2 D' B2 U2 B2 U B2 U R2 D' L D' U L F D2 R' U F' U2
D2 L2 U R2 U L2 D2 F2 D2 R2 U' B' U' L' R2 B' R2 F R2 B' U2
R' U' F' U L2 U D2 R' D' R2 F L2 F2 R2 U2 F B' U2 L2 F'
R2 F' D2 F2 L' U F' R' D' F' R2 B2 D2 F D2 B L2 F D2 L2
D2 U2 F2 L' R2 B2 U2 L2 R D2 U' L' R F' U F2 L B D'
U D' B' U R F R L2 D R' D2 R F2 B2 D2 R' D2 L' D2 B2
D2 B2 R2 F2 L2 D2 F' R2 B' U2 F R B2 L' U' R2 U F U F
R' D2 U2 L' U2 L F2 L' R D2 B' L F' U L2 D L2 F' D' L
B' U' L' F L' D R D' R' D2 B' D2 F' U2 L2 F U2 R2 D2 F'
B L B2 D R2 F' D2 L B' R2 B' L2 F R2 L2 B2 U2 F' U2






Spoiler: F2B OH




D' F' U' D2 B2 D L F2 D B' U2 R' D2 F2 R' D2 R2 B2 R' U2 R2
D B2 D L2 U F2 L2 F2 L2 D U2 L' B' L' U R' U2 L' B' U2 L2
B2 D2 R F2 L D2 F2 R2 U2 F2 L D L B2 R2 F' D L' F' R2 D2
L U2 B2 R F2 L2 F2 U2 L F2 L' F' D2 L R2 U L2 D L2 B R2
U F2 R2 D' L2 D2 L2 U F2 R' U2 R B' F' L D2 R D U2
F2 L' F R F U' R' L F L F2 B2 U' R2 L2 F2 D R2 D' F2 L2
D' R2 D' B2 U B2 U' R2 D2 B2 U2 L' B2 F' U' B L2 U B U' B2
U L2 R2 B2 U' B2 D F2 U' L2 F D' B' R U2 R D' U2 F2 L
L B' L' B2 L' B' U D B U2 F2 U2 D2 R F2 R2 U2 L2 D2 L'
D' B2 F2 D' B2 U2 F2 D' R2 F2 L2 B' U' B' F U2 F2 U2 L' U' L'
U' L2 F2 D' L2 B2 U2 F2 R2 D2 U' B' U' L2 R U2 F' D' R F
L2 D2 B' L2 F2 R2 B' D2 L2 R2 B2 L' D' R B L' U2 L2 U R' B






Spoiler: F2L 2H




R2 D2 F2 L2 U R2 B2 U' F2 U L2 B U2 L U2 F R2 B' U2 R2 F2
U2 D' L' F D' L' B' D L' U2 R' B2 U2 R' D2 F2 B2 L
L B2 D' R' L2 U2 B U F U' R2 D' B2 R2 U B2 D' B2 R2 U2
F D2 B' R2 B' R2 U2 B F R2 F' R' U F' R' B R' D' U' L' B
B2 L D2 R2 F2 R U2 R2 F2 U2 F2 D' F R B' F' D2 R B2 D F'
U2 B' R2 U2 F2 R2 F U2 F' R2 D2 R F' R U B' F R' U B D
B2 L' D2 R2 D2 L' F2 D2 R U2 L F L R2 D F R D2 L2 U
R' F' R' B2 U2 D2 L' U D F' D2 L' F2 R2 B2 D2 R F2 R2 B2 U2
D2 L2 B2 U' R2 F2 D' L2 U R2 D L U B' F' L' R F2 L B2 F
L2 D2 F2 L2 F2 D' B2 U' B2 R2 U L B' L D F' D2 U L B2 U
D' L2 U' B2 D L2 D B2 R2 U B' L' F L2 F L D' R' U R2 F'
R2 B F D2 F D2 R2 B D2 R2 D2 L B' D L U2 F D' L D2






Spoiler: F2L OH




L B2 F2 R' B2 U2 R' D2 R2 D2 U2 F R' B' D L' D2 F U F'
D2 L2 D2 L2 B2 U2 B2 L U2 L2 R' D' L R B' F' L B D U'
R2 F' R2 D2 R2 U2 B2 L2 F' L2 B D' B' L' R2 U' F' U B2 U' B
L2 B' R2 B D2 R2 F2 D2 R2 U2 F2 L F D B' L' B D' B' U L
D2 L2 B D2 R2 B' L2 B U2 R2 F D' U R D' L' R' D R'
B L2 U2 R2 D2 U2 B' U2 B' F' L2 U R F L U B2 R F D B
B2 R B2 L D2 R B2 R' D2 B2 R F U' R' D' B' L' D' U' F2 U'
B2 D2 F R2 U2 L2 F2 D2 F D2 F2 U F' L' D2 B2 L' R F' R'
D R2 U2 F2 R2 U' R2 D B2 D L2 B' L' F L' F' U' R' D' L'
F' B R U' F2 D' B D' R' D R2 D2 L2 F2 B2 D R2 D F2 U2
B2 L2 D2 B U2 B F2 L2 D2 R2 F' L' D U F' U L' R B2 L2
R L2 D R D' F' B' U' F R2 U2 F2 U D2 R2 B2 L2 U F2 U'






Spoiler: L10P 2H




M' U B R B2 R' B U2 B2 U' L2 U B2 U' R2 F2 D R2
M2 R2 L2 B D2 R' U' B2 U R B R2 F U2 F' U2 F' R2 B2 R2 L2
M2 R2 F2 D2 R2 B' U2 B' R2 D2 F' L2 R' D' R' U2 B' D' B D
M2 F2 L2 B2 D2 R2 F2 L B2 R' D2 L2 F' D R F D' F L' U' R
M2 B2 D' B2 D B2 U' R2 D R2 B2 U' F' U2 F U2 L F L'
M' F U2 F2 U2 R2 B L2 D2 R2 F' L U' L' F2 L2 F R' F R
M2 F2 R' B2 L D2 F2 R' U2 L2 D B2 D' B2 R' B' L R' U'
M B2 D B2 R2 B2 D' R2 U L2 F2 D B' R B' D2 B' R' B' L2
M2 U2 B2 F2 R D2 R' B2 L' F2 U2 R' F R' B2 R2 F'
M' F2 D F2 L2 U L2 F2 U L2 D' R2 B D2 B D2 L B L R2 U2
M2 U' L2 D' R2 F2 D' L2 U' R2 U2 R' U' L F L' U R B2
M F R2 D L' B L' B2 D' F' R2 B' U2 L2 B' U2 F U2 L2 F2






Spoiler: L10P OH




L B2 D2 L F2 D2 B2 R2 F2 R' F R2 F L' R' U' B2
M2 F R2 D2 R2 B U2 R2 U2 F L2 F L B2 R B2 F' L' B' U' F2
M2 D2 R2 B R2 D2 F2 L2 R2 B' D2 R2 U' L U' R2 F D2 R2 B
M' L F D F L2 U' L' D' R2 B' L2 F U2 F' U2 R2 F' U2
M2 U R2 D L2 D B2 R2 F2 U2 L2 F2 L B L2 B' L' U'
M U' R L2 F' R2 F R L2 U' L2 D F2 L2 U B2 R2 B2 U2
M B2 U' R2 B2 D' F2 L2 F2 D' R2 F' R2 B' L' F D2 B R2
D B2 D' L2 U R2 F2 D R2 D' U F' L' F U2 L' F' L' F
M' B2 F2 D2 L' D2 L D2 R' D2 U2 R2 U' R2 U F R F L'
U B2 R2 U2 B2 L2 D' F2 D' L2 B2 L F U F' U' L' B2
M L B2 L2 F2 D2 L2 R F2 R U2 B2 D F' L' F' R2 U L B2 U
D' R2 F2 U' F2 D R2 U' B2 U2 L' R B' D2 B' L R'






Spoiler: LL 2H




U F R' F R D2 R' B2 R' B2 R2 D2 F2 U2 L
L2 B2 F2 D' B2 D F2 D' L2 F2 U' B' R F' R B U2 F' U'
B U2 F D2 F' U2 F D2 F' L2 F' L' F U L' U' B' U
R B L' B R D2 L D' L2 F2 L2 D' F2 D2 F2 R2 B2 U
B' R2 F2 D2 F' D2 F' R2 U' R' U R B2 U' B'
B2 F2 L2 F2 L' B2 R' U2 L U2 R' B L B R2 B2 U'
U F2 D' B2 L2 U2 F2 R2 U R2 U' B D' U' R' B U B R'
L2 F2 U B2 F2 R2 U' B2 L2 D' F2 L F L U' L' F' L'
U2 F' U2 F R2 B' R2 U2 F R B' R B2 R2 F' U'
R F R' F2 L F' L' U2 R2 U' R2 U R2 U' R2 U' F2 U'
F R' F' U2 R' U2 R U2 L2 F2 U' B2 R2 F2 D' B2
L2 U L F' L2 F L B2 U2 B2 U B2 U B2 U L2






Spoiler: LL OH




R' F' L F' L' F2 L' D2 L U2 L' D2 L U2 R
U2 B2 F2 R2 B2 R B2 R B2 R F2 U' F R' U R2 U' R' F'
R' B' R2 B R L2 B2 U' L2 D F2 D R2 F2 R2 D2
R F R' F2 L F' L' F2 U2 B2 D L2 U' L2 B2 D'
D' R2 F2 R2 U' F2 R2 U' L2 B2 U' B' L B2 L' B L2 F2
B2 L2 U L2 B2 D B2 U' B2 U B2 L' D' B' L U B'
U F2 D R2 D' R2 U R2 U' R2 U F' R F U' F' R' F'
F2 D' B L2 B' D F' R2 B' D2 F D2 F2 R2 B
F U' B U2 F' U' D2 B' R2 U2 B D2 L2 B2 R2 B R2
B2 L2 F2 D2 R D2 L R2 B2 R' B' R' B L' F2 L2 U'
U2 R2 B2 L2 F' D2 F L2 B R2 F R B R' F' U'
R U2 R2 U2 R' U2 R U2 R' U2 R2 U R B L U L' B'






Spoiler: ZZLL 2H




R U2 R2 B2 R2 F2 D2 B2 L B2 D2 F' R' B2 R F'
F R2 D B2 D L2 B' U2 L2 B R2 D2 F2 U2 L2
B2 D' R2 U F2 L2 R2 D' B2 U' F2 L' R' U2 B2 L' R'
B U2 B' U2 R2 F2 R2 U2 F U2 R2 D' F U F2 D F'
F' L2 D' B2 D B L2 F L2 D2 F' R2 F D2 L2
B2 L2 B' U2 F2 L2 F U2 F' L2 F2 U F U2 B' U F' U'
U2 F2 L2 D' L2 B2 U' L2 U L2 B' D F D' B' D F
R2 F' D2 B' D2 R2 D2 B D2 F' U R2 F2 R2 U F2
B' U' B U B2 L2 F' L2 F U2 B' U2 L2 B2 L2
U R2 U2 R2 U R2 U R2 U' B2 R F2 R' B2 R F2 R'
U' B2 L2 D F2 U' F2 U L2 F2 D' B' D F2 D' B'
D2 B R2 B' R2 D2 R2 F D2 F' D2 L' B R2 B' L






Spoiler: ZZLL OH




U2 B2 D2 R F2 L D2 R2 B2 U2 L2 U L U' L' R
F' U' B' U' B U' F' D2 B' R2 B D2 F' U2 F L2 F2
U R2 F2 U' R2 U' R2 U F2 R2 U' R D' R U2 R' D R'
B L2 U2 L2 B' U2 B U2 F' L2 F U' L2 U' L2 B'
U L2 R2 U' F2 D' F2 U R2 U L2 F' R B' L2 B R' F
F2 R2 B' R2 F2 U2 B L2 F' L2 F2 U B U2 F' U B'
U2 B2 U2 F' U2 F R2 B' R2 U2 B2 U' B U' B'
B2 D' B2 F2 U' F2 U' B2 D2 F2 D' B D' F2 D B U'
U R2 F2 D L2 D' F2 R2 U B2 U' L U' R2 U L' U' R2
D' R2 F2 U R2 U' F2 R2 D' F2 D2 R U' B2 U' B2 U R'
L2 D' L2 R2 F2 R2 U' R2 F2 L' D' R2 D L
B U B' U R2 F R2 F' U2 F' U2 F U2



Good luck!


----------



## already1329 (Dec 8, 2012)

*Round 6*

*F2L 2H*
Average of 12: *11.43*
10.81, 10.83, 12.46, (15.80), 10.93, 15.06, 10.22, 10.13, 12.19, (9.47), 10.41, 11.21

*F2L OH*
Average of 5: *23.28*
23.86, 20.81, (26.50), 25.18, (18.94)

*LL 2H*
Average of 12: *5.20*
5.88, 4.40, 5.34, 5.80, 6.28, (8.21+), 4.59, 5.18, 5.97, 4.52, (3.69), 4.03

*LL OH*
Average of 5: *13.59*
12.34, 12.21, (10.06), (17.72), 16.21

*F2B 2H*
Average of 12: *8.57*
8.03, 9.52, 7.03, 9.52, 6.71, (11.59), 10.69, 7.11, 9.53, 10.41, 7.13, (5.13)

*F2B OH*
Average of 5: *17.27*
(14.40), 18.00, (18.00), 17.66, 16.16

*L10P 2H*
Average of 12: *6.73*
6.80, 5.58, 7.19, 6.65, 8.53, 6.66, 6.21, (11.93), (5.36), 6.83, 7.33, 5.53

*L10P OH*
Average of 5: *20.41*
(29.34), (15.56), 25.59, 16.30, 19.33

*ZZLL 2H*
Average of 12: *4.35*
3.81, 4.68, 4.11+, (2.91), (5.75), 3.77, 4.18, 3.61, 4.11, 5.06, 4.72, 5.40

*ZZLL OH*
Average of 5: *10.44*
10.13, (9.72), (11.50), 10.65, 10.55


----------



## MrBoomblaster (Dec 9, 2012)

*Round 6*

*F2L 2H*
*Average:* 16.28
16.99, 18.31, 11.84, 16.27, 18.94, 15.32, 16.32, 13.94, 18.10, 14.51, 17.08, 16.83

*LL 2H*
*Average:* 08.09
07.99, 07.20, 09.18, 09.98, 07.29, 07.03, 09.83, 05.61, 08.87, 08.32, 08.72, 07.05


----------



## MarcelP (Dec 10, 2012)

Round 6

*F2L BH:*
Average: *20.65* Looks like I have lost my mojo.. I have been practicing oll's and no speed or timing whatsoever..
17.84 19.26 22.11 22.26 21.84 24.34 (16.36) 21.81 (24.63) 19.13 20.87 17.00


*LL BH* 
Average: *9.74* Meh....
8.27 8.98 9.10 11.29 8.56 10.97 11.02 (7.20) 10.97 9.40 (11.78) 8.84


----------



## Shikhar Mohan (Dec 11, 2012)

*F2l 2H* -> 9.58, 10.51, 10.43, 10.34, 10.77, 9.37, 8.25, 8.65, 9.19, 8.55, 8.97, 9.25 = *9.48*
*F2L OH* -> 17.27, 18.09, 17.00, 14.58, 16.10, 18.48, 13.48, 19.46, 14.84, 17.49, 14.37, 14.78 = *16.30*
*LL 2H* -> 3.99, 3.04, 4.95, 1.67, 5.52, 4.51, 3.59, 3.74, 3.50, 4.16, 3.13, 3.33 = *3.79*


----------



## khoavo12 (Dec 11, 2012)

ROUND 6

F2L 2H - 11.61

11.21, 12.12, 10.02, 10.45, 13.32, 12.46, 10.93, (13.59), 9.96, (9.00), 13.16, 12.47

LL2H - 6.27

6.43, 5.13, 6.35, 6.43, 6.07, 7.69, (7.81), 6.15, 6.22, 5.91, (3.74), 6.36


----------



## Gordon (Dec 11, 2012)

MarcelP said:


> I have two sub 20s on F2L so that is a bit faster then you. How ever the LL times are the same.. I must speed up my LL



The 0.2 seconds which I was faster in LL is nothing compared to the 7.4 seconds which you are faster in F2L.
This 0.2 seconds are maybe because I know more OLL cases. And for that case, it's bad.

Now on to round 6. I have seen your times... no chance for me.


Edit: Results of *Round 6*

*F2L 2H: 30.03*
(23.72), 34.98, 24.36, 30.48, 28.65, (40.26), 28.76, 27.20, 38.16, 34.99, 24.64, 28.04

*LL 2H: 16.16*
28.25, 15.21, 13.05, 11.36, 10.78, 14.58, (6.54), 12.41, 35.17, (37.45), 7.14, 13.68

Well. BS... but if I sum up the two averages, it's pretty near at my current averages I do. Overall I'm between 5 and 8 seconds slower than last week, no idea why...


----------



## sneaklyfox (Dec 11, 2012)

Round 6

F2B 2H
Average: 26.11
(17.55), 28.50, 23.84, 27.00, (34.20), 27.84, 20.01, 26.01, 27.80, 28.23, 18.70, 33.21
Alright! 10 seconds faster than last week!

L10P 2H
Average: 15.78
14.48, (20.65), 15.15, 14.24, 17.33, (11.75), 13.38, 17.61, 20.19, 13.70, 15.37, 16.32
Yeah, 2 seconds faster than last week!

F2L OH
Average: 18.30
18.44, 20.44, 16.09, 14.07, 18.98, 17.93, (13.33), 19.54, 19.67, (20.51), 18.71, 19.15
Have to say I'm surprised as I haven't practiced OH for almost a week.

LL OH
Average: 8.66
8.24, 7.74, 7.72, 9.77, 11.65, (6.55), 7.20, 7.44, 10.32, 7.98, 8.52, (11.98)

F2L 2H
Average: 11.96
10.35, (18.16), 12.86, 12.30, 12.08, 12.79, (10.09), 11.23, 11.82, 11.25, 10.84, 14.05
18.16... someone decided to talk with me.

ZZLL OH
Average: 8.71
9.08, 7.16, 7.87, 9.55, (7.00), 8.63, 9.46, 8.79, (13.16), 9.47, 8.33, 8.76
Yes, I know my ZZLL OH is worse than my LL OH. They were two different sittings and I did the ZZ part with a baby in my lap. The 13.16 was when the baby decided to grab my hand...


----------



## TheWitcher (Dec 14, 2012)

F2L Average: 12.60
13.72, 11.70, (14.26), 11.19, 13.37, 12.72, 12.95, 12.66, 11.38, 13.94, (9.79), 12.33

LL Average: 6.73

6.73, 6.73, 8.01, 6.20, 5.58, 5.92, (9.22), (5.30), 6.86, 8.13, 6.47, 6.68


----------



## sneaklyfox (Dec 15, 2012)

*Round 6 Results*

ROUND 6 IS NOW CLOSED.

F2L 2H
1. Shikhar Mohan 9.48
2. already1329 11.43
3. khoavo12 11.61
4. sneaklyfox 11.96
5. TheWitcher 12.60
6. MrBoomBlaster 16.28
7. MarcelP 20.65
8. Gordon 30.03

F2L OH
1. Shikhar Mohan 16.30
2. sneaklyfox 18.30
3. already1329 23.28

LL 2H
1. Shikhar Mohan 3.79
2. already1329 5.20
3. khoavo12 6.27
4. TheWitcher 6.73
5. MrBoomBlaster 8.09
6. MarcelP 9.74
7. Gordon 16.16

LL OH
1. sneaklyfox 8.66
2. already1329 13.59

F2B 2H
1. already1329 8.57
2. sneaklyfox 26.11

F2B OH
1. already1329 17.27

L10P 2H
1. already1329 6.73
2. sneaklyfox 15.78

L10P OH
1. already1329 20.41

ZZLL 2H
1. already1329 4.35

ZZLL OH
1. sneaklyfox 8.71
2. already1329 10.44

Congratulations to Shikhar Mohan, already1329, and me!


----------



## ThomasJE (Dec 15, 2012)

*Round 7 Scrambles*

ROUND 7 IS NOW OPEN.
Here are the scrambles:



Spoiler: F2B 2H




B2 R' B2 F2 D2 L D2 L2 R' U2 R D' B' D2 U' L' U F R' D' L'
B2 F2 D2 U' F2 U' L2 F2 U' F2 L' B D' U F' U2 F' U2 L' F2 R
R2 D' R B R2 B2 U' F2 L2 U2 F U2 R2 D2 R2 F
D2 F2 R2 D2 R' B2 D2 L' D2 F2 R2 B D' B' D U B' L F2 U2
R2 L2 D2 F R D F B R' U' F2 R U2 L2 B2 R' F2 R D2
B U2 R D' L B D2 L B2 L' B2 L2 F2 D' R2 D' B2 L2 F2 L2 D'
D' F2 D U2 L2 D R2 U' R2 U2 R2 B R' B' L D2 B U2 F D B'
U2 F' U' B' R F L B' U B' U2 R2 F2 D2 R2 F2 L U2 R U2 R'
F2 U' R' L' F2 B2 U F U2 B L F2 R B2 D2 R' D2 B2 D2 F2 R'
D2 L D2 B2 D2 B2 L' B2 U2 L B' D U2 F2 U' B2 L2 F2 R' B' F'
D B' L D R' L2 B2 L2 B' L' U2 B2 D' B2 U' R2 B2 U' B2 R2 B2
U2 L2 R2 B D2 F R2 B D2 B F L U L2 B' R2 U' R2 F' L' U'






Spoiler: F2B OH




B R U' D R2 F R B2 U B' L D2 L D2 F2 L U2 L2 U2 D2 L'
F' R2 D2 U2 F2 L2 U2 B F2 D2 F2 D' L2 B D' R' D U' B R F2
L2 R2 D2 R2 U R2 D' R2 D' F2 D F' L U2 R' F R2 D B' U2 F'
U' L2 R2 U L2 D' R2 D F2 D2 B L' B2 F U B' L' B U2 R
R D' R U' R2 B D' F' R2 D F2 L2 U2 F D2 F L2 U2 B2
R2 U' R2 B2 D' R2 D B2 L2 D U' B' D2 U2 R2 U F' R D2
D U2 F2 U2 B2 R2 B2 R2 F2 U2 F' L' D' F' L2 B U B2 F2 L'
L' U' L U' L2 D L U' B R2 U2 F2 B2 U' F2 U' B2 D F2 U'
R2 B2 R2 F2 D' F2 U2 F2 R2 D F2 R' U2 F D L2 U B' U' L' F2
R D R U2 R' B' L' D2 F2 D' L2 F D2 F2 B R2 U2 D2 F L2 B'
L2 D2 B2 F2 U' F2 R2 D2 R2 F2 U' L' U' F' D' U B' D B L2
F2 L2 U R2 D' L2 R2 U' F2 D2 R2 F' L R' B2 D' L' D L D2 U






Spoiler: F2L 2H




B2 D L2 R2 F2 R2 D F2 U B2 U2 B L' F2 R2 B2 U' B R2 F' R2
L2 R2 U L2 U2 R2 F2 D L2 R2 F2 R D B' L' U' F' L' F R2 B2
R B2 U2 R B2 R2 U2 R' D2 R' F2 D' R' F' D2 L F U2 B2 R
F U2 D B R' U2 F D F2 L B' U2 D2 L2 D2 B' L2 B2 L2 F L2
B2 L' B2 R D2 L2 B2 U2 R F2 L D R' D F' D' R' D' B' L' U2
B2 U2 L' R' B2 R F2 L U2 R' B R2 U' L' D2 B' R D2 B2
D' B2 R2 U' L2 F2 U' L2 U2 B2 U2 L' B' U' R F R2 B U2 B2 U'
F' L F' B U2 F2 L' D F' R F2 U R2 U D2 F2 U B2 U F2 D
L2 F2 U B2 L2 D' F2 D2 R2 D2 L2 F D' B2 F2 U' F2 L' F2 L2 U'
R2 B D2 F D2 R2 F2 L2 R2 F U L' D' B' F R F2 D' F'
U2 F' R2 B' U2 B2 D2 B' D2 L2 D2 L D2 R D' U' R' D2 B' R D2
B' U' L F R U D' R U2 R D L2 F2 D L2 F2 U2 R2 B2 D R2






Spoiler: F2L OH




U2 L2 B' L2 B L2 D2 R2 B L2 F2 L' D L' F L2 F' L2 U' R F
F2 D U B2 F2 L2 F2 D' R2 D L' B L2 F' L2 U' F2 L F2 R'
D2 F2 U2 L2 B2 F2 D2 F2 R U2 R B' D' R2 F L2 F' R' U L' D
B2 R' U2 F2 R2 U2 R' F2 L R2 F2 D F D B D2 R2 B2 D U' R
L2 B2 L2 D2 L' D2 F2 U2 R B2 R' D L R2 F' R D2 B2 U B U2
L2 U B' D2 L F' B' U R' L' U2 B2 U B2 U' B2 D F2 D2 B2
B' D2 R2 U2 B' U2 L2 R2 F D2 L' B F U' F2 R B2 U' B' L2 F'
U L2 R2 B2 U L2 B2 U2 L2 U' B2 R U2 F L D' U2 F2 L F U2
D R2 F2 D2 F2 D F2 L2 B2 L' F D2 U R' F R' B L' R2
R D2 U2 R' D2 R U2 L2 F2 R2 B2 U L2 F' L F2 D2 R D' B' L2
L2 U2 B2 R2 F' L2 B L2 B2 D2 L B' D2 L2 U' B R2 U F2 D2 U
D2 F L2 B' R2 U2 L2 U2 F L2 B2 D' F L R' D' U' F' R U' L






Spoiler: L10P 2H




U B2 U' B2 U2 R2 U' R2 F2 D' U' R F' R D U2 R2 F U F
U2 R2 F D2 R2 B U2 L2 B' R2 F' R F' R2 D B' D' R' B
L2 D' R2 F2 U' R2 U L2 U' B2 U2 L' R B' L R' U'
M' R' L2 F R2 U2 L B' D2 R F2 U2 L2 B2 L' F2 R' F2 B2
M B L2 D' L D L B R2 F2 B2 U' D' R2 U B2 R2 U' L2
M' L2 D2 F2 D' F2 D F2 L2 R2 B' R B2 R' B U2 R2 U
M' B2 L2 F2 D2 L' F2 R' U2 L' U2 F' L2 D' B' R D L U' L F
M' B2 D2 L F2 D2 L D2 R' F2 U2 R' D L' B R' D' L' D U' B'
M' L2 B' U' B U R B R U' F2 U B2 U' F2 U B2 D R2 L2
M L' B L' U R D R' U F D2 F' U2 F' D2 F' L2 B' U2
B2 L2 B2 U' R2 D L2 R2 U' R2 D2 F' R F' R B2 R B2 R'
M U2 L2 B2 R' F2 L U2 L' F2 R' D' L' R F' L' R U






Spoiler: L10P OH




U2 F R2 B' R2 F' U2 L2 F' L2 F R' F2 U' F U R U
M2 U R2 U' L2 D' L' B R' F R B' L' U R2
U2 L2 R2 D' B2 D' L2 R2 U F2 U2 L U' R' U' F R U' L' B2
F2 L2 R2 B' D2 B2 L2 B2 F' R2 F' U R B U B R F2 R2
M2 B2 L2 D2 F2 L' R' U2 F2 L' B2 L' B' L B' U B U' B' R'
M2 B2 D2 B2 L2 D' B2 D F2 U2 R2 U F' D' B L2 R B D F2 U' F
M2 F2 D R2 B2 U R2 U' F2 U R2 D R' D2 L B R' B L
M2 U2 B2 D' L2 F2 D' R2 U' L2 B2 R2 B' L F' L F U L2 U' B'
M' U2 R2 B2 F2 R2 U' F2 R2 B2 F' R' D' R D F' R2 B2
M' L2 U L2 B L' B2 L B' L2 D' F2 D' F2 B2 U D R2 F2 R2
M2 U' F R B' R' U' B' U B2 D2 F' U2 F D2 F' U2 B'
M' B' F' U2 F U2 L2 R2 F' L2 B U2 L' D' L' D' F' D' L2 U






Spoiler: LL 2H




D2 L2 B L2 B' L2 F L2 F' D2 R B R' U'
R2 D2 L' F2 L F2 R' D2 B2 L2 B' L U B' U' R'
F2 U F2 L2 D F2 D' B2 D R2 D F D2 B' L' F L' B'
B2 U B2 U B2 R2 D L2 D L2 D2 L' R' B' L R' U2 B2 U'
D2 L2 B2 R2 U2 F L2 F R2 B2 U2 L' B2 U' B U L
L U2 L B2 R' F2 R' B2 L2 F2 R' U' R2 U R2 U' R'
L2 D2 R2 B2 U2 R2 B2 D L2 D F2 R F R2 F' R'
R2 B' D2 B R2 F' U2 B' R2 D2 F R' B' L2 B R' B
L2 U2 L2 B2 L2 U2 B' U2 B' U2 B' U' B' U B' L2 B2
F2 L2 F2 U2 R' F2 L F2 R2 U2 R' F' L' B L B' F
R' U2 R' U2 F2 U2 F2 R F2 R' F U' R U' F2 R' U2 R2
U2 L2 D' R2 F2 D2 F2 D' F2 D' F2 L B D B' D2 R2 D L






Spoiler: LL OH




U2 L2 R2 F2 L2 F' L2 F' L2 F' R2 U L' U L U F U2 F'
L2 U' R2 D' L2 D L2 R2 U L2 R' F U' F' U F' R
F2 R2 D' R2 B2 D' F2 U' B2 R2 F' L' B U2 L F L B' L'
R2 B2 D2 L' D2 L D2 L' B2 R' U' B U' B' R' F2
U2 L2 B2 D B2 D L2 U R2 U2 F2 R F R2 F' L D2 L' R'
F2 L' U2 L2 B2 L' U2 F2 R U2 L2 B L2 D2 R2 F R
F2 L2 B2 L D2 R' D2 L B2 U2 R U' B U' B' R F2 R2
U' F R' F' U2 R B2 R' B2 L U2 F2 R2 F2 L'
U' R2 D B2 D L2 D2 R2 U' F2 U R' D' L2 D R
R B2 L' B2 R' U2 B2 R2 F2 D' F2 R2 B' U L U' B'
R2 F' U2 F U2 F R2 F2 U2 F' L2 D' L' D L' F U' F
B' R' U' R B U F U2 F' L2 B L2 B' U2






Spoiler: ZZLL 2H




R2 B2 L2 D2 B' L2 B' R2 F2 U2 L' F U2 F U2 F' L
F2 U' F2 U F2 U' F2 U' F2 U' F2 R' U F2 U F2 U' R
U R2 B2 R2 D' F2 D R2 U' B2 R' D L2 D' R'
B U B' U B2 U2 B' U2 F' U2 F R2 B' R2
B2 U2 R B2 L' B2 D2 R U2 L2 R' D R' D L2 B2 U' L
U' R U R' U R U2 R F2 R' B2 R F2 R' B2 R'
U F' L2 D' B2 D B L2 F U2 R2 L2 F D2 F' R2 L2
F2 L B2 L' B2 D2 B2 R D' R' D' F2 R' U' R
U2 F U2 B2 U2 R2 B F D2 R2 F2 U' L2 U' L2 B'
U2 L' U2 B2 D2 F2 R' F2 R' D2 B2 U' F2 U' L' U F2
U2 R2 U2 B2 F2 L2 D' F2 U F2 L2 F' D' B R2 B D F' R2
L2 D2 F2 R2 F' D2 B2 L2 B L2 B D F2 D' L2 U B'






Spoiler: ZZLL OH




D B2 U' B2 U B2 L2 U L2 F2 D' B' D F2 D' B'
F' R2 F R2 F R2 B2 D2 F' L2 F D' U' L2 B2 D'
U2 F2 U2 R' F2 R U2 F2 L' B2 R' D' R B2 L2 U' F2 L'
R2 B2 R2 B L2 F D2 F' L2 B R2 U B2 R2 B2 U R2
B' D' F2 D B U' R2 U B2 D2 F2 D' L2 D' B2 U
R U2 R2 F2 R' B2 D2 R F2 R' D' L B2 R' U R' F2
L D2 R2 U2 B2 L2 U2 R D2 R F2 U L U' L'
L2 B' U2 B L2 F' L2 F U2 L2 F U' B' U B F' U'
B' R2 B' L2 B R2 B' L2 B2 U'
F2 R' F2 R' F2 R U2 R U2 F2 R' U' R2 U' R2 U R
B' U2 B L2 F' L2 F U2 F' U' F2 U' F2 U2 F
L D R2 D' L D' R2 D2 L2 U' R2 U' R2 L2 D' L2



Good luck!


----------



## sneaklyfox (Dec 15, 2012)

Round 7

F2B 2H
Average: 23.51
22.40, 25.64, 26.63, 18.94, (29.68), 21.80, (18.47), 27.87, 22.69, 26.78, 20.23, 22.11
Kind of disappointed even though it's 3 seconds faster than last week. I guess I thought I had improved more than that.

L10P 2H
Average: 13.63
10.91, 14.00, (6.44), 12.83, 12.92, 16.59, 12.28, 13.84, 13.18, (19.60), 14.47, 15.27
2 seconds faster than last week again.

F2L OH
Average: 18.31
(15.28), 21.35, 17.81, (21.56), 18.75, 18.72, 18.13, 16.26, 19.15, 16.21, 18.93, 17.58

F2L 2H
Average: 11.42
11.84, 12.38, 10.90, 12.51, (12.92), (9.11), 12.06, 10.08, 10.33, 11.75, 11.08, 11.25

LL OH
Average: 9.75
10.26, 8.53, (12.83), 10.91, 9.72, 11.80, 8.59, (6.68), 9.52, 10.52, 10.34, 7.31


----------



## MarcelP (Dec 16, 2012)

Round *7*

F2L 2H: *18.89* nice!!! yeah baby.
18.90 17.89 20.67 20.67 (14.37) (23.37) 21.10 17.09 17.90 21.10 17.95 15.60

F2B 2H: *22.99* Nice... I see a 22 trend there.. LOL
22.17 27.81 22.53 22.02 22.61 (28.40) 21.47 23.62 24.64 24.55 18.47 (12.28)

LL 2H: *8.49* Nice.. some new learned olls in there.. 
11.01 9.15 6.12 10.40 8.87 7.03 (4.39) 7.21 6.90 (11.67) 9.59 8.61


----------



## Cube-Fu (Dec 16, 2012)

Hello.


----------



## already1329 (Dec 16, 2012)

*Round 7*

*F2L 2H*
Average of 12: *10.38*
11.84, (12.69+), 10.77, 10.68, 10.91, (7.56), 9.36, 9.22, 9.72, 12.59, 9.65, 9.05

*LL 2H*
Average of 12: *5.14*
5.55, 4.66, 4.66, 5.16, 5.63, 4.16, (3.11), 5.52, 4.25, 5.93, 5.86, (8.09+)

*F2B 2H*
Average of 12: *8.50*
11.19, 10.03, (5.13), 8.13, 10.16, (12.96), 5.34, 10.91, 7.30, 8.61, 6.40, 6.96

*L10P 2H*
Average of 12: *5.93*
5.91, 6.06, 5.50, 6.69, 5.53, 6.61, 4.94, 6.58, 5.65, (10.72), (4.41), 5.80

*ZZLL 2H*
Average of 12: *5.50*
5.28, 5.21, 5.13, 5.59, 5.31, 6.33, (4.40), 5.34, 5.22, 5.46, (6.33), 6.11


----------



## FaLoL (Dec 17, 2012)

Round 7

*F2L 2H*: (16.39), 15.48, 11.78, 11.26, 12.12, (10.08), 13.35, 13.69, 10.59, 11.52, 11.29, 13.29 = *12.44*
*LL 2H*: 7.51, 6.09, 5.95, 5.34, 6.26, 4.67, 7.56, 4.53, (4.11), (10.41), 8.18, 5.33 = *6.14*


----------



## khoavo12 (Dec 18, 2012)

ROUND 7 

F2L 2H 
Average: 11.76

10.69, 11.67, 11.99, (14.45), 10.94, 9.50, 10.99, 13.22, (9.40), 13.02, 13.17, 12.39

LL 2H
Average: 5.63

6.12, (6.62), 6.40, 5.57, 5.45, (3.84), 5.09, 5.77, 4.49, 5.67, 6.47, 5.29


----------



## mDiPalma (Dec 20, 2012)

*F2B-2H: 15.13*
13.67, 17.53 (wv), 14.52, 9.57, 15.40, 23.36 (dnf), 15.09, 12.65, 13.95, 16.36, 15.34, 16.78 

*F2B-OH: 13.87*
11.61, 11.78, 16.36, 11.44, 16.53, 11.04, 19.81, 14.95, 9.99, 13.86, 18.76, 12.32

*F2L-2H: 14.57*
19.36, 13.41, 13.51, 14.79, 13.59 (wv), 18.43, 15.53, 14.43, 14.12, 12.63 (wv), 15.30, 10.58

*F2L-OH: 15.18*
15.86, 13.83, 13.45, 18.76 (full solve), 16.78 (wv), 12.80, 18.62, 14.75, 13.45, 12.72, 18.50, 13.76

*LL-2H: DNF*
DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, 4.59, DNF, 7.46, 4.34, DNF, DNF, DNF

*LL-OH: DNF*
DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, 7.85, DNF, DNF, DNF


----------



## CLL Smooth (Dec 20, 2012)

*Round 7*

F2B 2H
Ao12: *22.81*
23.72, 25.34, 20.30, 17.88, 24.91, 32.88, 21.82, 21.02, 21.42, 15.67, 31.80, 16.99

L10P 2H: *15.82*
14.78, 9.40, 14.92, 14.78, 19.78, 15.36, 12.33, 15.32, 21.14, 21.90, 13.93, 16.14

F2L 2H: *17.56*
21.44, 15.63, 16.10, 13.21, 11.23, 12.90, 22.88, 18.65, 18.85, 21.32, 17.35, 21.15

LL 2H: *6.63*
6.28, 6.22, 5.92, 7.57, 5.54, 5.20, 7.17, 7.87, 5.85, 6.30, 9.77, 5.90


----------



## sneaklyfox (Dec 22, 2012)

mDiPalma said:


> *LL-2H: DNF*
> DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, 4.59, DNF, 7.46, 4.34, DNF, DNF, DNF
> 
> *LL-OH: DNF*
> DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, 7.85, DNF, DNF, DNF



How come you didn't use the ZZLL scrambles?


----------



## TheWitcher (Dec 22, 2012)

Round 7

F2L Average: 12.03
(9.52), 12.92, (15.22), 10.33, 11.07, 9.88, 14.66, 9.68, 13.50, 10.76, 14.18, 13.34

LL Average: 6.37
(8.17), 6.75, 8.14, 6.24, 7.37, (4.34), 6.20, 5.16, 4.62, 6.27, 6.63, 6.32


----------



## Akash Rupela (Dec 22, 2012)

ROUND 7

LL 2H
4.30 , 3.76, 3.08, 2.92, 3.63, (2.41), 3.87, 3.84, 3.32,3.37, 4.45, (5.29) = 3.65
Decent, except too much panic on last two

F2L 2H
7.24 , 7.22, (9.31) , 6.98, 8.36, 9.09, 7.66, (5.95), 9.01, 6.87, 6.23, 6.00= 7.47
Some 8s and 9s failed it, my inconsitency always remains my weakness, last 5 solves was pb avg5


----------



## sneaklyfox (Dec 22, 2012)

*Round 7 Results*

ROUND 7 IS NOW CLOSED.

F2L 2H
1. Akash Rupela 7.47
2. already1329 10.38
3. sneaklyfox 11.42
4. khoavo12 11.76
5. TheWitcher 12.03
6. FaLoL 12.44
7. mDiPalma 14.57
8. CLL Smooth 17.56
9. MarcelP 18.89

F2L OH
1. mDiPalma 15.18
2. sneaklyfox 18.31

LL 2H
1. Akash Rupela 3.65
2. already1329 5.14
3. khoavo12 5.63
4. FaLoL 6.14
5. TheWitcher 6.37
6. CLL Smooth 6.63
7. MarcelP 8.49
8. mDiPalma DNF

LL OH
1. sneaklyfox 9.75
2. mDiPalma DNF

F2B 2H
1. already1329 8.50
2. mDiPalma 15.13
3. CLL Smooth 22.81
4. MarcelP 22.99
5. sneaklyfox 23.51

F2B OH
1. mDiPalma 13.87

L10P 2H
1. already1329 5.93
2. sneaklyfox 13.63
3. CLL Smooth 15.82

ZZLL 2H
1. already1329 5.50

Congratulations Akash Rupela, already1329, mDiPalma, and me!


----------



## ThomasJE (Dec 22, 2012)

*Round 8 Scrambles*

ROUND 8 IS NOW OPEN.
Here are the scrambles:



Spoiler: F2B 2H




D2 R F2 D2 B2 D2 R' U2 L' F2 U2 B' L' R2 D' U' B' U B L F'
R2 F2 L2 U2 L2 F R2 D2 R2 D2 B L D2 F' U' F2 L2 U' F2 L F2
R' F D2 L2 D2 R' U2 F' B2 L D' F2 U B2 U' B2 D2 L2 B2 R2 D
L2 B2 U' B2 U' L2 B2 D L2 D' B D R2 D2 F' R' D2 B F2 U
U' F L' D F U F B' L' F2 D2 L' F2 U2 L' B2 R2 D2 F2
F2 U' R2 B U' R' D B' D' F2 U2 B D2 R2 U2 D2 B' U2 B2 L2
F2 L2 R2 F2 D2 R2 F L2 F R2 F2 D' L' D U F2 L' F' R D
R' U2 R D2 L B2 L R2 F2 R F2 U B2 D' B D' L' D2 U2 B' L
R2 F2 R2 D F2 R2 D U2 R2 U2 R2 B L2 U' R B F' R' U2 L F'
R2 U' L2 R2 U2 B2 L2 F2 D' L2 U2 F D' F2 L' B R' U2 F D' R2
L2 D B2 D2 B2 R2 U2 R2 D2 U' B' U' F2 L2 B' L B' F2 R F' U'
R2 D2 L2 D' R2 F2 R2 B2 U' F' D R' D2 L' D2 B L' U' F'






Spoiler: F2B OH




U B2 F2 D R2 D' L2 D' R2 U' L2 B' L R F' L' U R F R' B'
B2 F2 U' F2 U R2 D' B2 U' F R F L F L2 U B' R2 U' F
D L2 R2 F2 D F2 L2 D' F2 D2 L2 B' U2 R' D U2 B' D2 B'
U' L B' R2 L' D' F' U' B' L2 D' L2 U2 B2 L2 F2 R2 U F2 D2
D2 L' D2 L2 R' U2 B2 L' D2 U2 L2 U L B L' R' F' R D' R2 D2
R2 F U2 L2 B D2 U2 L2 B' D2 L D2 L' B2 D2 F R2 U B
B2 R2 D' B2 D L2 U' B2 F2 D U2 R U2 F L' B U L U2 F2 D2
R2 D F2 D' B2 D2 F2 R2 D' F2 U' L D2 F R' F U' L D2 R' U
D U' L2 B2 L2 U' F2 D' F2 R2 D' B F' L' D' U' F L B2 D F
D B L' U' R F U B' U2 L2 B U D' F2 D B2 R2 B2 U2 F2 D2
L2 B2 U L D2 B R' L2 D' B' R2 F2 D L2 U2 R2 D2 F2 D' F2 D'
L2 D2 L F2 L B2 R B2 D2 F2 R2 D F R2 D2 L' F2 L' B






Spoiler: F2L 2H




L2 F2 D' R2 B2 F2 R2 U' B2 D U' R' F R D L' B' R F2 R' F
B2 D R2 U' F2 D R2 F2 L2 B2 U L' F' R D2 R U' L2 F2 D' L2
L' B2 R D' R2 B2 R F' B R' U L2 F2 D' F2 L2 U' F2 U' F2 U
U' L U2 B' R' B2 D F' R' U' F2 L' F2 B2 L D2 L' U2 F2 L D2
B2 U2 B2 U B2 U' L2 B2 D' L2 F' U2 L' F' L R' U' L D' F' R
D B2 R2 U' L2 F2 U2 B2 D' B' D' L' F L' F' R2 B' F R'
L B U D' F' R2 D F D F2 U2 L2 D2 R B2 L' D2 B2 R
F2 R2 F' D2 F' L2 B' D2 F2 D2 F2 U L D U R' F' L2 F U' B2
U2 L' D2 L U2 L F2 L2 F2 U B2 R' U' F' R U2 R2 B' U2
L' F D' R' L' D' L F2 U R2 F2 R2 F' B' L2 B' R2 U2 B2
B2 D2 R2 F2 U R2 B2 U2 B2 D B2 F' L B R' B2 R' F' R2 D2 U'
U2 R2 D' B2 F2 U' B2 L2 U' L2 R2 F' D B' L' D2 R' F U R2 D2






Spoiler: F2L OH




F2 L2 D' L2 U2 L2 U2 F2 R2 B2 U2 F' U2 R' U F L' D R2 B' U2
B2 U R2 F2 R2 B2 U2 F2 D' B2 U B D F2 L R2 F U L R'
D L2 D' F2 U2 B2 R2 D' U' B2 F2 L' B' L' U' F U' L D U' R'
F D2 F D F' B' U R F' B2 R D2 L2 B2 L' D2 F2 L' F2 D2
B D R' D B L' D' F2 B2 R' D R2 L2 B U2 D2 B2 D2 F' L2 B2
D2 L' D2 R2 B2 U2 B2 D2 R D2 L' B' U L2 B' R D' L' F' L2 R
U2 B2 U' L2 R2 D' L2 U F2 D L U' L2 B' U F R2 U' L F2 U2
D2 R U2 B2 L' B2 L' B2 F2 L2 B2 D' B L' U2 B' D2 U L B2 F'
U' L D B' U' F R2 L F2 L F2 U2 B2 U F2 U R2 U' F2 L2 D'
F R L' F U2 D B2 U R' L2 B2 U2 B2 U' D2 R2 D' L2 F2 L2
R2 D2 L2 D L2 U' L2 U B2 U2 B2 F' U2 R B L' D U2 B' U R
F2 B L' F2 R' D2 F' B' R' F2 D' B2 D L2 D2 R2 F2 U'






Spoiler: L10P 2H




M B L' B' U2 R' F2 R' D F2 B2 R2 D' B2 L2 U' R2 D B2
M' B2 R2 D F' L' F' R2 U L B2 U2 R' U2 L U2 R' F2 R2 U2
M U L2 R2 D' L2 B2 L2 D2 R2 F2 L' U' R' U L' U' R
M2 R2 U2 L2 F2 D2 F2 D' F2 D' B2 F2 L' D' R F D' R D' L' U'
M' L2 B2 L' F2 L B2 L' F' L' F U F' U' F' U2
M2 F2 D2 R' B2 L B2 L F2 L2 F2 R U R B R' U L F2
M2 R2 F2 R' U2 L' R2 U2 R' B2 R' B' L' R D L2 R2 U'
M2 B2 R2 D2 F2 L2 U L2 D U' R2 U2 L D L' D' B L' B L2
U2 L2 D2 R2 B2 U L2 U2 B2 R2 U B L' D' L D B' F2 L2
R B2 L2 B2 U2 L U2 B2 R' F2 D2 F' D' L D' L2 F U L'
M2 F2 R2 B' D2 B' F2 R2 U2 L2 U2 R' F' R' B2 U' R2 U R2
M L2 U B2 L2 U B2 U L2 B2 U B L' U L U' L B' U2






Spoiler: L10P OH




M U2 R2 D2 B D2 F' R2 B F R2 U2 R' U2 B2 R2 B' L' B2 L U'
M2 B2 U' B2 L2 U B2 U B2 L2 B2 U2 R D B R' U' B
M' R2 D F D L D' B' L' D2 B U2 B' U2 R2 F' R2 D2 F' R2
M R' F2 R' B2 R F2 U2 R' B2 L2 D R' D L B' L R' U'
M' D2 R B2 R D2 U2 R2 D2 B2 R' B2 U' F2 D' U' F R F U' R'
M R2 F2 U F2 R2 D R2 D' R2 U B2 L' B R D2 B' L2 R' U2 L'
M' U2 B2 D' B2 D B2 U' B2 U R2 F L2 F' D2 R' B' R' U'
M' D' F2 L2 D' L2 U B2 R2 D' F2 U2 L' R' F' D2 F L' R' U' F2
M2 L2 R2 D' L2 D B2 R2 F2 U R2 D' L' U2 R F L' B2 R F2 U'
M F2 U L2 U2 R2 D B2 R2 F2 U2 F2 R' D2 L F' L D R2 U2 R'
M' B' R L' B U' L2 U' D L D2 R B2 L2 B2 R' B2 R' B2 U2
M U2 B2 L' D2 R' B2 L' R' F2 D2 L2 B U' B' R' F' U' F






Spoiler: LL 2H




B L2 F2 D2 F D2 F' D2 F D2 F' L B' L' F2 L2 U2
D' B2 D L2 R2 F2 D' F2 R2 U' L2 R' D2 L F L' D2 R B2
F2 U R2 U' L2 U B2 L2 D R2 U' L U L' U R B2 R'
B2 R2 B2 U2 R' U2 R B2 R2 B2 U2 F R U2 F' U' F U' F'
U2 R2 B2 R2 B' L2 B R2 B' L2 B' R' F2 U B U' B' F2 R'
U2 R2 U R2 F2 U' F2 R2 B' R D R' D' B U' R2
R2 U' R2 D2 U' L2 D2 B2 U B2 U2 R D L2 D' R'
R L' F' L2 F R L U R2 F2 L2 U F2 R2 U' R2 L2 F2
L F2 L B2 L' F2 L B2 L2 F' U' L' U L F
U' F2 D2 B2 D' R2 D B2 D F2 U' L U' F U2 F2 L D F
L2 F2 L2 F' L2 B D2 F' D2 L2 F L' B' L U' R U' R' U'
L2 B2 L2 B R2 F2 D2 F D2 F' R F2 R U F U B F'






Spoiler: LL OH




B2 R2 F2 R F2 R2 D2 L' D2 B2 R' F' R2 U' L' U L R2 F
R2 F2 L2 D B2 D' L2 F2 U R2 U R' U B U' B' R U R2
U' F U F' U F U2 F L2 F' R2 F L2 F' R2 F'
F2 R2 D2 B' D2 B2 D2 L2 B' R2 F2 U R U L2 B U R'
F U2 F' U2 B' U2 B L2 F' D' L' D L' F2 U' F'
F2 R2 D R2 D2 L2 F2 U' F2 L2 D F' U' R U2 R' U F'
F2 U2 B' L2 R2 F' D2 U2 F' U2 F2 D' L2 R2 U' B2 F2 U'
R2 B2 F2 D' R2 D R2 U' B2 U F2 L' B2 L R2 U' R U' R'
U2 B2 D2 R F2 R F2 R2 D2 B2 L' U L F U' F' L'
R2 F2 D B2 D' F2 D B2 D' R2 U2 B' R' U' R U B
F' L' U' L U F L F2 L B2 L' F2 L B2 L2
L2 B2 L2 U2 B U2 B2 U2 F' L2 B L' F U F U2 F' L' B'






Spoiler: ZZLL 2H




R2 B2 D' F2 D B2 D' F2 D R2 U2
U2 F2 R2 F U2 F U2 F2 R2 F' R' F L F L' F R
U R2 D' L2 D2 L2 F2 R2 U L2 B2 R' D' L2 D R
F R2 F' D2 L2 F' D2 B D2 L2 F D' U' B2 D'
R2 D2 B2 U F2 U L2 D' B2 D' B2 F' D B2 D' F'
U2 R2 U' R2 F2 D' F2 D R2 F2 U R' B2 R F2 R' B2 R'
F2 U L2 D' B2 D' R' D2 L U2 L D2 B2 R D2 F2 L
L' D' R2 D L U2 L2 F2 R2 D2 R2 F2 D' R2 D L2
B2 U2 L' B2 L U2 B2 R' F2 L' D' L F2 R2 U' B2 R'
B2 U' R2 F2 U' R2 U2 B2 U R2 U2 R D' L2 D R U2
F U2 F2 D2 L2 B D2 B' D2 L2 F' D' B' R2 B D' F2
L' B2 R B2 U2 R U2 R' U2 L' B2 D R2 B2 L2 U F2






Spoiler: ZZLL OH




F' D F2 D' L2 U F2 U2 F U2 F2 L2 F L2 F2 L2 U2
B2 R2 U2 R' B2 L U2 L' D2 L2 F2 D' U' L' U L' D'
L2 D2 R2 F' D2 F U2 F' D2 F R2 D' L2 D' B2 U B2
F' D' B2 D F' U2 F2 R2 U F2 U L2 F2 U' R2
D2 R2 F' D2 F L2 D2 B R2 U2 F D' U' B' U' B D'
R U R' U R U2 L D2 L' U2 L D2 L' U2 R'
R B2 R2 F2 L' F2 R U2 B2 L2 B2 U' L U' L B2 L2
R2 D L2 D' R2 U' B2 R D2 L' D2 R' U2 R B2 R' U2
F2 D R2 D' R2 U R2 U' R2 F2 U'
R2 U F2 U R2 U' F2 U2 R2 U2 B' D' F2 D B
L2 F2 R2 D2 F' R2 F' L2 B2 U2 R' F R2 B R2 F' R
R' F2 R F2 D2 L' D2 F2 R' D2 R D L D F2 U2 L



Good luck and Merry Christmas!


----------



## MarcelP (Dec 22, 2012)

sneaklyfox said:


> *F2B 2H*
> 1. already1329 8.50
> 2. mDiPalma 15.13
> 3. CLL Smooth 22.81
> ...



Hey, what happened there? That is so awesome. I beat you.. LOL.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Dec 22, 2012)

MarcelP said:


> Hey, what happened there? That is so awesome. I beat you.. LOL.



Yeah, I have no idea. You must have a very slow L10P or something because in the sub-30 race, I was about 20 seconds faster than you on Roux...


----------



## MarcelP (Dec 22, 2012)

I will do the L10P 2H also in this round. I guess that is where you are much faster since.


----------



## MarcelP (Dec 23, 2012)

Round *8*

F2L 2H: *20.06* Pfffttt. terrrible
17.89 21.17 17.34 21.60 17.39 (22.17) 21.15 21.86 20.06 21.54 20.61 (16.20)

LL 2H: *8.75* Wow.. that went smooth..
10.12 7.20 (6.37) 9.00 8.84 (10.71) 7.90 9.18 9.21 8.03 9.14 8.85

F2B 2H: *24.72* Slightly worse than previous entry
32.60 (15.70) 23.79 28.67 20.51 25.93 (35.17) 18.87 24.70 33.68 20.07 18.37

L10P 2H: *18.40* Not my thing I guess..
18.57 17.46 20.46 (12.14) (23.07) 17.46 21.25 12.26 21.62 15.39 17.20 22.29


----------



## FaLoL (Dec 23, 2012)

Round 8

*F2L 2H*: 11.54, (20.29), 12.27, 11.43, 13.99, 14.20, 11.16, 16.87, (9.72), 12.38, 10.54, 10.61 = *12.50*
*LL 2H*: 5.90, (8.86), 4.88, 7.12, 7.75, 5.48, (4.28), 4.65, 4.77, 5.68, 4.99, 6.80 = *5.80*


----------



## Akash Rupela (Dec 24, 2012)

Round 8

LL 2H
3.58, 4.10, 3.26, 4.49, 3.65, 3.35, 3.48, 3.48, 4.07, (3.06), 3.61, (4.54)= 3.71
Bad , need to work hard, only thing i like is consistency

F2L 2H
7.09, 7.10, (11.15), 7.18, 6.78, 7.47, 8.15,6.73,9.60, 6.35 , 7.42, 7.03 = 7.46
Okayish, I like the consistency but messing up 3 solves out of 12 is not a good sign


----------



## uyneb2000 (Dec 24, 2012)

Round 8 Times

F2L: 8.66, 10.00, 9.20, 10.01, 9.08, 8.36, 9.41, (7.60), (14.33), 8.75, 8.85, 11.32=9.36
LL: 4.53, 3.34, 3.01, 3.82, (5.63), 4.98, (2.35), 4.00, 4.81, 3.09, 3.25, 4.67=3.95
9.36+3.95=13.31
hmm... thats pretty close to my average


----------



## mDiPalma (Dec 24, 2012)

F2B 2H: *13.89*
11.50, 15.46, 14.14, 12.90, 15.50, 16.35, 13.93, 14.75, 12.59, 14.24, 8.27, 13.88 

F2B OH: *13.24*
15.22, 12.89, 13.14, 16.81, 10.55, 11.16, 12.97, 14.34, 12.73, 16.97, 9.85, 12.55 

F2L 2H: *14.06*
15.67, 11.41, 11.77, 11.33, 15.70, 13.94, 16.77, 15.18, 13.73, 16.30, 12.78, 14.15 

F2L OH: *13.64*
13.86, 15.66, 14.66, 13.30, 13.14, 17.06, 12.96, 12.78, 12.27, 15.43, 12.35, 10.49 



sneaklyfox said:


> How come you didn't use the ZZLL scrambles?



At the time, I was too tired... and I forgot to come back later :fp.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Dec 24, 2012)

mDiPalma said:


> F2B 2H: *13.89*
> 11.50, 15.46, 14.14, 12.90, 15.50, 16.35, 13.93, 14.75, 12.59, 14.24, 8.27, 13.88
> 
> F2B OH: *13.24*
> ...



Whoa... how can your OH be faster than your 2H??


----------



## mDiPalma (Dec 24, 2012)

sneaklyfox said:


> Whoa... how can your OH be faster than your 2H??



because it's all zzoh ...?


----------



## khoavo12 (Dec 25, 2012)

Round 8

F2L 2H - Average: 11.83

13.72, 11.12, 10.49, (14.59), 11.40, 12.55, 12.05, 12.02, (10.24), 11.72, 10.60, 12.67

LL2H - Average: 5.30

(6.44), 5.34, 4.84, 5.92, 5.69, 4.85, 4.82, (3.82), 5.05, 4.59, 6.42, 5.47


----------



## TheWitcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Round 8

F2L Average: 12.09
14.18, 12.72, 10.70, 12.98, 12.52, (15.00), 13.51, 10.65, (9.67), 10.18, 11.62, 11.86

LL Average: 6.12
6.19, 5.43, 4.58, 6.26, 7.07, 5.34, 6.61, 6.78, 6.88, (4.46), (7.22), 6.05


----------



## CLL Smooth (Dec 28, 2012)

*Round 8*
F2L 2H: *16.25*
16.63, 13.84, 16.52, 17.93, 12.05, 17.23, 15.72, 16.10, 15.03, 17.34, 16.12, 18.47
F2B 2H: *19.77*
22.57, 26.99, 17.46, 13.74, 21.99, 20.43, 20.77, 19.70, 17.61, 25.04, 14.28, 17.82
LL 2H: *6.12* (been practicing roux so much lately I've forgotten some of my OLL algs)
7.00, 5.42, 5.93, 7.53, 6.39, 5.87, 5.66, 5.71, 6.35, 5.17, 6.15, 6.73
L10P 2H: *13.74*
15.92, 12.44, 14.64, 7.52, 17.34, 16.44, 12.83, 11.95, 10.64, 14.98, 14.09, 13.51


----------



## sneaklyfox (Dec 29, 2012)

Round 8
F2B 2H Average: 17.52
20.56, 16.58, (21.25), 17.99, 14.13, (13.05), 18.34, 20.35, 16.54, 14.21, 19.11, 17.41

L10P 2H Average: 11.09
10.70, 11.26, 9.81, (6.77), 13.18, 11.90, 10.25, 12.81, 9.32, 10.43, 11.20, (13.47)

F2L OH Average: 19.91
(15.01), (25.45), 18.40, 16.38, 21.34, 20.10, 21.28, 19.25, 20.25, 23.20, 19.39, 19.55
Casual solve with no practice for a week.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Dec 29, 2012)

*Round 8 Results*

ROUND 8 IS NOW CLOSED.

F2L 2H
1. Akash Rupela 7.46
2. uyneb2000 9.36
3. khoavo12 11.83
4. TheWitcher 12.09
5. FaLoL 12.50
6. mDiPalma 14.06
7. CLL Smooth 16.25
8. MarcelP 20.06

F2L OH
1. mDiPalma 13.64
2. sneaklyfox 19.91

LL 2H
1. Akash Rupela 3.71
2. uyneb2000 3.95
3. khoavo12 5.30
4. FaLoL 5.80
5. TheWitcher 6.12
5. CLL Smooth 6.12
7. MarcelP 8.75

F2B 2H
1. already1329 9.02
2. mDiPalma 13.89
3. sneaklyfox 17.52
4. CLL Smooth 19.77
5. MarcelP 24.72

F2B OH
1. mDiPalma 13.24

L10P 2H
1. sneaklyfox 11.09
2. CLL Smooth 13.74
3. MarcelP 18.40

Congratulations Akash Rupela, mDiPalma, already1329 and me!


----------



## ThomasJE (Dec 29, 2012)

*Round 9 Scrambles*

ROUND 9 IS NOW OPEN.
Here are the scrambles:



Spoiler: F2B 2H




F' L2 B' F2 R2 F L2 D2 L2 F R2 D R U F D' R' B' R' B F2
F' B' R' F' D L D' F2 D B' D2 R2 L2 B2 L2 B L2 U2 F' D2
F2 D U B2 D U2 B2 L2 F2 L2 U R' D' R2 B F' L2 R' D' L D
F L2 D2 F' U2 B' F' U2 L2 B2 U' F2 L' D F2 L R' U B' L' U'
L2 B' L D' L B2 L' B' R' D' F R2 F B2 U2 B D2 L2 B2 D2 B'
U B2 L2 D L2 U2 F2 L2 D R2 U F' U2 L' B' D' L' B' D2 F' L'
R' U2 R B' L F D R U2 F' R' L F2 R B2 D2 L B2 U2 R F2
L D2 R B2 F2 U2 L' D2 L2 U2 L2 U' L2 D' B' F2 U' L' F U F
F2 U2 F2 D2 U2 L' D2 R U2 L' R U' R' D' R' F' U2 B' D2 F2
F U2 F D2 B R2 B2 D2 L2 U2 R2 D F2 D2 L U2 R2 D L R'
F2 D' L2 B2 L2 U B2 D' U' B' U' F2 R D R D' L' D2
L2 U R2 U' F2 D' U2 F2 R2 U' R2 B L' B2 U R2 D R2 D2






Spoiler: F2B OH




D B U' R2 D2 B' U2 R L B' D B2 U R2 U' D2 B2 D L2 F2 B2
L2 U B2 F2 L2 U' R2 F2 D' F2 U F' D' B2 D U2 L D' F' U2 R'
U2 R' B2 L D2 U2 B2 L D2 R' B2 D U2 B2 F' L' B U2 B2 D B2
D B2 R2 B2 U' F2 U' L2 B2 R2 U' F L2 U2 L' B' D B' D L R2
L2 D B2 D2 B2 U L2 R2 D R2 U B L' R' D R' B' U' B U2
L F L2 F B2 L2 U' D F L F2 U2 F2 R2 B U2 B L2 B' U2 F2
F2 D2 R' D2 R' F2 R' F2 R2 F2 L2 D' F' D' R2 D F2 D2 B L'
B2 U R2 U F2 L2 U L2 U L2 U2 R' D R2 U' B' F L2 R D2 B
D2 B2 F2 L D2 L2 F2 D2 L' U2 L F L2 R2 U2 L B F' D' F'
U2 L2 D' R2 D' F2 D' R2 U' B2 U F L2 D' R U' R' F L2 D2 L
B2 L2 U2 R2 B U2 F L2 B' R' U' B U2 R B2 D2 U' B
R' F D' L' U B2 R' B2 L' F' R2 U2 B2 U2 R2 F' R2 F D2






Spoiler: F2L 2H




L2 B2 F2 R' U2 B2 D2 R2 F2 L' D2 B R' U2 F' L F D' R2 B'
D R2 L' U2 D2 B' L F' D L' U F2 D B2 D2 L2 B2 R2 D' R2 D
L2 F2 D R B' L F' L2 U B' R D2 B2 R' F2 L' F2 L' F2 U2 D2
R' D F2 D' R' U L D F R D2 F2 R2 U2 R B2 R' U2 D2 R2
R' D' F' D' F R B' R U F' U2 R2 U2 D2 L D2 L U2 L' F2 R'
U' B2 F2 D L2 B2 R2 B2 D2 L2 B' R2 F L F2 D2 L B2 U' L
D' F2 D' U2 B2 L2 U R2 U L2 R B F U2 L F2 D' L' R' U'
R2 U' B2 U2 F2 U' L2 B2 U2 R2 U' L B L' B2 U' R' D F' D U'
L2 R2 U' R2 U F2 L2 F2 U2 L2 D R' B' D2 R' B D L U' F' R2
B L2 F R2 U2 B' F' U2 R2 U2 F2 D F R' U L' U' B R' D R2
B2 R2 B' D2 B U2 B2 D2 F R2 U2 L' B' R U B' U' L2 D' R
L' R2 F2 R B2 F2 L F2 U2 B2 F2 U' L' D2 F U2 R2 D' R' F2 U






Spoiler: F2L OH




B2 F2 L2 F2 U2 R2 D2 F2 R B2 R U R' B' U B L D' U R' F'
F2 U F2 D L2 F2 U' R2 D U' B' L R U2 B' U L D2 U R
U2 B2 U2 R B2 L F2 L2 U2 F2 R' B' U' L2 D B D B U' R D2
B2 D2 L2 B2 L2 B2 D2 L D2 U2 R2 D' B' F' L' U2 F' L2 D' F' L2
L2 B2 D2 U2 R2 B2 U2 B D2 U2 B L D2 R D L' U F' R' U2 B
D2 L' U2 R U2 B2 L' U2 R2 B2 L B' R2 B2 D U' R B2 D' R' D
D2 F2 U' L2 R2 U F2 U R2 B2 D' F' L R' F2 L' D R B F2 R
L2 D2 B2 D B2 U L2 F2 R2 B2 L D F D F' U' B2 R' F' D2 R2
B2 D2 R U2 B2 R B2 L2 R B2 L2 U B R D' R' D2 F' U2 R' U'
R L' F' L' B' R2 U2 B2 U L' D F2 L2 U F2 U2 B2 U R2 L2 D'
U2 R2 F2 U' F2 U' L2 R2 U' F2 D2 R B' U2 F' R B F' L U2 R2
B2 R F2 L D2 L' F2 U2 R' D2 L2 B L' D' F' R' F U' F2 L F'






Spoiler: L10P 2H




M D F2 R2 U' R2 F2 D2 F2 R2 U' L2 B' R' B' L2 U B R B' R2
M R2 U R2 U R' F2 L2 B' R2 U2 R' D2 L F2 U2 L U2
M' R L D' L D' L2 D2 L2 B' R U2 R2 L U2 L F2 U2 R F2 D2
M2 B2 D B2 L2 B2 D B2 F2 U R2 D2 L' B' F L F2 U2 L2 B' U
M2 R B L' U2 L B' R' U2 F2 U' R2 L2 B2 D' B2 D2 R2 L2
M' F R2 D2 B' D2 F L2 F' L2 B' D L' D L' D2 B2 R2 F'
M U2 R2 L F L F' R F R U' L2 B2 L2 U' B2 U2 B2 L2 B2
M' B' R2 U2 F2 R F B' R' L2 U' F2 D2 F2 U' R2 F2 D R2 F2
D' B2 D L2 U' L2 F2 D2 L2 F2 U2 B L D2 R' B U2 R' F'
F2 D R2 U' L2 F2 D' R2 B2 F2 D R F2 R U2 B L B'
M2 R' B U L' F2 R B D' L B2 R2 D2 L2 D' R2 L2 U' R2 U' R2
M B2 R2 F' R F2 R' F R2 B2 L2 U' L2 U R2 D' R2 L2 U'






Spoiler: L10P OH




M2 L U2 R D2 R' U2 F2 L B2 R B U R' U' R' D2 L2 F R
M R2 B' U B' U' B' R' B U2 R' F2 B2 L B2 R L2 D2 R' F2
M2 B2 L2 R2 D' R2 D' R2 F2 D' L2 U' R' B R' U R B' R'
F' L' U2 F R2 F' B' L F U' R2 F2 U2 L2 B2 D' L2 U' F2 R2
M U2 B L2 F U2 L2 B' L2 U2 L2 F' L' B' U2 L D2 U F' D2 F
M U L2 U' R2 D R2 U' L2 U2 L' R' F' R B L2 B' L' U
U R2 L' B D B' D' L F2 R2 F R2 U2 F' U2 F R2 U2 F'
M U R L' U2 B R L B2 U R2 D' F2 D F2 L2 F2 L2 F2
M2 L' U2 B' U2 R B' L' D2 R U R2 U R2 U' B2 U' L2 D2 R2 F2
B2 U R' L F' R L' U' B2 R2 U' R2 B2 D' B2 L2 U' L2
F U2 B U2 B' R2 F R2 F U2 R' F2 R U2 F
M L' U2 L2 B2 R' F2 R B2 R2 D2 F2 D' L' F R U2 F R






Spoiler: LL 2H




U F2 L2 U L2 U' L2 U' F2 U2 F' L2 F' L2 F' R' F' R
F U2 F' L2 B L2 F' L' B2 L F L' B L
F2 R2 F' R2 B' R2 F R2 F' R B U R' U' F'
L' U2 F2 D2 R2 B2 R B2 R D2 R' F' R F' U'
U2 R2 B2 F2 R2 U' F2 U L2 B2 F2 L' R' F' U2 F L' R
U L2 F2 D' F2 D' L2 U' R2 U2 B2 R' B' R2 B L' D2 L R
U B2 U L2 B2 L2 U B2 L2 U2 R B2 R' U2 F' L' F
F U R U' R' F' L2 F2 L B2 L' F2 L B2 L
F' U2 F2 R2 F' U2 F' U2 F R2 F' L R' F' L' F R F
B' R2 F D2 B' D2 F D2 B' L2 B2 L D L' D F2 R2 B
D R2 U' R2 U R2 B2 U B2 L2 D' R' D L2 D' R'
B2 L2 B R2 B' L2 B R2 B F' U' F U F R' F' R






Spoiler: LL OH




F2 L2 F2 U2 L U2 L' U2 R U2 R2 F' L' U' F U R
B' D' F2 D B U2 R2 U2 F2 U R2 U' F2 U' R2
U' R2 U' F2 R2 D' F2 D F2 R2 U R' U B U' B' R F2 R2
F2 L2 D2 L2 U' F2 D R2 D' L2 D2 R F' D2 F' D2 F L2 R
R' B U B2 R B U L2 D2 F2 R' F2 L D2 L
B2 F2 L' D2 L B2 R F2 U2 R' U' L' U2 R U' L
F2 U2 R2 U F2 U2 R2 U' F2 U' B D2 F' L' F D2 B' R2
R2 U' B2 U' B2 U R2 B2 R' F' L U2 F' L' F2 R
U2 F2 R' U2 L2 F2 L2 B2 R B2 U2 F' R F' U2 L U2 L'
U F2 L2 U' F2 U' F2 U L2 U' R2 B' R' B R2 F R F
F2 R F2 L' U2 L U2 R U2 R2 U' F' L' U' L F U'
L' U' L U' R U2 R' F2 R' F2 R2 U2 R' U2






Spoiler: ZZLL 2H




U2 R2 F' R2 U2 F U2 R2 B2 D2 F2 D' B D' R2 B U2 F'
L' B2 R' B2 R2 U2 L U2 R' U2 R U F2 R2 F2 U' R2
B L2 F L2 F2 U2 B' U2 F U2 F' U' R2 F2 R2 U F2
F2 D R2 U2 B2 D' F2 D' L2 F2 D F' D B2 D' F' U'
B' U' B U F2 R2 B2 D2 B' D2 B' R2 F2
U2 L2 D2 R2 F D2 L2 U2 R2 U' R2 U R2 B
B2 U2 R2 F2 D' L2 F2 U' B2 F' U' B L2 B U F R2
U' F2 U' R2 B2 L2 D L2 B2 R2 U2 F' U F' U F U2 F'
D2 L2 D2 F' U2 B2 L2 F D2 L2 F U B2 U' B2 R2 U' F2
U2 R U2 L' U2 R B2 R' B2 U2 R' U' R U' L R'
U' L2 D' B2 U B2 L2 B2 D F' D' B2 D F' U' F2
U2 B2 L U2 B2 L' B2 U2 L2 B2 L' U' B2 U L2 U' B2






Spoiler: ZZLL OH




L2 U2 F' L2 F U2 L2 B' R2 F' D' F R2 B2 U' L2 B'
L' F2 R D2 R' F2 L' B2 R2 B2 F2 D' L2 U B2 U' R2 F2
L2 B2 U' B2 D' B2 U B2 D' R2 D R' D L D' R' D L
U2 B' R2 B U2 F R2 B F2 U' B' U' F2 R2 F'
R B2 L2 B2 U2 R B2 L' B2 R' U2 B F U2 B' F' R'
F2 R2 D2 B2 D2 R2 F2 R D2 L2 D2 U R2 U R2 U2 R'
B2 L2 B' U2 F2 L2 F U2 F' L2 F2 U F U2 B' U F'
B2 U' B2 D L2 D' R2 F2 L' U2 L' F2 L U2 L F2 R2
R2 B2 U' F2 U B2 U' F2 U R2 U'
U' L2 U' F2 R2 B2 D B2 R2 F2 U2 L U R U' L U R'
B U2 R2 D2 F2 L2 F' L2 F' D2 R2 U' B U' B'
L2 U' L2 B2 U' L2 U L2 U B2 R U' L2 U L2 R'



Good luck!


----------



## acohen527 (Dec 29, 2012)

ZZ LL 2H: *9.88* (I use petrus, but ZZ LL is the same as petrus LL)


Spoiler



Number of solves: 12
Best Time: 4.18
Worst Time: 13.87

Session Avg: 9.88

Individual Times: 
9.60, 10.35, 8.40, 13.23, 7.22, (13.87), 10.75, 6.67, 10.98, 12.28, 9.35, (4.18)



Edit: If I wanted to do the F2L part too, would I do F2B scrambles or F2L scrambles? Again, I use petrus.


----------



## khoavo12 (Dec 30, 2012)

Round 9 

F2L 2H 

Average: 11.18

12.17, (10.04), 10.95, 11.62, 11.54, (12.25), 10.30, 10.35, 11.72, 11.09, 11.92, 10.19

LL 2H 

Average: 5.41

6.25, 5.47, 6.57, 5.64, 3.97, 6.40, (6.84), 5.67, 4.62, 4.94, (3.79), 4.59


----------



## ThomasJE (Dec 30, 2012)

acohen527 said:


> Edit: If I wanted to do the F2L part too, would I do F2B scrambles or F2L scrambles? Again, I use petrus.



F2L. F2B is for Roux; while F2L is CFOP, ZZ, Petrus etc.


----------



## MarcelP (Dec 30, 2012)

Round 9

F2L 2H : *17.73* Whoohoo.. these are awesome times for me. I know now look ahead is kicking in..
18.28 17.36 17.30 17.43 17.56 20.00 20.78 (21.02) (13.01) 15.25 13.89 19.48

LL 2H: *9.43* Mehhh... could have been better
10.42 8.40 8.12 10.64 6.92 11.37 11.18 9.79 (11.63) 9.28 8.13 (6.26)


----------



## already1329 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Round 9*

*F2B 2H*
Average of 12: *9.86*
9.38, (6.46), 10.09, 10.18, 13.05, 9.08, 8.93, 8.46, 6.86, 13.44, 9.08, (DNF)

*L10P 2H*
Average of 12: *6.58*
6.50, 5.68, 7.25, 5.84, 8.94, 5.11, 5.72, 7.18, (5.00), 6.44, (9.05), 7.13


----------



## ThomasJE (Dec 31, 2012)

One year ago to this day, the first substep competition (the F2L comp) was created. So you could say substep competitions are one year old today.


----------



## ljackstar (Jan 4, 2013)

Round 9

*LL 2H: 15.22*
13.36, 15.65, (18.06), 15.37, 16.76, 14.78, 13.07, (9.74), 17.42, 11.86, 16.94, 16.97

*F2L 2H: 33.76*
(27.45), 35.14, 31.85, 44.11, 39.31, (46.02), 31.47, 29.35, 36.19, 32.54, 28.87, 28.74

Some could have been faster but I forgot to stop the timer before I went on to LL, also my cube was really loose and was getting caught on itself so look for some good improvements next week


----------



## TheWitcher (Jan 4, 2013)

Round 9

F2L Average: 11.46
(14.75), 11.55, 10.12, (8.73), 11.50, 13.60, 11.16, 12.11, 12.38, 10.75, 11.51, 9.93

LL Average: 6.45
(5.26), 7.58, 6.62, 6.20, 7.31, 7.16, 6.36, (8.63), 5.88, 5.64, 5.72, 6.08


----------



## MeshuggahX (Jan 5, 2013)

F2L - 2H
*Average:* 10.49
*Times:* 12.40, 11.80, 10.42, *7.59*, 9.34, 12.92, 10.48, 7.79, 10.84, 9.86, 9.03, *13.31*

F2L - OH
*Average:* 17.71
*Times:* 17.26, 17.74, *30.26*, 18.10, 15.94, 15.92, *14.59*, 19.42, 18.74, 15.91, 16.32, 21.79

Last Layer - 2H
*Average:* 6.65
*Times:* 5.93, 5.81, 6.42, 6.15, *5.62*, 6.90, *9.02*, 7.53, 6.79, 7.15, 6.66, 7.18

Last Layer - OH
*Average:* 11.72
*Times:* *27.36*, 9.19, 12.81, 10.75, 11.56, *7.07*, 13.06, 14.94, 11.07, 9.95, 13.56, 10.26


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jan 5, 2013)

Round 9
F2B 2H Average: 14.63
18.84, 13.43, (23.40), 14.83, 12.57, 14.65, 12.63, 17.40, 13.80, (11.41), 11.78, 16.39
About a 3 second improvement!

L10P 2H Average: 10.82
10.66, 10.52, 10.04, 12.73, 9.10, 12.47, 10.84, 10.60, (14.08), 9.54, (8.69), 11.74
Slight improvement.

LL 2H Average: 5.16
(4.56), 5.23, 5.13, 5.13, 4.83, 5.98, 4.70, 4.72, 5.40, 4.60, 5.87, (6.62)

LL OH Average: 10.25
9.45, 8.98, (7.62), (15.65), 11.19, 9.03, 8.46, 13.86, 11.64, 9.07, 9.59, 11.27

ZZOH Average: 6.74
(8.55), 6.59, 5.94, 6.44, 7.61, 6.64, 7.57, 7.53, 4.53, 6.57, (1.81), 7.95


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jan 5, 2013)

*Round 9 Results*

ROUND 9 IS NOW CLOSED.

F2L 2H
1. MeshuggahX 10.49
2. khoavo12 11.18
3. TheWitcher 11.46
4. MarcelP 17.73
5. ljackstar 33.76

F2L OH
1. MeshuggahX 17.71

LL 2H
1. sneaklyfox 5.16
2. khoavo12 5.41
3. TheWitcher 6.45
4. MeshuggahX 6.65
5. MarcelP 9.43
6. ljackstar 15.22

LL OH
1. sneaklyfox 10.25
2. MeshuggahX 11.72

F2B 2H
1. already1329 9.86
2. sneaklyfox 14.63

L10P 2H
1. already1329 6.58
2. sneaklyfox 10.82

ZZLL 2H
1. acohen527 9.88

ZZLL OH
1. sneaklyfox 6.74

Congratulations, MeshuggahX, already1329, acohen527, and me!


----------



## ThomasJE (Jan 6, 2013)

*Round 10 Scrambles*

ROUND 10 IS NOW OPEN.
Here are the scrambles:



Spoiler: F2B 2H




B' D2 L2 F D2 R2 B R2 F' L2 B R D2 F' L2 F2 U R' U2 F'
D' U2 B2 R2 D' L2 B2 R2 F2 D F2 L D R' B D2 R' F' L F U
D U2 R2 U2 R2 B2 R2 F2 R2 B' U R' U2 L' B R B' R' D
L2 B' D' F D' L U' D' L F' R U2 R2 U L2 F2 R2 U' R2 F2 B2
F' L B' D' L D2 F B2 R' B L2 D2 F2 U' F2 D B2 L2 U L2 F2
D B2 F2 D R2 U B2 R2 U F2 D2 R D2 U' B' F' L U2 F L2 U2
D B2 R U2 D' F' R B L D' F' L2 F B U2 R2 B' U2 D2 L2 F2
U B' R' L' D2 R2 F U2 R D' L' D2 R' D2 F2 U2 R2 D2 L B2 D2
D F2 U2 F2 U' B2 F2 R2 D' U' R' U B D U2 F U2 R' U2 F2
D R D F' U' F B' U L U2 L2 U2 B2 D R2 F2 R2 L2 U R2
B2 U R L2 F2 U2 R2 B L' F L2 U2 R2 U2 F2 B' D2 F U2 B
F2 R U2 L' B2 L F2 D2 R B2 D2 F' L2 D2 U' L D R F' L






Spoiler: F2B OH




R2 F2 U2 F2 D R2 U' L2 B2 F2 U L' B F L R2 D2 L2 R' D' L
F2 R U2 L' U' F L2 B R U D2 F U2 F' B' D2 F2 U2 L2 F' D2
R2 F2 L2 B2 D' U B2 R2 U L2 B' D2 U2 B D' R' D2 U' L' U F'
D2 B2 R2 B2 L' D2 B2 L' F2 R' D2 U F' D U2 L B2 L2 R2 U2
R2 B2 F2 R' B2 R D2 B2 U2 F2 R2 B D R B2 L B' L F
B2 F' U2 L2 B U2 L2 R2 U2 F L2 D' B L2 F2 U' L' B' R2 D' B'
U2 R2 D' L2 U' L2 B2 R2 U2 R2 U R' U F' U2 B' F D' B2 F2 R
F2 D2 L2 B L2 F2 R2 U2 F' D2 R' F' L2 U' L2 B' L' B F D
U' R2 U R2 U' B2 U F2 D' L2 U2 L' D2 F' D2 U B D' R' F L'
B2 D2 F2 R2 D2 U F2 U' B2 U' L B D' L2 D2 U B' F' R U'
U' R2 U F2 U2 B2 U L2 R2 F2 R2 B R' U' L D L2 U R2 U' R'
R F2 R2 B' D B2 L' U R' F' D' F2 B2 R2 D' B2 D F2 U F2 U'






Spoiler: F2L 2H




U' B' R F' U2 R' F' U F2 L' F' U2 F2 B R2 D2 B2 R2 D2
D2 U2 B2 L2 D2 R2 F U2 B' F U R D2 U2 F L2 U L' R F'
D R2 F2 U' F2 U B2 D B2 L2 R' U B2 D2 U' B' U L' U F U'
F B' R' U2 D' L B' R' U2 B R' F2 D2 F2 D2 F2 R F2 R2 D2 L
D' B' U R' B2 L2 U' R2 U R2 F' U2 F' R2 D2 F2 U2 F' D2
R' U L2 F R' D L F2 D' F2 L2 U2 R2 B' D2 F' U2 B' U2 B2
L2 B2 U2 L2 F L2 F U2 B L2 B' L' D2 U' L U B2 F' R' U'
F U' B2 D2 F' L' F' U' B' L U2 D2 L2 B R2 D2 L2 D2 F' R2 B
B2 F2 U2 R2 U' B2 U F2 D B2 D F U2 L F2 R F' U2 R' B D2
F2 D2 R2 F B2 R2 U B' R' U2 L2 B2 U2 L2 B2 U' L2 B2 U2 B2
L2 U2 B2 L B2 U2 F2 R2 D2 L2 U' B' L' B L2 F' U2 R2 U2 R'
D2 F2 L2 D U2 B2 L2 U2 R2 B' U' R' F2 L F2 U2 F' D L' F






Spoiler: F2L OH




B2 D F2 U2 R2 B2 F2 U L2 B2 D2 F' D' R U' B2 F' L' R2 F2 U
F2 D' L2 F2 U B2 U R2 D' B2 D2 B L' B' F R' F' R F' U R2
L2 D2 R2 U R2 D L2 D F2 U R' D2 F' R U L2 R U' F2
D' L2 R2 D2 R2 F2 D' L2 B2 U2 R2 F L2 D L2 U F' R D' B' L2
B2 R2 U2 R2 D' R2 B2 U B2 D L2 F R D2 B' F2 U' F R2 B'
U' L2 R2 U L2 B2 R2 F2 U' L2 R U' L B' U' B2 F2 L' F L
D' U' L2 B2 F2 D' B2 L2 R2 U' F2 R F D2 L' U L2 U' R B' U
U' F2 B' R L' B L F R2 B L2 D R2 B2 D R2 L2 B2 L2 B2
U L2 D2 R U' R L U' R' D L2 F U2 F U2 B' R2 U2 F' R2 F2
L2 B U2 L2 F D2 B U2 B2 L2 R2 D' B2 F' U' L2 D R' D2 L2 F'
F' D' F' B L2 D' R' L B' L F' U2 D2 R2 F U2 B2 R2 U2 L2 D2
D F L F L B R' F' D' B D2 F2 D' L2 U' R2 U R2 D R2 D






Spoiler: L10P 2H




M2 L F' L D L' F L' U L2 F2 U' L2 F2 U L2 U' D' F2
M2 L2 R2 D2 L2 R2 F2 U' F2 U' F2 U2 L' F R B' R' F' L F2 U
M' U2 B U2 R2 B2 U2 F' U2 F R2 F2 L' U' R B L' R' F L2 F
M2 B2 R' D2 L U2 L D2 L R2 B2 R D R D' R2 B R' F2 L U'
M U' B2 U2 B2 U B2 U L2 R2 F2 D2 L' F L2 F' R F L R U
M B2 U B2 R2 U' B2 U2 R2 U L F' L F D' F2 L' F' L'
M F U2 F' U2 F2 L2 R2 D2 L2 B L2 D' L' R F' D2 R U L'
M' D2 L2 R2 U2 B' L2 B' R2 F2 U2 F R' F' R' B2 R2 U'
L2 U' F2 R2 B2 U R2 D' U2 F2 U F R' U R2 U' F2 R F U'
M' U2 B2 L2 B2 U2 L U2 L R2 D2 R2 B U B L U R' F' R
M R2 D R2 F2 U F2 L2 U F2 U F2 R D L2 D' L' B' L R'
M' U R2 F L D L F D F' R2 B U2 R2 L2 D2 R2 F U2 F'






Spoiler: L10P OH




M2 L2 B2 R' F2 R B2 L' U2 R2 F' L' D' L F L' D R2
M2 B2 D2 R F2 L U2 R2 B2 D2 L2 D2 U' L U' F' L' R U'
M2 L F L F' R' F' U L2 U L' F2 D2 L U2 D2 L D2 R L F2
M2 B2 D' F2 D2 L2 U' L2 B2 D2 F2 D L' R' B' L F R2 F' R'
M R2 L B' L2 B L' F2 R2 B2 U B2 U' B2 U' L2 B2 L2
M R U2 L' B' R B' L' U2 R2 B2 L2 U R2 F2 L2 U2 R2 L2
D' B2 D' R2 U L2 F2 U2 B2 D' B2 L B L' D L B' L R2
M2 B2 U2 B2 U2 B' U2 B L2 U2 L2 R2 U L U' L' D2 R' B R'
M' U B L U L' U B U2 B' U2 F' U2 F R2 B' R2
M' U2 F R2 D2 B U' L U B2 U2 L2 B' R2 D2 F' U2 L2 U2 F'
R2 F2 L2 D' L2 R2 U' R2 F2 L' R' B' L R' U2
R2 F' R U R' U' F' U' R2 F2 D R2 B2 U B2 D' F2 U






Spoiler: LL 2H




L2 R2 D2 R2 F D2 F' D2 L2 U2 B L F' U F2 U' F2 L' B'
L2 R2 D' L2 F2 U L2 D L2 U' F2 R F U' F' U F' R
F U R U' R F2 L2 F' D2 B D2 F' R2 F2 L2 F
R B R U R' B' R U' B2 U B2 U' B2 D B2 D' R2
U F2 U R2 B2 L2 D' L2 B2 R2 U2 F' U R' F R F' U' F'
B U B' R' F' U' F' R' D2 B2 R' U2 R B2 L' D2 R2
L2 D2 B2 L2 U F2 U R2 F2 U F2 L' D2 L F2 R' B2 R
U B L F U2 F2 L F B2 L2 U2 B U2 F' L2 F L2 B
U2 R2 F2 R2 U2 F' U2 B' F2 R2 F R' B2 U2 B' R' F' U'
F' L F' U L' F2 L U R L' B2 U2 D2 R' U2 L B2 L' U2
L' U2 L2 F2 R D2 F2 L' U2 F2 U' L2 D' L2 U R2 F2
F2 R' U2 R F2 U2 R U2 R' B2 L2 F D' L D' L B2 R






Spoiler: LL OH




L2 D' B2 D2 R2 D' L2 U' F2 U L D R2 D' L'
D2 R2 B2 D L2 U L2 D2 R2 F2 D' F L2 F' L2 R' F R F2
R' F2 D2 L' D2 F2 R U2 F2 D' L2 B L' B' D F2 U'
F2 R2 B' D2 B2 D2 R2 F' U2 F R' F' R2 B2 U2 R' F'
F2 D F2 D B2 U B2 D2 L2 R' D' L2 D R
B2 D L2 U' L2 B2 D' R2 U R2 U' R' F2 L F L' F R
F2 D' L' B L' B' D F B2 R2 F' D2 B R2 B U2 L2 F'
U2 R2 D' R2 B2 U' R2 U L2 U' F2 R' B' L B' R' U2 L
R' F2 R F2 R' F2 U2 R U2 F2 R U L' U L B' R' B
L U2 B2 L B2 L' B2 R B2 R2 F2 U' F2 U F2 R
L2 R2 F' D2 F L2 B R2 F' U2 B L' B' U' L U F U2
U2 B D2 F L2 F' L2 F L2 D2 B2 R U F' U F2 R2 B F'






Spoiler: ZZLL 2H




F' U' F U F2 R2 F2 U2 F' U2 F' R2 F2
L U L' U B2 D2 R F2 R F2 R2 D2 B2 U2 L'
R2 U2 R2 F2 D U B2 R2 D' R2 U' F' D B2 D' F'
U2 L U2 L' R D2 R' U2 R D2 R' U F L U' L' U F'
R2 B2 R F2 R' B2 R F2 L' U2 R U R' U2 L U' R
U2 F' U2 F' R2 B' R2 F2 R2 B' L2 D' L2 B2 R2 U' F2
R2 U B2 D2 F2 D' L2 D' B2 U' B' D' F2 D B
L2 F2 L R2 B2 L' D2 L D2 R' B2 U R' U' L2 F2 L'
R2 F' L2 D2 F2 U2 F' L2 D2 F R2 D' B' U' B2 D' B
R2 D2 L2 D L2 D R2 U' F2 R D2 L' U2 L D2 R'
F2 R2 U2 R' F2 R2 U2 R D2 B2 L U B2 D2 U' F2 U' R2
F R2 D2 B' D2 L2 R2 U2 F' U2 F' R' F L2 F' R






Spoiler: ZZLL OH




F2 D R2 B2 U R2 U' F2 U L' U L' U R B2 R'
F2 U R2 U R2 U F2 D R2 U2 L' D' R' D L D' R'
R2 F2 R' B2 R F2 R' B2 R' U2
L2 U2 L2 U' L2 U' L2 U' B2 U2 B2 L' U B2 U B2 U' L U'
L2 B2 U2 L2 B F U2 R2 F L2 F U' F U B2 R2 B
D2 B2 D' R2 D' F2 U2 F2 U R2 U' F D B2 D' F'
B' R2 D2 F2 D2 B R2 F' R2 F R2 U' B U' B' F U'
D2 U2 L2 B L2 B' L2 F L2 F' D2 R B' L' B' L B' R'
R B2 R F2 R' B2 R F2 R' U2 R D R' U2 R D' R2
B L2 D F2 D' F D2 F D2 F2 L2 B R2 B R2 B
F R2 B U2 B' U2 F R2 F U' F2 D R2 D' F'
B' D' F2 D B D' F2 U' R2 U R2 U R2 U2 R2 D



Good luck!


----------



## MarcelP (Jan 6, 2013)

Roubnd *10*

F2L 2H : *18.37*
18.86 (25.54) 17.91 17.85 19.18 23.16 15.73 14.57 (12.71) 19.56 20.05 16.84

LL 2H: *10.02* Bleh...
8.79 12.48 8.81 9.84 7.64 12.09 (6.62) 8.68 (13.26) 9.75 11.26 10.87


----------



## khoavo12 (Jan 6, 2013)

Round 10

F2L 2H - Average: 11.29

10.29, 10.80, (8.39), 11.97, 10.83, 11.32, 13.97, 9.95, 10.24, 12.88, 10.65, (14.87)

LL2H Average: 5.29

6.32, 6.07, 5.32, 5.52, (4.42), (7.72), 4.49, 5.52, 4.44, 5.37, 5.10, 4.74


----------



## ljackstar (Jan 7, 2013)

*LL 2H: 17.00*
18.96+, 24.78, 16.87, 17.52, (9.63), 15.15, 11.76, 17.24, 18.51, 14.66, 14.53, (24.92)

*F2L 2H: 29.86*
(37.75), 27.43, 33.62, 26.68, 27.25, 26.77, 26.72, 37.44, 25.59, 30.10, (18.96), 36.99


----------



## Gordon (Jan 8, 2013)

*Round 10*

*F2L 2H: *
Avg of 12: *26.29*
(35.09), (21.23), 28.67, 28.22, 24.84, 33.41, 26.95, 23.60, 24.29, 24.14, 22.76, 26.06


*LL 2H:*
Avg of 12: *9.99* 
11.41, 10.55, 9.95, 10.13, (7.54), 11.52, 10.20, 8.78, (35.83), 8.49, 10.68, 8.22
lot's of OLLs I do not know yet and one completly messed up.


----------



## rubikmaster (Jan 9, 2013)

*Round 10*

*F2L 2H:*
Avg of 12: *16.60*
18.56, 17.83, 17.70, 17.22, (11.64), (19.53), 13.57, 15.42, 17.73, 19.14, 13.93, 14.89
Boy, I'm really out of shape. Those used be my 3x3 times, now they're F2l times. :S anyway, I'm getting back into cubing so I hope I see improvement soon.


*LL 2H:*
Avg of 12: *7.01*
7.78, 6.57, 7.07, 6.26, 5.89, 8.56, (5.15), (9.74), 7.02, 5.43, 7.76, 7.77


----------



## mDiPalma (Jan 10, 2013)

*F2B 2h: 14.10*
14.10, 11.06, 15.26, 12.64, 17.73, 16.97, 14.28, 12.14, 13.96, 15.86, 11.77, 14.04

*F2B 1h: 13.48*
12.24, 16.30, 15.65, 13.68, 12.00, 14.16, 14.85, 14.46, 13.56, 11.62, 12.54, 11.39

*F2L 2h: 13.94*
13.19, 14.84, 12.64, 17.09, 12.41, 14.36, 15.03, 15.30, 11.00, 9.65, 13.54, 17.58

*F2L 1h: 14.26*
12.52, 19.41, 10.59, 15.37, 14.81, 17.49, 11.00, 12.58, 13.46, 15.66, 16.39, 13.28

all calm-turning zzoh

btw, you really shouldn't call the LL scrambles with edges oriented "ZZLL." ZZLL is a subset of ZBLL. You should call it "LL(eo)" or something of that nature.


----------



## clockface256 (Jan 10, 2013)

mDiPalma said:


> btw, you really shouldn't call the LL scrambles with edges oriented "ZZLL." ZZLL is a subset of ZBLL. You should call it "LL(eo)" or something of that nature.



I agree, but only because petrus method also results in an edge oriented last layer, I know I'm not the best and haven't submitted anything because I want to learn all my olls first, and the first time I scrambled one of the lls I didn't realize I was supposed to do the zzll and I had to break the f2l to orient my edges never having learned eo. XD 

I'm just saying it could help noob petrus users who don't know what zzll means. Just a thought.


----------



## ThomasJE (Jan 11, 2013)

mDiPalma said:


> btw, you really shouldn't call the LL scrambles with edges oriented "ZZLL." ZZLL is a subset of ZBLL. You should call it "LL(eo)" or something of that nature.





clockface256 said:


> I agree, but only because petrus method also results in an edge oriented last layer, I know I'm not the best and haven't submitted anything because I want to learn all my olls first, and the first time I scrambled one of the lls I didn't realize I was supposed to do the zzll and I had to break the f2l to orient my edges never having learned eo. XD
> 
> I'm just saying it could help noob petrus users who don't know what zzll means. Just a thought.



I get your point. I called it ZZLL because a lot of ZZers wanted it; but it is used in other method. Would LLEO (Last Layer with Edges Oriented) be more fitting?


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jan 12, 2013)

Round 10
F2B 2H Average: 13.56
10.77, 10.66, 12.56, 12.93, 14.70, 13.80, 11.66, 14.79, 16.39, (17.78), (10.42), 17.37
Slight improvement.

L10P 2H Average: 10.51
10.46, (7.82), 9.54, 10.01, (14.16), 11.00, 10.49, 11.84, 9.64, 10.60, 13.37, 8.19
Barely any improvement.

F2L 2H Average: 11.58
11.64, 10.34, 12.10, 12.73, 11.53, 11.22, (13.49), (9.92), 11.46, 10.58, 10.93, 13.25

LL 2H Average: 5.02
5.39, 5.59, 4.42, (5.81), (3.61), 5.03, 5.42, 5.39, 4.34, 4.75, 4.70, 5.18

LL OH Average: 9.30
5.39, 9.29, 9.03, 9.68, 8.42, 8.48, 11.57, 9.21, 8.56, 7.78, 10.98, (18.07)
Urg... a couple of those were executed horribly.

ZZLL 2H Average: 4.30
4.69, 3.50, 2.89, 4.61, 4.08, 5.64, 3.81, 4.37, (7.97+), 4.65, 4.78, (1.91)

ZZLL OH Average: 9.79
7.92, (7.55), 10.70, 10.74, (13.15)
Having such horrible execution that I just decided to quit after 5.


----------



## ThomasJE (Jan 12, 2013)

sneaklyfox said:


> Round 10
> 
> ZZLL OH Average: DNF
> 7.92, (7.55), 10.70, 10.74, 13.15, DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, (DNF)
> Having such horrible execution that I just decided to quit.



You can turn the first 5 solves into an Ao5 for OH. That would give you a 9.79 average.


----------



## TheWitcher (Jan 12, 2013)

Round 10

F2L 2H Average: 11.82
11.48, (8.70), 13.28, 10.19, 10.55, 13.42, 11.19, 12.59, 9.74, 12.66, (14.19), 13.04

LL 2H Average: 6.34
6.99, 6.42, 6.87, 6.28, 6.48, (7.39), (4.80), 5.56, 5.73, 6.60, 6.29, 6.14


----------



## TP (Jan 12, 2013)

Round 10

F2L 2H Average: 28.84
27.37 29.12 31.26 25.80 26.54 (35.03) (25.01) 28.38 29.98 29.74 31.59 26.21


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jan 12, 2013)

ThomasJE said:


> You can turn the first 5 solves into an Ao5 for OH. That would give you a 9.79 average.



Oh, true. I forgot that.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jan 12, 2013)

*Round 10 Results*

ROUND 10 IS NOW CLOSED.

F2L 2H
1. khoavo12 11.29
2. sneaklyfox 11.58
3. TheWitcher 11.82
4. mDiPalma 13.94 (zzoh)
5. rubikmaster 16.60
6. MarcelP 18.37
7. Gordon 26.29
8. TP 28.84
9. ljackstar 29.86

F2L OH
1. mDiPalma 14.26 (zzoh)

LL 2H
1. sneaklyfox 5.02
2. khoavo12 5.29
3. TheWitcher 6.34
4. rubikmaster 7.01
5. Gordon 9.99
6. MarcelP 10.02
7. ljackstar 17.00

LL OH
1. sneaklyfox 9.30

F2B 2H
1. sneaklyfox 13.56
2. mDiPalma 14.10 (zzoh)

F2B OH
1. mDiPalma 13.48 (zzoh)

L10P 2H
1. sneaklyfox 10.51

ZZLL 2H
1. sneaklyfox 4.30

ZZLL OH
1. sneaklyfox 9.79

Congratulations, khoavo12, mDiPalma, and me!


----------



## ThomasJE (Jan 13, 2013)

*Round 11 Scrambles*

ROUND 11 IS NOW OPEN.
Here are the scrambles:



Spoiler: F2B 2H




R2 D2 B R2 B R2 D2 B2 U2 B2 U2 R U L2 B2 L' R' B U2 R U2
F2 U R' B' L F2 U2 R B' D' L2 F2 U D2 L2 D B2 D2 F2 B2
D L2 R2 D F2 D L2 U2 F2 L2 U2 B R F' U' F R' U' B F
B' R D2 L F' U D' F2 L F U2 B' D2 B2 D2 F R2 F' U2 B
R2 L' U' F D R' U' L B R L2 U L2 U' D' R2 D F2 D' L2 F2
R F' D2 L U D F' L2 U2 F D R2 U F2 R2 U L2 B2 U R2
U' B2 L2 U' R2 B2 D2 R2 D R2 B' D2 F' L R F' U B F' R
L2 D2 U2 F2 L2 B' U2 F2 U2 L2 D' F R B R' U' L2 D' F'
U' R F' U' D B R2 U L F D2 B2 U B2 R2 F2 U' L2 U' R2 D
L2 B2 D2 R F2 L' D2 B2 F2 L2 R U F2 R' D L2 U F U' R B
B2 R2 B2 D2 L2 D R2 F2 R2 D' U2 R F R2 B' L B D2 U F
B' U2 B' D2 F2 R2 D2 F L2 D2 B' R U' L' B R' D B2 L' F U'






Spoiler: F2B OH




F2 R2 B R2 B' R2 U2 F' U2 B D2 U' R2 D' L' B' D2 L' F D2 L
D2 F2 U2 L2 F' L2 B' L2 D2 U2 F2 U' L' F2 U' L2 F' L2 F U
D' L2 D2 F2 R2 B2 U' R2 F2 U B2 F' D F2 L' D2 U' R B2 L2 B
D2 B L2 F' D2 B F2 L2 F D2 F' D' B' D2 R' F2 L' B R2 F U'
L2 F2 L2 U' L2 B2 U' B2 U2 R2 U R' U R2 D2 U' F2 U B L' B2
U' F2 R2 F2 D' F2 D2 R2 F2 R2 B2 F' L U' L B2 L R B U R
L2 F2 U' B2 D R2 U2 L2 R2 F2 U' L' F' L R2 D' B L' B' U2 L'
U' L2 F2 R2 D B2 F2 U2 B2 D' F2 R' B2 U L B D' L U' R2
D' F2 U' F2 U L2 B2 U' B2 D B' F2 L' U F2 R2 B2 R' D U
B U B2 L' D R F U' R' D2 B D2 B L2 F D2 B2 D2 B2 R2
B2 D2 B L F D' B' U R' D' F2 D B2 D' R2 F2 D2 F2 U
F2 U2 R2 U' R2 D R2 U F2 U L2 R F R F2 R B2 F L2 R D2






Spoiler: F2L 2H




B2 L' F2 L D2 F2 U2 L F2 L D2 B F2 R U L' D L U2 R2 F'
R2 U2 L2 U B2 R2 U' R2 D B2 D' R D' B' F' U2 F2 L2 U R F
L2 B2 D R2 F2 R2 D U R2 B' L' U F' L2 D' F' U' L2 R'
D2 F2 D2 L2 U2 L2 F' L2 B U2 B' L' R2 U R' B2 F' R F2 L'
R2 U R L B2 U' L U' F' D2 L2 U2 D' F2 L2 U' F2 U B2 R2
L2 D' B2 D2 F2 U' L2 B2 R2 U2 F2 R D2 R2 F' L' F L2 R' U
D R2 U' L2 U' R2 U L2 D2 B2 F2 L' R' B L D2 U B R2 B L2
L2 D2 F' R2 F R2 F L2 B' D2 B L U F D U2 F U' F R
R2 B2 L2 F' R2 F D2 R2 F2 U2 L2 D B2 L D2 U L F' U L' F
D2 F D2 B' U2 B' L2 F' L2 R2 F D' B' L F U' B' L2 F D2 L
D2 R' L U2 B' U2 R' B' U R' B2 L2 F2 U F2 U' D' L2 D R2 B2
R2 U2 R D2 B2 R D2 L D2 B2 U2 F' R' D' L2 B' L' R' U L2 U2






Spoiler: F2L OH




L2 F U2 F2 D2 F2 R2 D2 F' U2 F D' R2 U2 B F L' F2 D R U2
B2 R F2 R B2 R' D2 R' F2 L2 B2 F U R' F U B L' U L'
U2 L2 B2 L2 B2 D L2 R2 U L2 U L U2 B' R F' U2 R' D2 F R2
D R2 U' L2 F2 D B2 F2 D' F2 R D' B2 U B' D' L' R' U' B
B2 R2 U2 F' U2 R2 F U2 B' D2 B L R F' R D' L2 D' L2 U'
F2 D U2 R2 U L2 F2 L2 R2 D L' B' U' B' F R2 D' U B2 D' R'
L' U2 R' D2 L U2 L' B2 D2 L D2 F R' B2 D' U L2 D' B2 F
D2 R U2 L2 R' F2 L2 F2 R' F2 D' F U L B' U R2 U' B2 R
U F2 R2 D2 U' R2 D F2 L2 B2 U B R U2 B R U B L D2 U'
F2 L' B' U' R2 B2 L' U' L2 F' L2 B2 U B2 D2 R2 L2 D' F2 D' B2
F R2 B' L2 B' L2 F' R2 F D2 F2 U R' F D L D' B' L
B2 R' F2 U2 L R U2 F2 R D2 U F' R F' L' B D' R D' R






Spoiler: L10P 2H




U' R2 L2 B R' B U2 L F2 R2 L B2 R D2 F2 U2 L
M2 F2 R2 U' F2 L2 B2 L2 D' B2 L2 U' L F2 R B R' F2 L B2
M' D2 R2 F2 D' B2 F2 R2 F2 U' R2 B' R' B L U2 F2 R' U2 L
U F' B2 L' D2 R F2 U R F B' R2 B' U2 D2 F' L2 F' L2 B'
M' U F' L2 B' D2 R' B L2 F' U R2 F2 U2 L2 D R2 L2 U' R2 U
M' L2 B2 U F2 D' F2 U' L2 F2 R2 F2 R B2 F D L' D' B2 F' R'
M' U2 B2 R' B2 L U2 R' F2 R' F2 R2 F L' U2 L' R B' L U'
M' R2 F L2 B D2 B' L2 F2 R2 B L2 U L U F' U2 B L2 B2 F2
U2 F R2 D2 B2 D2 R2 F' R2 B' L' D' L' D' R F' L2 R
M' B' U2 B U2 F2 U2 L2 F' R2 D' R B D2 B' L2 F2 R F
M F' L2 F R2 B' D2 B D2 B F' R' D2 R' U2 B' U2 L2
R' U2 R U2 R F2 L F2 D2 R F L D' R' B' D L2 F' R' U'






Spoiler: L10P OH




M' U2 F2 R2 U2 L2 D' R2 D' L2 U F2 R U2 B U' L U' L' B' R'
M U' B2 D F2 R2 D' U2 F2 L2 U L2 B L' B L F L' F' U2 L2
M' R' U2 L' F L2 F R' F L' U F2 R2 U' B2 U D2 L2 D' B2
M R2 F R2 F' R2 F D2 B' D2 F' R2 U B' U' L F L' B
M2 F R L' B' R' U2 L U2 F L2 U B2 L2 D F2 R2 L2 D' L2
F U R U' R2 F R' B2 L' D2 R2 L' F2 L2 F2 U2
R' U2 R' B2 L2 D' L' F L' B2 R U R
M' R2 D L2 B2 F2 D L2 R2 U2 R' U R B2 U F L' F
M R2 B2 L2 F L2 B' L2 F' D2 R2 F' R' F R' D' R2 F2 L2
M' R F R2 F' R' F2 R2 U2 F2 U' F2 U' L2 B2 D L2
M B2 D U R2 B2 L2 R2 U B2 R2 U' R' F D F' D' R F2 U
M' U2 F2 R F2 L' U2 R D2 R2 D2 L' D' B R' B' F2 L2 U2






Spoiler: LL 2H




B R2 F2 D2 L2 D2 F2 R2 B' U L' B2 U' B U B L
U F2 D' L2 D2 B2 D' F2 U' R2 U F D B2 D' F'
F L F2 L' F' U' F2 U L2 D2 R2 D' R2 D' L2 U'
B2 F2 D2 L D2 B2 L' D2 L' F2 R B' F2 D L' D L' F2 R'
R2 U2 B2 U2 B D2 F L2 B' L2 F D' B2 L' B L D' F2 R2
F U2 F' B' R B R' U2 B2 L B2 R' U2 R B2 L2 B2
U' B2 R2 D B2 D' R2 B2 U2 B2 U B' L F' U2 L F L2 B'
D2 L2 D2 R2 U L2 F2 D F2 L2 U F L2 F L2 R F' R B2
B' R2 F2 R2 U2 B L2 F' L2 U' F U' F2 U2 F
U2 L' B2 D2 R' D2 L B2 R' U2 F R F U' L' U L F2
U L2 U2 L2 U' L2 U' L2 U B' U' B U' B' R' U2 R B
U2 L2 F2 R2 F L2 B' L2 F' D2 F L' F' R2 F2 L' U'






Spoiler: LL OH




U R2 D' F2 R2 D' F2 L2 D2 B2 U' F L2 F L2 R F' R B2
R2 U2 R2 U' F2 R2 U' F2 U R2 U2 F R F' U2 F' R' F' R2
L2 B2 L2 B2 U' L2 U' L2 U L' F R' U2 F R F2 L'
L2 D F2 D' F2 U F2 U' F2 L2 U' R B2 L' B' L B' R'
U B' R' U' R B U F U2 F L2 B L2 B' L2 F2 L2
R B U B' U R F2 R' U2 R' U2 R2 F2 R2
U B2 D' R2 D R2 U' R2 U R2 B' L U L' U' B'
U2 L' U2 R' F2 L' D2 L2 D2 R F2 U F' L' U' F' L F2
U2 B2 R2 F R2 F2 L2 F' L2 F' U F' L' U' B' U' B' L
R2 U' R2 U B2 R2 U' B2 U R2 D L' B' L B2 D' R' B R'
U L2 B2 R B R F D2 F' D2 B D2 B' U2 R2 L2 D2
F2 L' F2 R U2 L' B2 L' B2 L2 B2 U B2 U' B' L' B' L2 R'






Spoiler: LLEO 2H




B U2 B2 R2 F D2 F D2 F2 D2 F2 D F2 D R2 B2 U' B'
D' L2 D F2 D' L2 D2 R2 D B2 D2 L D R2 D' L'
U2 F D2 U2 R2 B' R2 D2 U2 F' L2 D U' F' U F' D'
L2 R2 B D2 B' L2 F' R2 B U2 B' U F U' F'
U2 F R2 F' U2 F' U2 F R2 U F' U F
B2 L2 B2 U2 B' R2 F' D2 F2 D' F D F2 R2 B
R2 B2 R F2 R' B2 R F2 L' U2 R U R' U2 L U' R
D2 L2 F' L2 B D2 F' R2 F R2 U' F' U B' F U'
R' F2 U' F2 U F2 U2 B2 D2 L' F2 D2 B2 U2
L F2 L B2 L' F2 L B2 L B2 R2 D' R' D R' B2 L
F' L2 B L2 B' F U' B' U B
B2 D' L2 B2 D L2 F2 R2 U2 L2 U' B' R2 F U2 B' D2 F






Spoiler: LLEO OH




F' D' B D F' D' B R2 U' B2 U L2 B2 D B2 L2 F2 L2
F2 U' F2 D R2 B2 U B2 L' D' R' D L D' R'
R U R' U R U2 R B2 R F2 R' B2 R F2 R
U2 F2 L' R2 F2 L' B2 L2 R2 F' L B2 L' F
B' D2 R2 F R2 D2 F R2 B R2 F' U' F U' B F' U' B'
F2 L2 F2 R B2 R F2 L' D2 L F2 D L2 B2 R2 U F2
F U2 F2 L2 F L2 F U2 F' U B' U B
D2 B R2 B' D2 R2 D2 F D2 F' D2 L F' R2 F L'
L2 R2 U' L2 D2 F2 D L2 U2 B2 U L R F2 U2 L R'
F' L2 F2 U2 F' L2 F U2 F2 D2 B2 D B2 D L2 F2 U' F'
F2 D' F2 D L2 R2 B2 D' B2 L2 U L R' F2 L' R'
U F2 U R2 U' L2 U B2 L2 D B2 L R' U2 L' R'



As you can see, the ZZLL category has been re-named LLEO (standing for Last Layer with Edges Oriented).
Good luck!


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Jan 14, 2013)

Round 11

*F2L 2H*
8.29, 8.50, 9.75, 9.98, (7.44), 10.02, 9.84, 8.35, 8.40, (10.26), 10.07, 9.26 = *9.25*

*LL 2H*
3.66, 4.16, 4.52, 5.51, 3.15, 3.59, 5.06, 3.73, 3.70, 4.24, 5.06, 4.12 = *4.18*

Nice averages


----------



## khoavo12 (Jan 14, 2013)

Round 11

F2L 2H Average: 10.86

9.52, 11.18, 9.40, 11.15, 11.49, 11.46, 11.18, 11.42, (11.95), (8.99), 10.64, 11.19

LL2H Average: 5.39

6.43, 5.24, 4.46, 5.39, 5.74, (3.92), 6.26, 6.13, 4.54, 5.51, 4.18, (6.48)


----------



## TP (Jan 14, 2013)

*Round 11*
*F2L 2H*
Average: *26.21*
22.58 (41.08) 22.29 30.65 (17.66) 26.92 27.26 21.06 28.10 27.89 21.92 33.47

*LL 2H*
Average: *13.60*
14.72 12.03 10.53 14.35 (15.51) 15.04 15.22 15.07 (9.57) 10.63 14.73 13.69


----------



## mark49152 (Jan 14, 2013)

Hello, I'd like to join in - do I need to enrol, or just post my times?


----------



## ThomasJE (Jan 16, 2013)

mark49152 said:


> Hello, I'd like to join in - do I need to enrol, or just post my times?



Just post your times.


----------



## TheWitcher (Jan 17, 2013)

Round 11

F2L Average: 11.80
9.88, 11.72, 11.84, 12.14, 14.06, 13.60, 11.19, (9.43), 9.78, 11.45, (14.17), 12.34

LL Average: 6.07
(7.94), 5.11, 5.35, 5.50, 7.23, (4.74), 6.84, 5.59, 5.69, 6.28, 5.48, 7.64


----------



## MarcelP (Jan 17, 2013)

F2L 2H: *21.40* All Color neutral, and these times are not far off from previous entries. So I am happy.
21.39 25.13 17.69 23.45 22.92 21.91 25.48 (27.68) 18.46 20.15 17.40 (17.08)

LL 2H: *8.79* Wow... knowing 32 OLL's must have helped a bit 
(6.97) 8.42 7.44 8.93 9.88 9.09 9.68 9.74 7.79 7.65 9.24 (11.76)


----------



## ThomasJE (Jan 18, 2013)

About time I did a round...

F2L 2H (ZZ): 15.57
15.82 (12.15) 15.54 (20.83) 13.11 16.65 16.39 17.82 15.87 14.71 12.79 17.03
Ok...

F2L OH (ZZ): 29.44
31.30 34.66 30.84 (24.46) 26.61 26.37 35.75 25.49 26.13 25.36 31.92 (36.78)
Alright...

LLEO 2H: 6.44
6.32 5.06 4.77 (41.60) 7.29 7.19 5.76 6.83 8.23 7.21 (1.60) 5.72
Decent. 41 was a pop where I couldn't find the corner :fp

LLEO OH: 13.45
15.15 14.42 11.58 9.28 16.83 15.47 (18.38) 14.91 (9.24) 13.85 10.79 12.22
Decent.


----------



## mDiPalma (Jan 19, 2013)

zzoh

F2B 2h: 13.46
11.16, 15.34, 13.05, 13.25, 9.85, 12.77, 16.05, 14.68, 9.73, 13.31, 15.74, 15.44

F2B 1h: 13.56
11.38, 13.09, 16.69, 14.28, 13.47, 14.04, 14.43, 11.93, 15.36, 14.49, 13.13, 10.37

F2L 2h: 13.01 :tu
13.02, 12.37, 10.32, 11.44, 13.68, 12.39, 13.92, 10.48, 15.35, 15.64, 14.69, 12.73

F2L 1h: 14.00
11.57, 14.77, 14.71, 13.11, 13.36, 15.65, 12.69, 14.99, 14.40, 13.64, 12.72, 16.21

a couple of those were WV, but I forgot to label them as I was solving.

EDIT:


Spoiler



just noticed LLEO 2H scramble 11 is just leftsune lololol


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jan 19, 2013)

Round 11

F2L OH Average: 18.75
19.37, (20.35), 17.70, (17.21), 19.18
Too busy for a full Ao12.

LL OH Average: 9.56
10.61, (15.58), 10.73, 7.55, 8.56, 12.76, 7.92, (7.45), 9.86, 9.03, 8.06, 10.51
All this with a toddler crawling in and out of my arms constantly.

LLEO OH Average: 7.38
9.33, 9.25, 7.56, 6.40, 8.09, 9.94, (12.62), 6.26, 3.92, 8.97, (3.64), 4.11
Three of these were OLL skips.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jan 19, 2013)

*Round 11 Results*

ROUND 11 IS NOW CLOSED.

Round 11 Results

F2L 2H
1. god of rubic 2 9.25
2. khoavo12 10.86
3. TheWitcher 11.80
4. mDiPalma 13.01 (zzoh)
5. ThomasJE 15.57 (ZZ)
6. MarcelP 21.40
7. TP 26.21

F2L OH
1. mDiPalma 14.00 (zzoh)
2. sneaklyfox 18.75
3. ThomasJE 29.44 (ZZ)

LL 2H
1. god of rubic 2 4.18
2. khoavo12 5.39
3. TheWitcher 6.07
4. MarcelP 8.79
5. TP 13.60

LL OH
1. sneaklyfox 9.56

F2B 2H
1. mDiPalma 13.46 (zzoh)

F2B OH
1. mDiPalma 13.56 (zzoh)

LLEO 2H
1. ThomasJE 6.44

LLEO OH
1. sneaklyfox 7.38
2. ThomasJE 13.45

Congratulations god of rubic 2, mDiPalma, and ThomasJE!


----------



## ThomasJE (Jan 20, 2013)

*Round 12 Scrambles*

ROUND 12 IS NOW OPEN.
Here are the scrambles:



Spoiler: F2B 2H




B2 D F2 B2 R U' D2 L D' F2 R2 F2 L2 B' D2 F' D2 B' U2
B2 L' B2 R' U2 L' R2 B2 D2 U2 L2 U' B2 U2 B D R' D2 L D2
B R' L D' F R' B D' F' B D F2 D R2 F2 U2 L2 U' L2 F2 D2
U2 R2 D2 L' F2 L' B2 L U2 L D2 U B D' B' R' B2 R2 F' D' U
L2 U2 R2 D U L2 U B2 U' L2 F2 L F R B2 R2 B D' L R F2
D' U' F2 D' L2 D' R2 D2 L2 U' B2 L D R' U F L D F2 D' L2
D2 F2 L' D2 F2 L' R' B2 D2 R' B2 U R D' B D U' B' D2 U2 F
L2 F2 L2 F2 R2 D R2 D L2 B2 R2 B U' L' R' D2 B2 D' L' U' B
D F2 U2 B2 D' F2 U' R2 U2 L2 U' L B U L D' U2 R B2 F'
R F2 L2 B2 F2 D2 L' F2 R D2 R F' D F2 L D2 U R' F' D2
R2 F R2 B U2 L2 U2 R2 B L2 F' U' B D2 B' L' R' B' U' F' D'
D' F2 U' F2 D' L2 B2 F2 D2 L2 B2 R F' D L' F L2 R B' D2






Spoiler: F2B OH




B2 L2 U2 F2 L' F2 R2 D2 F2 R' D' R B' L R2 D R2 F' D F'
B L2 F' L2 F' D2 B D2 U2 F' U2 L' D2 R U R' F2 U F' D' B'
B L2 U2 L2 U2 B' U2 F2 L2 F L B' R' F2 R U' L' R D' B2
D' F2 R2 U' L2 D' F2 D' B2 F2 U' R' F L D2 B L' D' R
U R2 F2 R2 D' F2 U' B2 U2 B2 U' R B2 L2 D2 U2 B' D F' U
L B2 F2 R' B2 R2 F2 R' D2 U2 R' B' L U' L R2 D L' B D' L
D2 R2 U' B2 F2 D R2 B2 U R2 D2 L D R' D B L' B2 L D' F'
R2 D2 R' F2 R2 D2 F2 L' U2 L' B2 D' U' L D2 R2 B D' L2 U B
F' L2 R2 F' L2 R2 U2 B L2 D2 B L' D F' D' R' D2 L' D' U2
D L2 B R' F' U B R' L B D2 R B2 L' F2 D2 L' U2 F2 L2 F2
B' D2 L2 F2 D2 B' U2 L2 B R2 F2 D' L2 B' D2 L' U2 L2 R2 F' U'
D2 R2 U2 B U2 L2 R2 F' R2 U2 F' U L' D R2 U B U R2 B R






Spoiler: F2L 2H




U2 B' L2 R2 B2 L2 B' D2 B' U2 R' B2 F R B2 R D U' R2
L R B2 L D2 U2 F2 R' B2 L D2 B D2 B2 L F' L2 U B
B R' U2 D' R2 B2 R' U' B' U2 L U2 B2 R2 D2 R' F2 B2 R B2
U2 B2 U' L2 D' B2 L2 D' B2 R2 D' L' F L B' R' B2 R2 U' L' D'
U F2 U' B2 D L2 D' B2 F2 R2 F2 R' F D2 L' F D2 B' R B U'
R2 B U F L' D F2 U2 D2 L' U B2 U' L2 F2 D' F2 B2 L2 B2 D'
F L2 D2 L2 F D2 F U2 F2 R2 U2 L' U L F U2 B' L F2 U' B
L2 U R2 F2 D2 B2 R2 U B2 R2 U2 L' F' U B' L' F2 L2 F' R'
U F2 R2 B' L2 U F2 B' L' B2 L2 U D2 L2 B2 U' L2 F2 L2 B2
D' F' R' U R2 U2 L B U' B D2 F2 B2 U R2 B2 U' F2 U' D'
F R2 B2 U2 F R2 U2 B U2 L2 B2 D B2 L' U2 B2 F' R D U B
B2 R2 F' D2 B L2 F U2 B U2 L2 D' U L' D' R' U' F D F' R2






Spoiler: F2L OH




R2 F R2 L F L B' L F2 U' F2 L2 B2 U' F2 U' B2 R2 U
F' L2 R2 F2 L2 U2 F D2 R2 D2 F U' B L R' D B L2 D' F' U
U' L2 B2 U' R2 B2 F2 R2 F2 U2 F' D' B F' L2 D R' U2 L U
R2 F2 D2 B2 R2 B2 U B2 U B2 U B' D L2 D F2 L' D2 B2 R
L2 D2 L2 F' D2 B' D2 F R2 D2 B R' B D' R F' L F D' U' B
U' R2 D L2 U' L2 D L2 U L2 B2 F' L2 D' U' F L U2 F2 L
U2 B R2 B' D2 F' L2 F2 R2 D2 B' L D' L U2 L2 U R' B2 F' L2
F' B L2 U D F' D B' R' D2 B2 L2 U' B2 D' L2 U' F2 B2 U'
L B2 L' R2 F2 L' D2 U2 L2 R' F L2 R2 D' L F2 D' F' U' B' D'
D B2 L2 D2 U' L2 D' L2 B2 F2 U' R D2 L U B' L' B2 L B2 R'
R2 B2 D L2 U2 L2 U' R2 B2 R2 D F' R U L' U L2 B' R U' F'
R2 D2 L2 F2 D U F2 R2 U' L2 U2 F D R' F' R B2 F U2 F2 L'






Spoiler: L10P 2H




B2 L2 B2 U2 B U2 B R2 F2 D' L R2 B' U' B L U
F2 R2 U' F' L F2 L' F' U' F2 U L2 B2 D' R2 D R2 L2 U2
M' F B2 D' B' R' B D F' R2 D R2 L2 B2 D' R2 F2 U' R2 U
F R2 B' R2 F' U2 F' L2 F U2 F' U L U L' U' L' F
B2 L2 F R2 F L2 U2 F R2 F' U2 R' U B' R' U2 L2 F L2
U2 F' R2 F2 L2 D2 F D2 F' L2 F2 R B2 D' F D B2 R F
M L2 B2 D F2 D' B2 D F2 D' R2 D2 L' R2 F' L' F R' F' R U
M2 F D2 F' U2 F D2 F' L2 F' L2 U2 R U' B' R' U' L2 F L2
M R U2 R' D2 R' B2 U2 R' B2 D2 U2 F L' D2 R D2 F U F2
M L2 F2 U' B2 D B2 F2 L2 D' R2 U L D2 R F L' F R U'
M2 L2 F2 L2 U2 F' U2 F' L2 F L2 F L F' U' F' U F L' R B R'
M2 R2 U' F2 U2 L2 U' B2 U' F2 L2 U2 F L' F U' L2 D B' L B






Spoiler: L10P OH




M F2 U F2 U F2 U2 L2 F2 U2 L2 R2 B' L2 B2 D2 R F R2 B R'
M' B2 D' F2 D' F2 D2 L2 D' L2 U R' F' L U2 F' L' F2 R
M U2 B U2 L2 F' L2 B L2 F R2 F' D' F' D' L' F' L' R2 U
M' U' L U' R' F R L' U' B2 L2 F' L2 F U2 B' L2 B2 L2
M D2 U2 F R2 F L2 F' R2 F L2 F2 U' L R' B2 F L' R
M2 U F2 L' U' R B' R' U L' U' B2 U' R2 D L2 D F2 R2 F2 U'
M2 U2 F2 D R2 D' F2 R2 U' F2 U R' B L' B L2 R' U2 L'
M2 U B2 D2 F2 U L2 D B2 D L2 U B' R' F' D2 L2 F' L B' U2
M' B2 U2 F2 D' F2 U F2 D' L2 D2 U L' D2 L B2 F R' F R2 U
M U R2 L2 B' L B' R' U2 R' U2 R U2 R' U2 L2 F2 L'
M2 U2 B' F' U2 B L2 F' U2 F L' F' U2 L U2 L F2 U'
M2 U2 F2 L2 U R2 D' B2 U B2 U' B2 L R2 B' U' B U L U'






Spoiler: LL 2H




U2 B2 D2 R2 F' D2 L2 B2 F U2 F2 L' F' L' U B U' B' F2
B U2 B U2 F D2 B' R2 B2 F' D' R' D R' F2 D2 B F2
U2 F2 U R2 U' F2 U' R2 D' F2 D F R F' U2 R F R F'
U2 B2 L2 F2 L' F2 L' U2 R2 B2 R' B' R' U2 B2 U B U' B'
R F R2 F' R B2 U' F2 D' L2 D F2 U2 B2 U' R2
B' R2 F D2 B' D2 B' R2 B2 R2 B' D B2 D' R2 F' U2
L' B2 L' F2 L' R2 F2 L' B2 R' U B U' B' R'
U R2 U' F2 L2 U' L2 D L2 U B2 L' F' D' F D L' F2
R L' B' R' F' L2 F L' U D' R2 D' F2 U R2 D2 L2 B2 L2
U2 L2 R2 B2 L2 B L2 B L2 B R2 U' R B' U B2 U' B' R'
D' B2 F2 D' F2 U B2 R2 U R2 D' L R B R2 B L' R
R2 D R2 D2 L2 F2 D F2 U' R2 U' R D' L2 D R






Spoiler: LL OH




L2 D' F2 D R2 U' R2 U F2 L2 U2 F' U2 F U2 L F L' U2
B2 R2 B2 F2 U R2 D' L2 R2 F2 D B L B U' B' L' B' U'
R2 B2 L2 D L2 B2 D B2 D' B' L R2 U2 F L' R B' R'
U2 L' U2 L' F2 L U2 B2 R' D2 R2 B R' B L
U2 R B2 R2 U2 R B' R' U2 R2 B2 R'
U L2 U' F2 U2 F2 U L2 U' F2 U2 F' U' R U2 R' U F'
F' U2 F2 R2 F' R2 F' U2 F U2 R' U2 R U B U B'
D' F2 U R2 U F2 D2 B2 D' B2 U L' R' F' U2 F L R
U2 R2 B2 R U2 L U2 R' B2 F2 R2 F' U' F' U' B L' B'
R2 D2 B D2 B2 F' U2 B2 R2 D2 U2 L' D' B D' F2 R2 B F'
L U L' U R U2 R' U2 L U2 F2 L F2 L2 U2
R2 U' F2 U R2 U2 F2 U' F2 R2 U2 L F L' F2 R' F' R' U






Spoiler: LLEO 2H




B' R2 F R2 F D2 F L2 F' L2 B' D' B2 D' F2 U R2
B' U2 B2 U2 R2 B R2 B' R2 F R2 U' B' U B F'
L' U2 B2 R B2 L U2 R2 F2 U2 R U R2 F2 R2 U F2
B2 U2 F' U2 F R2 B' R2 U2 B2 U' B U' B'
U2 R2 B2 L2 B' D2 F D2 B' L2 U' F' U F' R2 F2
U2 R' B2 D2 L' D2 B2 R2 U2 R' U' B2 D' F2 D B2
R2 U R2 D B2 U2 B2 U B2 D' F D B2 D' F'
R B2 U2 R2 F2 D2 L D2 R' B2 R F' R' B R' B' R' F'
R' F2 L' F2 D2 U2 R' B2 R D2 U2 B L' F2 L B' R
F2 R' D2 R F2 U2 F2 R' D2 R' D B2 R2 F2 U L2
U2 R U2 R' U2 L' U2 F2 D' L D F2 U2 L
U' B L2 D F2 D' F L2 F2 L2 F D2 F D2 B' L2 F






Spoiler: LLEO OH




L2 D' R2 U R2 B2 D L2 B2 U2 L2 B' U' L2 U' L2 U B'
R2 B' D2 R2 F' R2 D2 F' D2 F R' B' L B' L' B' R'
B' R2 B' R2 F R2 F' R2 B' L2 D F2 D' L2 B'
F2 D' L2 U2 B2 D F2 D R2 F2 D' F D' B2 D F
R B2 U B2 U' R2 U2 R' D2 L' F2 L D2 R U2 R
R' D' L2 D R U2 F2 U F2 D2 B2 U' B2 D L2 D
B2 L2 F D2 F D2 F2 L2 B' U' F' U B' F U'
U B U B' U R2 F R2 F' U2 F' U2 F
D2 L' F2 L D2 B2 R' B2 L2 D2 F2 D' L' U2 L D' L2
U2 B U2 F D2 F' U2 F D2 F' U' F' U B' U' F
R2 D2 B F2 U2 F' L2 B L2 U2 F' D' B2 D' R2 U F'
D' B2 F2 D B2 R2 B2 U' L' R' U2 L' R'



Good luck!


----------



## MarcelP (Jan 20, 2013)

F2L 2H: *18.84* (color neutral) Wow, big improvement. But hey, I just finished an Ao100 CN 
16.10 19.48 16.75 21.53 18.20 20.59 (25.85) 20.57 16.89 18.25 (15.23) 20.00

LL 2H: *8.45* 
9.59 7.50 7.86 9.79 8.43 7.01 7.46 9.95 (12.07) 8.98 (6.03) 7.92


----------



## TP (Jan 20, 2013)

*Round 12*
*LL 2H*
Average: *14.59*
15.13 17.65 14.66 (17.86) (9.14) 11.32 11.91 15.14 17.59 17.63 10.75

Confused the T-perm with J-perm thrice, same algorithm but different starting point. Also to many lockups, gotta turn more precisely.

*F2L 2H*
Average: *24.86*
24.04 25.60 27.59 23.44 23.35 22.88 25.55 (29.62) 26.74 22.30 27.08 (20.91)

This went better, I think the improvement is mostly in the cross making.


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Jan 21, 2013)

Round 12

2H F2L
9.25, 7.94, (13.70), 8.57, 7.93, 7.90, 8.42, 9.53, 9.15, 9.19, (6.86), 13.42 = *9.13*

2HLL
3.59, 4.26, 4.62, (5.29), (3.24), 3.49, 4.19, 3.28, 4.26, 4.82, 3.29, 4.79 = *4.06*

Almost sub 9 and and almost sub 4


----------



## khoavo12 (Jan 21, 2013)

Round 12

F2L 2H - Average: 11.07

9.56, 12.30, 13.46, 8.48, 12.46, 11.64, 10.84, 9.71, 10.30, 11.94, (7.86), (13.69)

LL 2H - Average: 5.35

5.51, 4.84, (6.62), 5.78, 5.58, 4.39, 4.47, 5.54, 5.68, 5.78, (4.35), 5.93


----------



## TheWitcher (Jan 25, 2013)

Round 12

F2L Average: 12.02
11.98, 10.51, 11.35, 12.52, 11.87, 11.41, 13.01, (15.08), 12.69, 12.40, (10.20), 12.50

LL Average: 6.36
6.55, 5.78, 6.73, (7.86), 5.55, (4.30), 7.65, 7.19, 5.88, 5.72, 6.39, 6.14


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jan 26, 2013)

*Round 12 Results*

ROUND 12 IS NOW CLOSED.

Record low participation this week.

F2L 2H
1. god of rubic 2 9.13
2. khoavo12 11.07
3. TheWitcher 12.02
4. MarcelP 18.84
5. TP 24.86

LL 2H
1. god of rubic 2 4.06
2. khoavo12 5.35
3. TheWitcher 6.36
4. MarcelP 8.45
5. TP 14.59

Congratulations god of rubic 2!


----------



## ThomasJE (Jan 27, 2013)

*Round 13 Scrambles*

ROUND 13 IS NOW OPEN.
Here are the scrambles:



Spoiler: F2B 2H




F2 D R2 U L2 R2 D2 R2 F2 L2 U2 L' U2 F' D2 B' R U' B2 R U
L' D2 B2 U' F L2 D L' D F U2 B' L2 D2 F B2 U2 F' L2 U2
D L U' R' F2 D' R U2 D2 L B2 R2 F' D2 F' L2 B D2 R2 L2 F
F2 L2 B' U2 L2 R2 B F2 R2 B L' D B' R F' R' D' R B' D' U
B D2 F L' U2 R2 D L2 F' D' L2 U D B2 R2 B2 D' F2 L2 U
L B' R2 F' B' U' R2 B' L F L2 D2 R2 B' U2 B' R2 U2 R2 F
D2 B2 L2 U2 R' B2 F2 R' B2 F2 R F D2 L R' D' L U' L2 B'
D2 F2 D2 L F2 D2 R U2 L D2 R B' R' D' L' B' R D F' U2 F'
D F2 R2 D F2 D' L2 B2 U' B2 U' L' F' R B' F R' D2 R' D2 F
F' D2 F' D2 F2 L2 D2 B F2 R2 F' L U L D F' D' L2 U B2
U2 L R2 U2 B2 R' D2 R' U2 R' D2 U' R' D2 F R2 B D F' U' F'
F' U2 F' U2 F2 R2 U2 F L2 D2 B' L' R B D L2 D2 B' U F L






Spoiler: F2B OH




U F2 L2 D R2 B2 U R2 U R2 F2 L' D2 L' B L' D' R' U2 B2
U' B2 F2 D' U2 B2 D F2 L2 U2 L' U' R2 F D F R2 F2 D R'
D2 B2 L2 U' B2 D' R2 U2 B2 D' R' B2 D F D R' B U' R U'
R2 D2 R2 B' L2 F' R2 D2 R2 F2 U' B R F' R2 U2 F2 D' L2
L' D2 R' D F2 R2 D' B' L' F2 U2 R2 D2 F2 D F2 L2 U R2
D2 B' R2 D2 B2 F' U2 F' R2 F2 L2 D U' B R' B U2 B' R D' L'
R2 U2 R2 U B2 L2 U2 L2 D F2 R2 F R' B' U' B' L D2 B' U' L2
L2 R2 F2 U2 R2 U L2 D F2 D' U2 F L B' U B' U2 B F2 D' U2
L2 B' D2 L2 F' U2 R2 B2 L2 F' D2 R D U2 B' D2 F R B U
R' B U F B' L D' R2 B' R' U B2 L2 B2 U2 F2 D' F2
F R' F2 R' B2 U B2 U B' R U2 R B2 U2 B2 R U2 L2 U2 R'
L F2 U2 B2 D2 R U2 B2 R2 D2 R D' U2 L' B' D2 U B F D' R2






Spoiler: F2L 2H




U B' R U' B' D' B' R2 L2 B' L2 U2 F2 R2 F2 D2 R' B2 L' B2 R
L2 R2 U' R2 U2 L2 D F2 D R2 U2 L' B2 L2 F' D R B' L' D2 U
U L' D2 L2 B' R' U2 D L' B2 D L2 U2 B2 D L2 F2 L2 U F2
D' B2 D2 B2 D2 F2 R2 U L2 U' F2 R D2 B' U' F' L U B2 L' R2
U2 B2 D' L2 U' R2 D' R2 D2 B2 U2 F U' B F U2 L D L' R' D2
R2 U' L2 U B2 L2 D2 B2 L2 D R' F2 R' U B2 L' B F2 D R U2
R2 B2 D' F2 D B2 D L2 B2 F2 D B D' R' F' L U' B' F' U
D2 B2 U B2 R2 D2 F2 L2 U2 F2 U R U' F' D' R' U B2 D B D2
B R2 B2 D2 F U2 B' R2 D2 U2 R2 D F' L U2 B' U2 B R D' F'
D' R2 D F2 D2 F2 L2 U2 F2 U B2 L U2 F' D' L2 U B U B
U2 F2 D R2 F2 U2 R2 U R2 U2 R' B L' U' F L' F2 U' B
D B2 R2 B2 D B2 U F2 R2 U L' D2 F' D R' F2 U' L B L' U2






Spoiler: F2L OH




D2 F2 R B D' F' U F L' F R2 F2 B2 R2 F2 U' F2 D F2 U' R2
B2 R' F D F2 L D' B' R F2 R2 L B2 R2 D2 B2 D2 L2 D2
D2 U2 L2 B2 L U2 L B2 R2 B2 L2 B U F R2 D' R' D L R' U'
U2 R' U2 L' R2 D2 U2 B2 R F2 D2 F L' R B D F2 D U' L D2
D2 B U2 B R L' F D' F' U2 R' B2 R' D2 F2 L F2 L2 D2 R2
F D2 L2 F2 D2 U2 F' U2 F' D2 B D' B R2 F2 D B L U2 B U2
D2 F2 L2 D U R2 F2 D R2 B2 U R' B' U' F R D U2 B D L'
D' F2 U' R2 D U2 F2 R2 F2 L2 U2 R' U2 B D' F' U' F L R' D
F U2 D' L F' D F2 U' R2 B R F2 U2 D2 R2 L B2 R' B2 D2 R2
R2 F2 L' F2 L' U2 L B2 R' B2 R' F' R2 D' U B2 D B D' R D'
U' B' U2 R' F' L' F' U' D F' L2 U2 L2 F2 R2 U2 B U2 R2 U2
L B2 L' B' D R' U L' B L F2 R2 D' F2 U R2 D2 L2 F2 D' L2






Spoiler: L10P 2H




M U2 R2 D L2 F2 U L2 U' R2 U L2 F R2 F2 L' F' L' R' U2 R'
M2 B2 R' F2 D2 B2 L U2 B2 L2 R U2 F R B R2 F L R2 U'
B2 L2 U2 F2 U' F2 L2 U' F2 L2 U2 L' D2 L B2 F R' F R2 U'
M' F2 L F U F' U' L' U F2 U F2 U F2 U2 F2 U' F2 U
M2 L' B2 F2 L B2 R' D2 L' R2 B2 R B D2 B' L R2 U B2
M B2 D2 F' U2 F L2 R2 B' D2 U2 F2 L B R' U' R' U2 L U F
M' L2 B2 L2 R' F2 L F2 R' F2 R2 F R2 D R2 F2 L' U F
M2 U L2 D B2 D2 L2 F2 U R2 F2 U' R B L' U2 L B' R' F2 U'
M D F2 R2 F2 U B2 F2 U R2 F2 L2 R' F R F' L F L' U2
M F2 D' L2 D L2 U2 L2 F2 L' R' F' D2 F' L R
B' R2 U2 F2 R F B' R D L2 B2 D' B2 U' L2 B2 D2 L2 U'
R L' U2 B R L U' L2 U R2 U2 F2 R2 B2 D' R2 U2






Spoiler: L10P OH




M2 U2 L2 U' F2 R2 D L2 R2 U2 L2 F2 R' D' L2 D R U'
M U2 L2 F2 L B2 L' F2 R2 D2 R' D' L R' B L U' R' U R
R F R2 F' R U2 R2 U B2 R2 U' R2 B2 U R2
M' B2 F U2 F' R2 F R2 B2 U2 L2 U2 L' B R2 D F2 D R2 B' U'
M L2 D' L2 D R2 D L2 B2 L2 D' R F D F' D' R U' F2
M' L' F2 L2 U2 F2 D2 B2 R B2 D2 F2 U' B2 L' F2 L B2
M B2 U2 L2 D2 L' B2 L F2 D2 R2 D2 B' R' F2 L B D L2 D
M' B2 L' D2 F2 D2 B2 L F2 R2 F2 R F' R U' B2 U L' U' F2
M' U L2 F2 U' F2 D R2 D2 L2 B' D' R2 D2 R B U R'
M L2 B U2 F2 L2 B' D2 F D2 U2 F L' R' U' L F L2 R U' B'
M2 U' B2 U L2 D' R2 U F2 U' R2 U' R D' B' D B R' U L2
L2 R2 D2 R2 B2 L2 F' U2 F U2 F R' F' R U' L2 B2 L2 U






Spoiler: LL 2H




R2 F2 U2 R2 F2 R2 U2 F' R2 U' R2 U' R2 U R2 F'
R2 D2 F L2 B D2 F2 R2 U2 B2 L' U B U' B' L F
D2 L2 F' L2 B D2 B' D2 F D2 U R' U' F' U R
B2 L2 F2 D2 R2 D R2 F2 L2 B2 D B D' B' R2 U' R' B R'
B' D2 F2 D2 L2 U2 F U2 L2 R2 B' D' F D' L D2 B' R2 F
L2 F2 D' B2 D F2 D' B2 D L' U F' L F L' U' L'
U2 L' U2 F2 L' F2 L F2 R' D' L2 D F2 R
U F R' F R2 B' R' F2 U2 F U2 F' U2 F2 R2 B R2 F2
U2 F' L2 F' R2 F L2 F' R2 F' R2 D R D' R F2 U F
R' U2 R U2 L F2 L' F2 R U2 R2 U' L' U L R2 B' R' B
R' F2 R' D2 L2 D2 R' B2 L' B2 R2 D' L F2 R2 U' B2 R'
F' L F U2 R B2 R D R2 F2 R2 D' L2 B2 R2 U2 L2 U'






Spoiler: LL OH




D2 L2 F' L2 B D2 B' D2 F D2 F' U' F' L' U L F U
U2 F' L2 F2 U2 F' L' F U2 F2 L2 F U'
U2 R2 B2 D L2 U' L2 B2 D' R2 F R' U R2 U' R F'
U2 F R2 B2 L2 R2 B L2 B' L2 F2 R D' B2 D B' L2 R' F
R2 B2 R2 B U2 B R2 F R' U' L U' L' U2 R' F'
U2 B' R2 F' R2 D2 B' L2 F U2 F2 L' B2 D2 R2 F' U2 F2
L2 B2 U2 B' U2 B' L2 B2 U2 B2 L' B U' B2 U B2 L
B2 L2 D2 F2 R F2 L' U2 L F2 R2 D' R' F R F D' L2
R U2 R F2 L' B2 L F2 R' B2 R' U' L F U' F' L'
F' U2 F2 R2 F' R2 F' U2 B U2 F U F' U B' F U
B L2 B2 R2 D2 B' L2 D2 F' D2 F' D B D' B L R2 F L'
B L2 F2 D2 F D2 B' L2 F' D B' R2 B D' F2






Spoiler: LLEO 2H




L2 R2 U L2 U2 B2 U L2 D2 F2 U L R F2 D2 L R'
B U2 R2 B R2 B' R2 F R2 F2 L2 U' L2 U L2 F U'
R2 F' R2 B' D2 F' R2 F D2 R2 F2 D F D F2 R2 B
B' R2 F2 D2 F' D2 B R2 F D' B L2 B' D F2
R U2 R' F2 U2 R F2 R2 F2 R' F2 U' R2 U' F2 U R2
R' D' L2 D R U2 D2 L2 D' R2 U2 D' R2 U
F2 D' L2 U L2 F2 D R2 U' R2 U' R U2 R' U' R U' R'
U' L2 U F2 R2 B2 D' B2 R2 F2 U2 L' U' R' U L' U' R
R2 F2 U R2 U R2 U2 F2 R2 U R2 F L2 F' R2 F L2 F'
B2 R2 D2 F L2 F' L2 F L2 D2 B' L' B R' B R' B L
D R2 D L2 D2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U' R' D' L2 D R
U2 L U2 F2 D2 R2 D2 F2 L2 U2 B2 U' B2 U B2 L2 U' L'






Spoiler: LLEO OH




U2 F' D2 B2 L2 B' L2 F U2 F' D B2 D F U' L2
R2 B2 D2 L' D2 B2 R2 F2 R' F2 R B L F2 L' B' F2
R2 B2 D2 U2 R D2 R' D2 R' U2 B2 D R U R2 D' R'
F R2 F L2 F' R2 F L2 F' U2 F D F' U2 F D' F2
D2 R' F2 R' F2 R2 F2 R' B2 D2 B2 F' R F' D2 F R' F'
L' D2 R B2 R' D2 L U2 L U F2 U' F2 L'
R2 L' U R2 U' L B2 U R2 U R2 U' B2 R2 U' R2 U'
L' U B2 U' B2 U' L' B2 L2 U2 L2 D L2 D' L2 B2 U' L2
R' F2 L' D2 L F2 U2 R' B2 D' R U2 R' D R2
F' R2 B' R2 B U2 R2 D2 B D2 F D' L2 D R2 U' F2
R2 D' F2 D F2 U' F2 U F2 R2 U' R' U' R U' R' U2 R
U2 F2 L2 D2 B2 L2 F2 U2 R' B2 R' U' L U' L'



Good luck!


----------



## TP (Jan 27, 2013)

*Round 13
F2L 2H*
Average: *25.01*
22.26, (19.28), 21.34, 22.94, 25.10, 26.16, (31.41), 25.53, 27.78, 25.74, 30.34, 22.90

*LL 2H*
Average: *11.81*
10.87, 10.69, 12.55, 15.12, (17.10+), 13.27, 11.62, 8.70, 9.99, 13.73, (8.56), 11.54

I think I have better PLL recognition when white is up compared to having yellow up. Sounds strange since the colours are the same but I have a better feeling and get faster times.

However, a clear improvement now when I have gotten used to the new PLL algorithms. Only the G-perms left before I know one look PLL. Then it´s on to learn better fingertricks.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Feb 2, 2013)

*Round 13 Results*

ROUND 13 IS NOW CLOSED.

F2L 2H
1. TP 25.01

LL 2H
1. TP 11.81

Congratulations to our sole competitor, TP!


----------



## khoavo12 (Feb 3, 2013)

man I forgot last week


----------



## ThomasJE (Feb 3, 2013)

*Round 14 Scrambles*

ROUND 14 IS NOW OPEN.
Here are the scrambles:



Spoiler: F2B 2H




U2 L' U2 R B2 U2 B2 L' U2 L' U' F' D F R2 F L' R2 F2 R'
F L B' U' F2 R' B' U' B U D R2 B2 U' L2 B2 D' R2 L2 D
D B2 R2 L D L2 D R2 D2 R L2 B' R2 D2 B U2 F' L2 F' D2 F2
D B2 L2 D2 F2 U' F2 U' L2 B2 U' F' L' D' B' L' D U R B2 D'
F' L2 F R2 D2 B' U2 F' R2 F L2 U B2 U2 B R' U R2 F'
U F2 U' B2 R2 F2 R2 U' R2 U R2 F D2 B L' U2 R2 U F R2 D2
F D2 F' U2 R2 F2 L2 F L2 F' U R D B U2 F' R' D2 F L'
R2 B2 R2 B2 F U2 F D2 R2 B L D L2 D2 F U2 F L2 R'
R2 L2 D' B2 L2 F B' D' R L2 D L2 F2 U D F2 R2 D F2 D
F2 L2 U2 B2 L2 D2 R' U2 L' B2 L D R2 U2 L2 B' D F U2 F R
R2 B2 D' R2 F2 U' F2 U L2 F2 U R' F2 R U' R' B D' R' D2 R2
D2 R2 F2 L U2 L2 F2 L' D2 F2 R F R' B' U' L D' R2 B' L2 R2






Spoiler: F2B OH




F2 L2 D' B2 U L2 D2 R2 F2 R2 F2 R B' F' D' U F' R' D2 R2
B D2 F' L2 F L2 F' D2 U2 B L2 R U L' R U2 F2 U2 F U2 R'
U2 R' F2 D2 L2 R' D2 B2 L2 B2 R B L' R' B' R2 F2 L B D
D2 F2 U R2 F2 R2 D R2 F2 U' B2 R' D2 F L R2 U2 L F' U R'
F R2 D2 L2 R2 F2 L2 B U2 R2 B U' R F' R2 B' L B' D' R' F2
R U' D2 R F R' L' D2 B' D' L2 F2 L2 B2 U' R2 L2 B2 U' B2
R2 U L' D2 B' R L2 F2 L' U' B L2 B' D2 L2 B2 D2 F R2 B L2
F2 D' B R2 F' R F D' L' B R U2 B2 R L U2 L U2 D2 R' B2
R2 D' F2 U L2 R2 U' L2 D' L2 U L' F U B D2 L2 R D' R2 D'
D' L' F2 D2 F B2 R2 L B D2 R2 L2 U' R2 F2 U B2 D L2
U2 L F2 R' F2 R D2 R U2 L U2 B' U' F D B2 U2 L D' R' F2
U2 L2 D F R2 U' R' F' R' D2 B2 L2 F2 B2 U' D2 L2 B2 U' L2






Spoiler: F2L 2H




F2 R2 F D2 U2 L2 B' R2 F' U2 R F U L2 R' U R B R2 U2
D2 R2 U L2 U' L2 U2 R2 F2 U' B' D2 F L B' F2 D U B2 U F'
L2 D2 F' R2 F U2 B' F2 U2 L' D L2 B2 L' U F D' U2 L2 D2
L2 U' L2 F2 D B2 D' R2 D R2 U2 L' F2 D' F' D L2 B2 R' D2 U
F2 L2 F U2 B2 F' R2 B D2 U2 F U B D' L' D' B2 U2 R
B2 D2 U2 F D2 B' F2 L2 D2 F D' R U2 B R U' L F R2 F2
L D' F' U' D2 R' L2 F2 L U L2 U2 R2 L2 F' L2 U2 F B2 U2 F'
F2 D' B2 U' R2 B2 D U R2 F2 U F L D' L F U F R D F'
U L2 U' R2 D B2 U' R2 U2 L2 U' R B' L U' L2 F' U2 R' B' D2
F2 U2 R2 B2 L2 F' R2 B' R2 D2 F D' R' F L' F2 D' U' B' L' D'
U2 L D B U D F' B2 R U D2 R2 U2 B U2 L2 F' B L2 D2 L2
B2 D L2 B2 L2 B2 D F2 L2 F2 L D U R2 U2 B' L R2 F' U'






Spoiler: F2L OH




B2 U2 F' R2 B2 R2 U2 B R2 F2 L2 R' D2 F2 U' R D U L B' F'
L2 U F2 D' B2 D2 L2 F2 U' B2 U2 B' D' B' L U' B' D' R' B2 D2
R2 B2 L2 U' F2 L2 F2 U2 R2 D' L2 R' D F L2 U' B' U2 F' D U2
B2 F2 U2 B2 L' F2 R' D2 R2 B2 R' U' B2 D2 B L2 F' L' D B F'
B2 U2 L' F2 D2 L' D2 L R U2 B U F2 L' D2 B' F2 D2 L2 F2
R2 F' R2 F D' L U' L F2 B L2 F R2 F D2 B' D2 R2 D2
U' F2 U F2 R2 F2 U' F2 D' R2 F2 R' U F2 U' R F U B D2 F'
F2 L' U2 B2 R' U2 F2 R D2 F2 L' U' R' F' D' F' U2 B D'
D2 R U R2 L2 F' R' F2 L' F U2 R2 D2 R2 F R2 U2 F B' D2
D2 B2 R' F U F L B' D2 R B2 L2 U D2 F2 R2 L2 D' F2 L2 D'
U R2 U' L2 U' R2 U F2 D' L2 B2 F' L F2 L' B' L' R2 U L2 R2
U L2 F2 U R2 U' L2 U' R2 D' U2 B' D B' U' B' R' F2 L2 D U'






Spoiler: L10P 2H




M D' L2 D' L2 R2 U L2 U L2 R2 U' R' F R F' L F L' U'
M' R' F' L F' L' F2 R F2 U' R2 D R2 D' L2 D L2 F2 U'
M' U R2 B2 L2 D' R2 F2 R2 D L2 R2 F U F' U F U2 F'
L2 U2 F R2 B2 R2 B' R2 D2 F' L' B L' D' R2 B L2 B'
M' U2 F' U2 F U2 B L2 F' D2 L2 U' R' U L2 D2 F2 L2 B'
M' F' L2 B2 L2 U2 L2 B R2 B' L2 F2 R F2 R2 U' R' U' F U2
M2 B2 U' R2 B2 D' R2 D L2 D2 L2 B2 L F' D' F D2 R2 D' L'
M' F2 R B2 R' U2 L2 D2 F2 R' F2 R F R2 B2 D' L' U2 R2 D' L'
M' R' U2 L' B2 D2 R' D2 L' F2 L R' D' L2 U2 L' U2 R2 U
M' R2 B' U2 F' R F U2 B L2 U B2 U' B2 R2 U' L2
M F2 U F B' R' F2 R' U2 B2 D2 F U2 F D2 B' R2 F' U2
M' F' U2 R2 B' R2 B2 L2 U2 B R2 F' D L F2 D R2 U' B U2






Spoiler: L10P OH




L2 D' B2 L2 U R2 F2 R2 D R2 F' R' U2 F' L D B' F' L' F'
M B' R2 B' R2 F' U2 B2 L2 D2 R2 F R' D2 L U' B' U' B2 L F
M U2 R2 F2 L2 B' L2 B' R2 U2 F U2 L' U' B R' D2 L' R B L2
F2 U2 L2 R2 D' R2 U L2 U' F2 L2 F R B' U2 R B R2 F' U2
L B2 L' U2 R' F2 L F2 L D' L' D F' L U2 L2 R
M F2 U2 F2 L F2 L' F2 R U2 R2 F' R2 U' L' U' B U2 L R'
M L2 D F2 D' L2 B2 U' R2 U' B2 R' B2 L F R' U2 L' U' R2
M' U B2 U2 L2 F2 L2 U B2 U' B2 U B' L F2 U2 F U2 L' B' U'
M' R2 D' B2 D U2 B2 R2 U L2 R2 D' F' D2 U F2 R U L2 R B'
R2 F2 R2 U' R2 F2 R2 U' B' U' B R U B U' R'
B' L2 D2 B' L2 B' R2 F U2 F L F' R U' F U2 L' R B'
U2 L2 B' U2 B R2 B' F L' D2 B' R2 B U2 B F'






Spoiler: LL 2H




U F2 U2 F2 U F2 U F2 U2 F2 U' F L F2 L' F U F2
U B U2 R B2 R F2 L2 D2 F D2 F R2 B' L2 B2
D2 B' U2 B2 L2 D2 F D2 L2 B' D2 U' F2 D' L2 D F2
D2 L2 F' L2 B D2 F' R2 F R2 U' L F' U F L' U B'
U' F2 U2 F2 U F2 U F2 U' R U R' U R B U2 B' R'
U R B U2 B2 R B' R' B2 R2 F2 L' F2 R U2 F2 L2 F2
B2 D2 F L2 B' U2 B L2 D2 B' U2 R U R' U B2 R2 B
U2 B' L2 F' L2 F U2 F' L2 B F L' U' L' U' R B' R'
R2 D2 L' F2 R U2 R' F2 D2 R' B2 U B U' B' R' U2
U' L2 R2 D' R2 U' L2 F2 D' L2 D L R B' U2 B' L R'
B2 L2 U2 L2 B U2 B' L2 F U2 F' L' D2 R F2 R' D2 B'
F2 U R' D F D' F' R F2 L2 U L2 F2 U' F2






Spoiler: LL OH




B2 L2 F' L' F' R' D2 R D2 L' D2 L U2 F2 B2 D2
D2 U2 B2 L' B2 L B2 R' B2 R D2 U F' U' L' U F U'
U R2 D U2 L2 U2 B2 U B2 L2 U' B' D' U' R' B U B R'
U2 R U2 L' B2 L' B2 L R' U' R U' L R'
B' R' B U B' R B R2 F2 U' B2 L2 D' L2 B2 U F2 R2
B2 R2 B' L2 F2 D2 B R2 F D2 F' D B' D B' L2 F2
R U2 R2 D2 L' U2 R B2 L' B2 R' F' L' D2 R2 B' R' U'
L' D2 R2 D2 B2 L B2 U2 R' U2 B2 D' R D B R2 B R
L F2 D2 L B2 R D2 L2 F2 U2 R F R2 U R' U' F'
L' F2 D2 L' D2 L D2 R' D2 R F' U2 F' U' L' U' L
U R2 U' L2 U B2 U B2 U' L2 U2 F R2 F' U2 L' B' L R2
U2 B2 U B2 U' L2 R2 F2 D' F2 L2 R' B' U B2 U' B R'






Spoiler: LLEO 2H




L F2 R' F2 L2 B2 R' B2 R D U R' U' R D' L
R2 B2 D' F2 D B2 D' F2 D2 R' U2 R D' R' U2 R'
B' R2 B U2 B' D2 F' D2 B' L2 U L2 U' L2 B2 U' R2
U F2 D' R2 F2 D2 F2 R2 B2 U2 B' D F D' B' D F
F' L2 F2 R2 F D2 B' D2 F L2 F2 R' F' L F R' F' L'
L2 B L2 F2 D2 F D2 L2 F L2 B' D' U' B' U' B D
L2 D L2 D' B2 U' F2 U2 F D2 B' R2 B D2 F U2 B2
U2 L' B2 L' F2 L B2 L' F2 L' U' R' U L' U' R
F2 R2 F' R2 B D2 B' R2 F R2 F' U' B D2 B' U F'
B2 U B2 D' R2 F2 U' F2 D2 L' D' R' D L D' R'
R2 B' R2 B R2 F' U2 F U2 R2 U' F' U F
R U' L U2 R' U' L' U2 R' F2 L' F2 R U2 F2 L2 F2






Spoiler: LLEO OH




F' D' B2 D F U' L2 U F2 D2 B2 D' R2 D' F2 U'
U2 L2 U' B2 D B2 F2 L2 D' R2 U R F2 L' D2 L F2 R
L U2 L B2 R' F2 R' B2 L2 F2 R U R2 U' R2 U R
F U2 F2 L2 F L2 F U2 B' U2 F' U' F U' B F'
D2 L2 D' L2 D' R2 U' R2 U2 B2 F D B2 D' F'
R2 F2 L2 B D2 B2 L2 F' D2 R2 F U L2 U L2 U' F2 U'
R' D2 F2 L F2 D2 R U2 R U2 R' U' L U' L' R U' R'
U2 R2 F2 R F2 R U2 R' U2 R2 U' L' U L R'
D2 L2 F' L2 B D2 B' D2 F D2 F' U' F' U F
U F2 R2 D' B2 D' B2 D2 R2 F2 U' F' U L2 U L2 U' F
L2 R2 D F2 D2 R2 U B2 U2 R2 D' L R' D2 B2 L' R' U'
R2 F L2 B' D2 B L2 B' F' U' R2 U R2 B



Good luck!


----------



## MarcelP (Feb 3, 2013)

I totally forgot round 13..

Round *14*

F2L 2H: *18.76*
19.30 21.52 16.35 18.20 20.14 18.72 18.23 (14.35) 15.34 22.27 17.52 (25.36)

LL 2H: *9.53*
(6.16) 9.95 9.94 10.48 10.73 8.65 (13.04) 9.59 8.86 6.89 9.43 10.77


----------



## khoavo12 (Feb 4, 2013)

Round 14

F2L 2H - Average: 11.86

10.40, 12.79, 14.97, 11.20, (9.80), 10.15, (15.32), 11.75, 13.82, 10.10, 10.84, 12.54

LL 2H - Average: 5.27

4.39, 5.97, 4.49, 5.87, 4.79, 6.07, 4.44, 5.49, 4.64, (4.29), 6.57, (6.97)


----------



## TP (Feb 4, 2013)

*Round 14
F2L 2H*
Average: *21.96*
21.28, 20.38, 24.18, 25.34, 22.14, 23.20, 22.25, (18.86,) 21.30, (29.95,) 18.89, 20.69

*LL 2H*
Average: *11.83*
(14.59,) 12.28, (6.84,) 10.27, 10.32, 11.38, 9.34, 12.33, 13.02, 12.34, 13.49, 13.50

Best F2L substep so far, but still feel I can do much better since my crosses sucked today.

Gotta learn those G-Perms, a chance of 2/9 that one of them show up and I loose to much time when they do. I have pretty good recognition for the cases, just haven´t learned the algorithms.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Feb 9, 2013)

Round 14

F2L OH Average: 21.08
19.67, (15.53), 21.20, 23.94, (28.07)[dropped cube], 23.33, 17.73, 24.35, 24.49, 15.66, 19.73, 20.67
Could be because I haven't practiced OH in a long time or that I tried orange cross (I'm in the middle of CN training) or because someone was trying to talk to me the whole time and I'm feeling nauseous at the same time?

LL 2H Average: 4.81
4.32, 4.81, 4.04, 4.70, 5.69, 4.11, (8.07), 5.28, 5.10, 4.27, 5.73, (3.98)
8.07 was a horrible execution of N-perm.

LL OH Average: 8.56
(6.79), 6.81, 9.10, 7.09, (11.36), 9.18, 10.13, 10.41, 9.10, 7.31, 8.65, 7.79


----------



## sneaklyfox (Feb 9, 2013)

*Round 14 Results*

ROUND 14 IS NOW CLOSED.

F2L 2H
1. khoavo12 11.86
2. MarcelP 18.76
3. TP 21.96

F2L OH
1. sneaklyfox 21.08

LL 2H
1. sneaklyfox 4.81
2. khoavo12 5.27
3. MarcelP 9.53
4. TP 11.83

LL OH
1. sneaklyfox 8.56

Congratulations, khoavo12!


----------



## ThomasJE (Feb 9, 2013)

*Round 15 Scrambles*

ROUND 15 IS NOW OPEN.
Here are the scrambles:



Spoiler: F2B 2H




U2 L R D2 U2 L U2 L F2 L U2 F' D B2 R D' F R F' D
L B2 R' D2 R' D2 R U2 B2 U2 R D F' U B2 R D' F L' U' R2
F U2 R2 F R2 B R2 B2 R2 F2 D' R U2 L' U2 R' D U R' U
R2 F2 D B2 D2 B2 R2 D2 U' R2 U B L' U2 F2 U' B U L' B' U2
R B2 L R D2 L' U2 F2 R D2 R F' R U B F L D' L' F' L
B2 L' U L2 B U L' B L D' F B2 R2 B' R2 L2 D2 B2 R2 L2
L2 D B2 L2 B2 D' U' B2 U' R2 U B' D' R U L U2 L' F'
R2 U R2 U' F2 D R2 D' F2 R2 F' D2 L U2 L2 R' D R F' R
D2 F U2 R2 D F B R' D L U2 R U2 D2 R B2 D2 R F2 L'
U2 D R' L2 U F R' U' L F2 L2 U' B2 D L2 U2 R2 F2 R2 U
F2 U2 F2 D2 L' F2 L' B2 U2 L R' D' R D' U2 R F D2 L2 D2
F2 U F2 D' B2 U L2 B2 D' B2 U2 R D F' U L F' R D2 L' U'






Spoiler: F2B OH




F2 B' U F' U D R' U F D2 B2 L2 F' L2 U2 B2 U2 B
R' F2 D L' F U' L' F' B' R L2 U2 D2 F R2 B U2 D2 F' R2 U2
U2 R F2 D2 F2 U2 L2 D2 F2 R2 F2 D' L F2 R F L' F' D' F U2
B2 U2 F2 L2 B2 L2 D' F2 D B2 U2 B L' U R' D2 B2 R' D' B
U2 F2 R2 F L2 F' U2 B R2 U2 F' U R' F2 D2 F' L B L2 D'
L2 B2 U2 L2 D L2 D B2 L2 R2 D' L' F' U R2 F D2 L2 U2 F L
R2 B L2 B L2 U2 B2 F L2 U2 B L' R' F2 U L B' D2 F U'
U D' F' U L2 B2 D2 F L U2 R2 U2 B2 L2 F2 B U2 L2 U2 F'
B' R2 D2 R2 B D2 L2 B F L2 D2 L' B R' F' R2 D' F2 R' U F2
F2 D' F2 R2 U' R2 U' B2 L2 U' F2 L F' D2 R' F2 R2 B L2 U2
F2 R2 U2 R2 D' B2 L2 F2 U L2 U L U2 F' D2 B U B' D L2 B'
D2 R2 B' R2 L D R' U2 L' U2 F R2 U2 B2 D2 F L2 B D2 L2






Spoiler: F2L 2H




B2 L F2 U2 B2 R2 F2 R2 U2 R' F D R' U' F D' R D' R' B2
R2 F2 B' R U' F2 R' L' D' R2 D2 B L2 D2 F D2 F2 L2 D2 B
B' D F B' U2 B' L D2 B D R2 U2 B2 D' B2 U' L2 D' B2 R2
U2 B2 U2 R2 D2 B D2 U2 R2 U2 R2 D L R' U B2 L' R2 F' L'
L2 U F2 U' L2 F2 L2 U F2 U L B F' U' F' D' L' D R2 U' R2
U' L2 U' R2 U' L2 F2 L2 D2 R2 U' F D' L2 B' U2 L' D U R2 F2
B' U2 R2 F U2 F D2 L2 U2 B' L2 U L' B' U' B2 L R2 B F'
F2 U2 F' R2 U2 B D2 B2 F' D2 L B' L2 R' D' U2 L R2 D' R2
U2 F2 D2 L2 B2 L2 U2 R2 D B2 U L' B2 U L F' R2 D' B' L R2
B2 R2 B2 U2 F2 D' R2 B2 L2 U' R2 F' R2 D' R D B F' L F' D
L F2 R2 D2 F2 D2 B2 R D2 R2 B2 F' L2 F' D B' U' F' R2 B
L2 F2 D L2 U' L2 U F2 D2 L2 U' F D B' F R D' B' F2 R' B2






Spoiler: F2L OH




R2 B U2 B' D2 L2 D2 F D2 B2 F' R' F L2 F' U' L U F' D' L2
R' U2 L U2 F2 D2 F2 L' R' D2 F R U2 B' D2 U' R' D B' U
F2 U2 B2 R2 F' L2 D2 L2 F' U2 F U' L' B' L2 B' L D2 F' L' F2
R2 U R D2 F' U' B R' L2 F' B2 U2 D' L2 B2 L2 D' F2 D2 L2 B2
U2 R2 D2 L F2 D2 R F2 L F2 R' U F' R2 D' U2 B' L' F L D'
L2 R2 F R2 B' R2 F L2 B' L2 U B2 D' L R B L B2 R U2
D2 F' U2 F R2 F' R2 F' U2 F L2 R B U L D' U B2 U' L' B'
U2 F2 D F2 L2 U' B2 L2 U2 R2 F2 R' B2 F2 D2 B U L' D R' D'
R2 F2 U' L2 B2 F2 U' B2 D R2 B R' D2 F D' L F R B2 U
B2 D' U' F2 U' B2 L2 D' F2 L2 B' F U' B D2 R F2 L2 B2 F
B L2 R2 D2 R2 B' U2 B F2 D' B U2 R2 B' L R F D' R D'
L2 F' L2 R2 B' U2 R2 B' R2 U2 F2 R U2 F U B L' B2 R2 D' U'






Spoiler: L10P 2H




M2 U2 F' L2 R2 B' D2 B' L2 R2 U2 F2 U' L F' R' D L' F' R
M2 F2 L2 B D2 L2 U2 R2 B U2 B' L' U' R2 B L R2 U F' U'
M2 U2 R2 B2 U' R2 U L2 R2 F2 L2 U2 L U R' F' R U' L' U' B2
M' U2 L U2 R' U2 L F2 L2 F' U F R U L' B' L
F' L2 B' D2 R' F U2 B R2 B2 D' F2 B2 R2 F2 B2 D' F2 B2
M U F2 D B2 L2 D' L2 U' F2 R2 D' B' L2 F D2 L' F' L' B' U'
M' L2 R2 D2 L2 R2 F2 U L2 R2 D' B2 R' B' D' B D L2 R' U'
M' R B2 R' B2 L' F2 U2 R D2 B2 L B L' R D L' B2 L' B2 R2
F2 U R' D F D' F' R U2 D2 L2 U2 L2 B2 D' B2 U F2 D
M' U2 F2 R2 B2 L F2 R2 U2 R U2 L' U R2 U F R F U'
M' R2 B2 U B2 D' R2 D R2 U' R2 U' L' B L U B U' B' U2
M2 U2 L2 F2 L2 B' R2 B' L2 F D2 F L' F' D' F D L' R2 U






Spoiler: L10P OH




M' B' U R L' B' D' B2 R' F2 L2 U2 L' U2 L' F2 L B2
M2 F R2 D' R D R F L2 U2 F2 U L2 F2 R2 L2 D' R2 U2
M F2 R2 U2 F2 L F2 R2 D2 R' D2 R' F D' L B R D' L2 F
M2 L2 F2 R2 B' L2 F' U2 B' R2 F2 L2 D' R' D L2 U2 F2 R2 F'
M R2 B2 U L2 U' F2 L2 D' B2 L2 D' L' R2 F' R2 F R2 F' L'
M' L2 D' B' D R D' L B L U2 F2 R2 F2 L D2 R' F2 L'
M R' U2 R' B2 R U2 L' D2 R U2 R B L' B L2 R' U'
M' R2 F2 R2 U2 L2 R2 B' D2 B2 D2 L' F' D' R2 F2 L2 U L F
M' B2 R' F2 U2 L F2 L' F2 L F2 R' D' R' D' L' R' B2
M' F2 D' F2 D F2 U' F2 R2 U' R' B' R' U2 B' U2 B U
M' L2 F2 R2 D L2 B2 R2 U L' B L U2 B U2 B' U
M' U2 F' R2 D2 B' R2 U2 F L2 R2 D B D' B2 R' B' R'






Spoiler: LL 2H




B2 L2 D' R2 D' R2 D2 L2 U' B2 U B' R B2 R' B'
L U2 L B2 L' U2 F2 R D2 R' F' U' F' L' B' U B
B2 U' B' R B' R2 U R U2 F2 R F2 L F2 R2 D2 F2 L'
F2 R2 B2 D2 L' D2 L B2 R2 F2 U2 B L B' U2
L2 U' B2 D' F2 L2 B2 U' F2 R2 U L B' U' B U L
B' U2 B L2 F' L2 F U2 F U2 R U R' U' F' U'
B2 L' B2 R U2 L' F2 U2 R' U2 F2 U' B U B' U' L U2 R'
L2 B U2 F2 L2 F2 R2 B' R2 U2 L2 U' F' U F L' B' L
U' B2 L2 U' B2 U L2 B2 U' L2 U R B' D' B' D B2 R'
R2 U R2 D F2 D' L2 U L2 U' F2 L R' F' R2 F' L' R'
R B2 U2 L' B2 L B2 R' U2 L' R B' L2 U L' U B' R'
F U R B U' B2 R' U2 B2 L2 F R2 F D2 R2 F2 L2 F'






Spoiler: LL OH




R2 D L2 D F2 L2 D2 F2 L2 D' L2 F' R F' R2 B' R' B'
F2 U R2 D' L2 D' L2 D2 B2 D L2 B D' R' B U R'
U L2 U F2 U' B2 U F2 U' B2 L' U F U' F' L'
B2 D L2 D' L2 U L2 U' L2 B2 F R2 B' R' B R' F'
L' B2 L B2 L' B2 U2 L U2 L' R B' L' B L2 B2 R'
F2 R2 U' L2 D L2 F2 L2 B2 R2 D' L R F R2 F' L R' U'
B2 R' B2 R' U2 L R' U2 F2 R F' L F' L' R F' L'
U' L2 U' L2 U' F2 U2 L2 F2 L2 U2 R' F' R F2 L F L
U2 B2 R2 B' L2 B R2 B' L2 B' U' F R U R' U' F'
D' L2 D L2 U2 R2 D' B2 D B2 D2 L' B R' B L B U2 B' R'
U2 B L' B U2 F2 R' D2 L D2 L' F2 R U2 B2
R2 D B2 D' F2 D B2 D' F2 R2 U' R' F' U' F U R






Spoiler: LLEO 2H




B2 R2 B2 U2 R B2 R D2 L F2 L' D' B2 U B2 D' B2 R'
R U2 F2 R2 F2 R' F2 L D2 R' D2 F L B L B' L F
R2 D2 L2 B L2 D2 R2 U2 F2 L2 F' R' F L2 F' R
R2 U' F2 D F2 L2 U B2 L2 R2 U' L' R U2 L R'
U2 R' F2 R' F2 R F2 R U2 R' U F2 U F2 R
B U2 B2 L2 B2 R2 D2 L2 F L2 D2 R' B' L2 B R'
U2 F2 U' F2 R2 U R2 F2 U F2 R' D R' U' R D' R
U2 F R2 F' U2 F' U2 F R2 U F' U F U'
U' R2 U F2 L2 B2 D' B2 L2 F2 U2 R U' R U' R' U2 R
B2 U R2 F2 L2 D2 L2 F2 R2 U B' U' F' U B' U' F
R' D2 F2 L' F2 D2 R' F2 L' D2 L' D' L2 F2 U B2 U' R2
B2 U2 B2 R B2 R2 F2 D2 B2 D2 F2 U' R2 U B2 R2 U' R'






Spoiler: LLEO OH




B2 D' R2 U B2 D' F2 L2 D B2 U' F' D B D' F' D B
B U' L2 U L2 U B' U2 L2 D F2 L2 U F2 U' L2 F2 D'
U L U L' U R' U2 R B2 R B2 R2 U2 R
F2 L2 R2 D R2 D' L2 D F2 L2 U L R B2 L R'
B' U2 B U2 R2 B R2 F' U2 F' L2 D B2 L2 F2 U R2
R2 B U' B R2 B' U R2 B2 U2 L2 B R2 B' L2 F R2 F'
U2 B' U2 B U2 F U' B' U B F'
F' U' B' U' B U' F' D2 B' R2 B D2 F' U2 F L2 F2
U2 R F2 D2 B2 D2 F2 R2 B2 U' R2 U B2 R2 U' R'
L F2 L F2 R' F2 R F2 L B2 D' R2 D B2 L
F' U2 F2 U F2 U' F2 U2 L2 F L2 B' U2 R2 F' R2 B
B' U' B U F' U2 F R2 B' L2 F' D2 F R2 L2



Good luck!


----------



## MarcelP (Feb 9, 2013)

F2L 2H: *18.25* That went awesome..
5.62 (21.74) 15.28 19.70 21.71 (14.70) 19.19 18.38 18.14 17.28 18.69 18.50

LL 2H: *7.80* Wow.. that was pure magic. My first sub 8 LL
(6.03) 9.86 9.60 8.71 6.62 7.04 7.26 6.87 6.92 7.73 (10.94)


----------



## khoavo12 (Feb 9, 2013)

F2L 2H - Average: 11.23

10.67, 9.45, 9.80, 11.49, 12.14, 12.59, (9.32), 10.79, 10.50, (13.92), 13.08, 11.80

LL 2H - Average: 5.28

(3.60), 3.69, (6.59), 5.44, 4.34, 4.59, 5.44, 6.57, 5.67, 5.24, 6.07, 5.77


----------



## TP (Feb 12, 2013)

*Round 15
F2L 2H*
Average: *21.54*
22.43 24.31 24.98 21.50 24.35 21.15 (16.43) 19.36 19.61 (28.34) 19.80 17.86

*LL 2H*
Average: *10.39*
9.02, 8.92, 14.13, 9.11, 8.12, 9.66, 10.49, 10.12, (26.70,) 14.63, (7.53,) 9.72

Good last half of the F2L, soon I will do a sub 20s average.

Pretty nice LL as well, except for the failed G-perm and some lockups on the N-perm therafter. Nice to see so many sub 10s times, my PLL practise have yielded some progress.

Next week I hope to be sub 20 and sub 10.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Feb 17, 2013)

*Round 15 Results*

ROUND 15 IS NOW CLOSED.

F2L 2H
1. khoavo12 11.23
2. MarcelP 18.25
3. TP 21.54

LL 2H
1. khoavo12 5.28
2. MarcelP 7.80
3. TP 10.39

Congratulations to khoavo12!


----------



## ThomasJE (Feb 17, 2013)

*Round 16 Scrambles*

ROUND 16 IS NOW OPEN.
Here are the scrambles:



Spoiler: F2B 2H




R' B L' U2 B' R2 U L2 U F' D2 F R2 F2 R2 B2 U2 D2 B' D2
R' F2 D2 R' B2 R D2 L2 F2 L2 B2 U' R' D2 F2 D2 U B F' D B
D' L2 F2 B' U2 R2 U R L2 D2 R' F2 L' B2 U2 F2 U2 L
L2 B2 F2 D' B2 F2 L2 F2 U B2 D' B L' U2 F' D R' U F2 D' F'
B2 F2 L' B2 L' D2 R2 U2 L F2 R' D' L2 B D F' L2 R2 U' L2 R
F2 D2 U' B2 U2 F2 R2 D' F2 D' F2 R D' F' D' L U' B2 F' U2 L'
B2 D2 U2 L' U2 F2 R' D2 L2 F2 U2 F U' B F' R' D L' R D'
R2 D2 F D2 B2 R2 D2 F2 L2 F' R2 D' F' L U' F' R U2 B L F
R2 D' B2 R2 D R2 D2 F2 L2 D B2 L B R D2 B' D L2 D R' U
B2 L' F2 R' D2 F2 R D2 R' B2 L2 B' D L2 B' R' F' L D2 B' F
D2 L2 D2 B' F2 D2 U2 L2 B2 U2 R2 D' B' D' F' D L R2 B' R U2
F L' D F' U' F2 B' L' F2 U B2 L F2 U2 R B2 D2 L' F2 L' B2






Spoiler: F2B OH




F2 L2 B2 U F2 U' B2 F2 R2 D' F2 R B2 D' B' L' B F' R' D
R2 B2 R2 D' B2 D R2 U2 L2 D R2 F' U2 B2 L' F U F D2 F2 U2
R2 U2 L2 D B2 L2 D' R2 U B2 D2 B R2 U' B2 D' B' R U L U2
B' D2 L2 B2 F D2 U2 F' R2 F D2 L' B' L' R' U' B' U R' U
D2 B2 R D2 B2 D2 L R' F2 R' D2 F' L B U' F2 R' B2 F' D U'
U2 D R2 D2 B D F L' D' R' B2 D2 R2 B2 D B2 D' F2 L2 U' F2
B2 R2 D' B2 D2 B2 L2 D B2 R2 D' R F L B' U' R' B D F2 D2
R2 L F B2 U' D B2 R B U2 R2 F2 B2 R2 B2 U B2 D F2
D2 R2 D L2 D B2 D2 B' L D' B' U B2 F' D' L2 B'
L2 F2 L2 U2 F' D2 R2 B' L2 B' F2 L R' F L' D' U F' U2 L B'
U2 B2 L2 B' L2 F' U2 B2 F U2 F2 L' R D' F D R B2 R2 F2 U'
F2 U F2 D B2 F2 L2 B2 F2 D U2 F D B2 U' F2 L F2 R' F' U2






Spoiler: F2L 2H




U2 L2 B' U2 B' L2 B R2 D2 B' R2 U L U' B2 D' U2 L2 F R F'
U2 R B2 U' L2 B2 U' F' R' D2 R2 D R2 B2 D' R2 L2 D F2 B2
B R2 B' F' D2 F U2 B' D2 U R' F D2 B2 U L B R' D' B2
F B' U B D' B2 L' U B2 U B2 U' B2 U2 R2 D R2 B2
D2 F2 U2 L' D2 B2 R2 D2 F2 L' D' F D2 R' B2 F D' F' U L2
B2 D' R2 B2 F2 R2 U B2 U2 R2 D R' B2 D F' R B R' D' F2 U
U' R2 F2 R2 D L2 U2 L2 U2 F2 D R' U' B D2 L D L B2 R' D'
L2 D2 F' L2 D2 L2 B' F R2 B' D2 R D B' L' D2 F' L2 F2 R' U
U R' F' B' R' L2 F D2 R U2 R2 L2 D' F2 D' F2 D2 R2 F2 U
R' U F' U2 L U' L2 B2 U R2 U2 R2 D2 F' U2 D2 L2 F' B' R2
U2 R' U B2 L F2 R U' B D2 F2 U R2 U F2 B2 R2 F2 B2 D
L2 U2 L2 F U2 F' R2 B' R2 F2 R B2 U L2 D' L B' F D' R






Spoiler: F2L OH




F2 D R2 B2 R2 D2 L2 D B2 R2 U2 B' F' D L U2 L B' L2 B U'
D2 U2 R B2 D2 L' R' D2 R' B2 F' D2 U2 R2 F' D' R2 B' D2 R'
L B2 U' B' R' L' F' L U F' U B2 L2 B2 D2 L2 U R2 D F2 R2
U2 B2 R2 U2 L' U2 L' D2 B2 L' B2 F U R B D U R D2 U
D2 B2 F2 R2 B2 D2 F2 R2 U L2 D2 B' L2 R D' B' R' U L2 U2 B2
B2 U' F2 L2 D R2 B2 R2 F2 U B2 F D B' F R2 U' B2 L R
R2 F2 L2 R2 F2 D2 F R2 B' L2 B' L' F2 L2 D U' B L' D2 U2
D2 B2 L2 U2 B' L2 F2 U2 R2 U2 B' R' D' F' R2 D U L' B2 D R
B' D L' B2 R F U' L2 F U L2 U L2 F2 L2 U2 D R2 D2 L2
D L2 U R' L' U L B' D F R2 D L2 B2 U' L2 U' L2 D2 R2 D2
U2 F R2 B2 R2 B' R2 D2 F L2 F2 D' L F2 L2 F R D2 R F L
B2 L D2 U2 B2 F2 R2 F2 R' U2 R' B U' B2 F2 U2 F' L F' R' F






Spoiler: L10P 2H




M' R2 F2 L' B2 D2 R' U2 R D2 F2 R' B F2 L F' D R D F'
M L2 B2 L2 U R2 U F2 R2 D R2 D' R U L U F L' U R B2
L2 R2 U F2 D' L2 D L2 U' L2 U2 R' F2 R' B2 R F2 R'
M' F R2 F R2 B' R2 F' D2 F2 U2 L2 D R' D U' B U' B F'
M U2 F2 R2 U' L2 B2 D L2 U' R2 F R2 U' B U B' R2 F'
M2 U2 R2 F2 D L2 U' R2 B2 L2 B D' B' L2 D' R' F L2 R
U F R' F' R' U2 F R F' L2 B' L2 U2 R2 F2 U2 F U2
M2 U2 L2 B2 U2 L2 F' U2 R2 B' L2 F2 L' D' L R2 B2 U2 B'
U R' L F' B2 R' L B2 U R2 U' B2 L2 U' F2 U R2 D2
U2 F L F L D' L' D' L2 U2 R F2 L B2 R' U2 L' D2 F2
M2 D F2 R' B' R B' U B2 U2 D2 L2 U2 B' D2 L2 F U2 F
M2 U' F2 U R2 F2 D F2 L2 U L2 U2 L' U R' U2 B L U' R'






Spoiler: L10P OH




M' B2 U' B' U L U L B R2 D2 B' D2 B' R2 F' L2 B2 U2
M B2 U B2 U2 L2 D' R2 D' F2 L2 U2 L R F' U2 F2 L' R
M' F2 U' L2 D R2 D B2 L2 U2 R2 U R U L' B L U' R'
M2 F' D2 R2 U2 F L2 B2 F' D2 B U2 L B' L B D' B D' B R2
M2 U2 F2 L2 R2 B L2 F2 U2 F' U2 L' B' L2 F' R2 F' L' U'
M2 U' B2 F2 R2 D B2 D' L2 B2 D F2 L' D2 L' F2 R' B' R' B
M U F2 U' F2 U' L2 R2 B2 D B2 D2 B' L' D2 R2 F' L' F U2 F'
M D2 L2 D2 F D2 B2 R2 U2 L2 R2 F U' B2 D L' U' L' D' B'
M' U2 L2 F2 R2 F2 D' L2 B2 U R2 U' R' B' R2 B L' B' L R
D2 U2 R2 F R2 B' D2 B D2 F' D2 U' F' L' U L F U'
R2 B2 R2 F' U2 B2 R2 D2 B R2 B L F U' R U' L2 R' F
R2 D' B2 D' R2 F2 L2 U' R2 D' R2 F L' B2 L B2 L' B2 F






Spoiler: LL 2H




U' R2 U R2 U B2 R2 B2 L2 F2 L' R' F' R2 F' L' R'
U R2 B2 D L2 D' B2 F2 U R2 U' R' U B U' B' R F2 R2
L2 R2 B D2 B' L2 F' R2 U2 B' F2 R B R2 F' R F' U
R' U' F' U F R U2 B2 U B2 D' B2 D L2 U' L2 B2
U2 L2 R2 B2 L2 B L2 B L2 B R' B L' B' L R' U'
B2 U' B2 L2 U2 L2 U' B2 U2 R B' D' B D R' B2
L F2 U2 R' F2 D2 L' U2 R B2 L2 B' D L' D L' F2 R'
U R2 U R2 U F2 R2 U F2 U' R2 F' R F' U2 R F R F'
R2 U R2 D' F2 D R2 D B2 L2 U B D' U' R' U B U R'
D' L2 D B2 D R2 D' B2 U' F2 U2 L R F U2 F' L' R'
R2 B' R2 B R2 F' U2 F U2 R2 U' R B U B' R'
F2 D2 F2 L2 U' F2 R2 B2 D2 R2 D' R' F D F' D' R F2 U2






Spoiler: LL OH




B2 D2 L2 F' L2 D2 B R2 B R2 U' F' L' U L F U'
U' B2 D F2 R2 B2 U F2 L2 U2 R' U2 R U2 F R F'
B2 R2 F2 L2 F2 R2 U R2 D R2 U' L' B L2 B' R' F' L' R
R2 B R' U' B' R' U F' R2 F' D2 F2 B' D2 R2 B U2
U2 L2 F2 R B2 R' F2 R B2 L R' U' B' U B L
B2 L2 B2 R' F2 R' F2 R U2 R B2 F' L' B2 F U' R' U R
U2 B2 F2 R' D2 R F2 L' F' L B' L B' F
U' B2 U2 L2 D L2 D' L2 B2 L2 U2 B' U L U' L' B' L2
R U2 R' U2 R' U' F U R2 U' R' F'
D2 F2 L F2 D2 B2 R2 B2 L' B' R' B2 L B'
U2 F2 U2 F2 R2 U F2 U F2 U F R F' U2 R F R F'
U' R2 F2 L2 F2 R2 D L2 B2 R2 U L' B2 L F2 R' U2 R'






Spoiler: LLEO 2H




L2 F2 L2 B L2 B' L2 U2 F' L2 F' U' F2 U' F2 U L2
U2 L' B2 R2 D2 L B2 U2 R U2 B2 D F2 D R2 B2 U L2
U2 L U2 L2 U2 F2 L' R' D2 F2 R2 U' B2 U' B2 R'
R2 U2 F2 L2 D' B2 D' L2 D' B2 D2 B' D F D' B' D F
U2 R' F2 R U2 R' D2 L' D2 R2 D' L U2 L' D R' F2
L B2 F2 L' U2 R D2 F2 L D2 L D' B2 D L2 U' F2
B' R2 F R2 U2 F U2 F' U2 B' R2 D' F2 R2 B2 U' L2
U2 R B2 R B2 R' B2 R' U2 R U' B2 U' B2 R' U'
U' L2 D' L2 B2 U' B2 D L2 F2 U L' R U2 L' R'
R' B2 R B2 R B2 L2 D2 R' F2 R D' U' F2 L2 D'
F' R2 U' F U F2 U2 F' U2 F' U2 F2 U2 R2 F U2
R' D L' U L U' D L' D2 L' U2 B2 D2 B2 U2 R L F2






Spoiler: LLEO OH




F2 R D2 L2 U2 B2 L B2 U2 L D2 B' R F2 R' B U2 R'
R2 U F2 U' F2 R2 D' F2 D2 B2 D' F' D B2 D' F'
U2 B2 F2 L2 B2 L' B2 L' B2 L' F2 U L U' L'
B2 R2 F D2 R2 B R2 F D2 F2 R2 U' B2 U' B2 U B
B2 R2 B' L2 B R2 B' L2 B' U'
B R2 F2 D2 F L2 F' D2 B D B' D' F2 R2 B'
F2 L2 U2 F U2 L2 F2 L2 B L2 B' R' F' L2 F L2 R
F2 R2 D' L2 D R2 D' L2 D2 F' U F D' F' U' F'
F2 L2 B2 D B2 L2 F2 U R' U' R2 U R2 U' R'
U2 L' B2 R2 D2 R' D2 L B2 D2 B2 D' R2 U R2 B2 D' R'
U2 B U2 F' L2 B' U2 B U2 L2 F U' F' U B' F U'
B' D2 F R2 F' D2 B U2 B U L2 U' L2 B' U'



Good luck!


----------



## kunparekh18 (Feb 17, 2013)

Spoiler: F2L 2H



17.42, 29.76, 32.04, 29.33, 24.42, 29.19, 30.08, 21.25, 30.70, 23.62, 24.12, 17.73

number of times: 12/12
best time: 17.42
worst time: 32.04

current avg5: 23.00 (σ = 1.53)
best avg5: 23.00 (σ = 1.53)

current avg12: 26.02 (σ = 4.43)
best avg12: 26.02 (σ = 4.43)

session avg: 26.02 (σ = 4.43)
session mean: 25.80





Spoiler: LL 2H



9.58, 12.81, 11.81, 12.79, 8.61, 12.60, 12.86, 14.01, 9.76, 9.67, 11.33, 9.39

number of times: 12/12
best time: 8.61
worst time: 14.01

current avg5: 10.25 (σ = 0.93)
best avg5: 10.25 (σ = 0.93)

current avg12: 11.26 (σ = 1.51)
best avg12: 11.26 (σ = 1.51)

session avg: 11.26 (σ = 1.51)
session mean: 11.27





Spoiler: LLEO 2H



10.11, 7.29, 11.04, 4.98, 10.91, 9.35, 8.22, 3.65, 5.84, 10.92, 9.37, 6.25

number of times: 12/12
best time: 3.65
worst time: 11.04

current avg5: 7.15 (σ = 1.93)
best avg5: 7.15 (σ = 1.93)

current avg12: 8.32 (σ = 2.15)
best avg12: 8.32 (σ = 2.15)

session avg: 8.32 (σ = 2.15)
session mean: 8.16


----------



## MarcelP (Feb 17, 2013)

Round *16*

F2l 2H : *17.64* Wow.. sub 18..
(23.80) 17.55 16.65 14.71 20.94 20.94 14.28 (14.22) 19.96 16.64 19.26 15.44

LL 2H: 12: *7.81* Very nice.. OLL training is paying off.
5.99 (9.92) 9.19 8.30 6.98 8.16 6.45 8.41 9.57 (5.87) 8.66 6.37


----------



## Username (Feb 17, 2013)

F2l 2H: 14.65



Spoiler



1. 14.91 
2. 19.87 
3. 14.71 
4. 12.41 
5. 14.76 
6. 10.82 
7. 17.92 
8. 15.14 
9. 12.44 
10. 16.52 
11. 12.79 
12. 14.92



LL 2H: 7.18



Spoiler



5.65, 7.89, 7.50, 6.98, 7.07, 7.58, 7.94, 5.62, 5.85, 8.22, 7.09, 9.34




LLEO 2H: 5.36



Spoiler



5.89, 5.32, 5.25, 4.43, 6.44, 6.01, 5.38, 3.02, 2.57, 6.29, 7.86, 5.53


----------



## sneaklyfox (Feb 17, 2013)

Round 16

F2L 2H Average: 11.15
11.25, 11.47, (9.82), 10.38, 10.83, (12.55), 10.14, 12.15, 10.48, 12.02, 11.35, 11.40
Pretty nice.

F2L OH Average: 19.30
22.06, 17.47, (16.83), 18.37, (23.15)

LL 2H Average: 4.72
5.12, 5.61, 3.93, 4.70, 5.41, 4.23, (6.58), 5.27, 3.95, 5.15, 3.80, (3.64)
Grrr... 6.58 was my least favourite PLL of all, Nb perm...

LL OH Average: 8.61
7.33, 10.37, 9.87, 10.84, 5.60, 8.33, 6.86, 7.84, (4.81), (13.83), 11.31, 7.71

LLEO 2H Average: 4.81
4.99, 3.85, 4.27, 3.69, 5.41, 4.66, 4.40, (2.19), 4.94, 5.62, 4.26, (5.87)

LLEO OH Average: 7.24
6.79, 6.89, (1.40), 8.32, 7.88, 5.70, 6.53, 8.77, 5.94, (9.31), 6.29, 9.48


----------



## already1329 (Feb 19, 2013)

*Round 16*

*F2B 2H*
Average of 12: *8.01*
6.78, 7.80, 9.81, 6.94, 7.96, 8.03, 9.75, 7.16, (11.77), 7.53, 8.33, (5.68)

*L10P 2H*
Average of 12: *5.76*
5.66, 5.96, (4.55), 6.22, 4.77, 7.81, 5.09, 5.34, 5.41, 5.61, (7.96), 5.71


----------



## khoavo12 (Feb 19, 2013)

Round 16

F2L 2H - Average: 10.28

9.95, 11.24, 9.00, (12.84), 9.15, 10.90, 10.45, 10.89, 10.30, (9.00), 11.14, 9.80

LL 2H - Average: 5.47

4.79, (4.54), 4.59, 6.87, 4.94, 6.92, 5.14, 4.99, (6.97), 5.39, 5.62, 5.44


----------



## sneaklyfox (Feb 23, 2013)

*Round 16 Resullts*

ROUND 16 IS NOW CLOSED.

F2L 2H
1. khoavo12 10.28
2. sneaklyfox 11.15
3.Username 14.65
4. MarcelP 17.64
5. kunparekh18 26.02

F2L OH
1. sneaklyfox 19.30

LL 2H
1. sneaklyfox 4.72
2. khoavo12 5.47
3. Username 7.18
4. MarcelP 7.81
5. kunparekh18 11.26

LL OH
1. sneaklyfox 8.61

F2B 2H
1. already1329 8.01

L10P 2H
1. already1329 5.76

LLEO 2H
1. sneaklyfox 4.81
2. Username 5.36
3. kunparekh18 8.32

LLEO OH
1. sneaklyfox 7.24

Congratulations to khoavo12 and already1329!


----------



## immortalchaos29 (Feb 28, 2013)

Scrambles? I was looking forward to joining this week.


----------



## MarcelP (Mar 1, 2013)

Round *17* Scrambles 

*LL 2H*


Spoiler



1. D U2 F2 R2 U R2 D' F2 L' B L2 B' L'
2. L2 U' B2 R2 U' B2 U2 L2 U B2 U2 B D' F2 D B U'
3. R2 D L2 F2 U L2 U' F2 R2 U' L2 F' L2 F U2 R B R F2 R2
4. R2 D B2 U' B2 R2 D' F2 U F2 U2 F' L F L' U2 L' U2 L
5. F2 R2 U' L2 D R2 B2 L2 F2 L2 D' R L F R2 F' R' L U2
6. B2 D' B2 D B2 U' B2 L2 U' L2 B' U2 B U2 R B R'
7. D' B2 U2 R2 U' B2 U' B2 U F2 U' F' D' L' F' D R' D B2 R'
8. L2 D2 R2 D2 L2 U R2 U R2 U' R' B L U L' U B' U2 R'
9. U R2 L2 D R2 D' B2 D B2 L2 U2 R' U F2 U2 F U' F U' R
10. U' L2 B2 L2 U' L2 B2 D F2 D' F' R L2 U2 B R' L F' L'
11. R2 F2 U2 R2 U F2 R2 U R2 F2 U F R2 F R2 L F' L' F2
12. L2 U B2 U' B2 U' L2 B2 U2 B2 U R' D2 F' L F' L' F2 D2 R



*LL OH*


Spoiler



1. F2 R2 D B2 D' L2 D B2 U' L2 U R' B' L B' R2 L F2 R
2. F2 D' L2 D F2 D' B2 L2 D' F2 L2 B R' B D U2 B2 R U R
3. D R2 D' F2 U F2 R2 U R2 U' R' U2 R' U' R U' R'
4. F2 D2 B2 D F2 D' B2 D F2 D F2 L' U2 B L' B' L U2 L
5. U R2 U2 B2 U R2 U2 B2 U' R2 U' L D2 R' F' R D2 L' B2
6. D' R2 F2 L2 D' L2 B2 D B2 U' L2 F' R F2 R' F R2 B2
7. B2 U L2 U' B2 U2 L2 U L2 B2 U2 F' L' F L2 B L B U'
8. R2 B2 U B2 R2 U2 B2 U' L2 F2 D F D2 F R L2 B' R' B2 U'
9. F2 R2 D' B2 D R2 U' B2 U F2 U' B' L2 F' L F L B' L2
10. F2 L2 B2 U' L2 D L2 U B2 D2 L2 F' R' U R U' R F'
11. F2 L2 D R2 D' L2 D R2 D' L2 F L2 F2 R' F' R L U2 L'
12. D' B2 R2 F2 U' L2 U' B2 U' B2 U2 B' R' B2 R B' U' F2 R2



*F2L 2H*


Spoiler



1. D B2 D2 F2 D' R2 L2 D B2 U' L2 B' U R2 U' B2 D R D' R2 D2
2. R2 D2 R2 B2 U' B2 D' B2 U' F2 L2 B' L F2 D' B D2 L D' B2 R
3. D' L2 U' F2 U' R2 U' B2 D B2 U2 R' L2 U' L B D' B R L2 B U2
4. U' B2 U B2 F2 L2 U' L2 D B2 D' F' L D B L2 D' R B D2 R2
5. R2 D' L2 D' R2 U B2 R2 D F2 U B D2 F D' F D2 R' B2 L F D
6. U B2 R2 U B2 L2 U' B2 U B2 D L' F D U' B R' B2 R' L F' D'
7. R2 B2 U' F2 R2 L2 D' L2 B2 L2 D2 R' B' D F2 L U' R2 F2 L D' U'
8. U' R2 D L2 F2 L2 F2 U2 R2 F2 U' L D B' D R L2 F2 L' U' F
9. D2 R2 U R2 U' B2 F2 U2 L2 B2 U' R U B R B2 D R D B2 L' U'
10. R2 B2 U' L2 F2 L2 D B2 U B2 R L2 U B F' D' R U2 R2 L'
11. B2 D2 R2 B2 L2 D F2 D R2 D R U B' L' D2 F' L' B F' U L'
12. U2 B2 D F2 U' R2 B2 D2 R2 B2 U R' U L2 B' F' R2 U F' L D' U



*F2L OH*


Spoiler



1. B2 D2 L2 D R2 U R2 B2 R2 D R2 B R2 F U B L2 D2 L B L
2. R2 F2 D F2 R2 U2 B2 D F2 D' F2 R B2 U B' U' L' B2 L2 B' F U'
3. L2 U L2 B2 U R2 D' B2 D' L2 D2 R' F' U2 L F R' U' B U B
4. F2 U' L2 D2 F2 U' F2 U' F2 U L2 F' B2 U' L' B F U2 B2 L2 D U'
5. D' F2 L2 D B2 U R2 L2 B2 U R' B' R B2 R' L2 B R2 L' B' U'
6. U B2 U L2 U R2 B2 L2 U2 L2 U2 B F' U' R D' U R2 B' R F2 R2
7. L2 F2 R2 D' R2 U2 L2 F2 R2 U B2 L B' R F R' F L' B D2 U
8. R2 B2 R2 D U2 R2 F2 U2 F2 U' R2 B' D2 R D' F L' D U B2 L' U
9. U F2 U F2 L2 B2 L2 D' B2 U' F' U2 B' D R D2 B2 D' R' U2
10. U' B2 R2 B2 R2 D2 R2 U' B2 D' F2 R F D' U R' U F' L U' B U'
11. B2 L2 F2 L2 F2 U' B2 D' U2 F2 D' R D B L D F D B2 R'
12. R2 B2 L2 B2 U2 L2 D' L2 D R2 L2 F D2 R' B' D2 F2 R' B L' D' U'



Feel free to add your own scrambles for the events that you like to do


----------



## MarcelP (Mar 1, 2013)

Round *17 *

*LL 2H*: 7.70 Yeah, again sub 8 
5.78 7.73 9.41 7.69 6.66 8.12 6.38 7.01 (10.20) 9.78 (5.60) 8.45

*F2L 2H*: 18.17 Nice.. all color neutral
(19.92) 17.11 17.88 19.00 18.84 18.29 18.61 17.16 18.79 19.24 16.74 (12.93)


----------



## sneaklyfox (Mar 1, 2013)

immortalchaos29 said:


> Scrambles? I was looking forward to joining this week.



I'm in charge of posting results. ThomasJE does the scrambles. I have no clue where he went this week. Maybe he forgot.

Thanks for CFOP scrambles, Marcel.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Mar 1, 2013)

Round 17

LL 2H Average: 4.86
(3.54), 5.04, 5.05, 4.38, 4.83, 4.88, 4.85, (6.22), 4.42, 4.21, 5.82, 5.09
Ewww...

LL OH Average: 9.52
10.57, 7.44, (6.97), 9.89, 9.99, 11.06, 11.10, 8.97, (11.86), 9.04, 9.24, 7.87
Ewww again...


----------



## MarcelP (Mar 1, 2013)

sneaklyfox said:


> Round 17
> 
> LL 2H Average: 4.86
> (3.54), 5.04, 5.05, 4.38, 4.83, 4.88, 4.85, (6.22), 4.42, 4.21, 5.82, 5.09
> ...



LOL.. I can only dream of such times...


----------



## immortalchaos29 (Mar 1, 2013)

sneaklyfox said:


> I'm in charge of posting results. ThomasJE does the scrambles. I have no clue where he went this week. Maybe he forgot.
> 
> Thanks for CFOP scrambles, Marcel.



I know. That wasn't directed at you. Thanks, Marcel.

*F2L 2H: 12.73*

13.10, (8.98), 17.81, 10.17, (18.91), 11.53, 10.76, 12.98, 13.60, 11.84, 13.30, 12.21

A lot of pauses in those 12-13 second solves still...

*LL 2H: 4.69*

(3.10), 4.81, 5.53, 4.07, 3.96, 5.39, 5.05, 5.40, 4.18, 4.97, (6.22), 3.53

4 total F-perms!

*F2L OH: 33.95*

(27.91), 33.55, 38.95, 29.92, 32.15, 30.91, 33.94, 33.92, 35.22, 29.15, (51.69), 41.77

My OH times are wildy disproportionate to my 2H. lol.


----------



## khoavo12 (Mar 2, 2013)

LL 2H - Average: 5.66

4.22, (4.02), 5.72, 6.99, 5.29, (7.41), 5.37, 4.64, 6.33, 6.06, 6.23, 5.76

F2L 2H - Average: 11.66

11.22, 11.60, 10.88, 10.73, 10.95, 13.42, 12.72, 12.77, 11.33, (13.49), 10.99, (10.72)


----------



## sneaklyfox (Mar 3, 2013)

*Round 17 Results*

ROUND 17 IS NOW CLOSED.

F2L 2H
1. khoavo12 11.66
2. immortalchaos29 12.73
3. MarcelP 18.17

F2L OH
1. immortalchaos29 33.95

LL 2H
1. immortalchaos 4.69
2. sneaklyfox 4.86
3. khoavo12 5.66
4. MarcelP 7.70

LL OH
1. sneaklyfox 9.52

Congratulations, khoavo12 and immortalchaos29!


----------



## ThomasJE (Mar 3, 2013)

Apologies for not posting scrambles this week. I literally had no time to do them; mainly because of school and controlled assessments to prepare for. But things will be back to normal this week. Round 18 scrambles will be up soon.


----------



## ThomasJE (Mar 3, 2013)

*Round 18 Scrambles*

ROUND 18 IS NOW OPEN.
Here are the scrambles:



Spoiler: F2B 2H




B2 U2 B2 R2 D L2 R2 U' F2 L2 B2 F' R' F2 D2 U F D B2 R' D2
R2 D2 F D2 F' U2 B2 L2 D2 U2 F' U F' D2 L F2 L F2 U B U
L U' R' U2 R U2 R2 F U2 D L2 B2 U2 L2 D' R2 B2 D2 B2
U' B2 D F2 U' R2 F2 D' B2 L2 U F' L D2 F U' B' L F D' L2
L' F B2 D2 F L D F R U F2 R2 F2 U2 B2 U L2 U R2
B2 D R' F D' R B R' L' B R2 F D2 B' R2 L2 B U2 B2 U2
F' B2 U D' F' B D' B' R' L2 F2 D' F2 U' F2 D' F2 U2 R2 B2
U2 L' F2 D2 B2 D2 L2 R' U2 L2 D R' U' R' F L' D' B
F2 U' R2 U' F2 L2 D B2 U2 B2 L' B2 U' R2 U' F2 L' F' R U
D2 U2 B2 R2 F' U2 R2 B' R2 B' L2 D L D U' B' U2 F' D B' D
R' B2 U2 L U2 B2 D2 B2 R B2 R' B R2 U2 F L' B2 F' D' L
L U2 R U2 R2 B2 F2 D2 L' F2 L F' D U B' L' R U2 R F R'






Spoiler: F2B OH




B U B R' F2 L U2 F L B' U2 F2 R2 F L2 F R2 U2 F L2
R2 D L2 B2 R2 F2 D L2 D L2 F D' L B U L' U2 B2 L B2 U2
U2 B' D2 F L2 U2 L2 R2 U2 B U2 R D2 F2 R F D L2 U F' R'
F2 U' F D2 B2 U F' R F' U' F2 L2 F2 U R2 D2 R2 B2 D' R2
D2 F2 U2 F' D2 U2 B' L2 U2 F L2 D' L' U R' D B2 L2 R2 D' F'
F L2 D F2 R' U2 B2 L U2 L2 D2 F2 L2 F2 R2 F L2 U2
L2 U2 L B2 L' D2 U2 B2 L D2 L D' F L R F' R D B2
D B U' B' L' B2 U2 D2 F' L' U R2 U F2 U2 R2 D' F2 D F2 R2
F' U2 B U2 B L2 F' R2 F D2 U2 L R B F2 U' B2 L F D2
U R2 D' U2 F2 R2 U L2 B2 L2 F U' L2 B L2 R D2 F U L U2
F2 L2 D' F2 D' B2 F2 U2 F2 L2 B2 R D' B R U' R F' L2 D2 R'
U F2 D R2 D2 L2 U2 F2 L2 B2 D L D F2 L F D' R2 F' D






Spoiler: F2L 2H




D2 L2 U' L2 U2 B2 D R2 F2 U' F2 R' F L D' B2 U2 B' F2 R'
L2 U2 F U2 B U2 R2 B D2 R2 F' D' L F' D' L U2 L2 R' U'
L D' R F U' L2 B' L U' F' R2 U2 D2 B' U2 B U2 B2 U2 B2
L2 D2 F2 D2 U2 L' D2 R D2 U2 B U L' D' F R B2 L2 F'
U2 F2 L U2 L' R' B2 L' F2 U2 F' R2 D2 R' D' R' U B R
R' F' D' L2 D' F2 R' U' B L U2 F2 L' F2 R' D2 B2 U2 R2 B2
U' L2 D2 R2 D2 R2 B2 D U2 L2 B L' F' D B R D2 F2 U' F2
D' L2 U2 L2 U' F2 D' F2 U F2 L B' L2 B U2 F R D' L2 B2
D' R2 D2 R2 U' F2 U2 L2 D' U' L' D B' U' F R2 D2 R' B L F'
B2 D2 R B2 R' B2 U2 L' R2 F2 L U' L2 U F' L D2 B' U2 R2
L' F' U F2 R2 B' L' B' U R2 F R2 F U2 L2 F2 R2 B' R2 L2
R F U' B2 L D' R' D' F' L B2 L F2 L D2 B2 L D2 R2 B2






Spoiler: F2L OH




L2 B2 R2 B2 U2 B F' U2 F' U' F L2 F' R B' L' U F' D
D F2 R2 U' F2 D' L2 U2 R2 F2 U' B F L B L U' L R2 D R2
U2 L2 R' F2 R U2 L' D2 R' F2 D2 F D' R U' F' U2 L2 B F
B' R B D' B' L' F L' B R' U' L2 U2 F2 B2 U' B2 D2 R2 D' R2
L' D2 R U2 B2 L B2 R2 D2 L U2 B' R' D U2 F D' R B' U'
R2 F2 L2 B' U2 F' L2 F' R2 F D2 R' F2 U2 B' R' U R2 D' R2 F'
F' D' B' L2 U' R' L' U R F' B2 D' R2 D' R2 L2 F2 U' R2 U2 L2
L F2 R2 U2 B2 R' F2 R' B2 D2 F' D F L U2 R U B2 R'
B2 D L2 U F2 L2 D F2 R2 D' F2 R' U2 L2 F L' B' L2 U B2 U'
F2 U2 B U2 B R2 U2 R2 F2 R2 B L' F D2 L2 R' B L U' R' D2
R' D' L' B R L2 U L' U' L' U2 F2 B2 R' D2 L F2 L U2 L2
U R2 D L2 D2 B2 L2 U2 R2 D2 R' D R B D L2 B' F' R U2






Spoiler: L10P 2H




M2 L2 B2 D' L2 F2 D2 L2 R2 U' R2 U' R' B' R2 B L2 R U' F2
M' U2 L F R U2 R2 F R' B2 D2 L D2 R2 L U2 L F2 L
M2 B2 D2 L2 U2 L' F2 U2 L' D2 B2 R U L B' D R D' B F' L'
M2 U B U2 R' U R U B' L2 U2 L2 B2 L2 B2 U R2 F2 D' R2
M2 L' U' R B R' U L' B2 D R2 D' L2 U' R2 F2 R2 F2 U2
M' R2 F2 L' B2 L F2 R' U2 R' U2 F U F' U' R' F' R U
M' U F U' F' U' R L' B D2 L D2 R' B2 U2 R2 D2 R2 U2 L'
M2 R2 F2 L2 D' R2 U' L2 U R2 D2 B2 R' U2 R B2 F L' F R2
M R2 L' D B D' B' L' B2 D' R2 L2 U F2 R2 L2 D2 R2 L2
M' L' B' U' B' R' U' L F U2 F2 R2 U2 L' B2 R' U2 L F2 U2
M2 F2 L2 D2 L2 F2 R2 U2 F2 R2 U' L2 R B' D' B D R' B2 L2
M2 F2 L2 D R2 D' R2 U R2 U' B2 D' L' F' D' F D L' R2 U2






Spoiler: L10P OH




M2 F2 R2 B2 D2 L2 F2 L D2 R' U2 L' B' L R' B' F U' B2 U2 F'
M U2 R2 B2 D' B2 D2 B2 L2 D' L2 D2 B' R D R' D' B' R2 U
U2 B2 R2 B2 U' L2 F2 D' L2 U L2 R' F' R2 F L2 R'
M2 B2 D' B2 D B2 U B2 L2 U' L2 F' U' L D F' L D' L2 U F
F2 R2 U2 F2 D R2 D' L2 D L2 U' F D' B' R' B D F U' R2
M U R2 D B2 D' B2 D L2 B2 D' B2 L' F L2 F' L R2 U
M L2 B2 U' L2 D F2 D' L2 B2 D2 L2 R' B U2 B2 D' R' D B U2 R'
B L2 B D2 L2 B' L2 D2 B R2 F D' L2 R F' U' F' R
M F' U R L' B' U' R' L' F' R2 L2 B D2 B L2 B2 D2 R2 U2
M' L B L' U2 R B2 D' B' R F2 D2 F2 D2 L2 F' L2 D2 R2 U2
M2 U2 B2 R2 F' L2 R2 B U2 B R2 F R' D R D2 R2 B U2 B'
M' R2 F2 R2 B2 U' B2 U' B2 U' R2 D' L' D B' D' R F U2 L' D R






Spoiler: LL 2H




U2 F U2 B' U2 B' U2 B2 L2 D2 F2 D' F' D' L2 U2 F'
R2 B2 U B2 D' R2 D R2 U' R2 B' R' U' R U B
D' B2 D L2 U' B2 U L2 U' B2 L' F U F' U' L'
B2 F2 D B2 F2 U B2 F2 L2 F2 L' B' L B2 R' B R'
B2 U' R2 B2 R2 U' R2 U2 R2 F2 L2 B' D2 F L B' L F
L F R' F R L B2 L' F2 L B2 L2 U2
F2 U2 L2 U2 F2 R' U2 B2 L U2 R2 B' U B' U L2 B2 L
U2 L F2 L B2 L' F2 L2 B2 L2 F' L' F U' B U' B'
B D2 L2 D2 B R2 B' D2 B' U2 F U B D F2 D B'
F' U2 R2 B U2 L2 F L2 B' D' F' D R' F' U2 R2 F'
U' B2 F2 L2 D L2 D L2 B2 F2 U' R' B U F2 L B' F2 U' R'
B' U2 L2 B' L2 B L2 F' D2 B2 D2 L' F L' U' F U' F'






Spoiler: LL OH




B2 F2 D2 R2 B2 R B2 R D2 F L F L2 B2 U'
R2 U' R2 B2 D R2 F2 U L2 F2 U2 R' U2 B2 U' B' U' B' R'
U2 L2 B2 F2 R B2 R D2 R' B D L' D L R' F2 L2
L2 R2 D' B2 U R2 D' R2 B2 U' L2 R U' R' D R U R
L2 D2 B2 D L2 F2 U2 L2 D L2 U B' R' B U' R2 F' R F' U'
R2 F D2 B' R2 D2 R2 B D2 F2 U2 L' B' L F U R U R'
R2 D R2 F2 D2 L2 U B2 D L2 F' R F' U2 R F R F'
U' R2 B2 U F2 L2 D' L2 F2 U' B2 R' B' R2 B R' U' R2
F2 U L2 R2 D2 R2 D' L2 U F2 U2 B' U2 B U2 R' B R' U' R2
B' R' F' U2 F2 R' B R2 F' U2 B2 U2 B U2 R2 B2 R2
U2 F2 D F2 D' B2 D B2 L2 U L2 R' U' R2 U R2 U' R'
U2 R' F2 R D2 L F2 D2 F2 L' D2 U' B U L F U' B' F'






Spoiler: LLEO 2H




L D R2 D' L B2 R2 B2 D' B2 D B2 D' R2 B2 L2
F' D' B2 D F U L2 U' F2 D' B2 D2 R2 D' F2
U2 L2 R2 D F2 U' R2 D R2 F2 U L D' R' D L D' R'
B2 F2 L U2 R2 B2 R D2 R U2 B2 U R' U L' R U L
L2 U2 L2 B2 D2 R2 F' L2 U2 F' L2 D F2 D R2 B U'
B' U2 F R2 B U2 F D2 F2 L2 F2 D' B' R2 B D' F2
F2 U R2 F2 R2 U2 R2 F2 R2 U F' U F' U F U2 F'
U2 B2 U' L2 B2 L2 R2 D L2 R2 U' R U2 R D' F2 R' U2 R'
U' F U F' U F U2 F L2 F' R2 F L2 F' R2 F'
L2 B' U2 L2 B D2 B' L2 F U2 B L B' R2 B L U2 F'
D2 B R2 B' D2 R2 D2 F D2 F' D2 L F' R2 F L'
U R2 F2 D L2 D' F2 R2 U B2 U' L U' R2 U L' U' R2






Spoiler: LLEO OH




F2 L2 U2 F2 R2 U R2 D' R2 B2 U' R' F' L B2 L' F R'
U F B' U F' U F U2 B U2 F' L2 F' L2 F2 U2 F'
U' F2 L2 D' B2 D L2 R2 U' F2 L' U R2 U' L U F2
R U2 F2 L D2 R F2 L2 U2 B2 R U R U' L R'
B2 U2 F' U2 F R2 B' R2 U2 B2 U' B U' B'
L2 U L2 U' L2 U' F' D2 B' R2 B D2 F' U2 F2 L2
R' U L' U2 R U L U2 R B2 L B2 R' U2 B2 L2 B2
F U' B D2 B' U B U2 F L2 F' U2 B D2 F' R2 B2
B2 L2 B2 U2 B' R2 F' D2 F2 D' F D F2 R2 B
R U R' U R U2 B2 R F2 R' B2 R F2 R2 U2
R B2 F2 R D2 L D2 R' F2 R' B2 U' F D B2 D' F'
L2 B2 L2 D' U' B2 D L2 U' B2 L2 R D L2 D' R'



Good luck!


----------



## MarcelP (Mar 3, 2013)

*F2L 2H*: 15.50 18.56 (12.46) 13.71 17.46 19.48 16.17 19.46 16.68 17.71 19.53 (20.92) = *17.43*
*LL 2H*: 7.89 6.71 7.18 6.54 (6.18) 7.71 (10.50) 8.92 10.14 7.29 6.40 10.48 = *7.93*
*F2L OH*: (90.98) (123.26) 96.90 98.07 101.07 = *98.68* Pfff.. 5 solves is enough for now...


----------



## JF1zl3 (Mar 4, 2013)

What about adding the cross solve to this? I like to think I have a good cross, but it can always use some improvement. Or maybe an X-Cross section as well. Although I don't know any scramblers that can create an X-Cross scenario, though I haven't really checked anywhere.

Edit:
Another question, is the F2L competition in this thread F2L + Cross, or just F2L (Cross already solved)? They have a scramble creator for that on csTimer, and I bet qqTimer as well.


----------



## immortalchaos29 (Mar 4, 2013)

*LL 2H: 4.50*

3.55, 4.59, 3.66, 5.01, (3.48), 5.49, 3.99, 4.49, 3.53, (6.01), 5.51, 5.20

*F2L 2H: 11.55*

13.66, (14.97), 12.57, (9.23), 9.48, 11.36, 9.24, 12.92, 9.81, 12.12, 13.37 (lol), 10.94

great average here.
11.55 + 4.50 = 16.05 Actual average - 16.05 = 2s OLL inspection. Doubt it, lol. Just got some good solves I guess.

*LLEO 2H: 4.31*

3.36, 4.81, 3.55, 5.15, 5.03, (5.51), 3.34, 4.30, 4.94, 4.75, 3.91, (2.62)

Maybe some OH later.


----------



## khoavo12 (Mar 6, 2013)

F2L 2H - Average: 11.29
12.48, (8.70), (14.52), 10.55, 11.09, 9.70, 12.43, 12.04, 11.29, 10.85, 10.30, 12.14

LL2H - Average: 4.69
4.74, 3.99, 4.74, 4.34, 5.52, 4.39, 4.39, 4.49, (3.64), 5.47, 4.88, (5.82)


----------



## Bestsimple (Mar 6, 2013)

F2B 2H:20.37, 31.74, 50.36, 27.53, 36.72, 35.36, 11.18, 16.38, 9.90, 28.32, 13.22, 13.02 = 24.51 average

L10P 2H:18.57, 18.54, 20.90, 14.47, 28.58, 9.73, 5.91, 11.74, 6.42, 6.51, 6.93, 12.94 = 13.44 average


----------



## TP (Mar 6, 2013)

JF1zl3 said:


> What about adding the cross solve to this? I like to think I have a good cross, but it can always use some improvement. Or maybe an X-Cross section as well. Although I don't know any scramblers that can create an X-Cross scenario, though I haven't really checked anywhere.
> 
> Edit:
> Another question, is the F2L competition in this thread F2L + Cross, or just F2L (Cross already solved)? They have a scramble creator for that on csTimer, and I bet qqTimer as well.



Or cross + first F2L pair. Then you can use either X-cross or doing it the "regular" way.

It´s the complete first two layers, including doing the cross. It´s pretty obvious if you use one of the scrambles. 

*F2L 2H:*
Average: *18.53*
16.10, 21.74, 19.42, 18.04, 14.88, 22.64, 20.90, 15.35, 18.07, 17.90, 18.22, 19.56

Wow, first time under 20s. Really surprised over how well it went.

*LL 2H:*
Average: 8.95
8.57, 8.54, 5.79, 10.98+, 10.89, 8.13, 9.03, 10.42, 7.64, 8.76, 8.95, 8.54

Quite easy LL´s this time. Nice to set dubble PBs.


----------



## Ooi Yan Qing (Mar 6, 2013)

*F2B 2H*
average of 12: *10.86*
11.73, (4.89), 11.01, 8.68, (14.82), 10.53, 11.70, 10.92, 12.23, 11.65, 9.57, 10.62,

*L10P 2H*
average of 12: *7.63*
7.50, 7.78, 7.04, 7.14, 7.45, 8.00, (6.62), 6.90, 7.46, 7.40, 9.65, (9.73)


----------



## Gordon (Mar 8, 2013)

*F2L 2H: 21.99*
(DNF(31.18)), 20.61, 24.92, 25.30, 18.50, 33.22, 28.57, (17.96), 22.76, 20.78, 28.92, 27.48

*LL 2H: 7.54*
7.00, 7.10, 7.98, 7.10, 6.39, 8.61, 6.58, 9.92, (6.17), 6.73, (16.30), 8.02


----------



## MarcelP (Mar 8, 2013)

Gordon said:


> *LL 2H: 7.54*
> 7.00, 7.10, 7.98, 7.10, 6.39, 8.61, 6.58, 9.92, (6.17), 6.73, (16.30), 8.02



Awesome!! That is great speed! You are faster than me on LL I guess. On F2L I averags sub 18 (color neutral). Strange..


----------



## Gordon (Mar 8, 2013)

MarcelP said:


> Awesome!! That is great speed! You are faster than me on LL I guess. On F2L I averags sub 18 (color neutral). Strange..



LL is usually not my problem. F2L is. 
And here I have the advantage that the recognition of the OLL case is done before the timer starts.


----------



## immortalchaos29 (Mar 8, 2013)

*F2L OH (ZZ): 38.38
*
(41.64), 41.42, 36.16, 37.55, (34.45)

*EOLL OH: 18.46*

(15.10), 19.52, 18.79, (28.52), 17.08


----------



## sneaklyfox (Mar 9, 2013)

Round 18
F2L OH: 15.98
17.51, 12.29, (18.78), 15.47, 17.40, 18.33, 17.04, 13.95, (11.33), 14.90, 15.83, 17.08
Wowww... 55mm Zhanchi!

LL OH: 8.79
8.99, 9.57, 9.52, 6.38, 9.78, 9.82, (10.79), 9.94, 6.43, 9.70, (6.09), 7.75
I dunno... it's not actually a bad average but somehow it felt like fail...


----------



## sneaklyfox (Mar 9, 2013)

*Round 18 Results*

ROUND 18 IS NOW CLOSED.

F2L 2H
1. khoavo12 11.29
2. immortalchaos29 11.55
3. MarcelP 17.43
4. TP 18.53
5. Gordon 21.99

F2L OH
1. sneaklyfox 15.98
2. immortalchaos29 38.38 (ZZ)
3. MarcelP 98.68

LL 2H
1. immortalchaos29 4.50
2. khoavo12 4.69
3. Gordon 7.54
4. MarcelP 7.93
5. TP 8.95

LL OH
1. sneaklyfox 8.79

F2B 2H
1. Ooi Yan Qing 10.86
2. Bestsimple 24.51

L10P 2H
1. Ooi Yan Qing 7.63
2. Bestsimple 13.44

LLEO 2H
1. immortalchaos29 4.31

LLEO OH
1. immortalchaos29 18.46

Congratulations khoavo12, immortalchaos29, and Ooi Yan Qing!


----------



## ThomasJE (Mar 12, 2013)

*Round 19 Scrambles*

ROUND 19 IS NOW OPEN.
Here are the scrambles:



Spoiler: F2B 2H




U2 B2 D2 L R U2 L' D2 U2 F2 R' U R' F D' L' D' L2 D' F
L2 U' F2 D L2 U2 L2 R2 B2 U B' R' D' U2 L2 R F' D2 B'
L2 F2 R2 D B2 D U L2 F2 U2 R' F' D' L' D B D U' L U R
B2 L2 D R2 B2 D' R2 D' F2 D U F L B F2 D U2 R2 U2 L' R2
U2 R2 F2 D2 R2 F2 U F2 L2 U' L2 F' L F R2 B2 U R F R U
R2 U B2 L2 R2 U B2 U' R2 F2 D2 B D' U' L R2 B L2 R2 F2
B2 F2 D L2 B2 F2 D U L2 U2 L' D' F R2 U' B' L2 R D2 L
F2 D' F2 D U L2 B2 L2 U2 B2 D' F' D2 L B' R D U' R' B' L'
U2 L' D2 R2 D2 F2 U2 R F2 L D' R F2 D' B' L' F D' R
D2 L2 U F2 D' B2 F2 R2 D F2 U' L' F2 R' D' L' D F' R' U' R'
L' F R' L B' U B' D' B' L F2 U2 L2 F2 D' F2 R2 U L2 D' F2
F' R2 D2 B' R2 B U2 B2 D2 F' U' B R' D F2 U2 B' R' B2 L2






Spoiler: F2B OH




D' F2 U L2 U' R2 D2 R2 B2 U F2 L' D2 B2 U2 B L' U B2 L' U2
R2 F2 U F2 L2 D' U' F2 D B2 D' B' L D B L F2 L2 B L' D
R' U2 L U2 B2 L' U2 R2 F2 L U2 B D' F2 R U L2 F R
U2 R2 U B R U' F2 B2 D2 F' L F2 R2 U2 D2 R U2 R D2 F2 R2
D2 F2 R2 D2 F D2 B U2 B' R2 B L F2 U2 L U' L D L2 B' F
U' F2 U B2 D' B2 U' B2 D2 R2 B2 F U2 R2 D U F2 L F' U' L'
U2 L2 D2 B2 D R2 F2 U' B2 R2 F2 R' D' U' L D F' R D2 B' L
B2 D' B2 F2 L2 D' B2 L2 U' F2 U2 F' U2 L D L2 U B2 R' B2 D2
L2 R2 B2 U2 L2 D2 L2 D R2 U L U L B' L2 U2 L' B2 F R2
D R' D' F' U2 B2 D B2 R B' R2 U2 F U2 D2 F B2 D2 F2 D2
R' U2 L R2 B2 U2 L2 D2 R D2 F2 U' L' B' U' R2 D B L B D'
L2 F D' F' U' D2 L B U R F2 D2 R' F2 R L' F2 B2 L' D2






Spoiler: F2L 2H




U2 L2 U2 L2 R U2 F2 L' U2 F2 R2 D' L2 B D R U' L B2 U F
D B2 U F2 U B2 L2 U' B2 R2 D2 F' R' F' L D B' F U L2 U
R2 U2 F2 U2 R' F2 R D2 L R2 F' U2 R B R2 D' F' L' F
L2 U2 B2 D2 B F2 L2 B R2 U2 F' D B2 R2 F2 R2 F R' F D U
U L2 U' R2 F2 U2 F2 D' B2 U2 R2 F U2 R2 D2 L' D R' F' U' R2
B2 D' B2 L2 D2 B2 R2 U' R2 D2 L B2 D' F2 R B' L2 F' U2 L'
D2 F2 R2 B' L U2 F D' R' L D' L2 U F2 U B2 D2 B2 U F2 D
B2 U2 L U2 R' U2 L U2 R' B2 R D' R' U' B D2 U R' B2 L'
F2 R' U2 L' F2 L' D2 B2 R U2 F' R2 D2 B2 U F2 L' B2 F' D B2
L D2 U2 L2 B2 R D2 R' U2 F2 U2 B F2 U F2 R' U B' D L2 U'
D2 B' U2 F' D2 R2 D2 B F2 U2 B' U' L' D' B F U L' D' L2 F2
D' F' R2 F U' F2 D' F' B D2 B2 R' L' F2 B2 R U2 L F2 R'






Spoiler: F2L OH




L2 U L2 D' U' R2 B2 R2 U R2 U2 L' R D B D2 F' L' B' R2 F2
U' B' U D R B' L' B' R2 D' B2 U2 D2 L F2 B2 U2 R' L2 F2 U2
D F2 U B2 R2 D2 B2 L2 F2 D2 U2 B' D B2 R2 U2 R' U2 B' F
U2 F2 D2 F2 L2 U2 R2 F2 U2 F2 U' L' F D2 L' D L' B2 D L2 R2
L2 F2 D R' D' L F D2 L2 F' L2 B2 U' R2 D' L2 U B2 R2 F2 U'
B' R2 B' D2 B' R2 B2 L2 U2 L2 R2 D' L B2 R' U F2 D' R' F R2
D2 R2 D2 B2 U2 B R2 U2 R2 B2 D L U' F' L2 B' R D' L2 F2
U F2 R2 U2 F2 D' U2 R2 F2 U' R' D' L2 B R2 F L2 D2 B R' F'
U B2 F2 U2 B2 U' F2 L2 F2 U' F L' R U2 B L2 D' F' D B' D'
U2 R F2 L D2 F2 D2 R D2 F2 L2 D L' R' D' R D R2 B' U'
R2 B2 F' L2 F R2 U2 B D2 U2 F2 L R2 D F2 R2 D' R B L2 U
R2 U' L2 D' R2 U2 B2 D' B2 L2 B D L R2 B' R U B' F2






Spoiler: L10P 2H




M2 F2 D' F2 R2 F2 D2 B2 D' F2 U B2 R F R2 F' L F L' R'
R2 B2 F2 R2 D F2 L2 U R2 D' F2 L R2 F L2 F' L R2
M D2 L2 B L2 B' L2 F L2 F' D2 U' L F U2 F' U' L'
U' F2 U R2 F2 R2 U2 R2 U R2 U2 F' U L F' D' L' R2 U'
L' B2 L' D2 R' B' R B U2 B2 L2 U' B2 R2 U' F2 L2 D R2
M R2 F' R F' R2 D' B' R' B' U R2 D2 R2 U R2 F2 D' L2 D R2
M U2 F2 R2 U F2 L2 U B2 L2 D F2 L R' F' L' R F2
M2 R2 F2 D2 L2 B2 R2 U2 B' R2 B' D' L2 R2 B U' B'
M F U2 L' U L U F U' R2 D2 L2 B2 D B2 R2 U' L2 F2
M B2 U2 L' B2 L' D2 L2 B2 L U2 R F' L' B' L2 F' L2 R'
M2 L R' F2 U2 L' D2 L F' L' D2 R U B2 U2
R2 B F D2 F' R2 B L2 R2 D2 B' D' L B2 R' U R2 D2 F R






Spoiler: L10P OH




M' L2 U2 L F2 L2 R' F2 R' B2 R' B L R2 D' L2 D R U2
M2 F' U' F L F2 L' U L2 F2 R2 D2 F' D2 F R2 F2 L2 U2
M2 R U B U' B' R' U R2 B2 R U2 L' D2 R B2 L U2
R' L F R' D' L D R L D2 R2 B2 L' B2 R' F2 L2
M2 R2 F' D' R' D R F' U R2 B2 D R2 D2 F2 R2 L2 D
M' R2 F2 R2 U2 B' R2 F R2 U2 B2 U2 R' F' R B U'
M2 U2 B2 U2 R' U2 B2 R B2 R' U2 L2 F' L B' L B' R U' B2
M' U' F' R2 B' D B' L D L2 D2 B' L2 D2 B' R2 F L2 U2
L2 U F2 D R2 B2 L2 U2 B2 U' B2 L' R F D2 F L' R
M' F2 L' B2 R U2 B2 D2 R B2 L U2 B' R2 B2 R' U2 R2 U'
R U B R' U' L U2 L B' D2 L2 B' U2 L2 F' B2 R2 F2 L2
L2 F2 R D2 L B2 R2 D2 R2 B' R' U' B U L U'






Spoiler: LL 2H




U2 F2 L' D2 L2 R' D2 F2 R F R2 U2 R2 F' L'
F R2 F2 U2 F R2 F' U2 F U2 F R' U' B U' B' F R2 F2
U R B U B' U R2 U2 R B2 L F2 L F2 L2 B2
R2 B2 F2 R F2 L' U2 L U2 R' B2 U' R F R' F' U R2 U'
B' R2 F2 U2 B' D2 B' L2 F L F D2 B2 R B
L2 B2 D' F2 D R2 U' R2 U F2 R' F2 R2 B R' B2 L2 B'
L2 D' B2 U B2 L2 D F2 U' F2 U2 B' U' R' U R B
B L2 F' D2 F2 D2 F' L2 F' U2 F' L' B L' B2 L2 F2
B L2 B R2 D2 F R2 B' L2 B' U2 R' F' R U' L U' L'
R U2 R2 F2 R F2 R U2 R' U F U' R U2 R' U' F'
R2 U2 R2 B2 R D2 R U2 R' D2 F2 U' L' D2 L U F2 R'
F2 R' F2 L B2 L R2 B2 F2 U2 B2 D' B D' B' L R2 B2






Spoiler: LL OH




F2 R2 D2 R' B2 R2 D2 R D2 B2 R' U' R2 D B2 D U2 F2
F2 L2 F2 R U2 R' F2 R U2 B2 R D' B D' B' L B2 R2
B' F' U2 F R2 B2 L' B R2 B U' B U L
R' U2 R2 U2 F2 R F2 U2 L' B2 R' B U R' U R B L
U2 F2 L2 F2 U' B2 F2 D' F2 R2 B R' B R' U' R U R
U2 L2 D B2 D' B2 R2 B2 D2 L2 U L D2 R F' L' F' R F2
F2 D2 L2 D F2 U F2 L2 D F2 U L R' F R2 F' L' R'
R' F2 L2 U2 R' D2 R D2 U2 R U' B' U B L' F L' F
U2 L' D2 L D2 R' D2 R D2 B2 U' R2 B R' B' U B2 U'
F' L2 U2 F' L' D F' D B2 U2 B R2 L2 U2 B U2 L2 D2 L2
B2 D' R F R F' D B2 U2 F U2 L2 F' L2 U2 F'
F2 U2 L2 F L2 F L2 F2 L2 F U2 R' F' R2 U2 R' F'






Spoiler: LLEO 2H




D' L2 B2 D2 R2 F2 D' F2 D2 R2 U' L' R D2 F2 L' R'
B U2 B2 U' B U' F U2 F' U2 B2 U2 B' U2 L2 B2 L2
L2 U2 R' D2 L' B2 L D2 R' U2 R2 U L2 D F2 D' F2
R2 D' F2 U L2 D2 R2 B2 D L2 D F' U' F' D F U F
L' F2 U2 F2 R2 D2 R D2 R F2 U L U L2 F2 L
U L2 U' B2 D B2 F2 L2 D' R2 U R U2 R' B2 R U2 R
D R2 F2 U R2 U' F2 U R2 D2 F U' F' D F U F
L2 F2 R2 B' D2 B2 R2 F D2 L2 F2 U' R2 U' R2 U F'
B D F2 D' B' U' B2 U' B2 U' B2 D2 F2 D B2 D
L2 R2 F D2 F' R2 B' L2 U2 B U F U2 B' U F'
L U2 L B2 R' F2 R B2 R2 B2 R2 D' B2 L2 F2 U' R2
R2 D2 L2 D' R2 U L2 U' R2 D' R' U' B2 U' B2 U R'






Spoiler: LLEO OH




F B' U' B U F' L2 U2 F' L2 F L2 B' U2 B L2
D2 B' R2 U2 B R2 B2 R2 D2 L2 F' U' R' D' L2 D R
B2 F2 D B2 D L2 D' F2 R2 F2 D' F U B2 U' F U R2
F R2 F2 U2 F R2 F' U2 B U B' U' F2 R2 F'
R2 F2 U2 F U2 F' R2 F2 U2 F R2 D' U F U' F D
L2 B' U2 B2 R2 B' U2 L2 F D2 F' U' F U' F'
B2 U B2 D L2 U2 L2 U L2 D' R D L2 D' R'
U2 L2 F2 D F2 D' F2 U F2 U' L U' L U' R' F2 R
B' R2 B' L2 F D2 F L2 B2 R2 F' U' F2 U F2 U' F'
U2 R2 U2 R U2 R B2 U2 B2 R2 B2 U' L U' L' B2 U' R'
U2 R' U2 R U2 B2 R' B2 L U2 R2 D' U' R U R' D L'
F R2 D2 B2 D2 B' D2 B' D2 B2 D B D' R2 F'



Good luck!


----------



## Bestsimple (Mar 13, 2013)

F2B 2H average of 12:10.99
11.65, 11.07, 9.87, 10.48, 10.67, 11.36, 11.58, 10.90, 11.90, 12.66, 11.63, 9.59, 10.42 
My blockbuilding is atrocious.......

L10P 2H average of 12:6.49 
5.06, 4.99, 7.92, 3.81, 3.34, 6.56, 8.40, 6.32, 7.84, 7.11, 6.90, 12.82


----------



## cxinlee (Mar 13, 2013)

*Round 19*
F2L 2H Average of 12: 13.06
12.45, 10.98, 14.28, 13.59, 18.14, 14.20, 10.70, 11.39, 14.56, 9.50, 13.98
LL 2H Average of 12: 6.41
8.93, 7.21, 8.21, 6.34, 5.79, 4.89, 4.96, 8.40, 3.32, 6.93, 4.46


----------



## MarcelP (Mar 14, 2013)

sneaklyfox said:


> Wowww... 55mm Zhanchi!



Old or new Cube? I have two of them, One incredible fast and the other one slow as if the lube has eaten into the plastic.. tentions are the same.. dunno what happend there


----------



## MarcelP (Mar 14, 2013)

Round* 19*

*LL 2H* : 11.25 (11.57) (6.16) 8.16 7.86 8.84 6.62 8.82 10.46 6.63 6.82 8.96 = *8.44* Meh. first solves of the evening..

*F2L 2H*: 20.64 14.12 20.14 16.31 20.28 19.63 18.83 (13.67) 21.28 (22.33) 17.16 18.75= *18.71* Not good, but in my defence solve 10 was a full sove and all CN


----------



## sneaklyfox (Mar 16, 2013)

MarcelP said:


> Old or new Cube? I have two of them, One incredible fast and the other one slow as if the lube has eaten into the plastic.. tentions are the same.. dunno what happend there



New cube. Which one of your is fast and which one is slow?


----------



## immortalchaos29 (Mar 16, 2013)

*F2L 2H: 13.45*

11.92, 12.22, 13.34, 10.32, 17.66, (17.95), 14.74, 12.27, 14.59, 14.42, 13.04, (10.26)

Ouch.

*LL 2H: 4.62*

5.91, 5.21, 4.52, 4.45, 4.16, 3.90, 3.73, (5.95), (2.93), 5.38, 4.68, 4.29

Awesome T perm in that sub 3.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Mar 17, 2013)

*Round 19 Results*

ROUND 19 IS NOW CLOSED.

F2L 2H
1. cxinlee 13.06
2. immortalchaos29 13.45
3. MarcelP 18.71

LL 2H
1. immortalchaos29 4.62
2. cxinlee 6.41
3. MarcelP 8.44

F2B 2H
1. Bestsimple 10.99

L10P 2H
1. Bestsimple 6.49

Congratulations, cxinlee, immortalchaos29, and Bestsimple!

I am going on vacation and probably won't be able to post Round 20 Results in time for next Saturday. ThomasJE (or someone else) please post results for this coming week.


----------



## ThomasJE (Mar 20, 2013)

sneaklyfox said:


> I am going on vacation and probably won't be able to post Round 20 Results in time for next Saturday. ThomasJE (or someone else) please post results for this coming week.



OK. I will post Round 20 scrambles shortly.


----------



## ThomasJE (Mar 20, 2013)

*Round 20 Scrambles*

ROUND 20 IS NOW OPEN.
Here are the scrambles:



Spoiler: F2B 2H




R2 B2 U2 F' L2 R2 B D2 F' R2 B' D L B' F' R' U L2 F2 D2 F
F' U2 L' U F2 B L U2 D' F U2 L' U2 B2 D2 R2 D2 R' B2 U2 R2
D2 B L2 R2 D2 F' L2 F' R2 B F D B2 R' D L2 D2 R B2 U
U R2 U2 L2 U' F2 D2 L2 B2 L2 F2 R' B' U B' D2 L2 F L D' F2
B2 R2 D B2 U F2 D' F2 L2 D B2 R' F' U F2 U2 B R D B' L'
U' F2 D B2 L2 D' U' F2 L2 U' L2 B D' L R2 D' L' B' F U2 L
D' L2 B2 U2 B2 D B2 D' L2 R2 B D' R' F2 D2 U' F L R' U' F'
U' F2 U' R2 B2 L2 U B2 U2 L2 D' R D2 B U' F' U L2 R B' F2
R2 U2 B' L2 F2 R2 D2 U2 F U R' U2 L R2 B L2 U R' F
D2 L2 B L2 B2 F' D2 F' D2 R2 U B' L' B2 L2 F D' B2 D R
L2 D2 L2 U2 R2 F' R2 F' U2 B R' D2 B D R2 F L2 U L' U' F'
B D2 L2 D2 B L2 F' D2 B' F' L' B2 U' F2 R B' R' F L U'






Spoiler: F2B OH




D' L2 D2 B2 D' B2 F2 L2 F2 D' B2 R' F U2 R2 F D2 F U' F D'
R2 D U2 F2 L2 D' L2 D' F2 L2 B' U' F L B2 L' B2 U' R2 D' R'
D R2 B2 D B2 U L2 B2 D2 B2 D' R U L' B2 D B R' U B' U
L2 D' F2 R2 D' U2 F2 R2 F2 L2 U2 L' D F2 D U' F' L' U B' U2
D' F' R' L F R2 F2 B L' D' R2 D2 B2 U B2 L2 U L2 B2
F2 B2 L' F B' U' R D' R' B2 D2 B' R2 F' U2 B D2 L2 U2 L2
L2 B2 F2 U2 R D2 B2 U2 B2 L' B2 U L2 U2 L F R D B L2 F
L F B' R B2 U F' B2 R F2 U2 R2 D2 B2 L2 F R2 F R2 B'
L2 R2 D F2 U2 L2 D R2 U' B2 F D R' D L U2 L2 U2
F2 R B2 L' D2 B2 L2 B2 U2 F R2 D' F D' L D' L U F' R
F D' L2 D R' U' R' D' F L D2 L2 F2 R2 B2 U' D' B2 L2 D' R2
U' R2 D' L2 B2 F2 D2 B2 U' F2 L2 B' F' D2 R' B L2 D B F2 U'






Spoiler: F2L 2H




U D' F2 B' R' F B2 R' D' B U B2 L2 U' L2 D' R2 F2 U' R2 D'
D B2 R2 B2 L2 D2 L2 F2 D U L' U B U F2 L' D B' U' R'
F' U' D2 R F D R2 B' D2 B' L2 D F2 L2 U' R2 U' R2 L2 F2
U2 B2 F D2 R2 F R2 U2 R2 D2 R2 U' R' D' L2 R' B F2 D2 L' F
U2 L' U' F' U' D B L' U' F2 B2 D2 B2 L' F2 L' U2 L2 F2 U2
B U2 F D2 B2 L2 D2 B D2 F L F' U2 L2 D' B2 R U L2 U'
U2 F2 L2 U R2 D2 F2 U' R2 F2 U' F L U B2 U2 L2 R B' R U
U2 R2 U R2 D R2 D2 L2 F2 R2 F2 L B D2 R F L D2 F2 U' F'
F2 D2 L U2 L' D2 L2 D2 R2 F2 D2 F' U R' D U F U R2 D' R2
D' F' B L' F' R' L B' U2 F B2 R2 L2 U B2 U' F2 U' F2 B2 R2
L' D2 F2 R U L2 B U' D R F2 U2 D B2 L2 U' R2 D L2 U2 L2
U2 B2 U2 F2 L2 D2 R2 U L2 B2 L2 R' F2 D F D' B' L' U2 F' R2






Spoiler: F2L OH




D2 B2 D' L2 D L2 D' B2 U' B2 R2 B U2 R B' D' B' U R' F L
L' F' U L2 F2 B L B' L' D R' U2 R U2 L U2 R' F2 R F2 B2
F2 R2 D2 F2 R2 F2 U L2 U' R2 F2 L' B' F2 D' U2 F' U L B L
L F B' U2 R F' L' F' D' L F2 R B2 U2 D2 R' B2 L F2 L'
L2 U2 F2 L2 B2 D B2 R2 D' R2 D' L D2 B' U' R2 B' D' L' D F2
U2 F' U' R L F D' L2 U' R D' L2 F2 D F2 B2 D2 L2 F2 R2 U
F L F D2 R U' F U' D B R2 U2 L2 D L2 B2 U F2 D2 F2 R2
F' U' D2 F' R L2 U2 F' U2 L U D' F2 L2 F2 U' R2 U' B2 D R2
F' D B2 R L2 B D F2 L F U2 F2 B2 R B2 U2 R B2 R2 B2 R
U2 R2 D' B2 L2 D' R2 U2 R2 U2 R' F2 R' F' L F D2 U' B L
B D2 R2 F' D2 U2 F2 R2 B F2 U2 R' D2 B L D B2 U F2 R F
R2 B F L2 F R2 F L2 F' D2 L B' R' F2 D U L' F' D' B'






Spoiler: L10P 2H




M2 D2 F' D2 B2 U2 R2 B' D2 U2 B' F' D' B D' R U2 B F2 R2 F
M U2 B2 R2 B F2 R2 F U2 F R2 F' D' F D F2 R2 B
M2 R2 B2 L2 D2 L2 F2 R2 U' F2 R2 B2 F' R' D' R D F' R2 B2
M2 L2 D2 B' F' R2 U2 B U2 L2 B R2 D' F2 D' L2 B' D2
M L' U2 R' B2 R B2 R' B2 R B2 U' B' U2 L2 F L' R' U F'
M R U' B' R D B' U B2 D' B2 U' R2 U L2 F2 L2
R2 B2 U2 R U2 F2 L' B2 R D2 R' F L2 F' D2 L F2 R2 U'
M L2 F2 D' R2 D R2 U' R2 U R2 F R2 B R' B' R' F L2 U
U2 F D' B' R B D F' U2 R L F2 R' U2 L D2 L' U2 L'
M' U' R L' B' R L' D F' R2 B R2 F D2 B D2 B' R2 L2
F2 L2 B2 R' B2 D2 L2 U2 R U2 R' U L F' D L D L2 F
M2 B' L2 B D2 R2 B' U2 R2 D2 F2 D2 U' F D2 L U L F L2






Spoiler: L10P OH




M' R2 F D2 B L' F' R2 B D L2 D' F2 B2 U2 B2 L2 B2
M2 B2 D' U' F2 R2 B2 L2 D B2 D R2 B' U' R B2 R2 B2 U R B'
D' L2 U B2 U' L2 B2 U F2 U' R2 F' R B2 U2 B U' R' U' F'
M' U R B2 L2 D2 L D R' L B2 R' U2 R2 B2 R' U2
M F2 L2 B2 L2 D2 B2 F L2 F2 U2 F2 D' L' D L' B2 D2 F R2
M U2 L2 U2 R B2 R' F2 L2 U2 F2 L U' R' F L D2 F' R2 U' R'
M' R2 U F2 L2 B2 L2 D R2 D' R2 U2 L' R B' U2 L R' U'
M' U2 L2 R2 B' D2 L2 B' D2 B' R2 F U' R U B' U2 R' F L2
M U2 R2 L F L F2 R2 F D2 F' D2 F' R2 F2 R2 L2
R2 U' F2 U' F2 U' B2 D2 U' B L D2 R' B U2 R' F' U'
U2 F2 L2 D2 B D2 B2 F' R2 F R2 D' L' D L B2 L B' L
M U F' U' L' U L' F2 U2 F' U2 R2 B' D2 R2 F2 L2 F






Spoiler: LL 2H




F' L' U' L U F U B2 L2 B R2 B' L2 B R2 B
L' B2 L B2 R2 B2 L U2 L' U' B2 U' R2 B2 U R'
F2 U2 R2 B D2 R2 F' L2 U2 F2 R B' L B' L R' F U'
U2 B2 L2 F' D2 B' L2 F U2 B' F L' B' R2 B L U2 F'
R' F' R U R' F R F2 U F2 R2 U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2
F L2 R2 F2 U2 F R2 B U2 F D F' D B2 R2 U' B
R U2 L D2 L' U2 L D2 L' B2 L' B' L B' R' U
U' L2 U' B2 D2 L2 U R2 B2 U B2 F' D U R F' U' F' R
U2 B2 L D2 L' B2 U2 B2 R F2 R' B' L U L' U' B' U'
F' B L F R B2 R' B U' B2 L2 B2 U2 L2 U B2 L2 U'
D F2 U' B2 U' F2 U B2 D R2 D2 R F R2 F' R'
U2 F2 D R2 D' R2 U R2 U' R2 F' U R' F R F' U' F'






Spoiler: LL OH




U2 F2 L2 U B2 R2 D F2 L2 D B2 L' R F' U2 F L' R
U2 R2 U' R2 B2 U' F2 U B2 U' F2 R B' R' B U2 F R2 F'
U2 B2 D2 L' F2 L' F2 L2 D2 B2 R U' R' U R
R2 B2 D2 L2 B D2 R2 F R2 B R' U2 R' U' F' U' F
D L2 D' B2 D L2 B2 F2 D' U L' R' F U2 F' L' R'
U2 F2 L2 R2 F L2 F' R2 B' F' R' F2 U2 F R B
L F2 L' U2 R' F2 R F2 L F2 L2 F' U' F U' L2 F2 L'
U2 L2 B2 L' F2 L B2 L' F2 L' U' R' U' F' U F R
F' U2 F U' R U R F2 R2 U2 F U2 F U2 F' R2 F2 R2
U2 L2 R2 B2 L2 B L2 B L2 B R2 U' B' R' U R B
R U B U' B2 R' B' R2 B2 U2 B U2 B R2 B2 U2
R B2 L2 B R' B2 U2 B' U2 B L2 U2 B' U2






Spoiler: LLEO 2H




F D2 F L2 F L2 F' L2 F U2 F' D F U F2 D F'
R2 F' L2 D2 F2 U2 F' L2 D2 F R2 D' B' U' B2 D' B
U2 F2 R2 F2 U' F2 R2 F2 U R' U' R2 U R2 U' R'
R2 B2 D' L2 D' L2 D2 B2 D' F' D F R2 U' F U2 F'
L B' R F2 R' B D2 R D2 L' B2 D2 L D2 F2 B2 R'
F2 D2 R2 D2 F2 L F2 D2 R B2 D' R2 D' F2 L'
L D R2 D' L D B2 L2 U' F2 L2 B2 D2 L2 U
F' B U B' U R2 F' R2 F R2 B' D2 F2 D2 R2 B
F D B2 D' F L2 U R2 F2 U' L2 D R2 D' F2
F2 D B2 D2 F2 R2 B2 U' F2 L2 B2 F' D B2 D' F'
L2 F2 L B2 R2 D2 L' F2 R' D2 R D' L D' L B2 R2 U
L U L' U R B2 R F2 L' B2 L F2 R' U2 R'






Spoiler: LLEO OH




F' U2 F2 R2 F' R2 F R2 F' R2 F' U' B U' B' F U
F2 U' R2 B2 U R2 U F2 R2 U2 R' D L2 D' R'
D' F2 D2 F2 R2 U' R2 D2 L2 F2 D L' R U2 F2 L' R'
R L' U R' U F2 R' D2 L D2 L' D2 L2 D2 F2 R
R D L' D' R D L U' L2 D' R2 D L2 D' R2 U R2 U
U2 R2 D2 L2 F' U2 L2 U2 R2 D2 U' L2 U' L2 B'
L2 B' U2 B U2 F' L2 F2 U2 F' R2 D B D' R2 F' U2 F
U2 L2 D2 R2 B' U2 R2 U2 L2 D2 U' R2 U' R2 F' U'
B' U2 L2 F' D2 B' L2 F2 U2 R2 B' U' B' U B F' U2
F2 L2 R2 U' L2 U B2 R2 U F2 U' R' B2 L2 R2 F2 R'
L2 F2 U' L2 D R2 D B2 D2 L2 U L' D R2 D' L'
B U' L2 U L2 U B' U2 L2 D F2 L2 U F2 U' L2 F2 D



Good luck!


----------



## immortalchaos29 (Mar 23, 2013)

*F2L 2H: 12.01*

10.41, 15.07, 11.08, 13.03, (8.96), (15.95), 11.66, 9.83, 10.62, 13.53, 12.82, 12.05

*LL 2H: 4.35 *

4.77, 3.90, 3.99, (5.18), 3.97, 4.68, 4.10, 4.73, (3.58), 4.01, 4.49, 4.84

Nice week!


----------



## khoavo12 (Mar 23, 2013)

F2L 2H: 10.55

9.81, 12.53, 8.99, 12.03, 12.88, 9.15, 10.31, (8.90), 9.66, (13.37), 10.29, 9.88

LL 2H: 4.70

5.35, 4.96, (3.42), 4.18, 5.96, 4.70, 4.34, (6.55), 4.15, 4.04, 4.70, 4.65


----------



## MarcelP (Mar 23, 2013)

*F2L 2H*: 15.68 17.53 19.98 (22.01) 18.26 18.20 17.46 15.96 20.54 17.36 19.23 (13.15) = *18.02* Oh crap.. I am not awake yet..

*LL 2H *: 7.28 6.95 (5.32) 7.00 (9.28) 6.65 8.10 8.78 6.31 7.34 7.40 7.20 = *7.30* ... mmm ok


----------



## Outsmash (Mar 23, 2013)

*F2l 2H:* 9.37, 9.81, (11.77), 9.44, 10.13, (7.89), 9.74, 9.67, 10.65, 9.70, 10.03, 10.86 = *9.94*
*LL 2H:* 3.48, 2.76, 3.80, (4.65), 3.91, 4.02, 3.70, 4.44, (2.64), 3.91, 3.86, 4.37 = *3.82*


----------



## ThomasJE (Mar 24, 2013)

ROUND 20 IS NOW CLOSED.
Here are the results:

F2L 2H
1	-	Outsmash	-	9.94
2	-	khoavo12	-	10.55
3	-	immortalchaos29	-	12.01
4	-	MarcelP	-	18.02

LL 2H
1	-	Outsmash	-	3.82
2	-	immortalchaos29	-	4.35
3	-	khoavo12	-	4.70
4	-	MarcelP	-	7.30

Congrats to Outsmash!
The Round 21 scrambles will be up shortly.


----------



## ThomasJE (Mar 24, 2013)

ROUND 21 IS NOW OPEN.
Here are the scrambles:



Spoiler: F2B 2H




B' R2 D2 B D2 R2 F L2 B U2 B D F2 L' F R F D2 U' R' F
B2 U2 R2 B L2 F R2 F' D2 F' L2 D L' R U' F' L2 D2 B2 U B'
R2 U2 R2 U2 B2 U2 B2 R2 B' R2 D2 U' F D' R' B F' U2 R' F' D'
U2 L2 F2 U2 L2 D' B2 F2 D F2 U' L U F' R' B U' F' R D'
L2 D U B2 U L2 B2 U2 B2 F' L2 R2 F' L2 D' R B2 R U'
R' U D' L D F2 L F2 B' R2 U2 L U2 F2 U2 R2 D2 R2 L' D2
R2 L2 D B' R U2 F R' D' F L2 U L2 F2 D2 L2 U B2 R2 L2
U B2 U L2 D2 B2 F2 D' L2 R2 U2 R' D L F R U B' L' F' R
B U2 F' U2 F2 L2 D2 U2 F2 R2 F R' B D F U L D U' L' U2
D F L U F D B U' R' B' R L' U2 R F2 U2 R' F2 R2 U2 R
D R F L' U' R' B' R L F U' B2 D' R2 D' F2 D L2 D' F2 L2
L2 D2 U L2 F2 D L2 R2 U' B2 D B L D L2 B2 F R' U2 L B2






Spoiler: F2B OH




B2 D' L2 U B2 D' F2 R2 D' R2 F R' F U2 B' F2 R D U' B'
U2 B2 L2 D2 B2 R2 D' L2 U' R2 D2 R D' B U2 L B2 R B L2 U2
L' D2 R' U' L F B2 U D' L' D2 F' U2 L2 F2 L2 F2 U2 R2 B2 U2
L2 D' L2 D' R2 U' R2 F2 D2 B2 D' L D' F' D L2 R D R F D'
L2 U' B2 D' F2 U2 R2 D' L2 R2 U R' U R2 D' B U L2 U' R F'
B' R U L2 D R2 D2 F' L U' L2 F2 D' F2 U R2 B2 D' F2 D2
U F2 D2 R2 B2 F2 R2 F2 U R2 U' F L U2 F' L2 F2 L' B2 R'
U2 R2 B2 L' B2 R' U2 L B2 F2 D2 B D2 L R' D' B2 R' B D
B2 U2 B2 R2 U R2 B2 U L2 B2 D L' U' L' R2 D2 B U2 L2 F
U' R' F B' D F' D' L B D B2 D2 F2 D' R2 U' R2 U2
F R U L' F2 R D' F U R D2 L F2 L' F2 D2 L2 F2 U2 R2
F2 D' R2 U R2 U2 B2 R2 U' L2 U' F U L' B' D2 U L R' D2 U'






Spoiler: F2L 2H




U' F2 U L2 D' L2 F2 D F2 L2 U' R' F R2 U2 F' D R B2 L
U2 F2 U2 R2 B' U2 F' L2 F D2 F2 L' B F D2 L D B2 F' R' U'
B2 U R2 D2 F2 R2 B2 L2 D' R2 U' F' D2 F U' F L' D B L U
U B2 D' R2 B2 D2 R2 D' B2 L2 B' D' L' B' U2 R' D R F' L D2
U2 B2 L2 D' R2 D2 R2 F2 R2 F2 D' B R U2 F' L2 B D' B' D' U2
L' F2 D2 L U2 R U2 R' D2 L2 D2 F' L D' F R' U' B' F L D'
B2 L2 U2 F L2 U2 R2 F L2 F U2 R' B' R' B' F2 L' B' R2 U
B2 U' L2 R2 D' L2 F2 D L2 F' U R B2 L F' L R'
B2 L2 B2 L2 U2 L2 U' F2 U2 L2 U2 L' F' U' L2 U2 F R' B R' D'
B2 D' B2 U R2 F2 D2 B2 R2 B2 L' B' L2 R' D B L' R D' L2 R
F2 R2 D R2 D R2 F2 L2 F2 U2 L2 B R F2 L' F2 L2 D R2 U L'
R2 D2 U' L2 D R2 B2 U' F2 U' L2 R D' B' R D U2 R' U' L D'






Spoiler: F2L OH




B2 L2 U' R2 D2 L2 F2 D B2 L2 F2 R' D2 L' U' B2 R U2 F L2 U
F2 U' L D2 R' U' F' B' D' B U R2 F2 U B2 U B2 L2 D2 F2 D2
U' B2 U' R2 F R2 F' L' B2 U2 R2 L2 U' R2 D' B2 L2
L2 R2 B' R2 F2 U2 F' L2 F R2 F2 D' F' R2 D2 L U' R' F' L
L2 U' F2 D B2 D2 U' B2 R2 D2 R U L B D R B2 F2 U F' U2
R F L' U' B2 U2 L D' F' R' B2 L' D2 F2 L' D2 L' D2 L2 D2
U' R' L2 F' D' B D R U' D L2 F2 D2 F R2 L2 D2 R2 F' R2 F'
L' U2 B2 R B U' B' D' R2 B' U L2 U' B2 U2 R2 F2 D2 R2 U' L2
U' B U L2 U F' R F L' U2 R2 F U2 F2 B D2 B U2 F L2
B2 U F2 D B2 D U' R2 B2 U' B L U' F' D' R' F2 D2 L B2 U
B2 R2 U2 F R2 F' L2 B' L2 F2 R' U2 B' U' F L R U' R2 F'
D' B2 U L2 D R2 B2 L2 D2 B2 F2 L' R D' B U' R F' L' F' R'






Spoiler: L10P 2H




M2 U2 B' D2 B U2 B' D2 R2 F' R2 B' L' U' L R' F R B2 U
M2 L2 R2 D2 U' R2 U F2 D' F2 L' U' R2 U R F' L' R U
M' R2 F' R U R F U' B R2 D2 F B R2 F' L2 F U2 L2
R2 F' L2 F' D2 B F2 R2 U2 B' F R' F U F2 L R U2 B L'
M' U R2 B2 L2 D' F2 D' L2 B2 R2 U' L F' R2 F R2 F' L'
M' U2 L2 F2 R D2 R' F2 R2 D2 L' F L2 R2 U R' U' L R
M L' D' B' D' L' F2 D R F2 U2 F' D2 R2 B L2 D2 F U2 B
L2 R2 B D2 B L2 F L2 F' D' L' R' U L' U B R'
M2 R U B U' B' R U' B2 U R2 D' R2 D R2 L2 F2 L2
M2 D2 R2 F2 L D2 R' D2 R2 B2 D2 R D F R F' D' L' F2 U
M2 D L2 D2 F2 L2 D B2 L2 F2 R2 D B' R B' D2 B' R' B' L2 U
M U L2 U R2 D L2 D' L2 R2 F2 U' R' F R U F U' F L2






Spoiler: L10P OH




M2 R' F' L' U R B' U L' F' L2 F B R2 D2 L2 D2 F R2 U2
M B2 D R2 B2 U' L2 U' L2 R2 D' B2 F' R' U2 F L' B2 R2 B L
U B' U2 L U' L' U' B' U' B2 U R2 D' R2 D L2 D' L2
M2 U' B2 L2 D' F2 L2 B2 U' L' R' B' L R'
D2 B2 L B2 D2 L D2 L' F2 L2 B2 D' B L B U L2 F' L' R F'
M L2 B2 L' F2 R D2 L2 U2 L U2 R' U' L' U L
M U' R B' R' L U2 R' F L F2 R F2 L U2 R' D2 R U2 L
M R' U' B L' B' R' D L' F R2 L2 B2 U2 R B2 R' U2
R' F R F U' F' R' F' U2 L2 D2 B2 R' B2 R B2 L' F2 L'
F' L2 D2 B' L2 B2 R2 B U2 L2 F2 R D F' R' D2 L2 B' R2
M' U2 L2 R2 D' R2 F2 U L2 U L2 U2 F R2 B R' B' R' F L2 U
M B2 F2 R2 U' L2 B2 D' F2 D' R2 D F R' F D2 F R F L2






Spoiler: LL 2H




R L F R2 F' R L' F2 U R2 B2 U' F2 D L2 U' B2 D'
F2 U F2 U L2 F2 U2 F2 U' L2 F' L U' L' U L' F
F' U2 F2 R2 F' U2 F' U2 F R2 F' U L U F U' F2 L' F2
B2 R2 F2 L2 D R2 B2 R2 D2 F2 U' F' U F R2 U L B' L
U2 B2 L2 B R2 F D2 F' R2 B2 F' L' F2 U F' U2 L' U' B'
R B2 R F2 R' B2 R F2 R2 U2
U' B2 U L2 F2 U F2 D' F2 U' R2 F L D L' D' F L2
F' U' F2 R' F' R2 U' R F2 U B2 U' F2 U B2 U' R2 U'
U2 R B2 R' U2 R' U2 R B2 U R' U R
F' U2 B L' U2 B L F B2 U' R2 B2 U R2 U' R2 U' B2 U'
R2 B2 U B2 D' R2 D R2 U' R2 U' F U F' U F U2 F'
U2 L2 F2 U F2 L2 U L2 U' F2 U' L' R F U2 F' L' R'






Spoiler: LL OH




L2 B2 U' B2 D L2 D' L2 U L2 U' L' B L F' L2 B' L2 F
F2 R2 B2 L' D2 L B2 R F2 U' F U R U' F'
B2 R2 D L2 D' R2 U B2 R2 D' F2 R D R2 B2 U2 B' U' B' R'
U B U L U' L2 B R' L U2 R U2 R B2 R'
L2 F2 R2 F L2 B' L2 F' D2 R2 F L' F L' U'
F2 U2 F' L2 B D2 F' D2 L2 B2 F' R' F2 R' F2 R2 B U
B' R2 B2 L2 F L2 B' U2 F U2 F2 U R' U' R U R F'
L2 D' B2 D' B2 D2 L2 F2 U2 F2 U F U' R U2 R' U F'
U2 L2 D2 B' D2 F L2 U2 F' U2 B' L' B2 L U2 B U'
R' F2 L2 U2 R' D2 R D2 U2 R U' B' U B L' F L' F
F2 D2 B' D2 F' L2 D2 B U2 R2 D2 U' F U' F'
U L' B' U' B U R2 B2 L F2 L' B2 L F2 R2 U2






Spoiler: LLEO 2H




L' D' R2 D L' D' R2 B2 U B2 L2 D F2 U' F2
R2 F2 L' D2 L' D2 L2 F2 R U2 B2 D' R D B2 U2 R
R L' U' L U' F2 R F2 R' F2 L D2 R2 D2 F2 L'
D R2 U' R2 U R2 B2 U B2 R' U2 R D' R' U2 R'
L2 R2 F2 L2 U B2 U B2 L2 F2 D2 L D' R2 D L
F2 D B' R2 B D F B' L2 U2 B' D2 F R2 B2
U2 L2 F2 L2 B L2 F' D2 F2 D' F' D' F2 L2 B'
U2 F2 D R2 D' L2 D R2 D' L2 D F' U F D' F' U' F'
B2 L2 F' D2 F2 R2 F R2 F' R2 F D' F D' F L2 B2 U'
F' U' F U F' R2 D2 B2 L2 B L2 B D2 R2 U2
R2 D' R2 F2 U' F2 D R2 B2 U L R' U2 L' R'
R' U2 B2 L' D2 R D2 R' B2 L2 F2 U F2 U' F2 L'






Spoiler: LLEO OH




R2 B2 L2 B' D2 F D2 B' L2 U' F' U F' R2 F2
L2 D' B2 D' R2 D2 L2 U F2 U' L D R2 D' L'
F2 U' F2 R2 U' R2 U B2 U' F2 U B F' R2 B F'
F' D2 R2 B' U2 R2 D2 U2 F2 U2 F' U' L2 D F2 D' F2
B U B' U F B D2 F' U2 F D2 F' B'
U2 L2 F2 U2 F D2 B' R2 B D2 F U L2 U L2 U' L2
R2 D B2 U2 L2 D' R2 D' F2 R2 D R' D L2 D' R' U'
U2 L F2 L' U2 L D2 R D2 L B2 U' B2 U B2 L2 U F2
B L2 B L2 B R2 F2 D2 F D2 F D' F2 D R2 B U'
U F2 L2 D2 B2 D' B2 D' L2 F2 U' F U' R2 U' R2 U F'
B2 R2 B2 L' B2 L B2 R U' L U' L' R U'
B U B' U F2 L2 B' D2 B' D2 B2 L2 F2



Good luck!


----------



## MarcelP (Mar 24, 2013)

*F2L 2H* : 16.84 (12.23) (19.87) 17.14 16.07 17.62 16.53 17.09 18.87 18.68 16.40 19.46 = *17.47* // yeah.. I am getting better


----------



## khoavo12 (Mar 25, 2013)

F2L 2H

Session Average: 11.52
σ: 1.46
Best Time: 9.85
Worst Time: 14.12
Individual Times:
11.20, 12.79, 13.19, 10.60, 12.33, 11.29, (9.85), 9.85, 10.95, (14.12), 10.35, 12.69

LL2H

Session Average: 5.52
σ: 1.07
Best Time: 4.47
Worst Time: 8.22
Individual Times:
5.74, 6.04, 6.42, 5.17, 5.88, 5.74, 5.14, (8.22), 4.84, (4.47), 4.54, 5.72


----------



## sneaklyfox (Mar 30, 2013)

Round 21
F2L 2H Average: 10.92
11.63, 10.44, 10.94, 11.29, 11.01, 10.92, (9.09), 11.75, 10.98, (14.47), 9.35, 10.86
Well I'm happy with a sub-11 average and two sub-10s.

LL 2H Average: 4.41
4.67, 4.65, (6.03), 4.02, 4.19, 4.54, 4.33, 3.84, 4.75, 4.64, (3.20), 4.51
I got like 4 A-perms...


----------



## sneaklyfox (Mar 30, 2013)

*Round 21 Results*

ROUND 21 IS NOW CLOSED.

F2L 2H
1. sneaklyfox 10.92
2. khoavo12 11.52
3. MarcelP 17.47

LL 2H
1. sneaklyfox 4.41
2. khoavo12 5.52

Congratulations to everyone who improved!


----------



## MarcelP (Apr 5, 2013)

Where are the new scrambles? I was all warmed up and ready for a new PB on F2L 2H.. LOL


----------



## ThomasJE (Apr 5, 2013)

MarcelP said:


> Where are the new scrambles? I was all warmed up and ready for a new PB on F2L 2H.. LOL



Sorry; I haven't had any time this week. I will post new scrambles tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## ThomasJE (Apr 5, 2013)

*Round 22 Scrambles*

ROUND 22 IS NOW OPEN.
Here are the scrambles:



Spoiler: F2B 2H




D F2 L2 R2 F2 U R2 D' U2 L2 D' F' L B2 D2 R B2 F L2 U' R
B2 U2 L U' F D' L U' R2 D2 B U2 D2 F2 L2 F R2 U2 L2
R2 D2 F2 U2 F2 L2 F R2 F' R2 F U B' D U2 L' D' R' F'
B2 L2 B2 U2 F2 D L2 U' B2 L2 R' B L2 R2 U' B2 U2 B' R2 D2
D' B2 R2 U2 B2 R2 F2 U L2 D' B2 R D' R2 D B L B2 R F' R
D' F2 D L F' U R B' D F D2 R2 D2 F' R2 F' D2 L2 B' L2
U' B2 L2 F2 U' F2 D L2 D' L2 D2 L U2 B2 L' B F' L R2
U2 B2 R2 D B2 L2 U' F2 D2 U' F2 L F' U B' D' B' F' R D F
F2 D' R2 D L2 D R2 B2 L2 B2 R2 B' L' B' F D' R B D' B' L2
U2 R' D2 U2 L B2 L U2 L U2 R' D' L' D U F R F D' R2 U
F2 U' B2 L2 R2 D B2 U' B2 U2 R U' B' R F' L2 U L B' R D'
D L2 R2 D' L2 R2 B2 R2 D R2 U' F D' U2 L F' U' R B R' F






Spoiler: F2B OH




D2 R2 B2 L2 F2 U' R2 D2 F2 U' R2 B R' B' U R B L B' U' R
D' U2 B2 F2 L2 U' B2 R2 U' R2 U L D2 B U R' F L' D' U F
L2 U2 B2 U2 L' D2 R' F2 L D2 R' B U F' L2 U2 R' B2 U L2
F L2 R2 F' R2 F D2 B2 R2 F' R2 D' B R2 F' L B L' D' R
F R2 U R' B' U2 D' B D R D F2 B2 U' L2 U' R2 U2 B2 R2 D'
D2 U2 F2 D2 B' R2 B D2 B R2 F' D' B R' D' L' B D' B L2 F'
L2 D2 L2 B2 U2 L B2 L' U2 R2 B R' U2 B D R' B2 R2 U2
U2 L2 D' B2 L2 D' B2 R2 D U' L' D B R' U L U' L' F R2
L2 U2 R' D2 F2 R D2 R F2 D2 F2 U' F' D' L B L' D2 U' F2
D B2 L F' R L2 U2 L2 U B U' R2 B2 R2 D2 B2 U' R2 U2 B2 D
D' B2 U2 L2 U L2 U R2 B2 U R' F R D U B' L' F' D' L2 R
U2 R2 D U2 B2 L2 U R2 D B2 U' L D R F R2 U' F' U2 L D2






Spoiler: F2L 2H




D' B D' F' L' U B' D R2 F' U' F2 U R2 U' R2 B2 D' B2 L2 D
U2 L B' L' U' F' L' B L F2 R2 D2 R2 D' R2 B2 R2 U B2 D
B U2 L U L F2 L B R' D2 F' B' R2 D2 B R2 L2 F' D2 L2
U L2 D R2 D' R2 U R2 U' B2 F' U' F2 L' R D2 B2 D F R2 U'
R2 B2 U2 R2 U2 B L2 B2 L2 U2 B' U' B2 R D L D2 B2 F D
D' F2 D F2 D' F2 L2 U' R2 D' U' R' U' L' U L' U2 B' F' D' R'
F2 R' U2 F2 L' R2 F2 R D2 L B U B D2 F' R B' D2 R2 D L
D' F2 R2 D' U2 L2 U2 R2 F2 R2 D F L' R' B2 D R D2 B' U' R
R2 B2 U2 F U2 R2 B2 F L2 F D2 L D' R2 D2 F' L F' R2 D' F'
R2 F2 D2 L F2 L' U2 L U2 R F2 D' U' B D2 L U2 R U2 F R2
L F2 D2 B2 R2 F2 L' D2 U2 F2 D R2 F2 L B' F2 U L2 R
B' U2 R2 B U2 L2 D2 U2 B' F' L2 R F' L' U' R2 B2 F' R U






Spoiler: F2L OH




L2 F U2 F' R2 F' L2 B' L2 R2 F' L' D L' R D' U' B2 F2 D' B'
U' B2 D' B2 U R2 B2 U2 B2 D' F2 R D U L' D B' R U2 F'
U R2 F L U R2 B2 D2 L F2 L2 D' B2 U2 L2 F2 R2 D' F2 U
U' F2 L' F' D' R U D B L' F B U2 B' D2 F' L2 B2 L2 D2
R2 B' L' F' B2 R D' L' U2 L2 B' L2 B' U2 F' U2 B' D2 L2
R2 L U R L F B R' D' R' U2 D2 R' F2 U2 R F2 R' F2 D2
D F2 D' R2 U2 R2 F2 R2 U R2 U B' L2 U' R2 U2 R' D' L D B'
U F2 L2 B2 L2 U B2 D F2 D' R2 F' L D' B2 R' D2 B2 D' F2 R
U2 B2 R' B2 R U2 B2 F2 L' U2 R2 F R' F2 R' D' L U R B D
U' R2 U F2 L2 D L2 D' U R2 U' L R B' R F' R2 D' L2 R2 B
R2 F L2 B' L2 F2 L2 R2 D2 B R2 D' F2 L' D L U F' U B2 U'
D2 B2 F2 R F2 U2 L F2 L D2 B' L2 U' R2 U' R D' L2 F2 L2






Spoiler: L10P 2H




F2 U' F2 D B2 D2 B2 U' R2 B2 U B' L B' D L D' L' R2
M' B U2 B' L' B' R2 L' D F' D2 L2 F D2 F D2 F2 R2 B2
M R2 D2 R2 U' F2 R2 D R2 F2 U R' D2 L' F' R' B' R2 F' L
M2 R B L' D F D R F' L' F2 R2 D B2 U2 R2 L2 D F2 D R2
M2 U2 R2 B2 F2 D B2 D' B2 U B2 U' R' B R' U2 R2 F2 R' B' R'
M' U2 L2 U2 B L2 B' D2 U2 L2 R2 U' L' D L U' R' B R'
M' R' L2 D F2 D2 L D F2 R' F2 R2 B2 R' U2 R' F2 D2 R2
M' L2 R2 U F2 U' B2 L2 R2 F2 U R B' U2 R' B' U2 R' B' U
U2 B' U L' B R2 D' L F' D2 F R2 B R2 L2 D2 F2 R2 B'
M' F U F' U' R' F' R U' R2 L2 D F2 D R2 L2 U' B2 U2
M2 U' L2 F2 L2 U L2 U2 B2 U B2 U F' L D L' D' F' L2
M' F2 D2 L2 B' L2 D2 R2 F' U' L' U R' U B' U L R'






Spoiler: L10P OH




M2 U2 B2 L2 B2 U B2 D' U B2 R2 U2 B L2 F R B' U2 F U' R2
R2 F2 L' D2 L' F2 R' B2 R2 F2 R2 B' R' B' L2 B2 U'
M2 L D2 R F2 R' F2 R F2 D2 L2 B L R' F R' F R2 U
U2 R L2 B R' F2 R2 F' R2 B' R2 F L2 B2 R2
M' U L2 F2 D' F2 D R2 F2 D' F2 D2 L' R' F' L2 R D' R2 D L
M2 U2 L2 R2 B D2 R2 B R2 B2 F' R F L2 U' L' U' R B L
M R2 U F2 L2 B2 L2 F2 U' L2 D2 B2 L U2 L' B2 F' R F L2 U2
M' B2 R F2 L' B2 R U2 R2 U2 B2 U B U' B U2 L B2
F2 D2 L2 F' U2 B L2 U2 F U2 B L B' D R D' L F D2 R F'
M2 R2 D F L' F2 L F' L2 F2 U' F2 D' R2 D' B2 U' L2 D'
R L2 D' B' D B R F2 D' R2 L2 U' R2 L2 D2 F2 R2 L2
M R2 F2 L' D2 L F2 L' D2 R' B' U2 L R' F2 U'






Spoiler: LL 2H




U' L2 R2 U' L2 F2 U' F2 L2 U L' R F' R2 F' L' R'
L F2 D R2 D B2 R' U2 B2 R F2 D2 L2 U2 B2 U2
U2 F2 D R2 D' L2 D R2 D' L2 U F' R F U' F' R' F'
L2 D2 B R2 B R2 B2 D2 L2 F2 U' L F L' F' U F U'
F2 R' B2 R' D2 B2 R2 F2 U2 L' F R2 U2 R2 F' L'
B U' B R B R' U' L2 D2 F R2 F2 R2 F D2 L2 U2 B
D2 B D2 L2 B D2 R2 F2 D2 B L2 R' B2 L' D2 L B' F'
L' B2 F2 L B2 L' B2 R B2 R' F2 D' R B2 R' D B L B'
F R2 B U2 B' U2 F R2 F2 U2 F2 D B' R' B R D' F2
L B L2 B' L' B2 R2 D' R2 U' R2 U F2 R2 D B2
R' F2 D2 B2 L2 D2 L B2 L B2 L F' R F L2 F2
F' U2 R2 F' U2 F2 U2 R2 F' R2 F2 R F' L F L' R






Spoiler: LL OH




F' L' U L F U F2 R U2 R' U2 R' F2 R U2
F2 R2 U R2 D' F2 D F2 U' F2 U' B' R' F R' F' R2 B
U2 R2 B2 L F2 L' B2 L F2 L2 R2 B' U' B U L U'
L2 U L2 U' B2 U F2 U' B2 U F2 R B' D' B' D B2 R'
L2 U' B2 F2 D R2 D' B2 R2 B2 D2 B D R D' R' B R2 F2
B' R2 D2 L2 F2 D2 F L2 F L2 F R' B' R F2 R' B2 R'
R2 B2 L' D2 R2 B2 R D2 L B2 R2 U' L' D2 L U' R
U2 L' U2 L U2 R2 B2 L' B2 R' U2 B L2 U L' U2 B' U' R'
R2 B2 L' D2 R2 B2 R D2 L B2 R2 U' L' D2 L U' R U'
D' R2 U R2 U' R2 F2 U' F2 L D R D' L' D R
U2 F R2 F' U2 F U2 R2 F' L2 B2 R D' B' D B' L2 R'
U B U L U' L2 B R D2 R D2 R' D2 R D2 R2 B2 L






Spoiler: LLEO 2H




F L2 B' R2 B' D2 R2 B2 L2 U2 F D' U F U F' D
U F2 U2 R2 B2 L2 D L2 B2 R2 U' F' U F' U F U2 F'
F' U2 F2 U2 F U2 F' U2 F U2 F' D B' R2 B D' F2
U' R2 B2 U R2 U R2 U' B2 R2 U R' D R' U2 R D' R
L D R2 D' L D2 L2 F2 R2 U L2 B2 D' L2 U'
L' F2 R D2 R' F2 L' B2 R2 B2 F2 D' L2 U B2 U' R2 F2
F' B U B' U' L2 F L2 B' L2 B L2 U2 B2 U2 B'
R2 D L2 D2 F2 L2 D R2 B2 U' F2 R D2 R' F2 R D2 R'
B D' F U' F' U D F2 U2 B' R2 F R2 U2 F' U2 F U2
L2 B2 L2 U L2 R2 D L2 F2 R2 U2 L' U' L U' R' F2 R
L2 D' L2 D F2 U B2 U2 B' D2 F R2 F' D2 B' U2 F2
D2 B R2 B' R2 D2 R2 F D2 F' D2 L' B R2 B' L






Spoiler: LLEO OH




F2 U2 F2 U2 L' D2 L U2 F2 U2 F' R' B2 R F'
U2 R2 F2 U R2 U R2 U2 F2 U B U' B' R2 U F' U2 F
R2 B' D2 B D2 B' L2 B D2 R' B L2 B' R' U2 F
R' D' L2 D R L2 D2 B2 U' B2 D' F2 D' F2
F' L2 R2 D2 B D2 L2 B' D2 F D2 L F' R2 F L' B
B2 L2 B' L2 U2 B' U2 F U2 F' U' B U' B'
L' B2 U2 L2 F2 D2 R' D2 R' D2 R2 D R' F2 L2 U B2 L
L D R2 D' L F2 U L2 D' B2 D L2 F2 L2 U'
F U2 F L2 B' R2 B L2 F' R2 F' U' B U' B' U2
B' R2 U' R2 U R2 U2 L2 D2 F' R2 D2 L2
F U F' U F U2 R2 F L2 F' R2 F L2 F2
U2 B L2 B' L2 F U2 F' U' B' U B



Good luck!


----------



## MarcelP (Apr 5, 2013)

Round 22 
*
F2L 2H* : 21.51 20.76 20.25 17.56 (21.59) 16.81 16.56 17.76 18.78 16.67 (14.86) 16.76 = *18.34* // meeewww, I needed a few solves to warm up 

*LL 2H*: 7.21 8.59 7.53 8.37 (8.90) 7.60 8.46 7.46 8.31 6.68 (6.50) 6.81 =* 7.70* // Wow, that was fast..

*F2L OH*: (99.23) 80.79 82.42 80.53 (79.45) = *81.25*// I do so suck at OH.  I can only do 5 without cramping up. Last hand was left.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Apr 5, 2013)

ThomasJE said:


> Sorry; I haven't had any time this week. I will post new scrambles tonight or tomorrow.



Since these new scrambles are just up today I will post results the next week (instead of tomorrow).


----------



## khoavo12 (Apr 6, 2013)

Round 22

F2L 2H - Average: 10.79

11.55, (13.14), 9.89, 9.37, 12.49, 11.50, (9.15), 9.70, 9.70, 11.94, 10.25, 11.49

LL2H - Average: 5.63

(3.79), 4.79, 5.44, 6.37, (6.69), 5.19, 5.82, 6.57, 4.34, 5.89, 5.89, 6.02


----------



## awesomecuber150 (Apr 7, 2013)

Round 22

*F2L 2H: * *11.28* 11.19, 14.94, 12.14, 11.86, 15.37, 12.27, 12.35, 12.23, 9.64, 10.09, 8.71, 10.09 (Hehe Last 5 solves average was 9.94 sub 10! They also prove that I'm totally able to get sub 10 f2l just have to use my inspection more)
*
LL 2H:* *5.85* 5.97, 5.77, 5.33, 6.58, 5.54, 5.48, 5.12, 6.26, 5.05, 6.88, 6.31, 6.10 (Holy crap my last layer sucks! got to work on that.)

*F2L OH:* *24.28* 25.54, 24.87, 20.24, 36.42, 19.53, 27.16, 29.35, 24.31, 19.84, 24.19, 23.35, 23.91


----------



## Schmidt (Apr 7, 2013)

Schmidt : Substep : R#22 : F2L 2H :* 16.42* (σ = 2.00)

18.13, 14.90, 14.50, 19.86, 15.54, 16.46, 15.51, 20.75, 13.36, 17.07, 13.56, 18.65


Schmidt : Substep : R#22 : LL 2H :* 6.39 *(σ = 1.18)

4.77, 7.29, 4.41, 5.75, 7.03, 6.46, 6.41, 8.96, 19.42, 5.34, 5.60, 6.31


----------



## Gordon (Apr 10, 2013)

*Round 22*

*F2L 2H: 22.983*
deleted the session in qqtimer before copying the individual times...

*LL 2H: 10.126*
(6.535), 10.199, 7.296, 10.913, 9.864, 11.631, 11.690, (11.768), 11.657, 9.632, 9.576, 8.799


----------



## Deleted member 18847 (Apr 10, 2013)

*Round 22*

*F2l 2H : 12.41*
14.10, (10.41), 11.51, 13.60, (15.28), 11.34, 13.14, 10.71, 10.70, 13.08, 13.02, 12.90

*LL 2H : 6.34*
(4.32), 5.78, 6.24, 6.51, 5.65, 6.58, 6.53, 7.56, 5.01, 7.26, 6.24, (8.91)


----------



## sneaklyfox (Apr 13, 2013)

Round 22
F2L 2H Average: 10.75
10.49, 11.64, 10.75, 11.92, 9.66, (9.58), 11.29, 10.12, 11.62, 10.29, 9.72, (11.99)
Nice that there were 3 sub-10s.

F2L OH Average: 16.54
(15.05), (20.95), 16.34, 18.11, 15.18
Only did 5 to save time.

LL 2H Average: 4.71
(3.80), 4.64, 3.86, 5.14, 5.13, 4.17, 4.21, (6.11), 5.35, 4.42, 4.38, 5.83
I'm not happy.

LL OH Average: 7.56
7.84, (6.48), 7.62, 7.22, (9.27)
lol... I haven't done this in so long I forget if these times are good or bad.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Apr 13, 2013)

*Round 22 Results*

ROUND 22 IS NOW CLOSED.

F2L 2H
1. sneaklyfox 10.75
2. khoavo12 10.79
3. awesomecuber150 11.28
4. bacyril 12.41
5. Schmidt 16.42
6. MarcelP 18.34
7. Gordon 22.98

F2L OH
1. sneaklyfox 16.54
2. awesomecuber150 24.28
3. MarcelP 81.25

LL 2H
1. sneaklyfox 4.71
2. khoavo12 5.63
3. awesomecuber150 5.85
4. bacyril 6.34
5. Schmidt 6.39
6. MarcelP 7.70
7. Gordon 10.12

LL OH
1. sneaklyfox 7.56

Congratulations everyone! We had nice participation this time.


----------



## MarcelP (Apr 13, 2013)

sneaklyfox said:


> Congratulations everyone! We had nice participation this time.



Did you notice I almost beat you at OH F2L? If I was only 65 seconds faster.. LOL


----------



## sneaklyfox (Apr 14, 2013)

MarcelP said:


> Did you notice I almost beat you at OH F2L? If I was only 65 seconds faster.. LOL



Oh my! You're right! I didn't even notice... I guess I should practice more to make sure I can stay ahead.


----------



## ThomasJE (Apr 14, 2013)

ROUND 23 IS NOW OPEN.
Here are the scrambles:



Spoiler: F2B 2H




D' U' B2 L2 U2 B2 R2 U' B2 F2 D2 B' D2 R F R B2 L2 U' F2
L2 U B2 U2 B2 U' F2 L2 F2 U2 B2 R' D2 U2 B D B' L2 B2 R' D2
B U2 B U2 R2 U2 B' D2 F D2 F U' R2 D U2 L2 F U' R' D' L
F L2 B' U2 B2 R2 F2 U2 F' L2 F2 L F' U' F' R' D2 B U2 L2 D'
F2 U2 R2 F' R2 B2 F U2 L2 F2 R2 U' L2 F' U2 R F2 U' R' B L'
R' L2 D F R2 L U F2 D R L' B2 L2 D2 B2 U2 L' B2 U2 L
B D' F L' D B2 L2 B R' U' R2 B2 R U2 L F2 L D2 R U2 L'
F2 L2 B2 R D2 F2 R U2 R2 D2 B2 U' F D2 U2 R2 F' L B D
B2 R2 F2 D2 R' U2 F2 D2 L D2 R U' B F D R2 U B' U' R' B'
D2 F' L2 U2 R2 D2 B F' U2 B' L2 D' F' R2 D2 L' D2 L' U L' F
B L' U R' B2 D' F2 R2 F U2 L' U2 L2 B2 U2 F2 R F2 R F2
R D F2 R' U R' B' D' F' R' F2 D2 F' L2 F2 L2 F' L2 B' R2 B2






Spoiler: F2B OH




B' R L' U L F R' U L' F' R2 F2 R2 D' B2 U' R2 B2 L2 U'
B2 L2 D' F2 L2 U' B2 U2 R2 B2 R2 F' R D L' B2 D' R2 F' L2 R'
U2 F2 L F2 L2 B2 R' F2 D2 U2 F2 D U' B' R D2 R' F U B2
B2 R' U D2 R2 F2 B' R F' D L2 F' R2 F2 B L2 B U2 R2 L2
R2 F' R2 B' U2 B' L2 B D2 U2 F D' B F2 U F' R2 B' U R' U
L' U2 F B' L' D R2 L2 F' L' D2 F2 L2 F2 D R2 B2 U2 D F2 D
D' L D2 L2 D2 R' F2 D F D2 R' U2 R2 B2 U2 F2 L2 F2 L2 D2
U B2 L2 U' F2 R2 U L2 U F2 U2 L U' F' R B2 L B' F' D' R'
F' B' U' F' U D' R' L2 D' L F2 R2 L' D2 F2 L D2 R U2 B2
R2 F2 L' U D2 L' F L' D' B' U2 B2 R2 D' B2 R2 D' L2 U B2 R2
F2 D B D' R2 L D L D' F2 R L B2 L' F2 D2 F2 L'
L B2 U2 R D2 L U2 B2 L U2 R2 F D U2 L2 U L2 F D2 B' F2






Spoiler: F2L 2H




D2 B2 D2 F R2 F L2 D2 F L2 R2 U' R' F U2 F2 R B' R U' R2
U2 B2 R2 D2 F2 L2 R2 F D2 B2 L2 U' R' D F2 U R F' L B' F
B2 U2 L2 D' R2 B2 L2 D2 B2 U B D2 F' D2 R U L2 D U R2
D2 B L2 F' D2 F D2 F' U2 L' U B L B F' L2 U' B2
F2 D2 R' D2 R' U2 F2 R' F2 U2 R B F2 R D2 R' B D' F' L R
F' L2 F R2 F L2 U2 L2 U2 R2 F L U F D2 R D F D' B U'
L U2 L B2 R' B2 L D2 R F2 D2 B L2 R U' R2 D B D U R
U2 B2 D L2 D' B2 D L2 B2 D' R2 B' U2 R2 U2 F2 R D' L' R2
D' R2 B2 D' F2 L2 D' U' F2 L' F D L D L' U' B D B2 L
D2 R B2 U2 B2 U2 R F2 D2 F2 U2 F' L' B2 U F2 D B' D2 B'
L' R' U2 F2 R' B2 R F2 U2 R2 U' L B2 D2 B R2 D F U2 B'
F2 U2 F2 R2 D2 L' B2 D2 L' D2 R F R2 B' U' L R' D' L B






Spoiler: F2L OH




F R2 F' D2 R2 F2 U2 F' R2 F L2 D L R D' F L' F L R2 U
F U2 F2 R2 D2 U2 F L2 R2 U2 F R' U L B' R D B2 R2 U R
R2 L U' R' F B D' R F' B2 D R2 B2 L2 F2 D' F2 U' B2 D
R' B2 D2 R F2 L2 B2 F2 R' F2 L' D' R B R' B' F D U F'
B' U D2 R' U L2 U2 B D R F2 U2 R2 U2 F2 D2 L2 B R2 F2 U2
B2 L2 F' L2 D2 U2 F L2 F2 R2 D2 L' F R' B' U2 R' F2 D R B2
L2 F D2 B F2 R2 B2 L2 D2 B2 U2 L D' R F2 U' B' F D2 L U2
L' F2 R' F U' L2 D' R2 F' L' F2 B D2 F2 U2 B' U2 R2 F' U2 D2
L2 R2 U' R2 B2 L2 F2 U2 B2 D U B L' B' F2 D' U2 F' L2 F2 R
B' U2 L2 D2 F2 U2 B' D2 L2 F' L2 U' R' U' L' D' F' L2 B' L
D2 L R2 B2 D2 L' B2 U2 R' D2 F2 U' F U L2 R' F' D' R2 B' U'
F U2 F L' D' R B2 L' B2 U F2 L2 F R2 F' R2 U2 R2 F L2






Spoiler: L10P 2H




M' L2 D2 R B2 L' D2 R D2 L' U2 R F U' F2 L R' F D' L' R2
M L' B2 L' D2 L' R2 F2 D2 R2 D2 R F L2 R2 D' R D U2 L R
M' B2 D F2 D' F2 L2 F2 R2 U F2 L B L' D L B' L U2
M B2 R' L F' L U L2 U R F2 R' F2 R' D2 R2 B2 L' F2 U2
F2 D' R2 U L2 D' L2 U R2 D' R2 B' D R D' L D2 B F R
M' D B2 D' U2 B2 R2 U' L2 D2 R2 F R' F D2 F R F L2 U
M L2 B2 D U L2 D' B2 L2 U2 R2 D L F' L' F R F' R U' B2
M' U2 F2 L2 F2 U F2 L2 R2 D' B2 D B R' B2 R B' R2 F2
R2 B' R' F2 B L D2 L' U' F2 D2 R2 U' B2 L2 D' L2 B2 D2
B' R2 D2 F L2 B' D2 L2 B R2 B2 U R U' L2 R B' R2 F'
M2 U2 L2 B2 L B2 R D2 R' B2 L2 F2 U' F' L B2 F' L2
M' R U2 L R2 F2 R U2 F' U' R U' L' R' U'






Spoiler: L10P OH




M2 U L F R2 U2 R F' R' U2 R' D2 L2 B2 R B2 L F2 R2
M2 U2 F2 D R2 U' R2 B2 F2 D B2 D' R' F D F D' F2 R U2
M2 L2 R2 D2 L2 R2 U2 F' U2 F2 U2 L2 D' L' D L' F2 U2 F' U
U2 F2 D' B2 R2 U' B2 F2 D L2 U2 F R' D' R U2 F2 D U2 F'
F R2 F D2 B' D2 F2 L2 F D2 F L B D B' L B R2
M B L2 F' L2 B2 U2 B U2 F' U2 F L F' R U2 L' B R' U
M D2 R' U2 R2 B2 R' B2 L D2 L' U2 B' U' L D2 R' U B2 L' R
M2 L2 F' U2 B R2 B' D2 U2 B' R2 F' U' F' R' F' L' B L2 D L'
F' L' U2 B L' D2 R B' L2 F2 L2 D' B2 D R2 B2 D' L2 U2
M2 B2 F2 R F2 L R B2 F2 R F2 R2 B U2 F' D R D L2 F
M2 L2 R2 F D2 F2 R2 F R2 F D2 F' D L D B D' L R2 U2
M' R2 U F2 D' L2 B2 U' B2 L2 U' F2 R' B2 L' B' L B' R' U






Spoiler: LL 2H




R' F2 D2 L2 D2 L' D2 R' D2 R2 F2 U L' U' F' L2 F' L F2
F R2 F2 L F' L2 B2 D2 L F2 R' B2 R' U2
B2 L U2 L2 F2 L U2 B2 R' D2 U2 F' U F R B U' B'
R' F' U' L' U' L2 F R F2 D2 L B2 D2 L2 F2 U2 R U2
D R2 F2 D2 L2 U B2 D L2 F2 U' F L2 U R U' L2 R' F'
U2 B2 R2 F2 R' B2 L B2 R D2 R' B R F2 R2 B U'
B U2 F2 L2 F U2 B' U2 F2 R2 F' U' B2 F2 D' B2 F2
L2 U' B' U' R' U' R L2 B2 U2 L2 B2 L2 U2 B' U2 L2
B2 D' F2 L2 B2 U' B2 L2 D2 F' D2 B R F' R B
U2 B' R2 F2 R2 U2 B L2 F' L2 U' F U' F2 U2 F
R2 D' F2 D F2 U' F2 U F2 R2 U' R B L' B L B2 R'
U B2 U' R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R2 U' L' B2 R B' R' B' L B2






Spoiler: LL OH




F2 D R2 D' R2 U R2 U' R2 F2 U2 L' B' R B' R' B2 L
F' L2 F2 U2 F' L2 F U2 F2 D' L' D L' F2 U' F'
L2 B2 U' B2 D L2 D' L2 U L2 R U B U' B' R'
R2 D R2 D B2 L2 B2 U2 B2 U' L R B D2 F2 L R'
R' U' F' U F R U2 R2 D B2 D' F2 D B2 D' F2 R2
F R F U F' R' F U' R2 L2 B2 D F2 R2 L2 B2 U'
B2 L2 B2 F' L2 F' R2 F' R2 B F' U' L U' L' B2 U B
U L' B' U' B L U F2 R' F2 L' F2 D2 R' B2 D2 R2 F2
R2 B2 L2 B' L2 B' R2 F' U2 F2 U' F' U' F' L F L'
F2 U2 F2 L U2 L2 U2 F2 L' U2 F2 U R U' B L B' R'
F2 D R2 D' L2 D R2 D' L2 F' R U R' U' F'
B2 L2 D' F2 L2 B2 F2 U' F2 R2 U' L' R' F R2 F' L R'






Spoiler: LLEO 2H




B' R2 F' D2 B' D2 B2 U2 F' U2 R2 U R2 F2 R2 U F2
R B2 U B2 U B2 U2 B2 R2 B2 R F2 R' B2 R F2
R2 U' B2 L2 U B2 U R2 B2 U2 B' D F2 D' B'
B2 U' R2 U B2 U R2 D B2 D' R2 B' U R2 U R2 U' B
F R2 D2 B2 D2 R2 F2 U2 L2 U' L2 U L2 F U'
U2 F2 R F2 L' U2 L U2 R U2 R2 U' R U' R'
R D L2 D' R F2 U B2 R2 U' F2 D B2 D' R2 U'
B2 R2 F D2 F2 L2 F' L2 F L2 F' D F' D F' R2 B2 U'
L2 F2 L2 D U F2 D' L2 U F2 L2 R' D' L2 D R
U2 F2 R2 U2 R U2 R2 F2 R F2 R2 U' F2 D R2 D' R
B2 L2 B2 R' F2 R' B2 L D2 L' F2 D L2 B2 R2 U F2
R2 B2 R2 F' U2 F' R2 B L2 B' R2 D' B2 L2 F2 U' R2






Spoiler: LLEO OH




R2 F2 R U2 R U2 R' F2 R U' R' U R
L2 D' B2 U B2 L2 D F2 U' F2 U' L U L' U L U2 L'
L2 R2 D R2 F2 R2 D' L' R' U2 L' R'
U L2 F2 D' R2 D' R2 D2 F2 L2 U' L' U B2 U B2 U' L
U2 R2 D2 B' L2 B' L2 B2 D2 R2 F U' F' U F
R2 F2 D B2 D' F2 D B2 D' R2 U2
F U2 F' U2 F' U2 F' U2 F R2 U2 L R' F2 L' R'
B2 L2 B U2 B' L2 F' D2 F2 U2 F2 D B2 D L2 F U'
F R2 F L2 F' R2 F L2 F' U2 F' U' F U' F' U2
R2 D B2 D2 L2 D R2 U F2 U' R' D' L2 D R
F D B2 D' F D2 L2 B2 D2 F2 U R2 U' R2 U' R2
L2 F2 R' D2 L2 F2 L D2 R F2 R2 D' L' B2 L D' L' R2



Good luck!


----------



## khoavo12 (Apr 15, 2013)

Round 23

F2L 2H - Average: 10.92

10.92, (8.16), 12.39, 10.40, 10.99, 12.41, (14.51), 10.03, 10.47, 10.27, 11.60, 9.69

LL2H - Average: 4.74

4.12, 5.60, 4.12, (5.91), 4.45, 5.90, 4.61, (3.83), 4.35, 4.96, 4.35, 4.96


----------



## MarcelP (Apr 15, 2013)

*Round 23*
*F2L 2H*: 17.67 18.67 18.41 17.35 19.43 16.41 15.96 (15.79) 17.92 (20.68) 18.28 19.34= *17.94*
*LL 2H*: 7.79 8.55 6.77 6.87 9.40 7.38 8.53 9.55 (6.48) 7.39 6.92 (10.35)= *7.92*
*F2L OH*: (1:07.44) 1:20.43 1:28.86 1:17.77 (1:31.18)= *1:22.35* //Hey cool, I used an 50 mm instead of 55. Roughly 10 secs faster than usual.


----------



## kunparekh18 (Apr 15, 2013)

Do you know full OLL, Marcel? 

Sent from my A75 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MarcelP (Apr 15, 2013)

kunparekh18 said:


> Do you know full OLL, Marcel?



Yep, almost full OLL. I am just that of a slow turner. Some algs I cando prety fast, like Sune, Anti Sune, Double Sune, T-Perm, J-perms. Others take forever(I know these are no OLL's), like all the G-perms. But I must admit, I do not train drilling algs. I realy should.


----------



## kunparekh18 (Apr 15, 2013)

MarcelP said:


> Yep, and almost full OLL. I amjust that of a slow turner. Some algs I cando prety fast, like Sune, Anti Sune, Double Sune, T-Perm, J-perms. Others take forever, like all the G-perms. But I must admit, I do not train drilling algs. I realy should.



Me too! I asked cuz your LL is faster than mine by some 2-3 seconds.

Sent from my A75 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MarcelP (Apr 15, 2013)

kunparekh18 said:


> Me too! I asked cuz your LL is faster than mine by some 2-3 seconds.



Oh wow, and I know you are waaaay faster than me. LOL, now I feel pretty good you know.. Ok, made a small video of some of the scrambls of round 23:

16. 6.00 B2 L U2 L2 F2 L U2 B2 R' D2 U2 F' U F R B U' B'
17. 6.51 B2 D' F2 L2 B2 U' B2 L2 D2 F' D2 B R F' R B
18. 7.75 U2 B' R2 F2 R2 U2 B L2 F' L2 U' F U' F2 U2 F
19. 7.23 R2 D' F2 D F2 U' F2 U F2 R2 U' R B L' B L B2 R'
20. 10.71 U B2 U' R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R2 U' L' B2 R B' R' B' L B2

You can see in thlast solve that is a two step OLL that is takes a bit longer:
[video=youtube_share;jl-LUqHkPIY]http://youtu.be/jl-LUqHkPIY[/video]


----------



## sneaklyfox (Apr 16, 2013)

Round 23
F2L 2H Average: 10.99
10.17, 11.19, (8.91), 9.23, 11.75, 11.49, 11.06, 10.86, (13.41), 11.73, 12.39, 10.01

F2L OH Average: 17.41
15.82, 17.66, (20.37), (15.41), 18.76

LL 2H Average: 4.31
4.56, 4.55, 3.90, 3.97, 4.24, (5.24), 4.57, 4.30, 4.01, (3.77), 4.51, 4.48

LL OH Average: 8.55
(6.03), 9.00, 6.79, (11.41), 9.10, 8.34, 9.16, 9.38, 8.79, 8.22, 8.32, 8.35


----------



## awesomecuber150 (Apr 19, 2013)

Round 23
F2L 2H Average: 10.03
10.73, 8.04, 10.78, 10.47, 8.69, 9.37, 10.76, 10.60, 9.90, 9.78, 9.97, 10.02
.
hehe almost sub 10 f2l!!

LL 2H Average: 5.46
6.57, 7.12, 6.65, 5.43, 4.66, 7.96, 5.05, 4.13, 4.68, 4.91, 4.25, 5.23

Got to work on that last layer... I just got easy OLL's at the end. Maybe that's why I sometimes only get sub 15... I do get sub 13 and sub 12 solves daily because of an easy last layer... Mhm..



sneaklyfox said:


> Round 23
> F2L 2H Average: 10.99
> 10.17, 11.19, (8.91), 9.23, 11.75, 11.49, 11.06, 10.86, (13.41), 11.73, 12.39, 10.01
> 
> ...



Hahaha, We average almost the same but instead I have better f2l and you have the better LL. I'm not even gonna start talking about OH.


----------



## Akash Rupela (Apr 20, 2013)

F2L 2H = 7.02, 7.73, 6.03, 7.00, 7.26, 5.82, 7.16, (5.52), 7.62, 6.70, 7.92, (8.11)= 7.03

LL 2H= 3.90, 3.63, (2.72), 2.95, 3.07, 3.80, 3.36, 2.98,, 3.61, 3.19, (4.56) , 3.53= 3.40


----------



## sneaklyfox (Apr 20, 2013)

*Round 23 Results*

ROUND 23 IS NOW CLOSED.

F2L 2H
1. Akash Rupela 7.03
2. awesomecuber150 10.03
3. khoavo12 10.92
4. sneaklyfox 10.99
5. MarelP 17.94

F2L OH
1. sneaklyfox 17.41
2. MarcelP 1:22.35

LL 2H
1. Akash Rupela 3.40
2. sneaklyfox 4.31
3. khoavo12 4.74
4. awesomecuber150 5.46
5. MarcelP 7.92

LL OH
1. sneaklyfox 8.55

Congratulations, Akash Rupela!


----------



## awesomecuber150 (Apr 23, 2013)

SCRAMBLES??


----------



## sneaklyfox (Apr 23, 2013)

awesomecuber150 said:


> SCRAMBLES??



ThomasJE must be too busy. He's in charge of posting scrambles.


----------



## awesomecuber150 (Apr 23, 2013)

sneaklyfox said:


> ThomasJE must be too busy. He's in charge of posting scrambles.



Okay.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ThomasJE (Apr 23, 2013)

*Round 24 Scrambles*

ROUND 24 IS NOW OPEN.
Here are the scrambles:



Spoiler: F2B 2H




L2 D U2 F2 U2 L2 D F2 L2 B2 U' F' R' B' R U' B2 U B' R' D'
F' R2 U2 R2 F D2 L2 B' D2 F2 R2 U F' D R F' L2 U' B' U B
R B R' U' L' U' D2 R' B' U B2 U F2 B2 D R2 U' B2 D' B2
B2 L2 B2 D B2 L2 F2 U2 R2 U L2 F' R U2 B' L' U2 R2 D B' U2
R2 U' L2 D2 U' B2 D2 U R2 D L2 F D' B' D' L F D' U2 B' R'
B U2 L2 B2 R2 F2 U2 L2 F D2 F R U R2 U' B' R F' R2
F D2 F' D2 B' D2 F' U2 B' L2 F' D' R' B2 D' U2 L R' D' B U
L U2 F2 R2 U2 R' B2 R2 F2 U2 B' D2 U R' D2 U F2 L' R F'
D B2 D B2 L2 D U2 F2 U F2 R2 B' L2 U' R2 D2 F' R' D L
U L2 F2 L2 B2 D' R2 D2 R2 F2 U B D' R2 F' L' F2 D' L' D2 U'
B R2 B R2 D2 B' L2 R2 B' L2 D2 R' F D' L2 D2 B' D' B U
D2 L2 U' B2 L2 F2 R2 U2 L2 U B2 F R' D B2 L B' R2 F' L R'






Spoiler: F2B OH




B2 D2 U L2 U L2 R2 U2 L2 B2 U' L' U B2 R2 D B F' L' B2 D
B2 R D' B' L F' R2 F2 B' D L' D2 L2 F2 D2 R' F2 L' D2 R' D2
D2 L2 F2 U' F2 U' F2 L2 D' B2 D B D' L R' F2 D B2 F' L' B
B2 L2 D2 U2 F R2 U2 L2 D2 U2 B2 U L B' L' F' L' R2 D2 B2 U
F2 U2 B' F2 R2 B2 R2 D2 F' R2 F2 U' L' U2 B' R U L' U F U
R2 B' U2 R2 B R2 U2 F R2 B' R2 U L D2 R2 B' F' U L U' F
U2 L' D' F U L F2 R' L B' U F2 D' F2 D F2 D' F2 D2 L2
U2 B2 U2 F2 R F R2 D R' F U B2 U' B2 U' F2 U F2 R2 L2 D2
U2 F' D2 B2 U2 F R2 D2 R2 U2 F2 R' B' L2 U B F R2 B2 F' U
U B2 D U R2 B2 U F2 L2 R2 U' L B' D' L' B D' B2 L D U
B2 L R2 B2 F2 R' D2 L' U2 B2 U2 F U' F U2 R2 D R2 B' R
U2 B' U2 F L2 B R2 F U2 R2 B U' R F2 L2 D L' U2 R U






Spoiler: F2L 2H




B2 U' R2 D U2 B2 U F2 R2 U' R2 F D2 R' D R2 F' L' F' U2 F
U' F' D R' U' L' F2 B' U L B R2 U2 F D2 B' U2 D2 R2 F' R2
F2 R2 B2 D2 U L2 U' B2 R2 F2 U L' B' R2 U F' D' R B R2 U'
R D2 R2 F2 L F2 L B2 R U2 R B' L' D' F2 D' U' F' D B'
F2 D R2 B2 R2 D L2 U2 B2 R2 U L' B2 R2 U' F R D2 L F D'
D2 B2 D F2 D B2 R2 U' F2 L2 U2 B D B' F' D L R' U2 B2 U2
L' F2 U2 B2 U2 L2 B2 U2 L B2 L B' L' F R D F' L' B L2 F'
U2 F2 R2 U L2 U B2 D' B2 U2 B' U B L' B2 L2 F R B2 F
B2 D' L2 D' R2 B2 D' B2 D' R2 U' B D' B2 F D2 L B2 F L R'
U2 L' D2 F' D B' U R2 F' U' F2 B2 R2 D2 L2 D' L2 B2 U2 B2
L2 R2 U2 R2 F2 R2 D' L2 D U2 B' L' D B F' L2 D' F' U L
D2 B2 D2 B' D2 L2 F2 U2 B' U2 R2 U' F' L2 U R F U' L D' B'






Spoiler: F2L OH




F2 U' B2 U' L2 D L2 F2 D' L2 R' U L' R2 B' D' U2 L2 U' R
U2 L2 F2 U B2 D' B2 D' R2 U' B2 L' D' B U2 L' F' L' R2 D' R2
D' F2 D' B2 D' F2 L2 U R2 D' B2 F R D2 U' L' F2 D R2 F
U2 R2 D R2 U2 F2 D' F2 D' L2 R2 F L B F' R2 U R' D2 B' R
F2 R D2 R2 U2 B2 L' R2 F2 D2 R' F L U R D' R U2 L' R F'
R2 B2 D' B2 D2 B2 D' F2 R2 D U L' F' D' B D2 L2 F2 D' U2 F'
D' B2 U B2 R2 B2 R2 D F2 U2 L2 R' F D' L F2 L B' U' F' R'
B2 R2 B2 F2 L U2 R B2 R' D2 U2 F R D2 R D B U L B U'
D' B2 U L2 R2 F2 U F2 D R2 D2 F D L' F2 L2 R D2 B' F' U'
B D2 F D2 R2 B2 R2 F L2 R2 B L' D' R' D R U2 B' D B2 R'
B2 R2 D2 B2 U2 B' L2 U2 F D2 F' D' R2 F L F U R D U2 B2
B2 L2 B' U2 B' D2 B2 U2 B L2 F' D' L U2 B U R B2 R U F'






Spoiler: L10P 2H




B2 U2 R2 F2 R2 U' L2 U L2 U' B' R2 F' R F R B' L2
M L2 U2 R2 U R2 U' L2 U R2 U' L R' B' U' B' R' U F L'
M2 R2 D' R2 F2 U2 L2 U L2 U L2 R2 B' R' U' B' R' U' L' F L'
M2 F2 L2 D2 L2 D' L2 B2 U' R2 B2 L2 F L D2 L D2 L2 F'
L2 R2 F L2 F' D2 F' D2 F L2 D L' R2 F U F' L'
B2 R L' B R U2 L' D R' B2 D2 F2 U2 R2 F2 L D2 F2
M R2 F R F' R2 B R' B' U2 B2 U' L2 U2 R2 D' L2 D' R2 B2
M2 B U' B' U' R2 L F' R' F2 U2 R2 L F2 L D2 L' D2 L2
M2 R2 F2 R2 U2 L F2 R' F2 R U2 F' U' R D2 U' L' R'
M' B' U' R2 D2 L U L' U B2 U2 D2 F' U2 R2 B2 U2 F R2
M' U' L2 U' L2 U' F2 R2 D2 R2 U F2 L F' U F U' F L' U'
M2 B2 L2 U2 B2 U B2 R2 U2 L2 F2 U B' R' F' D2 L2 F' L B' U2






Spoiler: L10P OH




U2 R2 B2 R2 U2 F' U2 F2 U2 F U2 R' F' L2 R F2 L2 U
U2 F R2 B' D2 R2 D2 U2 B2 D2 F' R' U R B' D' L B' L D F2
M' R2 D2 B2 D' R2 U2 F2 U L2 U2 F D U R U R' D' U2 F
M2 U R U2 B' R' U2 L F R' F2 L D2 R L2 U2 L U2 L'
M' L2 B2 R2 D L2 U' R2 U' L2 D2 B2 L' F' L2 F R' F' L R U'
M2 U B U L U' L F' D2 F' L2 U2 R2 B2 R2 F R2 F'
M2 R2 L' D' B' L B' L2 D' F L2 B L2 F2 D2 F' L2 B R2 B
M2 R2 B2 R2 U2 F U2 F' U2 R' F L' D2 R U2 L
M2 F L' U' R2 L' D2 B2 D' B R2 F2 R2 D R2 F2 L2 U2 F2
M' F2 L F2 D2 L F2 L' U2 R U2 L' U' L' B' L U F2 U2 R' F2
L F U2 R' L D' F2 R' D F R2 F' D2 R2 F D2 F' L2
M' U L2 F2 U L2 D' L2 F2 U' L R' B L F R2 F' R' U






Spoiler: LL 2H




B2 F2 R' B2 R B2 L D2 F2 R F' L B2 L U' L U F
B2 D F2 R2 U F2 U' B2 U F2 R2 F' R2 F2 L' F' R2 F2 L'
B2 U2 L U2 L' B2 U2 L2 U2 L2 U' B L U B L' B2
F2 D2 R2 D' R2 D' F2 L2 U L2 U2 F U' R U2 R' U F'
R2 U R2 U R2 D' B2 D L2 U' F2 L' R' F' U2 R2 F' L' R'
U2 F2 R2 F2 U' F2 R2 F2 U R' U' R2 U R2 U' R'
U L2 U L2 U' L2 U' F2 U2 L2 F2 L' F L' U2 F2 U F U' F'
U2 B U2 B2 R2 F R2 B R2 F' R2 U' R' U R B' R B R'
R2 D B2 D' B2 U B2 U' B2 R2 U' L' B2 R B R' B L
U B' R2 F2 R' B' R D2 R' B2 L' B2 R F2 R2 B2 U2
L' B' L U L' B L B2 U2 L2 U L2 D' B2 D B2 U2 B2
U R2 D' F2 D B2 F2 U' F2 U F2 L' B' L B2 R' B R'






Spoiler: LL OH




F2 L2 B' L B2 L' B U R2 D' R2 U' B2 L2 F2 U2
L' U2 F' L2 F' R2 B2 D2 R' D2 R' F2 L B2 L2
D2 F2 L D2 U2 B2 D2 F2 R U2 R' U' F' U F D2 R B2
B' L2 B' U2 B L2 R2 D2 F D2 F' D F R2 B2 U' L2 B'
U B2 D L2 U' L2 F2 R2 B2 D' U R' F' R2 F R' F2 L2
L U2 L' B2 R B2 R' U2 R' U2 F' U' F U R
R' B' R2 B R F2 D B2 U' B2 R2 U2 D' F2 R2 F2
R' U' F' U F R F2 R2 F L2 F' R2 F L2 F
F R2 F' U2 F' D2 B U2 B' D2 F R U2 R U B U B'
U2 L2 B2 R' D2 R B2 F2 R U' R' U F L' U2 F2 L'
U2 B2 L2 F D2 F' L2 B R2 B U' R' U' R U F R F'
R2 B2 R' B2 L' B2 R B2 R2 B L B' U'






Spoiler: LLEO 2H




F U2 F2 U' F2 U' D2 B2 D2 F' R2 F2 D2 L2 D2 F2 R2
B2 U2 R B2 R' U2 B2 R2 F2 L2 D' L' D L' F2 R2
L2 U B2 R2 U' B2 U' L2 B2 U2 B D' F2 D B
F U F' U B L2 B U2 R2 F2 L2 D2 F2 R2 U2
B2 U R2 U' R2 U' B' L2 D2 F' L2 B2 U2 B L2 F2 L2
U' L2 U B2 R2 U' B2 U' L2 B2 U2 B D' F2 D B
L2 B2 U F2 D' R2 B2 F2 D R2 U L R' F2 L' R'
R' L U' R U L' U2 R' U2 R
U2 F2 R2 F2 L F2 L' F2 R' U2 R' U' L' U L
R U R' U' R' U2 R2 B2 L F2 L D2 F2 L2 B2
R D2 R F2 L2 B2 R' B2 R2 U2 F2 D' L D' R2 B2 U R'
F2 R2 D' L2 B2 D R2 U L2 U2 L2 R' D' L2 D R






Spoiler: LLEO OH




U F2 D' B2 U F2 U' B2 U F2 U' B D F D' B' D F
U2 R2 B2 R2 F R2 F' R2 B' U F' U B' F
L2 D2 R2 F D2 L2 U2 R2 U' R2 U R2 B
F2 D2 B2 R2 D' R2 U R2 U' R2 D' F D' B2 D F U'
L2 U' B2 F2 U' R2 U R2 U2 F2 U B' F' R2 B' F L2
F2 U2 L2 U2 F2 L' B2 D2 R' F2 D R2 D B2 L U'
F2 L D2 L' D2 R D2 R' D2 F2 R' U R U' R'
L2 B2 U2 L2 B F U2 R2 B R2 F2 D' B' D B' L2 F
U2 B2 U R2 F2 L2 D2 L2 F2 R2 U B' U' F' U B' U' F
D F2 R2 U' F2 U R2 F2 D R2 D2 F' U L2 U L2 U' F
D' F2 D' B2 F2 R2 D B2 U' L2 U B' F' U2 L2 B F'
D2 R U2 B2 R' U2 B2 L' D2 F2 R' U' B' L' U L U' B



If there are substeps that have little or no turnout; they will be decreased to one category.

Good luck!


----------



## awesomecuber150 (Apr 23, 2013)

Round 24
F2L 2H: Average: 9.82!!!
Times 11.30, 10.95, 8.86, 10.92, 7.78, 9.17, 9.31, 9.08, 9.22, 10.53, 11.74, 8.80

Woah... Not timing yourself and doing just slow solves really helps. Also sub 8 F2L single! All the 10's and 11's is when I didn't get a good Cross to F2L transition and when I don't I just fail at everything else. 

LL 2H: Average: 5.56
Times: 5.55, 7.29, 5.85, 5.18, 6.37, 4.63, 6.02, 4.59, 5.70, 4.97, 5.81, 5.52
Had to have all the case i was slow at... Ugh. Need to learn new algs..


----------



## MarcelP (Apr 26, 2013)

*F2L 2H*18.41 (15.77) 17.68 20.86 16.56 16.01 17.59 21.54 18.08 18.84 20.06 (21.87) =* 18.56* // crap

*LL 2H *- 8.42 7.23 9.05 6.01 8.28 (5.01) 7.80 5.40 6.95 6.65 (9.56) 8.05 = *7.38 *// Nice!

*F2L OH* 1:16.50 (1:12.00) 1:38.54 (1:55.50) 1:30.52 = *1:28.52* //Auww, hand cramps


----------



## sneaklyfox (Apr 27, 2013)

Round 24

LL 2H Average: 4.57
4.71, 5.16, 4.53, 3.68, 4.87, 3.66, 5.06, 4.64, (3.53), 5.00, (5.80), 4.34

F2L OH Average: 16.92
16.96, 17.35, (19.58), (14.05), 16.45

LL OH Average: 8.74
(7.46), 10.48, (9.89), 7.75, 8.58


----------



## sneaklyfox (Apr 27, 2013)

*Round 24 Results*

ROUND 24 IS NOW CLOSED.

F2L 2H
1. awesomecuber150 9.82
2. MarcelP 18.56

F2L OH
1. sneaklyfox 16.92
2. MarcelP 1:28.52

LL 2H
1. sneaklyfox 4.57
2. awesomecuber150 5.56
3. MarcelP 7.38

LL OH
1. sneaklyfox 8.74

Congratulations, awesomecuber150! Sub-10 F2L... nice.


----------



## ThomasJE (Apr 27, 2013)

*Round 25 Scrambles*

ROUND 25 IS NOW OPEN.
Here are the scrambles:



Spoiler: F2L 2H




L2 F2 L2 B2 U' L2 B2 U' R2 U L' B' R' B U F L' R2 D2 B' D'
R2 D' F2 D' F2 R2 U L2 B2 F2 D' L B' D F U' F2 D B2 D' U2
L2 B L2 B L2 F D2 L2 B' L2 B2 D L2 U F2 L' F' L F U2
R2 U2 R2 D' B2 U2 L2 D B2 D' B' D' B R' B2 L B' L2 D B
U' L2 F2 R2 B2 U2 R2 U R2 U F' D2 L D U F' L B2 D B
D L2 F2 U' L2 D B2 D' F2 U' L2 R B' L B2 R' D' B F' R D'
U2 B R2 B R2 F2 D' R F R2 F2 D2 F' D2 F D2 B' R2 U2
D' B2 U B2 D' B2 D2 B2 U2 L2 B' L2 B' R F2 D' B D2 L U' R
U2 R2 U F2 U' L2 U' F2 R2 F2 L2 F D B' D R2 B R U' R2
F D2 R2 F2 D2 F D2 B' U2 L2 F' L F U B' R' D2 F2 U' L' D
F D2 F2 R2 D2 F' U2 R2 D2 B2 R2 D' B' L' B' D U L' U' R' F2
B2 D2 B2 R' B2 U2 L B2 R2 U2 R D' F' L B' R2 D F2 U2 R U'






Spoiler: F2L OH




U F2 R2 U R2 F2 D2 B2 U B2 U' B' R2 U L2 F2 D' B' R2 F'
D2 U2 B' L2 F' R2 B2 U2 F' U2 R B D L2 R U L' D' F U2
U' L2 B2 D B2 D2 B2 F2 L2 B2 R' F' L' B2 L D' B' F' R F'
R2 F2 R' F' R2 B' L' B' R D F' B L2 D2 B D2 R2 L2 F' L2 U2
L2 D2 B' U2 B' F2 R2 B2 F D2 U2 R B2 D B' L' U2 F2 U' B D'
D2 R' U2 L' R2 U2 R U2 F2 D2 R2 F D F' L' D B' L' D2 L F
U2 D R' U' B' D' L B' D F' R2 U2 B U2 L2 U2 F2 L2 B R2
F2 R B R B L' U L' F R' B2 U2 L D2 B2 L2 U2 B2 R'
L U2 L' B2 L2 U2 B2 R D2 F2 D R U' B D R' F' R' D' L
U2 B2 F U2 B2 L2 D2 R2 F U2 L2 R' D F' U' F D L F2 D2
R' U' L2 B2 R F2 D B' R' F D2 F B D2 L2 F' D2 R2 D2 B2
U2 R2 D B2 D' B2 U' L2 B2 U2 L D' B U B2 F' R U2 B' R






Spoiler: LL 2H




R U B U' B' R F2 U' F2 U F2 D' F2 D R2 U'
B2 R2 U2 B2 R B2 R' B2 R' U2 R' B R U' R2 U R2 B
R D L2 D' R' F2 L2 U R2 B2 L2 U2 R2 D' L2 D2
F' L2 B2 L2 B L2 B' L2 F U R' U R B2 U' B'
D2 B2 L2 B2 D' L2 F2 R2 U B' D2 F L B' L F
F' R2 F D2 B' D2 U2 R2 F' U2 B2 U' F2 R' F' R' U B2 R2
R B L U L' U F2 B' R2 F2 R U2 R2 F2 R' F2 U2 R2 U2
L2 F2 L2 U2 B2 D B2 L2 U' F2 U L B D B D' B2 L U'
R B U B' R' U' R B2 R' U2 R U2 R B2 R2 U2
F' U2 F2 R2 F' R2 F R2 F' R2 F' U' B U' B' F U
L2 U F U R U R' F2 R2 B2 D2 B' L2 B' R2 F L2 U2
U' F2 U' F2 D R2 B2 U B2 L2 D' R' D L2 D' R'






Spoiler: LL OH




F2 L2 F2 U2 L U2 R' F2 R F2 L2 U' L' B' U B L U'
L2 D' B2 U B2 L2 D F2 U' F2 U' L U L' U L U2 L'
U R' F' U' F U R L' B2 L' F2 L B2 L' F2 L2
B2 D2 L' F2 L' F2 L2 D2 B2 F2 L F L2 U2 L F R U
F2 R' U2 F' U F' U R' F2 R' U2 F2 U2 R2 U2 R F2 R'
F R2 D2 B F L2 D2 F2 R2 U2 R' U2 R U2 B
R2 B2 D2 L' F2 L F2 R' D2 B2 R2 F R2 U2 R' F' L' U'
R2 U B2 F2 D' L2 D B2 R2 F2 U2 F' U' L' U L F' R2 F2
L2 B2 D' R2 B2 U R2 U' L2 R2 U' F' R F' U F R' F'
U2 L2 R2 B' D2 B' F2 L2 B U2 F' R U F' U F2 R2 B F'
F2 R2 D2 B2 D2 F D2 F' D2 B F' R' B' U2 B' U' B' U' R' F'
U2 R U2 R' U2 R B2 L' B' L2 U L' U B' R'






Spoiler: LLEO




U2 R2 B2 D' F2 D B2 D' F2 D2 L' D' R' D L D' R'
F2 U2 R' F2 R F2 R2 D2 R' U2 R D' R' U' R2 D' R
R2 U2 L' B2 F2 R' D2 U2 R' U2 R2 D' B2 F2 U' L2 R2 U'
U2 F' L2 U2 F' U2 L2 U2 F U2 R2 D' L2 D R2 F2 U' F'
L2 U' B2 D B2 R2 U F2 L2 R2 U' L R' U2 L' R
R F2 U2 R2 U2 F2 R2 U2 F2 U' F2 U F2 R
R U2 R F2 L' B2 L F2 R' B2 R' U' L U' L' U2
F2 D R2 U' R2 F2 D' L2 U L2 U' R U' L' U R' U' L
F U2 F2 D2 L2 B D2 B' D2 L2 F' D' B' R2 B D' F2
B' D2 F' R2 B L2 R2 D2 F L2 F' D B L2 F2 U' R2 F'
B2 U B2 D' R2 D R2 F2 R B2 L D2 L' B2 R' F2 R2
F U2 F' U2 F2 U2 F U2 F' U2 F' U F2 U F2 U' F2






Spoiler: F2B




D L2 B2 R2 U' R F' R2 L2 B U2 L2 F2 U' L2 U' B2 U' B2 U' B2
L2 F2 U2 R2 F2 D' F2 U' R2 D B2 L' U L2 B' D' F L' F U L
F' L' D' L F2 L' F U L2 F2 D2 F D2 B L2 U2 R2 F2 R2
B2 D2 F' U2 F L2 R2 U2 R2 F2 U2 L U' R F U R' U2 L2 R2
D2 L2 F2 L2 U' F2 R2 U F2 R2 F' U' L2 R U' L' D U2 L2 U
F' R' F2 L F L B2 D B D2 L D2 R U2 L F2 L2 B2 L D2
F' L2 B' U2 B2 L2 R2 B D2 B D U2 B L2 U R F2 U' L R
R D2 F2 L' B2 D2 F2 R2 U2 L U2 B D' F' L' B2 D2 R' F2 U
U2 F2 U' L2 D B2 U L2 D' U2 F2 R B D2 L D L' F' U' F2 U'
F L2 U2 F' R2 B2 R2 U2 B2 F L2 R' U2 B D' U F R' D2 B' F
L F2 D2 U2 L2 D2 B2 U2 R B2 R' F L U2 L' B' D L' B U' R2
D2 F' U2 R D B L U' F R' U2 L2 D2 R' U2 R B2 U2 D2 R2






Spoiler: L10P




M2 U' R' F R F' L F L U' R2 F2 D' R2 D L2 D' B2 U2
M2 R L' B' R F L2 F' L U L2 F2 U F2 L2 U' R2 L2 U'
M U2 F' U2 L2 B L2 B2 R2 B' L2 F2 L' R F' R F2 L' U F2
D F2 D' B2 D F2 D' U2 B2 U B2 R U B U' B' R' B2
M2 B' U2 B L2 B U2 B F2 L2 D2 F' R D2 U L' D2 R B2 D2 B'
B U2 B R2 F' L2 F' L2 F2 R2 U' L R' F' L' R
M' R2 D' L2 B2 D' U' B2 R2 D' B2 R D2 B R' B L' F L' F'
L' B2 L B2 L2 B2 U2 L F2 U2 L2 U' L F U' R D2 L' U' R'
M' B2 U2 R2 U L2 D F2 D L2 U L2 R F' R2 F L B' L R'
M' L2 R2 D R2 D2 B2 L2 F2 U2 R2 F2 R' F' U' F U R
R L' F2 R2 U' L U' F' U2 L2 B2 R' U2 R U2 L' U2 R B2
R B2 L D2 R' U2 L B2 R' D2 R' D' R D' L2 R U



LLEO, F2B and L10P have been reduced to one category. You may use these scrambles for 2H or OH as you wish.

Good luck!


----------



## IMSLOW1097 (Apr 27, 2013)

F2L 2H - avg was 9.14 
11.64, 8.90, 8.25, 10.18, 9.75, 8.64, 9.45, 9.33, 8.97, 9.65, 6.04, 8.26

LL 2H - avg was 4.83
5.29, 4.95, 4.66, 6.17, 4.84, 4.32, 5.39, 3.96, 5.25, 5.13, 4.47, 3.90


----------



## CheesecakeCuber (Apr 27, 2013)

ROUND 25

L10P 2H: 11.57, 10.15, (12.03), 9.13, 10.83, (7.51), 10.43, 10.17, 10.23, 7.64, 8.60, 10.70 
AVG: 9.95

Using 2-Look CMLL


----------



## Outsmash (Apr 28, 2013)

F2l 2H: 11.48, 8.66, 10.20, 9.48, 11.43, 10.18, 11.52, (8.57), 9.37, 9.65, 10.99, (12.68) = 10.29
LL 2H: 4.12, 5.17, 3.98, 4.74, (3.62), 3.91, 3.84, 3.74, 4.10, 3.90, (5.22), 4.55 = 4.21


----------



## awesomecuber150 (Apr 28, 2013)

Round 25
F2L 2H: 10.12
Times: 10.49, 10.36, 8.02, 10.24, 10.31, 9.70, 10.21, 9.74, 10.62, 10.75, 9.41, 10.09

LL 2H: 5.13
Times: 5.52, 4.98, 4.00, 6.03, 4.12, 5.26, 5.65, 5.50, 5.48, 4.34, 5.42, 4.98

Ugh. F2L wasn't that great. Last Layer was better tho.


----------



## mark49152 (Apr 29, 2013)

Round 25

F2L 2H av 24.54
27.32, 26.48, 28.10, 26.54, 22.28, 21.95, 20.86, 25.20, 25.42, 21.21, (18.11), (51.30) // fell apart at the end there

LL 2H av 11.04
11.00, (15.08), (7.12), 12.24, 8.77, 13.88, 11.30, 8.75, 12.88, 10.02, 12.14, 9.40

Split is 69%/31% so my F2L needs work - aiming for 22s!


----------



## FaLoL (Apr 30, 2013)

Round 25

*F2L 2H*: 13.25, 10.98, 13.15, (10.92), 12.52, (14.57), 11.03, 11.38, 12.18, 12.58, 12.57, 14.30 = *12.39*
*LL 2H*: (8.62), 4.56, 4.48, 5.83, (3.50), 6.95, 6.02, 5.76, 6.45, 5.41, 6.48, 5.67 = *5.76*


----------



## antoineccantin (May 1, 2013)

2H LL 3.70, 3.49, 3.83, 2.17, 5.27, 2.07, 3.66, 3.31, 3.11, 2.96, 3.22, 3.80 = 3.33


----------



## sneaklyfox (May 3, 2013)

Round 25

F2L OH Average: 16.04
(13.48), (21.22), 14.96, 18.35, 14.81

LL OH Average:

F2B 2H Average: 17.73
14.90, 18.16, 14.84, (25.49), 17.11, 21.64, 21.05, 19.97, 17.56, 16.06, (9.87), 15.98

L10P 2H Average: 11.58
11.80, 9.93, 11.25, 10.21, 10.70, 10.32, 11.75, 14.10, (14.55), (9.51), 14.46, 11.29


----------



## awesomecuber150 (May 3, 2013)

sneaklyfox said:


> Round 25
> 
> F2L OH Average: 16.04
> (13.48), (21.22), 14.96, 18.35, 14.81
> ...



Roux? Since when? 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sneaklyfox (May 3, 2013)

awesomecuber150 said:


> Roux? Since when?



Oh, I dabbled in Roux some months ago (I forget exactly when now). Graduated the sub-30 race back then... I was averaging about 24 or something. It's a fun change for my mind sometimes. I guess I've gotten a little rusty. Have you tried Roux at all?


----------



## sneaklyfox (May 4, 2013)

*Round 25 Results*

ROUND 25 IS NOW CLOSED.

F2L 2H
1. IMSLOW1097 9.14
2. awesomecuber150 10.12
3. Outsmash 10.29
4. FaLoL 12.39
5. mark49152 24.54

F2L OH
1. sneaklyfox 16.04

LL 2H
1. antoinecantin 3.33
2. Outsmash 4.21
3. IMSLOW1097 4.83
4. awesomecuber150 5.13
5. FaLoL 5.76
6. mark49152 11.04

LL OH
Huh... that's weird... I thought I did this and posted it... oh well whatever.

F2B
1. sneaklyfox 17.73

L10P
1. CheesecakeCuber 9.95
2. sneaklyfox 11.58

Congratulations IMSLOW1097, antoinecantin, and CheescakeCuber! We had nice participation this round.


----------



## MarcelP (May 4, 2013)

I totally missed round 25. Damn..


----------



## mark49152 (May 4, 2013)

Oh man... Maybe I will come back here after I've graduated sub-20 to save further embarrassment!


----------



## MarcelP (May 4, 2013)

LOL, your times are not that bad..


----------



## ThomasJE (May 5, 2013)

mark49152 said:


> Oh man... Maybe I will come back here after I've graduated sub-20 to save further embarrassment!



This race is not about being the best; it's about improving.

Scrambles will be up soon.


----------



## ThomasJE (May 5, 2013)

*Round 26 Scrambles*

ROUND 26 IS NOW OPEN.
Here are the scrambles:



Spoiler: F2L 2H




D2 U2 L U2 F2 L' F2 L B2 U2 R U L' B' L' B2 D' F D' F2
D2 F' D2 L2 F L2 F U2 B' U2 F' U' B' R' U' B F R U' B U
F U2 B' L2 F D2 F' D2 F2 D2 F' D' L R B2 D2 B L2 R' F2 U2
L2 B2 U B2 R2 U2 B2 U2 R2 U2 B' R U2 F R U B' L' R' B R2
U2 B2 U2 R' D2 R2 F2 U2 B2 D2 F' D' F' U L' B' U2 R D L' D2
R2 U2 L' U2 B2 D2 R B2 R B2 D2 B' D2 U2 L D' B U2 L D
F2 R U2 F2 R2 U2 L F2 R' B2 R' D B' L2 U F' U' F' R2 F' R'
U2 L2 F' R2 F' D2 U2 B R2 U2 F2 L F2 U' R' U F' R2 U R2 B
D B2 D F2 U L2 D2 B2 L' F' L' U L' R' F2 U R'
R2 B2 L' F2 R' F2 U2 L U2 B2 R' F' D' R D L2 U' F U L' R2
B F D2 L2 F D2 L2 B' D2 F2 D L' R2 U2 L2 F' D' R D2 B
U R' L F' R' U' L' B2 R' B R2 B2 D2 L2 F' U2 F R2 B' D2






Spoiler: F2L OH




B2 U2 L D2 R2 F2 L D2 F2 R B2 F' L U B D2 R' U2 R2 D U2
B2 D2 L2 D2 R B2 D2 L B2 U2 R2 D' B2 R2 B F' R' F' U2 R2 F'
R2 F2 R2 U' F2 L2 D F2 D' U' R2 B' L2 F' R D2 U R2 U2 F R'
L' F2 L' U' B' U' B' R U R2 F2 R D2 R' F2 R L U2 R B2
U2 R2 B D2 F L2 B2 U2 F' U2 B' R' U L' B R' F2 U2 L' R2 U'
F' B D' F2 L2 U' R' D' R2 F D2 F D2 F D2 B U2 L2 F
D2 R U2 R' U2 B2 F2 R2 U2 R2 B' R D B L' B F D F
B2 U' L2 U R2 D F2 D F2 D L U' B' U F2 L' B' F R' U B
U2 B2 D L2 D' F2 D' B2 U' F2 U B D2 F L D R' D2 U2 B' U2
B2 D R2 D F2 R2 U2 B2 L2 F2 R2 F U R U B F D' B2 R F2
L2 U' R2 U B2 D2 R2 B2 D L2 F R' U2 L F U B F2 R2 F L'
U' B2 D' F2 R2 D2 B2 F2 D R2 D R B2 F' L' R' B D U' R F'






Spoiler: LL 2H




U L2 D2 F2 D' L2 U2 B2 U R2 U' L R' F' U2 F2 L' R
L F2 R2 F2 U2 L' B2 R B2 R' U2 F R F' U2
L2 B2 U' B2 D L2 D' L2 U L2 U2 B L F' L F L2 B'
F2 U R2 B2 D' B2 R2 U2 F2 R2 D' R' B R' U R B' R'
D2 L2 B L2 B' L2 F L2 F' D2 F R B R' F' U2
L' F2 U2 F2 L' B2 D2 L B2 U2 L2 F R2 U R' U' F' L' U
U2 F2 R2 U2 L F2 L' U2 R2 D2 B2 D' B2 D' F' U R U' F'
R2 B D2 F' U2 F' L2 F2 D2 L2 D F2 D' L2 B'
L2 F2 L2 U2 F' L2 F' R2 B' R2 F' R B R2 F L2 F R
D' F2 D B2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 B2 U' B' D' F2 D B
U' L2 U' L2 R2 B2 U R2 F2 D L2 R D2 L' B' L D2 R' F2
L U F' U' L F' U F U2 B2 R2 D' R2 B2 U L2






Spoiler: LL OH




F2 D' R2 U2 F2 U' R2 D' F2 L2 B2 L' B L' D2 U' R2 F' U' F'
R2 F2 L2 D2 F L2 F R2 B2 U2 L' B' U2 L U L' U L
F U2 F L2 F U2 F2 R2 F L2 F' R' U' R' U' F' U' L2
U' F2 L2 R2 D' B2 D' B2 D2 B2 D' R F D F L2 R2 B2 U R'
U2 R B2 R2 U2 R' F2 D2 L' F2 R2 U' F2 D' B2 D F2
F R2 F R2 U2 B D2 F' L2 F D2 U' B' U R F' U2 R2 F'
U2 R2 D' L2 D' B2 L2 D2 R2 F2 R' F' R U' R' F R
R' F' R' U' R F R' U2 F2 L2 B2 D' B2 L2 F2 U2 R2 U'
L2 U L2 F2 U2 L2 U' F2 U2 L2 U F' R B' U2 B R' F'
L2 U' L2 F2 U2 F2 U' L2 U2 B L' D' L D B' L2
R U2 L U2 L' B2 R B2 R2 U2 B' R2 U' R' U R2 B
U2 R2 B2 R F2 R' B2 R F2 U' F' U F R






Spoiler: LLEO




B D2 L2 F' L2 D2 F' L2 B' L2 F U F' U B' F U B
L2 B2 R D2 R2 F2 R' F2 R F2 R' D R' D R' B2 L2 U2
L2 R2 B2 L2 B L2 B L2 B R2 F U' B' U B F'
U2 B' R2 D2 L2 F' L2 B D2 F' R2 U' B U' B' F
U2 L' B2 L B2 R2 B2 L U2 L' U' B2 U' R2 B2 U R'
B L2 B L2 F' L2 F L2 B R2 D' F2 D R2 B
F R2 F2 U2 F R2 B U2 F' U' F U B2 R2 B
U2 B' U2 B' U2 B' L2 B2 F' L2 F U' F U' B U2 F'
F U2 F' U2 F' L2 F' D2 F D2 F U B2 U B2 U' L2
B D2 F' L2 F D2 B' U2 B' U' R2 U R2 B U'
L' D2 R U2 B2 R' U2 B2 L' D2 F2 U' L' U L R' U' L
B2 D' F2 D' L2 F2 D2 B2 U' R2 U2 L U' R2 U L' R2






Spoiler: F2B




U' R2 U L2 B2 U' L2 D' L2 B2 U' F L' R2 B' F2 D' R D' B' U'
D2 B2 L2 D2 F2 R2 D R2 D' L2 U2 L' F2 D' R' B F L U F' L
L2 U B2 U R2 U' R2 B2 F2 R2 B R D F' R2 D' U' L' D' B' R'
B2 L2 F U2 B2 D2 R2 F' D2 U2 F2 R U F' D' R U' F2 R B' F2
U' F2 D L2 B2 L2 F2 U2 B2 U' L' D B' L' U' R' B' L D2 U' R'
R' D2 R2 U2 R' U2 B2 R' D2 R U2 B' F2 R' U F' L' F' U B2 F2
U' F2 D F2 D L2 B2 D2 U' L2 U2 R' B' L F' D' U2 F' R2 F' U'
L2 D2 F2 U' B2 L2 U2 B2 D' R2 U B' F' R U' B2 D' F2 U' F L2
R2 U L2 R2 B2 D L2 B2 U' R2 U F D L U' L2 F2 D' R' F2 U2
U L2 B L F R' L' D F L2 U' B2 U' B2 L2 F2 L2 D2 R2 U2
D' R2 B2 U2 D L' U' B' R D F2 L2 U2 R' D2 B2 L2 U2 R' U2 R
F U F' B' R' D F' D F2 R2 D2 L U2 L' B2 U2 L U2 R2






Spoiler: L10P




M2 D' F2 R2 U F2 D' U F2 U B2 L2 B' R F2 L F2 R' B' R2
M' U R2 L F L F' R' B R' B D2 B' L2 B' D2 L2 B' D2 B U2
M2 U2 R' U2 R' B2 L F2 D2 L' B2 R2 U L' U L
M' L' U2 R' U2 L' F2 L U2 R' D2 R2 B' U R' U R B L U2
M' L2 B2 F2 R' F2 R B2 R2 D' L D' L B2 R2 U'
R2 D2 F L2 U2 L2 F2 U2 F' D2 F' U L' B2 U' B' L U2 F
M R B2 L' D' L' D' R F R F2 U2 F2 L2 F2 U2 L2 F2 R U2
R2 L D' F' D F L' U R2 F2 L2 D' B2 L2 F2 U2 R2 U2
M' F2 U L2 U2 L2 U' F2 U' R2 D' R' U' L2 U L B' L R' U2
M' B L2 F' U2 B R2 U2 L2 B2 U2 F2 R' U' F R U2 B' D2 B2
M' R L' B' R B2 D B2 D' R2 U2 L' D2 R' B2 L B2 L F2 R
M2 L2 F R' D' F D F R' D2 B D2 L2 B2 D2 F' D2 F R2



Good luck!


----------



## MarcelP (May 5, 2013)

Round *26*
*F2L 2H:* 16.30 (19.21) 18.52 16.13 17.60 17.27 14.86 (13.56) 16.20 19.03 18.83 15.79 = *17.05* // It is a sub 17 mean of 12. A PB in any case.. So I must be improving  Jay!

*LL 2H:* 8.23 5.95 6.58 7.22 9.54 (9.54) (5.43) 8.19 6.58 7.61 7.77 8.95 = *7.66* //Lovely


----------



## mark49152 (May 6, 2013)

Round 26

F2L 2H: Ao12 = 23.49
(27.33), 25.15, 25.04, 25.92, 23.89, 21.10, 25.23, 22.32, (16.05), 22.73, 19.92, 23.62

LL 2H: Ao12 = 11.61
12.77, 9.16, 7.70, 12.71, 16.18, 12.97, 15.02, 9.15, (41.72), (6.84), 9.56, 10.91

Still have a tendency to screw up algs when trying to go fast! The 41.72 was for most of a LL plus a complete re-solve.


----------



## mark49152 (May 6, 2013)

ThomasJE said:


> This race is not about being the best; it's about improving.


I know, JK . It would be nice if the results post included previous weeks' results so that our improvements can be seen.


----------



## CheesecakeCuber (May 7, 2013)

*ROUND 26*

*Average:* 9.63

*Times:* 11.54, 8.98, 10.72, 8.32, (12.95), 7.58, 9.70, (6.90), 12.68, 8.20, 9.78, 8.82

2-Look CMLL


----------



## JF1zl3 (May 9, 2013)

*Round: 26*


======*F2L 2H*======
#1 ----------- 18.19
#2 ----------- 14.63
#3 ----------- 17.09
#4 ----------- 18.04
#5 ----------- 16.19
#6 ----------- 20.66
#7 ----------- 15.22
#8 ----------- 12.25
#9 ----------- 15.96
#10 ---------- 17.54
#11 ---------- 20.10
#12 ---------- 13.50
*Average* ------ *16.64*
Mean --------- 16.61
Ao12 --------- 16.64
Ao5 ---------- 15.66 #8 - #12
Best --------- 12.25 #8
Worst -------- 20.66 #6
_Comments: Meh._
====================


======*F2L OH*======
#1 ----------- 49.86
#2 ----------- 33.22
#3 ----------- 31.00
#4 ----------- 38.18
#5 ----------- 44.56
#6 ----------- 38.83
#7 ----------- 29.15
#8 ----------- 36.65
#9 ----------- 40.42
#10 ---------- 33.89
#11 ---------- 33.34
#12 ---------- 43.43
*Average* ------ *37.35*
Mean --------- 37.71
Ao12 --------- 37.35
Ao5 ---------- 34.63 #7 - #11
Best --------- 29.15 #7
Worst -------- 49.86 #1
_Comments: I was never good at OH F2L, still new to OH. Is there an OH race??_
====================


======*LL 2H*=======
#1 ----------- 06.90
#2 ----------- 10.01
#3 ----------- 09.21
#4 ----------- 07.91
#5 ----------- 07.19
#6 ----------- 08.85
#7 ----------- 09.11
#8 ----------- 05.61
#9 ----------- 07.24
#10 ---------- 05.72
#11 ---------- 10.02
#12 ---------- 06.97
*Average* ------ *07.91*
Mean --------- 07.89
Ao12 --------- 07.91
Ao5 ---------- 06.64 #8 - #12
Best --------- 05.61 #8
Worst -------- 10.02 #11
_Comments: Pretty decent I suppose._
====================


======*LL OH*=======
#1 ----------- 31.70
#2 ----------- 29.29
#3 ----------- 31.36
#4 ----------- 34.62
#5 ----------- 19.38
#6 ----------- 20.13
#7 ----------- 37.01
#8 ----------- 22.40
#9 ----------- 23.33
#10 ---------- 29.40
#11 ---------- 20.70
#12 ---------- 30.08
*Average* ------ *27.30*
Mean --------- 27.45
Ao12 --------- 27.30
Ao5 ---------- 25.04 #6 - #10
Best --------- 20.13 #6
Worst -------- 34.62 #4
_Comments: I like OH LL, its very fun haha._
====================


----------



## sneaklyfox (May 11, 2013)

About OH, I think I went from over a minute to sub-30 on the Race to Sub-30 thread.


----------



## sneaklyfox (May 11, 2013)

Round 26

F2L 2H Average: 10.22
10.09, 10.96, (11.74), 9.94, 10.53, 10.36, 9.59, 10.88, 10.15, 9.35, 10.39, (8.10)

LL 2H Average: 4.51
(5.41), 4.39, 3.89, 4.31, 4.47, 4.42, 5.08, 4.41, (3.82), 4.32, 4.91, 4.89
Meh.

Not in the mood for OH.


----------



## already1329 (May 11, 2013)

Round 26

F2B average of 12: *7.19*
7.44, 6.71, 7.96, (5.03), 8.21, 7.72, 5.90, 6.77, 6.91, 6.31, (8.59), 7.93

L10P average of 12: *5.37*
5.68, 6.08, 5.19, (6.66), 5.18, 4.69, 5.83, (4.50), 5.31, 4.78, 5.02, 5.96


----------



## sneaklyfox (May 11, 2013)

*Round 26 Results*

ROUND 26 IS NOW CLOSED.

F2L 2H
1. sneaklyfox 10.22
2. JF1zl3 16.64
3. MarcelP 17.05
4. mark49152 23.49

F2L OH
1. JF1zl3 37.35

LL 2H
1. sneaklyfox 4.51
2. MarcelP 7.66
3. JF1zl3 7.91
4. mark49152 11.61

LL OH
1. JF1zl3 27.30

F2B
1. already1329 7.19

L10P
1. already1329 5.37
2. CheesecakeCuber 9.63

Congratulations, JF1zl3 and already1329.


----------



## ThomasJE (May 11, 2013)

*Round 27 Scrambles*

ROUND 27 IS NOW OPEN.
Here are the scrambles:



Spoiler: F2L 2H




L2 B2 D2 R2 B L2 B' U2 F L2 U2 L' B2 D' U' R2 F D L' B' R2
L' R' B2 U2 L2 R B2 U2 B2 F2 R' D U' R B D2 R B' D2 B' R'
F2 L2 D' U' B2 R2 D R2 D L2 R D2 B D' L' F' L2 R' U' L'
D' R2 U R2 F2 D2 F2 U' L2 F2 U L' D B2 F' D L' R' U R' U
D U L2 U F2 U L2 U L2 B2 L2 R F' R' B2 L' B' R' D' F
F2 U B R2 L' B' L2 D' B U2 R2 U2 B' U2 L2 B' L2 U2 F2
R B L D' B' L2 F' R F R L D2 B2 L' D2 R U2 B2 U2 L2
F2 R' D F' B2 R B U2 D2 F U2 B2 D' B2 L2 D L2 U2 R2 U F2
F2 D2 R' B2 R B2 R' B2 U2 R B2 F' U' B2 R F L D' B' L' R2
L2 F2 R2 F D2 B2 U2 B L2 F U2 R D' F L U F D' R2 D2 L2
L F2 L B2 L D2 U2 R U2 R' F' L D' B' U B' R2 B2 L R' F
L2 B2 L2 B2 D' L2 B2 U2 L2 F2 D R D2 F U2 F' U' B D R2 F2






Spoiler: F2L OH




D2 F2 L2 F2 R2 D' R2 B2 R2 F2 R' B2 U B L U2 F2 R2 D B'
F2 R U2 F2 R B2 D2 L D2 R2 D2 U R' B D' F' D' U' F2 L2 D2
B D2 R2 D2 R2 B L2 D2 B D2 F2 L F U B' D L2 F' U L' B
U' F R' L2 U D2 F2 R U2 D F' L2 F2 L2 D2 R2 B R2 F2 L2 U2
B2 D R2 U2 R2 B2 D F2 U2 R2 F2 R' U R D F R' B2 R2 B' L
L D2 L U2 L' U2 R2 F2 R F2 R F D' F' U' B' L F2 R2 F'
F2 D' B2 D2 L2 U F2 L2 D L2 U' L U L R' F' L U' F R'
F' D2 U2 B U2 L2 B U2 F2 D2 F2 L' D2 B' D' F2 D2 U' F L D'
B2 L' D2 R U2 L2 F2 U2 R' D2 L2 B L R' B' D B' U B2 U2 L'
L F2 R' U2 L2 B2 R' D2 R' U2 B2 U R2 B' L' D' U2 B L' F
R2 L' B' L' F2 U' L F' L U2 D2 F' U2 F' D2 R2 F2 R2 L2
F' U2 L2 F D2 F2 U2 B' R2 U2 L2 R D R' F' R U' B2 U2 R U






Spoiler: LL 2H




B U2 B R2 B R2 B2 U2 F' L' B2 U' B U2 L U F
B2 F2 D2 L B2 L2 D2 L' B2 D2 L' U' L2 U L2 F2 U R2
B' D2 R2 U2 B' D2 L2 B U2 R B2 U' B' U' R' F'
R' F' U' F U R U' R2 D B2 D' F2 D B2 D' F2 R2
L2 B D2 B' D2 F D2 F' D2 L2 F' L' U2 L U F U F'
U2 L' U2 L U2 F2 R' F' R F' U L' U' L
R U2 L' B' R B' L U' F2 L2 B2 D' L2 F2 U
R2 D' F' L F' L' D R L2 B2 R' D2 L B2 L U2 F2 R'
L D R2 D' L' B2 R2 U L2 F2 R2 D2 R2 D' L2 U'
F' L2 B2 L' F' R F2 R' F2 L D2 R' B2 L' F2 L'
R2 U2 L U2 L' B2 R B2 U2 R U2 F' U F R B U' B'
L2 U' L2 U' L2 U' B2 L2 B2 U' B2 L F' L B2 L F L






Spoiler: LL OH




R B2 L' B' L B' R U2 F2 L2 B2 D' B2 L2 F2 U R2 U'
L2 R2 B' L2 B L2 F' D2 F2 D2 F' R' B' R' B2 L2 U'
R L2 B D' B D R D2 F2 R2 L2 B' L2 F2 L2 B' U2 F
D' L2 D' L2 D2 R2 F2 U F2 U R' U' B U2 B' U R'
F' L2 U2 F2 U2 F' L2 F' L2 F2 U' L2 R' U L2 U' F' R
L2 D F2 U' F2 L2 D' B2 U B2 F U R U' R' F'
L' B2 L' F2 L B2 L' F2 L2 U' R' U' F' U F R
R2 F2 U R2 D' F2 D F2 U' R2 F2 R B U' F' U B' F R
R D2 R U2 R2 D2 L D2 R F2 D2 B U R' U R B2 U2 R'
F2 D' L2 U L2 F2 D R2 U' B2 L' B' L B2 R' B R'
R' U2 L F R' F L' F2 U F2 R2 D B2 U' B2 R2 D' R2
U R F U2 R2 U2 F' U2 R L2 D2 L' B2 R B2 L' U2 D2






Spoiler: LLEO




R2 F2 L F2 D' F2 D' R F2 R' U2 R B2 R B2 L2 D2 B2
B2 D B2 U' R2 D2 L2 U' L2 U B2 F U' B L2 B U F' R2
R U2 R' U2 R' U2 R' U2 R U2 R' U' R2 U R2 U' R'
D2 R2 B U2 B2 L2 U2 L2 D2 R2 F U' L2 U F2 L2 U' F
F D2 U2 F' U2 F D2 L2 F L2 F U' L2 U F2 U' L2
U2 B' L2 D2 F D2 R2 D2 F' D2 R2 D' R2 D L2 B2 U' B'
F2 R' D2 L' D2 R' D2 R D2 F2 R U' R U' L R'
B U2 B2 R2 F D2 F D2 F2 D2 F2 D F2 D R2 B2 U' B'
R2 D' R2 D2 L2 B2 D' B2 U R2 U R' D L2 D' R'
U F2 D' B2 U F2 U' B2 U F2 U' B D F D' B' D F
R2 D R2 D' F2 U' B2 U2 B D2 F' L2 F D2 B U2 F2
B2 L' F2 R D2 R' F2 L R U B2 U' B2 R' U'






Spoiler: F2B




D L2 U2 R2 D' F2 L2 U F2 D2 R2 B L2 F R F' R F D2 R2 U'
L' U2 F2 U2 R D2 U2 L2 U2 F' D L R2 U2 R2 U' R2 F' L
R2 U B2 F2 D' U2 B2 U2 L2 U' B2 L' U R B F2 R U2 L' D' R
U' D' B' U R2 L' D2 B D L2 F2 R2 U2 B2 R D2 R' U2 F2 L'
R2 U2 L' B2 D L' B2 D2 F' U2 R2 U L2 D R2 F2 R2 U2 L2 D'
R' L F' D F D' F2 L' U B R2 B L2 D2 L2 F R2 F2 D2
L2 F R2 B L2 D2 B' L2 B L2 R B2 U R' D2 L' D B2 L' D' F'
F2 U2 F L2 D2 F2 U2 F U2 F L2 D L' R U' L2 B L D' U' B'
F2 R' D2 L' F2 L U2 B2 R2 F2 R2 B' L2 F D' L U2 B F D2 L
R2 U2 R2 B2 L2 R2 U' B2 D2 L2 U B' R' U' L2 R2 F' D2 U' F' U'
U' F2 D F2 L2 U R2 F2 L2 U2 B' D' L' R B' L2 F U F R'
F2 R2 B2 R2 D L2 U2 B2 F2 U B R B2 D2 U' F L2 B2 D2 B2






Spoiler: L10P




M2 R' F2 L' D2 F2 D2 R B2 D2 R' D2 B' L' F2 L B' U'
M2 B2 L' B2 L' U2 R D2 R2 B2 R D2 B' L D U2 R D F L2 R'
M2 R U' L' U R' U R' F2 R U2 L F2 L' F2 L F2
M F' L2 F L2 F R2 B2 D2 L2 F L D' B' D' R2 U2 B U' F'
M U2 B2 U2 R U2 R2 B2 L U2 F2 D F L' B R2 B' U' F'
F2 U' L2 R2 D B2 D R' B' L2 U2 R' F' L F2 L'
M R2 F2 R2 B L2 F' D2 F L2 U2 F' L F' L D' R D' L2 R U'
M F2 U2 F' U2 R2 F L2 F' D2 B D2 U' F' R F' L2 R' B2 D'
B L' B' R U R' U B2 R' B2 L2 U2 L B2 L2 U2 F2 R2
M' B' R' U' R U B R2 B2 R F2 L' D2 L F2 R U2
U F' R2 B' D B' L D' R2 B2 L2 F2 R2 B' D2 B L2 F' R2
U2 R U2 R2 U2 B2 L2 R' F2 D2 R2 D' F' R F' L2 B' U' B




Good luck!


----------



## MarcelP (May 11, 2013)

Round *27*

*F2L 2H *: (21.52) 15.69 19.36 14.38 16.93 19.69 (11.90) 17.72 15.89 20.30 17.56 15.29 = *17.28*

*LL 2H* :8.96 6.48 8.68 (10.79) 7.75 8.51 (4.76) 9.90 7.62 9.78 10.09 7.31 = *8.51*// Meh..


----------



## khoavo12 (May 12, 2013)

Round 27

F2L 2H 
13.15, (8.73), 9.49, 12.50, 10.30, (13.22), 10.66, 10.80, 11.12, 9.69, 12.41, 11.22 = 11.13

LL 2H
(6.29), 4.52, 5.52, 4.64, 4.45, 4.69, 5.41, 5.78, (4.41), 5.68, 5.03, 4.60 = 5.03


----------



## ySoSrs (May 12, 2013)

Round 27

*F2L 2H:* 24.82, (15.43), 24.81, (30.86), 23.68, 29.02, 19.14, 24.77, 24.19, 24.25, 22.52, 25.55 = *24.28*

*LL 2H:* 15.09, (6.78), 11.60, 15.84, (17.07), 13.91, 14.65, 13.67, 9.90, 10.01, 12.02, 11.64 = *12.83*

First time I tried this, last week I couldn't get my F2L under 30 sec. So I did what everyone tells you to do: slow down and look what's happening, and suddenly my F2L dropped a good 5 seconds.  Awesome!


----------



## andi25 (May 12, 2013)

Round 27:

F2L 2H:
10.41, 9.45, 7.78, 8.15, 8.19, 9.25, 8.38, 7.81, 8.10, 7.34, 8.39, 9.27 = 8.48

LL 2H:
4.54, 4.66, 10.19, 5.38, 3.83, 4.25, 4.70, 4.90, 4.23, 4.84, 3.66, 4.40 = 4.57


----------



## CheesecakeCuber (May 12, 2013)

Round 27

*L10P:*
Average: 9.96

Times: 8.84, 11.71, 9.37, 10.43, 9.33, 8.67, 12.15, (13.90), 10.62, 10.34, (8.61), 8.65, 9.45

*F2B*[/B]
Average:13.59

Times:12.37, 12.59, 15.51, 12.59, 13.49, 15.94, (16.88), (11.58), 12.53, 12.26, 11.77, 16.81

*sigh* and I call myself a Rouxer


----------



## mark49152 (May 13, 2013)

Round 27

F2L 2H: 21.47



Spoiler



12:	00:19.68	x
(11:	00:27.16	x)
10:	00:24.33	x
9:	00:18.26	x
8:	00:23.32	x
7:	00:18.99	x
6:	00:22.94	x
5:	00:22.10	x
4:	00:22.31	x
3:	00:23.29	x
(2:	00:17.33	x)
1:	00:19.42	x



LL 2H: 11.20



Spoiler



12:	00:12.56	x
11:	00:09.84	x
10:	00:09.36	x
9:	00:08.58	x
8:	00:13.68	x
7:	00:12.06	x
6:	00:13.14	x
5:	00:11.19	x
(4:	00:16.41	x)
3:	00:11.04	x
(2:	00:07.99	x)
1:	00:10.53	x


----------



## sneaklyfox (May 18, 2013)

*Round 27 Results*

ROUND 27 IS NOW CLOSED.

F2L 2H
1. andi25 8.48
2. khoavo12 11.13
3. MarcelP 17.28
4. mark49152 21.47
5. ySoSrs 24.28

LL 2H
1. andi25 4.57
2. khoavo12 5.03
3. MarcelP 8.51
4. mark49152 11.20
5. ySoSrs 12.83

F2B
1. CheesecakeCuber 13.59

L10P
1. CheesecakeCuber 9.96

Sorry for the late results. I was tired after being out all day Saturday at my first comp and then I was still tired yesterday. 
Congratulations andi25 and CheesecakeCuber!


----------



## mark49152 (May 21, 2013)

Great, your first comp! How was it?


----------



## MarcelP (May 21, 2013)

Yeah, sneaklyfox what where your results?


----------



## sneaklyfox (May 21, 2013)

mark49152 said:


> Great, your first comp! How was it?





MarcelP said:


> Yeah, sneaklyfox what where your results?



It was a good experience, thanks! I enjoyed it. I think the results are not on the WCA site yet last I checked but I'll add my WCA profile once I'm on the system. I posted a short blurb of my experience here.


----------



## mark49152 (May 21, 2013)

sneaklyfox said:


> It was a good experience, thanks! I enjoyed it. I think the results are not on the WCA site yet last I checked but I'll add my WCA profile once I'm on the system. I posted a short blurb of my experience here.


Wow, a medal at your first comp - well done


----------



## ThomasJE (May 21, 2013)

*Round 28 Scrambles*

ROUND 28 IS NOW OPEN.
Here are the scrambles:



Spoiler: F2L 2H




U2 B2 L2 F L2 B' R2 F L2 B R2 U' F2 U' F D R B L' D
L2 U B2 D B2 D2 F2 D B2 L2 D' F U' L' U2 F' D' B2 L' U F2
D2 R2 B2 D2 F2 L D2 R2 U2 B2 D2 U L U2 L B U' F L' U' F'
F2 U D R B D' R' D' B2 R' F U2 L2 B R2 U2 L2 D2 F U2 B2
B2 D2 F2 D' U2 R2 U' L2 F2 L2 R2 B' R2 D' F' L B R' F L2 R2
F2 L R2 B2 U2 L D2 F2 U2 B2 L' D' L D' R2 F' L R2 B' D2 L'
L2 D B2 D2 L2 B2 F2 U' L2 D' B2 F L D2 L U B' D R2 U' R'
D2 F2 U2 B2 D' F2 D' B2 D' L2 U2 R' F D B2 U2 L2 R' D R' F
F2 R2 B2 D2 L R B2 L' U2 L2 U' F D U' B' U' L B' R'
U2 F2 U' B2 F2 D' B2 D' L2 D' B' U' L' D' F' U R' F R2 U
U2 B2 R2 F2 L2 D2 R2 F2 U L2 F' U L2 B F L2 U2 L B' L
U2 L2 B L2 F2 D2 L2 R2 F D2 B' R' B2 U' R' D U F2 U






Spoiler: F2L OH




D L2 D' R2 U' L2 D F2 L2 B2 D B' L2 D' R F2 U L' F' R D2
U2 R2 U2 B2 F R2 D2 F' D2 U2 B R U2 L' F D R' U R F' L'
L2 R2 B2 U F2 R2 U' R2 U F2 D' F U2 L B2 R' B' D2 R' B' R'
F2 U2 L2 F2 D' R2 U B2 D2 B2 L' B' R2 F' L' R D' F2 L F
F' L2 D' L2 F2 R F L2 B U' D L2 U B2 L2 B2 D B2 D' F2
D F2 R2 D L2 F2 R2 B2 D' R2 D R B U L' B' F2 U2 L B'
U' F' B R' U2 F' B2 U2 L U' L2 F' L2 B' U2 F2 L2 B L2 F D2
D2 R2 B2 U' D' F' U2 D R' D2 R2 B' U2 B' U2 F R2 F D2
R2 U2 B2 F U2 F D2 R2 B' U2 B2 U B D2 F D2 L B' D R' U'
F2 D' R2 U2 F2 R2 U L2 D F2 U' F' R2 B2 D L D2 U2 R' B' F'
F' R2 D2 L2 F R2 F' D2 B' R2 U2 L U2 F D2 U' R2 D' B' L' B2
L' U2 L' F2 D2 R2 B2 L' D2 B U' L2 F2 U' R' B' R2 U B'






Spoiler: LL 2H




U B' R2 B2 L' B' L U2 R' U2 B2 R2 B2 R' U2 R U2
B2 U2 B' L2 F' L2 F U2 F' L2 B L' F L' R B' R' B2
R2 D B2 D' F2 D' L2 D2 B2 D' F2 R B' R2 B R U'
L2 F2 U L2 D' L2 D2 F2 U' F' D' F2 L' F U F2 L'
L' B L2 F' L U2 R2 F' R2 U2 L2 B2 L2 F L2
R2 B2 R2 U2 B' R2 B' U2 B R' B' U2 R U2 R B2
F2 R' F2 L' F2 L D2 R' B2 L' B2 D' R' B U' B' R2 D' R
L2 B2 L2 U2 B U2 B' U2 F U2 F' U L' U' B' U L U'
R2 D2 B2 D' B2 D' R2 F2 U F2 U' F' R U' L' U L R' F
F2 D R2 D' R2 U R2 U' R2 F2 U' L' U' B' U B L
R' U' R U R2 B2 L' B2 L U2 R' U2 B2 R2 B2
U2 R' U2 R B2 L' B2 L2 F2 R' F' R2 U R' U2 F' U' L'






Spoiler: LL OH




B2 L2 D F2 L2 B2 R2 U R2 U2 B2 L' D2 L B2 F R' F' R2
L2 D2 B2 R B2 D2 L' F2 L' F2 R' U' F R F' R' U R
B2 D L2 U' L2 B2 D' R2 U R2 U' R' F' L F' L' F2 R
L F2 L B2 L' F2 L B2 L2 R' F' U' F U R U'
F2 L2 U R2 U' B2 U B2 L2 D U R' D2 R' F2 R D2 R'
L2 D' F2 R2 D F2 D' B2 R2 D L' B L2 B' L' F2 U' R2
U2 F2 L2 F2 U2 R U2 L' R' U2 R2 B' R' B2 L2 U2 B' R' U'
U' L2 U2 B2 U' L2 U' L2 U B2 U L B L2 B' L'
R' F' U L' U L2 F' R F2 L' U2 R2 U2 R U2 F2 R2 F2
R' B2 R F2 R' B2 R F2 R U' B U2 B' U R'
F2 R2 F2 R' F2 L D2 R' D2 F L2 U' L U2 F U R
U' R2 U B2 U' F2 U B2 U' F2 R' U' L' U R' U' L






Spoiler: LLEO




F D' B U' B' U D B2 U2 F' L2 B L2 U2 B' U2 B U2
R' U' R U R' B2 D2 L2 F2 L F2 L D2 B2 U2
D R2 F2 D2 L2 B2 D' B2 U2 R2 U' L' R D2 F2 L' R'
U2 L F2 R2 D2 R D2 L' F2 U2 R2 U R2 U R2 U' R'
R2 F2 D B2 D' F2 D B2 R' U R D' R' U' R'
F' R2 U2 F' U2 R2 F2 U2 F' U' F2 D R2 D' F2
U F U F' U L2 F U2 F' U2 F' L2 F
U2 F2 U F2 U F2 U F2 U F2 U L' R U2 L R'
R2 B2 D2 L2 B F D2 R2 B L2 B D' B D B2 L2 F
U2 R2 U B2 U' F2 U B2 U' F2 R' U' L' U R' U' L
F D R2 D' F2 U F' R2 F' U2 B U2 B' R2 F'
R2 B U2 B' U2 F R2 F2 U2 L2 D' B' D L2 F






Spoiler: F2B




L2 R2 D2 B' L2 B2 D2 L2 R2 F L2 D' L' B2 U B2 D' R' B' L' U'
F2 U2 L2 U' L2 R2 B2 D2 U B2 L2 F' U F' U L D' L' F D'
F2 U' L2 D' F2 D' B2 R2 U2 L2 B L F' D' L U L D2 B2 R
R' B2 F2 R' U2 L D2 R' B2 U2 R2 B U' R F R' U2 F D' B2
F' R2 B' D2 R2 F2 D2 F' D2 L2 F' U R2 B' D L B' R2 F2 U2 L'
U R2 B2 R2 F2 D2 F2 D U2 F2 L' F' D R F' L B' D F
D' F2 R2 F2 U' B2 U R2 B2 U' F2 L' D' U2 F U B2 D L' D' B'
L2 U2 R' B2 D2 L B2 U2 B2 U2 F2 D' F U' B2 L2 D B D' F L'
L2 D2 F2 D2 R2 U2 F2 L' R' D' B' R' F2 D2 F R' F2 R2
R2 U' L B' D L B R2 D' B R F2 R D2 R' D2 F2 U2 R B2 R'
U' L2 D' R2 D' B2 U B2 L2 D B' F2 D F D' R' U' F L U'
D2 B2 D2 U' R2 U B2 L2 U' F2 U2 F D2 F' D' L D F L2 U'






Spoiler: L10P




M U' R' F' L2 F L2 F' R' F2 R2 B2 L U2 R D2 R' U2 L'
M D' F2 U' L2 B2 U' L2 U' L2 B2 L2 F R' F R' F R' F' U2 R2 U'
M2 U' L2 F2 R2 U' F2 U L2 D' B2 L2 R B R2 B' L' F' L' R U2
L2 D' L2 U2 R2 U L2 D' L2 F2 U2 F' L F' D2 R F L' F' R
M' F R2 U2 F R2 F R2 F' R2 F' U2 R' U R2 F2 R F2 U' F'
M' B' R B U2 R U2 R U B2 R2 B2 U L2 F2 D' R2 L2
R B' R2 U2 L2 F L' U F2 U2 R' F2 R' L' B2 R' U2 B2
M' B' U' B' R L2 D' L B D2 B2 R B2 R' B2 R D2 L B2 R2
M B U2 F L2 B L2 F' D2 F R' D2 R D2 B2 R' F' U'
M' R2 U2 R B2 L' D2 R D2 B2 R B' L U2 B U2 B'
M' U2 R2 D F2 D' L2 U L2 U' F2 R2 F U F' R' U' F' U R
M' F2 L2 R' U2 L D2 F2 D2 R' F2 R' D' B' L R' U B F2 U'



Please note that if the F2L OH and LL OH categories have a little or no turnout, I will remove these categories.

Good luck!


----------



## JF1zl3 (May 21, 2013)

I already asked this in the one answer question thread and Kunaal answered me, but I want to know officially from the competition hosts, does L10P mean CMLL + L6E, or is it L6E + The 4 Centers? Or Both Combined (L14P sorta I guess)


----------



## sneaklyfox (May 21, 2013)

JF1zl3 said:


> I already asked this in the one answer question thread and Kunaal answered me, but I want to know officially from the competition hosts, does L10P mean CMLL + L6E, or is it L6E + The 4 Centers? Or Both Combined (L14P sorta I guess)



L14P sorta. Basically whatever you have left to solve after F2B.


----------



## JF1zl3 (May 21, 2013)

I see, sounds good.


----------



## FaLoL (May 24, 2013)

Round 28

*F2L 2H*: 10.92, 12.13, 8.49, 10.39, 12.73, (8.45), 9.31, 16.03, 11.32, 11.53, (16.72), 13.81 =* 11.67*
*LL 2H*: (3.49), 6.07, 4.98, 8.19, 4.28, 8.33, 7.16, (9.69), 4.76, 5.09, 4.12, 4.58 = *5.76*


----------



## MarcelP (May 25, 2013)

Round* 28*

*F2L 2H* 16.32 14.06 14.46 13.64 (21.37) 18.61 16.06 (12.42) 17.29 18.21 14.34 15.89 = *15.89* // OMG, I am improving again... eighter that or the Fangshi is magical 

*LL 2H* (5.95) 8.17 8.14 8.90 7.17 7.89 6.07 (9.04) 6.79 6.92 7.26 8.64 = *7.60* // Awesome


----------



## andi25 (May 25, 2013)

Round 28:

F2L 2H: 9.71, 7.31, 12.35+, 8.31, 9.34, 7.92, 8.89, 8.53, 8.11, 10.63, 7.55, 8.14 = *8.71*
LL 2H: 3.89, 13.99, 4.78, 4.42, 4.03, 4.54, 5.39, 5.15, 4.63, 4.68, 3.76, 6.30 = *4.78*


----------



## sneaklyfox (May 25, 2013)

Round 28

F2L OH Average: 16.22
15.82, 15.54, 16.57, 14.69, (12.15), 17.66, 14.71, 15.79, (21.66), 16.29, 15.50, 19.68

LL OH Average: 7.45
7.44, (10.09), 6.22, 8.25, (5.96), 6.30, 9.92, 7.55, 7.41, 6.25, 8.74, 6.40

F2B Average: 18.17
23.95, 14.99, (25.11), 15.46, (12.85), 16.40, 24.49, 16.18, 16.28, 16.27, 19.10, 18.56

L10P Average: 12.71
11.27, 14.69, 13.76, 13.66, 13.52, 11.98, (9.98), 11.63, 13.86, 10.90, 11.79, (16.61)

I haven't done a single Roux solve for a few weeks.


----------



## sneaklyfox (May 25, 2013)

*Round 28 Results*

ROUND 28 IS NOW CLOSED.

F2L 2H
1. andi25 8.71
2. FaLoL 11.67
3. MarcelP 15.89

F2L OH
1. sneaklyfox 16.22

LL 2H
1. andi25 4.78
2. FaLoL 5.76
3. MarcelP 7.60

LL OH
1. sneaklyfox 7.45

F2B
2. sneaklyfox 18.17

L10P
1. sneaklyfox 12.71

Congratulations, andi25! Nice improvement on F2L from last week, MarcelP!


----------



## ThomasJE (May 26, 2013)

*Round 29 Scrambles*

ROUND 29 IS NOW OPEN.
Here are the scrambles:



Spoiler: F2L 2H




R2 F2 U2 L2 U B2 D2 L2 F2 U' L B L F' U F2 U' R' F' L R'
F2 U B2 U' L2 D2 R2 F2 D' U2 R2 F' L B L' U2 R D L2 D2 B'
U' R2 F2 D' B2 U B2 F2 L2 R2 U' B' U' F2 U2 L2 U L' B' R' F'
B2 L2 U2 L2 R2 B L2 R2 D2 B' D' L B' L F2 D' L' U' B2
R' B2 F2 U2 R' F2 R' U2 L D2 U B2 D2 B D R D' F' D' F'
R2 B R2 D' L B' R L F D' F2 R2 F2 D2 L2 D' R2 B2 D2 L2
L2 D' L2 B2 L2 F2 U F2 D2 L2 U R' U' R2 F' D R2 B D' R F
D2 L2 F2 L2 U B2 D' U2 R2 D R' B' L2 F' D' L R' D' L2 B2 R'
F U2 R2 F R2 F' U2 L2 F2 U2 F' D R F U' B U2 B2 R' D U2
F2 D' B2 L2 D L2 R2 U' L2 D' B' L2 R2 U2 L R' U' F L' R2
R2 U2 F2 U' R2 F2 U' L2 U B2 R2 B L2 F2 D L2 R2 F2 D' R' U'
F2 L2 U' L2 B2 F2 D2 F2 U F2 D' R B R B2 R' D L B2 D R'






Spoiler: F2L OH




U B2 D L2 R2 U L2 U' L2 B2 D' L' D2 B R U2 B' F2 U' L2 F
F' R2 L2 D R' D R' B' R' F' D B2 U' L2 F2 L2 D' B2 U' F2 L2
B R2 B R2 U2 F2 D2 U2 R2 F D2 U L U2 F' U2 R B D' L U2
D R2 L B L' U' D' B' R' F U2 F B2 U2 R2 B2 D2 F D2 B'
F L' U2 D2 F2 B L2 F2 R U R2 D2 R2 L2 D F2 D2 B2 U'
D2 R' B2 U2 B2 L' R2 U2 R F2 L F R2 B' R2 U2 B L D F
R' L U B L2 F2 R' U L' D R2 L2 B2 U' D' F2 L2 D L2
L2 F2 L U2 B2 R' B2 L' D2 U2 R' D L U F' R' D L2 B R' U'
R2 D' R2 F2 R2 U2 B2 U R2 D2 U' B' R U' L R' F L2 F R' F2
F2 U2 F R2 F2 L2 U2 L2 B D2 F L B' D2 U' L2 B2 U R' U' F'
D B R' F D F R2 D2 B' R2 U2 B2 D2 F2 D2 L U2 L2 F2 D2
U L' F2 B' D L2 D F2 L U R2 F2 U2 D L2 F2 B2 D B2 R2






Spoiler: LL 2H




B U2 B' U2 F2 L2 B' R2 D' R' B L2 R' F2
F2 R2 B' R D R' D B2 L2 B2 D2 B R2 F U2 F
F' D2 F U2 F U2 F' U2 F2 D2 F' D' U' R' F R F' D F'
R U' R' F' U R B' R D2 F' D2 B R2 F' R2 F2 R2 U2 F2
B L2 B' L2 F U2 F2 U2 L2 F' D2 R' B' R D L' D L' F2
F U' R U2 R' U' F U2 F2 U2 F' U2 F U2 F' U2 F2
U F2 D B2 L2 F2 U B2 R2 U F' L' F L' U' L U L
B' U2 B R2 F D2 F D2 F2 R2 U2 L' B' L U' L U L'
L2 U' L2 U F2 R2 D2 R2 F2 L2 F2 R' D2 R B F2 L' B' L2
B2 D L2 D' L2 R2 F2 R2 U' B2 U R' F L' F L' R2 B2 R'
B2 R2 F2 D2 R F2 R B2 L2 U2 F' L' F U'
U L2 D' B2 D L2 B2 U L2 U' B2 L U L' F' U' L' U F






Spoiler: LL OH




L2 F L2 R2 B U2 B U2 F2 R2 F2 D' U' R F R F' D F'
B L2 B' U2 B' R2 D2 F' D2 R2 B2 U' L2 U' L B L B2 U
R U' B' U' R' U F2 R2 F' R2 F D2 F D2 B U2 F
D2 F R2 F2 U2 R2 U2 F2 R2 F' D2 U' L' B2 U' B U B L
R' B' R2 B R U R2 U2 B2 U B2 D' R2 D R2 U
U2 R' F2 D2 B2 R2 U2 R U2 R B2 D L D L2 F2 R
D' R2 D L2 D' R2 D U2 L2 U' L2 F' U' L' U L F L2
U2 B2 L2 U' B2 D L2 D' L2 U B2 L B2 R B' R' B' L B2
U2 F R2 B2 L2 R2 B L2 B' L2 F2 R D' B2 D B' L2 R' F
L2 U' B2 U' L2 U L2 U B2 L2 U' F U' R U2 R' U F'
B U2 F2 R2 B' R2 F' U2 F R2 F' R' B2 U2 B2 R' F' U'
U2 B' R2 B' L2 D2 F D2 L2 B2 U' R F R' F2 U F R2






Spoiler: LLEO




U' B2 R2 D' F2 U F2 U' R2 B U' B' D B U B
R2 D2 L2 B D2 R2 U2 L2 F' R2 F U' L2 U L2 F' R2 F2
U2 R U R' U R U2 R F2 R' B2 R F2 R' B2 R'
U' R2 D' R2 F2 U' F2 D R2 B2 U L R' U2 L' R'
R' L U' R U R2 D2 L D2 L' F2 L' F2 R2
B2 D F2 R2 D' B2 U F2 L2 B2 U' R U R' B2 R U' R'
U2 B2 D2 L2 F' L2 D2 B R2 B R2 U' F' U F
U2 R2 F U2 F2 L2 B2 R2 B' D2 L2 U F' U L2 B' L2 F
F D2 F2 U2 F' L2 F L2 F2 D2 F2 U B U' B' F U B'
U' R2 D2 B2 R2 F2 U' R2 B2 L' D R D' L' D R
R2 B2 R2 F U2 R2 F L2 B D2 F D B2 D L2 F' R2 F2
L2 B' F' U2 R2 D2 R2 U2 B D2 B D' U B' U' B D' F






Spoiler: F2B




D2 B' U2 F L2 R2 B L2 F U2 F2 U B R2 B2 R' B2 L B2 U2
D' B2 D2 U' L2 R2 B2 U' B2 F2 U' F D' U' R2 D' L' D L2 U2 F'
L2 B' D R B' L D' R' B2 R2 L2 B' D2 L2 F R2 L2 D2 F'
F2 D2 F2 D U' F2 U' B2 L2 B R' F' U2 L2 B L' D U B
B2 D2 L2 U2 F' L2 U2 F' U2 F R' F2 U L2 B' R2 B' U R' F'
U2 L2 F2 R D2 R' F2 U2 L' B' F' U' R' U' L' D' U2 F U2
B' D2 R2 F D2 B' D2 F' L2 U2 F2 R' D L U' F' D R2 D' L2 D'
B2 D' B2 U' L2 U R2 U' L2 D U B' L' F' R2 B' U2 F' U B' F2
F D2 R2 F R2 U2 R2 U2 F2 U2 B2 L D' B2 L' D2 B D L2 B' F
U' R B2 U2 D2 B R' B' U B2 L D2 R F2 B2 R' B2 U2 B2 R2
F' R L F2 B' R2 U F' U2 D L2 D2 B2 L' D2 R' B2 R U2 R2 U2
F2 L2 B2 L' U2 L2 B2 L U2 R' D2 B F R D' B R2 D' U B2 R2






Spoiler: L10P




M L2 R2 D' F2 L2 F2 D B2 D' B2 F2 R' U L' D2 B L U' R' U2
M' R2 D R2 D' R2 U F2 U' F2 R2 U2 L' B' L B' U' B U B
M U' F2 L2 D B2 R2 U R2 U' B2 L2 F' R F U' F' R' F' U2
M2 F2 R2 D2 B' L2 F' D2 B D2 F D2 R' U R' U2 F2 R' F' R
M D' R2 U R2 B2 U' F2 L2 D' B2 U' L F2 L' B' F2 L B R2 U
F' R2 B' D2 R2 U2 F' L2 B L2 F2 U L' D' U' B2 D L2 U B'
U2 F2 L2 B2 R2 U2 R2 B' L2 F' D B' F R' B R F' D F'
B' R2 F U2 B L2 F' L2 U2 F L2 D' L2 U' R2 U R2
M2 R2 B2 U F2 L2 B2 L2 F2 U L2 D' F' D' F' L2 U' L F L'
M2 F R' F L F2 R F2 L D' B2 D' L2 F2 U L2 D2 L2 U R2
M R' U2 L F D2 R' F L D' R2 U' L2 D F2 U R2 U R2 D'
M' F2 R' F2 R' F2 U2 R2 U2 F2 R2 F' L F2 R2 D' L' R F' R



Again, if there is a low turnout for the OH categories, then I will stop these categories.

Good luck!


----------



## FaLoL (May 26, 2013)

Round 29

*F2L 2H*: 11.24, 9.80, (15.18), 10.52, 12.64, 10.84, (8.57), 8.70, 10.34, 10.26, 8.95, 10.89 = *10.42*
*LL 2H*: 6.25, 5.96, (4.12), 4.92, 6.45, (7.76), 4.82, 5.22, 5.93, 5.89, 6.04, 5.64 = *5.71*


----------



## MarcelP (May 26, 2013)

Round *29*

*F2L 2H* 18.12 15.74 (9.26) 19.49 18.93 14.51 14.13 12.59 18.05 19.19 (19.62) 14.97= *16.57*

*LL 2H * (9.22) 8.53 8.40 7.26 9.09 6.17 (6.04) 8.01 7.09 6.47 7.14 6.23 = *7.44*


meh..


----------



## Milky3bar (May 26, 2013)

Round 29

*F2B*: (13.54), 10.94, 13.17, 12.59, 9.25, (8.70), 11.66, 10.79, 8.97, 10.31, 11.46, 10.09= *10.92*
*L10P*:5.54, 6.76, 5.88, 7.38, 7.21, (5.53), (8.03), 7.66, 6.09, 7.98, 6.17, 6.97=*6.78*


----------



## andi25 (May 26, 2013)

*F2L 2H:* 9.05, 8.79, 8.72, 8.70, 7.69, 8.28, 8.92, 8.48, 8.20, 9.10, 7.31, 8.66 = *8.55*
*LL 2H:* 5.33, 5.00, 3.70, 4.27, 4.86, 4.70, 4.24, 4.86, 5.01, 3.90, 4.47, 3.46 = *4.50*


----------



## mDiPalma (May 28, 2013)

F2L 2H
13.82, 13.80, 14.29, 14.22, 13.32, 14.16, 13.04, 16.17, 15.09, 14.34, 13.91, 11.39 = *14.00 avg12*

F2L OH
14.01, 13.88, 13.96, 13.90, 12.82, 14.93, 16.74, 12.24, 12.42, 13.61, 13.85, 14.90 = *13.83 avg12*

F2B
11.88, 13.70, 15.42, 14.35, 12.63, 10.53, 15.72, 12.34, 12.31, 13.96, 15.89, 15.80 = *13.81 avg12*

LL 2H
DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF = *DNF avg12* 

LL OH
DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, 5.68, DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF = *DNF avg12* 

LLEO
5.47, 6.45, 4.54, 3.74, 4.19, 4.04, 1.67, 6.28, 5.10, 4.27, 5.97, 5.79 = *4.94 avg12*


----------



## JF1zl3 (May 29, 2013)

*Round: 29*




Spoiler: F2L 2H: 16.73



======*F2L 2H*======
#1 ----------- 16.17
#2 ----------- 15.19
#3 ----------- 12.78
#4 ----------- 20.22
#5 ----------- 16.60
#6 ----------- 23.65
#7 ----------- 14.18
#8 ----------- 22.18
#9 ----------- 20.67
#10 ---------- 14.70
#11 ---------- 09.30
#12 ---------- 14.65
*Average* ------ *16.73*
Mean --------- 16.69
Ao12 --------- 16.73
Ao5 ---------- 15.99 #1 - #5
Best --------- 09.30 #11
Worst -------- 23.65 #6
_Comments: Bad. Very bad. :/_
====================






Spoiler: F2L OH: 39.43



======*F2L OH*======
#1 ----------- 36.41
#2 ----------- 41.80
#3 ----------- 53.74
#4 ----------- 40.06
#5 ----------- 36.20
#6 ----------- DNC
#7 ----------- DNC
#8 ----------- DNC
#9 ----------- DNC
#10 ---------- DNC
#11 ---------- DNC
#12 ---------- DNC
*Average* ------ *39.43*
Mean --------- 41.64
Ao12 --------- DNC
Ao5 ---------- 39.43 #1 - #5
Best --------- 36.20 #5
Worst -------- 53.74 #3
_Comments: Meh. DNC means Did Not Compete._
====================






Spoiler: LL 2H: 9.14



======*LL 2H*=======
#1 ----------- 08.57
#2 ----------- 09.15
#3 ----------- 12.27
#4 ----------- 06.66
#5 ----------- 08.34
#6 ----------- 09.09
#7 ----------- 09.43
#8 ----------- 07.95
#9 ----------- 11.28
#10 ---------- 08.05
#11 ---------- 07.86
#12 ---------- 11.68
*Average* ------ *09.14*
Mean --------- 09.19
Ao12 --------- 09.14
Ao5 ---------- 08.46 #4 - #8
Best --------- 06.66 #4
Worst -------- 12.27 #3
_Comments: Alot of these cases were extremely similar._
====================






Spoiler: LL OH: 29.69



======*LL OH*=======
#1 ----------- 36.77
#2 ----------- 30.55
#3 ----------- 31.41
#4 ----------- 25.49
#5 ----------- 27.12
#6 ----------- DNC
#7 ----------- DNC
#8 ----------- DNC
#9 ----------- DNC
#10 ---------- DNC
#11 ---------- DNC
#12 ---------- DNC
*Average* ------ *29.69*
Mean --------- 30.27
Ao12 --------- DNC
Ao5 ---------- 29.69 #1 - #5
Best --------- 25.49 #4
Worst -------- 36.77 #1
_Comments: Meh. DNC means did not compete._
====================






Spoiler: LLEO: DNC



======*LLEO*=======
#1 ----------- DNC
#2 ----------- DNC
#3 ----------- DNC
#4 ----------- DNC
#5 ----------- DNC
#6 ----------- DNC
#7 ----------- DNC
#8 ----------- DNC
#9 ----------- DNC
#10 ---------- DNC
#11 ---------- DNC
#12 ---------- DNC
*Average* ------ *DNC*
Mean --------- DNC
Ao12 --------- DNC
Ao5 ---------- DNC # - #
Best --------- DNC #
Worst -------- DNC #
_Comments: DNC Means did not compete._
====================






Spoiler: F2B: 16.71



=======*F2B*========
#1 ----------- 22.63
#2 ----------- 12.15
#3 ----------- 19.05
#4 ----------- 15.63
#5 ----------- 12.99
#6 ----------- 18.02
#7 ----------- 17.08
#8 ----------- 13.45
#9 ----------- 14.17
#10 ---------- 21.77
#11 ---------- 15.10
#12 ---------- 19.83
*Average* ------ *16.71*
Mean --------- 16.82
Ao12 --------- 16.71
Ao5 ---------- 14.90 #5 - #9
Best --------- 12.15 #2
Worst -------- 22.63 #1
_Comments: Roux is so fun._
====================






Spoiler: L10P: 20.54



======*L10P*=======
#1 ----------- 24.25
#2 ----------- 28.39
#3 ----------- 18.12
#4 ----------- 19.80
#5 ----------- 15.80
#6 ----------- 17.40
#7 ----------- 27.86
#8 ----------- 12.67
#9 ----------- 20.00
#10 ---------- 19.76
#11 ---------- 18.06
#12 ---------- 24.36
*Average* ------ *20.54*
Mean --------- 20.54
Ao12 --------- 20.54
Ao5 ---------- 17.67 #4 - #8
Best --------- 15.80 #5
Worst -------- 28.39 #2
_Comments: Same Mean and Average lol._
====================




_*Overall Comments: Good lord this is quite the competition.*_


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jun 1, 2013)

*Round 29 Results*

ROUND 29 IS NOW CLOSED.

F2L 2H
1. andi25 8.55
2. FaLoL 10.42
3. mDiPalma 14.00
4. MarcelP 16.57
5. JF1zl3 16.73

F2L OH
1. mDiPalma 13.83
2. JF1zl3 39.43

LL 2H
1. andi25 4.50
2. FaLoL 5.71
3. MarcelP 7.44
4. JF1zl3 9.14

LL OH
1. JF1zl3 29.69

F2B
1. Milky3bar 10.92
2. mDiPalma 13.81
3. JF1zl3 16.71

L10P
1. Milky3bar 6.78
2. JF1zl3 20.54

LLEO
1. mDiPalma 4.94

Note: I did not include DNFs and DNCs...

Congratulations andi25, JF1zl3, Milky3bar, and mDiPalma!


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jun 7, 2013)

Hi everyone, I will no longer be compiling the results for the Substep Competition. Someone else is welcome to take over the results each week.


----------



## ThomasJE (Jun 8, 2013)

*Round 30 Scrambles*

Apologies for not posting scrambles last week; I had a lot of school work to do and never got time to generate and post scrambles. But...

ROUND 30 IS NOW OPEN!
Here are the scrambles:



Spoiler: F2L 2H




U2 F' L2 F2 L2 D2 F U2 L2 U2 B2 L D2 U B' L' B' D2 U B2 F'
R2 F2 R2 D2 R2 F' L2 F2 D2 F' U2 R F L' R F2 D B2 U2 F R'
U2 L' D2 L U D' L2 B R D2 B2 U2 R' B2 D2 L' D2 L2 D2
D2 F' D2 R' B L' U L U2 D2 R2 L2 B2 U L2 D2 F2 L2
L2 D R2 D R2 U F2 R2 B2 U2 B' U2 L2 R U R2 B F2 D B2 F'
B2 U R2 B2 F2 U' L2 R2 D2 R2 B' R' D U2 L2 D B F D R'
U2 F L2 B' U2 R2 U2 L2 U2 B U2 L F2 D' F L2 D U2 R D2
F' B' D' B' L U D' F R D2 F2 R2 B2 U' R2 U R2 U F2 U'
U B2 L2 R2 U2 R2 U' B2 D' F2 U' F' U' L2 U2 R' U' L B D2 R'
U2 F2 D2 R D2 L B2 L2 B2 D' B' F' D F2 R' B' F L
B2 L2 U' B2 D U B2 R2 U F' R' B L U' B' R U' B' F
B2 L2 B U2 L2 R2 B' R2 F' R D' B' L2 F2 U' L' U L F'
D2 B2 U2 R D2 R2 F2 L U2 R F2 D' F' D F' U' R U' B U' R'
R L U' D2 R2 U R' U2 R2 F' U2 L2 B2 L2 D' B2 U L2 U2 B2 D
D2 F' U2 F' U2 F D R' L2 F2 B' D2 B' U2 F D2 B' L2 B'
L U' L2 F' R B' R2 F D B2 R2 D' B2 U2 B2 D' B2 L2 B2
D2 L2 B2 R2 U' R2 F2 U F2 R2 U B D L B2 L' U' L' D' B U'
U' R2 F U R' F2 B2 L F' U2 B2 U2 R2 D2 R' D2 B2 R' D2 L2
D R2 B2 U2 F2 U R2 B2 D R2 B2 R F' U L D2 L' D2 U2 F U'
R2 L F' L2 D' B' U' F R' L' F' U2 B' L2 F2 L2 D2 F' U2 R2
L' D2 R2 U2 B2 R D2 L B2 F2 U2 F D' B' R B U' B F' D' L'
D R2 D B2 U R2 U B2 D' R' B2 D F R2 D' B' U2 R D2 R'
D2 U2 B' L2 F R2 B' L2 B' U2 B' D F' R' B L R U R' U' F2
D2 U2 R2 B2 R D2 L' U2 F2 L' F2 U F R B2 D L2 U2 F L2 R'
B2 D' B2 D L2 U' B2 U' R2 U' F' D' F' L U L2 R' U2 L2 B'






Spoiler: F2L OH




D2 R2 D2 F U2 R2 B R2 B D2 B R' F2 L F L' D' U F D2
D' U2 L2 D2 L2 B2 R2 U' F2 L2 D' B L2 R B U2 B F' U' L' R
U2 R2 B2 U F2 R2 D' B2 L2 U' L2 F' U2 F U' R F D' L U' B
B U2 F2 D2 F' L2 B' R2 U2 B D2 U' F2 L2 B' U2 R' F2 D L2
U L2 F2 U2 B2 D' F2 L2 F2 D B2 F' L' D' U R U' B F2 D U
U R2 F2 D R2 U2 B2 U R2 B2 U2 L D F D R D2 U R2 D' L
U2 L' F2 L2 U2 R B2 R B2 R2 D2 F' D' L U' L B' L B2 R B
D U R2 U' B2 D' F2 U L2 U' B2 R D F D U' F2 R' F D U'
U2 R2 F2 D2 B2 L' B2 F2 U2 L' F' U2 B' L U' F R F' L R
B2 U' B2 F2 D B2 D2 L2 B2 D2 R2 F' D' U2 R' U F' U2 B D2 F2
L2 U' L2 D U R2 D B2 R2 U' F2 R D2 R' B R' F' D F R' D'
R' U' F2 L2 U D' R' U F' R2 U L2 B2 U2 L2 D R2 F2 U
U2 B2 D2 B2 L2 U' R2 U2 L2 U R F' U R' D' B F2 U2 R' D'
F' D' F R2 B L' D2 F D' F' D2 R' D2 B2 R2 L' D2 F2 L' U2 B2
D L2 U L2 D B2 U' F2 D' F2 R2 F' R' D' U2 F2 R B' R B2 D
D U' B2 U' F2 L2 D' L2 D R2 U' F' U L F R U2 L D2 U' F2
R D2 U2 R2 D2 R' F2 R F2 D2 L B' L D2 L' F2 R' B D' U
D L2 F2 U B2 R2 U2 B2 L2 D2 F U L' B' U2 R D' B' L' R B
D2 B2 U2 L' B2 F2 L' B2 L D2 L U' R D B' D2 R F R D' R'
F2 U2 L2 B D2 L2 F R2 B' U2 B' R U L U2 R2 D2 F L2 R2 U2
B' R' U L2 U' D B L U' F' U2 F2 R2 U2 B2 D2 B2 D2 L U2 D2
L2 D2 B' L2 D2 B F2 D2 F U2 R2 U' R2 B D' L2 B U L' B U'
L2 D2 R2 U' F2 L2 R2 U R2 D' U' F' L D2 B' L' R B R' F' R
U2 L2 D' B2 U F2 U B2 F2 U' B2 L B' U2 F' D L F U L2 U2
U L D' L' U R U' F B R F R2 L2 F' L2 D2 L2 D2 B2 U2






Spoiler: LL 2H




F R F U F' R' F R2 U' R2 D R2 D' F2 U F2 R2 F2
R U2 L' B U2 L' B' R' L2 U F2 L2 U' F2 U F2 U L2 U2
L' D2 L' F2 L2 F2 D2 R F2 U2 L2 U' R' U' F2 U2 L'
B2 F2 D F2 U B2 R2 D B2 D' B' F' L U2 L B' F
U2 R2 B D2 B' R2 U2 R2 F L2 F' R F' U' F U R
R' F2 D F' D' F' R U L2 D' B2 R2 U' R2 D B2 L2
R B2 R2 L F' L F' R U2 F2 L2 F2 U L2 F2 R2 D' R2 U
B' U2 L2 B D2 F' D2 F L2 F L2 R' F R F2 L2
U2 L' U2 L F2 U2 L F2 L' U2 R' F' R U R' F R F2
L2 F L' U F' U' L B D2 R2 F U2 R2 B' U2 B' D2
U R2 D2 B2 D' B2 D' R2 F2 L U F U' F' L' F2
B2 D' R2 U R2 B2 D L2 U' L' U' R' U L' U' R
U' R2 F2 R2 U R2 F2 R2 D2 B2 U' L' R B D2 F2 L R'
B2 R B2 R' U2 R' U2 R U2 R B U B2 U' B R'
L2 F2 L U2 L U2 L2 F2 L' F' L' F U'
F' L' B L' B2 L2 F U2 F U2 F' L2 B L2
D2 F2 L2 B2 U2 R F2 R B2 L2 U2 F' L' F
D' L2 U2 L2 F2 D R2 U' R2 F2 R2 B' R D R' D' B R2
B2 D B2 U R2 F2 U B2 D2 L2 B2 L F L' F2 R F' R'
R' F' U' F U R U2 R2 F2 R' B2 R F2 R' B2 R'
R' F' U' F U' R' U2 B2 R' B2 L U2 L' U2 R2 U2
B U2 F2 D2 B' D2 B D2 B' D2 F2 U R' U R B U2
L2 B R2 B' L2 U2 B' U2 B2 R2 B' U R B2 U B' U' B2 R'
D2 B2 D2 F2 U' B2 R2 D' R2 B2 U' R' B2 R' B2 F' R F' L2
U' R2 U R2 B2 U' R2 U2 R2 U' F R' D' R D2 B2 D' F'






Spoiler: LL OH




D F2 L2 U R2 D' B2 L' D R2 D' L'
F2 D R2 B2 U B2 D' R2 F2 U' F2 L' B' R U2 B' R' B2 L
R2 U2 F' L2 B D2 B' D2 F L2 U2 R' B R'
F2 B' R F2 R' F2 R B' U' B2 L2 U' R2 U R2 D' L2
R2 D2 L D2 R D2 F2 D2 R2 U2 B' R B' R' U2 B' R'
U' L2 U2 F2 R2 B2 D' B2 R2 F2 U2 L' F L U' L' F' L'
U' F2 U L2 R2 B2 D B2 D2 L' D2 R F' L' F' R F2
B L U L' U' B' U2 R2 B2 R F2 R' B2 R F2 R
U2 B' U2 B2 L2 F' D2 F' D2 F L' F U L' U' B' U'
U B' R2 U' R2 U R2 U2 L2 D2 F' R2 D2 L2 U2
B2 U2 L2 D2 F2 R' B2 U2 R B2 D' R2 D' F2 L'
B2 R2 B2 R2 U' B2 U' B2 U B' L F' U2 L F L2 B'
R2 U2 F' L2 B2 L2 U2 F R2 U' F' U F L' B' L U'
U R2 F2 U' R2 U' R2 U F2 R2 U' R D' R U2 R' D R'
F' U2 L2 B F L2 B' F2 U2 F' U' L F U F2 L F' L2
U2 L' U2 R' D2 R U2 R' D2 R2 U B U' B' U' L U R'
B2 F2 D L2 D' B2 F2 R2 U' R2 U2 R' B' R2 B R' U' R2
U2 F U2 F' U' F R U' R' F'
F U F2 L D' L D L2 B' D2 B U2 B' D2 B U2 F
F2 U2 F2 U' L2 D B2 D' L2 F2 U' R' F' R U2 R F R F2
U2 R2 U' F2 U2 R2 U F2 U2 R2 U R' F' R U2 F' R' F' R
L2 D' U' B2 R2 U' R2 D B2 F2 D F D' U' L' U F U L'
F2 U' F2 U L2 R2 U' L2 D L2 U R F L' F L' R2 B2 R'
R2 B2 F2 U' F2 D R2 D' R2 U B2 L R2 F U F' U' L' U'
F' U' L' U L F R2 D' F2 D B2 D' F2 D B2 R2






Spoiler: LLEO




R2 U' F2 U B2 U' F2 U B2 R2 U2 L' U R U' L U R'
R2 F' D2 B' D2 R2 D2 B D2 F' U R2 F2 R2 U F2
B2 U' R2 F2 U B2 D' L2 F2 D U' L U' R2 U L' U' R2
R B2 D L2 D R' D2 R' U2 L B2 L U2 R2 B2 R'
B L2 D2 B U2 B' U2 R2 F D2 B2 D R2 D' L2 U F2
R2 B2 D2 L B2 R' U2 R B2 D2 R F' R' B2 R F' R
L U2 B2 R D2 R D2 F2 R' D2 R D' F2 R2 B2 U L2 U'
U' R2 B2 R2 D' F2 D R2 U' B2 R' D L2 D' R'
F2 D' L2 D F2 U F2 D2 L2 D2 F' U' R2 U' R2 U F'
R2 B2 U' F2 U B2 U' F2 U R2 U' B' U' B U' B' U2 B
B2 R2 B2 U2 R U2 L' B2 L B2 R2 U' R' U R
L2 B L2 D2 B' L2 U2 B2 R2 F' D' R2 D B2 U' L2
U2 F2 L2 U' F2 R2 D' F2 D B2 D' L' B2 L F2 R' U2 R'
D2 R2 D' F2 R2 U R2 F2 D' L2 U2 L' D R2 D' L'
L B2 L' U2 R U2 F2 L D2 B2 F' U L U' L' U' F'
R D L2 D' R D' R2 F2 D R2 D L2 U2 B2 D' R2
B2 D' R2 B2 D F2 U L2 D L2 D' F' U2 F L2 U' F' U' F'
R' D' L2 D R U R2 D R2 U' R2 D2 L2 D R2
U2 B2 U' B2 D L2 F2 U F2 R2 D' L' D R2 D' L'
F' B L2 D' B D' R2 F R2 B' D2 F D2 F2 D2 L2 B'
R2 U2 L' B2 D2 R2 D2 L B2 U2 R' F' L' B2 L B2 F
B' U2 B2 U2 F R2 B' R2 F D2 B' U B' D2 B U' F2
R2 U2 F R2 B' R2 D2 F U2 B2 F' D F' D B2 R2 U' B
F' D2 B U2 L2 B' U2 L2 F' D2 R2 U' F' U B' F U' F
F R2 D B' D' B2 D2 B D2 B D2 B2 D2 R2 F'






Spoiler: F2B




F U2 F2 B R U2 F2 B U R' B2 D2 L D2 L2 F2 D2 B2 L' D2
B2 U2 F R2 D2 L2 R2 F D2 F R D2 B' D' R U R B2 R'
B2 D2 F2 D' L2 D U L2 B2 U2 F L' R F' L2 F U' B' D2 L2 R2
L2 D2 L2 F2 D' F2 D' B2 U' F2 U F L' U R' D' U2 L F' U R'
R2 U2 L2 B' F2 D2 L2 B R2 B F' D L B D U' F' U L R' F'
B2 L2 B2 D' R2 F2 D U2 B2 U L2 B U' L2 U2 F2 L U2 F' U' L
U2 R' D2 R F2 L F2 L' B2 L2 F' D' R2 B F2 D' U B U R
F2 U' L2 U L2 B2 D' U2 F2 U R2 F L B2 R' U R2 D' R' D2 F
R L2 F' D' R2 U L' B2 U' R2 U2 D2 L F2 R2 L' U2 R F2 L2
R2 F' D' L' U' B' R U' F' R' U' B2 R2 L2 D2 F2 D L2 D2 F2
R2 D R2 D L2 D B2 L2 F2 L2 R' F D U F D' B L U2 B2 U
R2 U2 L2 F D2 R2 F' U2 B' D2 B L' F2 R' B' R U L2 B' R2
U F2 U B2 U R2 U F2 U R2 D' L B' D2 L D U R B F' D
R2 F' U2 F' D2 B' R2 B2 L2 U2 F D' L B2 F' L U' B' U' L' U'
B2 D' U2 L2 D' U' F2 R2 F2 R2 U L' U2 B' U2 R' F' R' B U' B
D' F2 U R2 U F2 D2 L2 U B2 D2 F' L' B F D2 U L' D B' L
U2 F' L' D R D R' B' U2 R' U' R2 D2 R2 B2 D' R2 D' B2 D'
F D F2 U' D2 F' L2 F' L' F B U2 F2 R2 B2 R D2 B2 R B2 U2
D' R2 U B2 F2 U2 F2 D' L2 D' R' F U2 B' D' U B L' F' R
B2 U2 L2 U' F2 U' L2 F2 L2 R2 U2 L' U2 B2 U B D' F2 L B' D2
U F2 L2 B2 F2 U' L2 D U2 L2 B2 F' D2 R2 B R B F U L' B2
B2 L2 B2 U L2 U' R2 F2 D R2 D2 B L R' B' F2 U' F R U2 F'
R2 F2 D' R2 U2 B2 F2 L2 F2 U L2 F' L' F' L' U L D2 R B' F'
D' B2 D2 F2 L2 F2 D B2 D2 R2 B2 R' D2 F R2 U2 F2 R' U F' R'
F2 L2 D U2 F2 L2 D' R2 U' R2 U2 L' D' L2 D2 L B L U R2 D'






Spoiler: L10P




U2 R2 B' D2 B' R2 B L2 B' U2 F2 R B2 R2 D' L2 R F2 U' F'
M' R2 B2 L2 F2 U2 L2 U F2 D2 F2 U' R B' D' B D R' B2
M B2 L2 B2 L U2 R' U2 F2 R' F2 R' B' L2 B' R2 F U2 L' R
M' U' R2 B L' B R L' F L2 D2 F2 L F2 L' F2 L D2 R U2
B' D' F' L' U L2 F' U D' F2 D2 F' R2 B' L2 D2 B2 L2 U2 F'
L2 B R B D2 B R' B U F2 D' R2 F2 B2 U' F2 D R2 F2
M' U B2 L2 U2 R2 F2 D' L2 D' R2 B' R' F' U' F U' R U2 B
M R L' F2 U2 B R L U2 F2 D' L2 D F2 U' R2 F2 D2 B2
M' U2 R2 D F L' F2 L F' L2 F2 U L2 U' L2 D F2 L2 F2 R2
L' U R U2 B' L U' R F' L2 F L2 B2 L2 F' L2 F R2
M' U' R2 D2 B2 L2 B2 D B2 R2 F2 U' L' F' L' F R' F' R U'
B' U2 B R2 B2 L2 D2 R2 F L' U' R U R' U F L'
M D B U' B' R L2 D L F' R2 B2 R' D2 R U2 R B2 L' U2 L'
M' U' R B' R B2 L' B' L2 D2 R D2 R' D2 R2 F2 L F2 L2
M L2 R2 B2 F' D2 F L2 U2 L2 U2 B L U' R2 F2 U' L' D2 L' F'
M2 R' L F R L U2 R2 B2 L2 D' R2 F2 L2 U L2
U R L2 B R F' D2 F L2 B' L2 B R2 L2 U2
M' B' R' U2 F U2 F2 R B U2 L2 U R2 D2 L2 B2 L2 D R2 F2
M R2 U2 F2 L2 B' R2 F' R2 F D2 B' R B' L2 U2 R' F' U
M' F' D2 F' D2 U2 F R2 F' L2 F L2 D R2 F' L F' L' U L2
M U R L2 F' R2 F R L2 D2 F2 U' F2 D' B2 D' B2
M F2 U2 B L2 F2 D2 F L2 F2 U2 F L' R' U B L R' U' F'
R' F2 L F L' F R U R2 B2 U' B2 U R2 D' R2 D R2
M L2 B2 U L2 U R2 D2 L2 R2 B2 L' U R' F R U' L' U
M' F D B2 D' F' L2 D' L2 D F2 D F2 B2 D'



As you can see, this round will be an average of 25! To clarify, we will remove the best and worst times and average the rest (so 23/25). If you don't have time to do 25, an average of 12 is fine, and an average of 5 for OH is also fine.

Also, if you wish to help by posting results, then just post or PM me to let me know.

Good luck!


----------



## mDiPalma (Jun 8, 2013)

*F2L OH*
10.95, 16.54, 13.20, 16.80, 14.56, 14.01, 12.60, 13.17, 14.26, 14.34, 14.14, 15.14, 13.23, 13.42, 15.19, 11.85, 14.20, 14.15, 13.79, 11.46, 14.58, 13.74, 10.62, 13.97, 13.67 = *13.74 avg25*


----------



## IMSLOW1097 (Jun 9, 2013)

Round 30:
F2L 2H: Avg = 8.58
8.12, 8.57, 8.34, 10.03, 8.83, 7.81, 7.83, 10.67, 10.95, 5.69, 9.58, 11.51, 7.81, 10.00, 7.37, 8.60, 7.81, 8.44, 12.61, 8.36, 7.62, 8.89, 7.48, 7.04, 6.99
F2L OH: Avg = 4.99 (terrible  )
6.29, 4.83, 4.67, 4.83, 5.97, 5.54, 5.10, 6.06, 3.85, 5.24, 4.09, 4.69, 4.12, 4.47, 5.65, 3.20, 5.86, 5.23, 4.70, 5.54, 3.22, 4.96, 4.61, 5.45, 5.35


----------



## immortalchaos29 (Jun 11, 2013)

Let me know if you haven't found anyone to compile results. I could help out.

*F2L 2H: 11.53*
11.61, 11.12, 12.94, 10.55, 12.26, 9.62, (15.38), 11.33, (8.84), 12.84, 10.51, 12.52

*F2L OH: 25.04*
(31.52), 28.33, 22.43, 25.26, 30.13, 25.78, 27.95, 23.96, 22.01, 20.49, (17.23), 24.06

*LL 2H: 3.84*
4.43, 4.22, 3.79, 3.57, 3.88, (4.54), 3.61, 4.24, (3.33), 3.70, 3.45, 3.54


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jun 15, 2013)

Round 30

F2L 2H Average: 10.60
(12.95), (8.45), 11.94, 10.66, 11.20, 8.48, 11.70, 11.72, 11.14, 10.16, 9.79, 9.16

F2L OH Average: 16.10
15.95, (18.98), 13.86, 18.79, 17.19, 17.72, 16.93, 15.38, 14.02, 17.59, 13.57, (13.48)


----------



## MarcelP (Jun 15, 2013)

Round *30*


*F2L 2H *19.01 19.38 20.88 15.33 (21.22) (13.48) 14.09 19.48 14.99 19.19 15.39 15.31 = *17.31*


----------



## ThomasJE (Jun 19, 2013)

*Round 30 Results*

ROUND 30 IS NOW CLOSED.
Here are the results:

F2L 2H:
1	-	IMSLOW1097	-	8.58
2	-	sneaklyfox	-	10.60
3	-	immortalchaos29	-	11.53
4	-	MarcelP	-	17.31

F2L OH:
1	-	IMSLOW1097	-	4.99
2	-	mDiPalma	-	13.74
3	-	sneaklyfox	-	16.10
4	-	immortalchaos29	-	25.04

LL 2H:
1	-	immortalchaos29	-	3.84

Congrats to IMSLOW1097 and immortalchaos29.

IMSLOW1097: Are your F2L 2H and OH results the right way round? It's unusual to see that your OH is faster than your 2H.

The Round 31 scrambles will be up soon.


----------



## ThomasJE (Jun 19, 2013)

*Round 31 Scrambles*

ROUND 31 IS NOW OPEN.
Here are the scrambles:



Spoiler: F2L 2H




U2 F' R2 D2 L2 U2 F' U2 F' D2 F2 U' L D F' U2 L R F2 D U2
L2 D2 U2 L F2 L2 D2 F2 U2 L F2 U' L2 U' B' U2 L B R2 D'
D' R2 U' F L2 U' F2 D2 L' U L2 U2 B2 U B2 L2 U' B2 U L2
B2 F2 U2 B2 L2 D R2 D' L2 R U L' R' D' F U' L' U'
B' L2 U2 B2 R2 F' U2 L2 F2 L2 R2 D' L B' R F2 L B D' F
L2 D' F2 D' B2 F2 D' R2 U F2 L2 B' L' F2 U L2 B L2 D U' R2
L2 D2 B2 U2 R D2 U2 L D2 L R2 U' R F' D2 U R U L R' F
U' L2 B2 L2 F2 U' L2 D' L2 D2 F' L2 U B L' F2 L2 R' D2 F2
F B2 R B' U' L2 F B2 D' L U L2 D' F2 U' D2 R2 F2 R2 F2 D
D B2 R2 B2 D L2 R2 D L2 B2 D L D2 F R U B D2 L2 D L2
R' L2 B U B' L B' U D F R' F2 D2 R' L' F2 R U2 D2 L F2
F2 D2 L' F2 R2 F2 U2 R' F2 U2 R' D L2 B R' F2 R2 U2 F R' U






Spoiler: F2L OH




D' R2 U L2 D2 L2 U L2 R2 B2 U2 F' D B L2 R' F R U R2 U
U2 F2 D2 F L2 U2 B' U2 F' R2 B' U F2 D' F R' B2 U' F D
D2 F2 L2 B' L2 D2 U2 F D2 L2 U' L2 U2 L B2 F U2 L U' B' F'
L2 U2 R2 F' D B' D R L2 D' L D2 L' U2 L' F2 U2 L' D2 L B2
B2 R D2 L F2 L2 R' B2 R U2 R' D' F R D U R' D' B' R' F'
U' R2 D B2 L2 U B2 D F2 U2 L2 B' L' B D B R U L' F L2
D' L2 U R2 D F2 D F2 U B2 U L F R2 U B D L' D U2 F
L R2 D2 U2 B2 L D2 L2 B2 D2 R' D B' U F2 U2 R U2 R' U2
F2 D L2 F2 U2 L2 U' L2 D' L2 F2 R' D2 F' R F2 U2 L2 B R D
U2 L' D R' B L' F2 D B2 D' B' D2 B R2 L2 F R2 F' D2 R2 L2
L2 U' L2 D' L2 D2 B2 U' L2 D2 F2 L R2 D2 B D' B2 R D B2 F2
L2 U' R2 U' F2 L2 B2 U' L2 R2 D B' R' D' B F' D2 U R' U L'






Spoiler: LL




B' R2 F R2 D2 F U2 F' D2 R2 F' R F2 U2 F2 R B U'
U F' B L F L' B' R' U2 R B2 L' F2 R' D2 R F2 B2
U2 R B2 R' U2 R D2 L D2 R' B2 U R2 D L2 D' R2
U2 L2 B2 L2 U2 B U2 B' U2 F U2 L' B' U R U' L R' F'
B2 L2 R2 F2 D R2 D B2 L2 F2 U B' R' B R' F2 R' F2 R
R2 B2 R F2 L' D2 L2 F2 R B2 R' F' L U2 L2 F R U
L2 F2 U' B2 U F2 U2 L2 U L2 U B' L2 F' L F L B' L2
B' U' R' U R F' D2 F U2 F' D2 F U2 B U2
U2 R2 U2 R2 F' U2 B U2 F U' B2 R' B R U' R2
F U' F' L' B' U' B' R B2 U2 R F2 D2 R' U2 B2 D2 R'
U B2 L2 B R B R B2 R2 F2 L D2 R' D2 L F2 B2
U' R' F R' F U' F U F2 R2 F U2 B U2 B' R2 F R2 F2






Spoiler: LLEO




F U2 F L2 F U2 F2 U2 F' L2 F' U F2 U' F2 U F
U2 B' R2 F' U2 F R2 F R2 F' U R2 U R2 B U'
R2 B U2 F2 R2 D2 F L2 D2 F' U R2 U' F2 U R2
F2 R2 U' F2 U R2 F2 D R2 D' U' R' U F2 U F2 U' R
D2 L2 D' B2 L2 U L2 B2 D' R2 U2 R' D L2 D' R'
R U' B2 D L2 D L2 D2 R' B2 R2 U2 R U2 B2 R2 B2
R F2 U2 R2 U2 F2 R2 U2 F2 U' F2 U F2 R
R2 L' U R2 U' L B2 U R2 U R2 U' B2 R2 U' R2 U'
U2 L2 D2 B2 R B2 D2 L' F2 L' F2 U R U' R'
U F R2 D B2 D' R2 F L2 F U2 B' U2 B L2 F U2
B2 L2 D F2 U' F2 U L2 B' U B D' B' U' B'
U F R2 D B2 D' R2 F L2 F U2 B' U2 B L2 F






Spoiler: F2B




L2 F2 U R2 B2 D2 R2 U R2 D F2 R' B R2 U' F' U2 B' L U
U R L2 F' U F D2 B' R' L' U2 F2 L2 D2 F2 U' B2 U F2 U F2
U2 F2 L2 D2 R2 D2 B' R2 F L2 B2 L' U B D U B2 L' B' L2
D' F2 U2 L2 D R2 D' F2 L2 U L2 B' L' B U2 F' D' U2 L F2 R'
L2 F2 D2 L R2 D2 L' U2 F2 U2 F2 U R2 U' F' U2 L' R F U
B U2 F2 U R' L2 D2 B' R' B2 U D2 R2 D2 F2 R2 U' L2 U'
U R U' L2 F U2 B D2 L' D2 B2 D' B2 U R2 D' L2 D' F2 D
F' U B2 L B U2 L F2 R F2 U2 F2 R2 U R2 L2 U F2 U B2
D2 F2 L2 U2 R2 D2 B2 U R2 U2 L' F' R2 U2 F2 L U' B2 U2
U' L2 F2 L2 B2 U B2 U R2 D U2 R' B2 D' B F L' U2 R D
F2 D2 R' F R' U L B2 R' U R2 U2 D2 R2 F' U2 B' U2 B' L2 U2
B2 R2 U L2 U' B2 D B2 R2 U B' L2 D U' R2 B R D U F2 R'






Spoiler: L10P




M2 R2 F' D2 B2 D2 R2 F' R2 F2 D2 L B' D2 L D R2 F' L' F'
R2 F2 L2 D2 F2 D F2 L2 U' F2 D2 F D' B' R D2 L' F' D B
L U F U' F' L D' R2 L2 B2 D L2 F2 U L2 U' B2
U' B2 L2 D2 R2 D R2 D R2 F2 L2 B' L U L' U' B R2 U2
M' B2 U F2 U' B2 U2 B2 D R2 U' F2 L' U2 R D2 B' L' B' R' D
M F R' D B2 U2 D L F D2 L2 F2 L2 F L2 D2 B L2 B
M2 B2 U2 L2 R2 D' R2 D2 F2 D' L2 U R' D' R D B' R B' R2
U' L' B' R2 D2 L' F' L D2 R D2 L F2 L' D2 R U2 L
M2 B2 U R' L F' R' L D' R2 L2 B2 D L2 F2 U F2 D' L2
M' F' L F R D' R D' R' D2 L' U2 L2 B2 L U2 L U2 R'
U2 R2 D2 R2 F U2 R2 B D2 F L B D R' B' D' L R' U'
M D2 L2 F2 R2 U2 R2 F2 R2 D' R' B' D' B D L2 R' U



I have taken out the LL OH category, as no-one participated last round.
Also, immortalchaos29 will be helping me with the results from now on.

Good luck!


----------



## MarcelP (Jun 19, 2013)

Round *31*

*F2L 2H* 16.18 16.12 18.11 17.35 18.19 (15.49) (18.59) 16.50 17.86 16.17 17.62 18.12 = *17.22* That went so smooth..


----------



## Yellowsnow98 (Jun 19, 2013)

Round 31

*2H LL*
9.10 8.19 7.90 (6.53) 7.16 10.80 6.75 9.63 (11.62) 6.79 6.99 10.46
*Avg 12= 8.37 *

I use 3 look LL (2 look OLL and full PLL) so pretty inconsistent.

I would do 2H F2L but... too much effort


----------



## cc9tough (Jun 20, 2013)

*F2L 2H:* 13.68, 12.62, 11.84, 14.87, (11.05), 12.51, 12.36, 12.00, 13.92, (15.69), 14.00, 12.94 *Avg. = 13.07*
*F2L OH:* 23.94, 27.31, (18.43), (29.52), 21.72, 27.96, 19.91, 27.36, 27.18, 23.84, 23.22, 24.84 *Avg.= 24.73*
*LL:* 6.40, (8.06), 6.53, 7.33, 6.10, 6.63, 7.83, (6.01), 6.44, 6.04, 6.88, 7.09 *Avg. = 6.73*


----------



## immortalchaos29 (Jun 23, 2013)

*F2L 2H: 11.90*

13.17, 13.09, 11.99, 10.07, 10.01, 13.34, (14.86), 12.57, 13.55, (7.42), 11.21, 10.04

*LL 2H: 4.72*

(5.99), 5.61, (3.30), 5.04, 3.74, 5.42, 4.14, 4.01, 5.35, 3.56, 5.03, 5.26

A whole second slower LL with guhong. Granted the PLLs were harder too. :/


----------



## immortalchaos29 (Jun 23, 2013)

*Round 31 Results*

ROUND 31 IS NOW CLOSED.
Here are the results:

F2L 2H:
1. immortalchaos29 - 11.90
2. cc9tough - 13.07
3. MarcelP - 17.22


F2L OH:
1. cc9tough - 24.73


LL 2H:
1. immortalchaos29 - 4.72
2. cc9tough - 6.73
3. Yellowsnow98 - 8.37

Congrats to all who competed this week!

The Round 32 scrambles will be up soon.


----------



## ThomasJE (Jun 25, 2013)

*Round 32 Scrambles*

ROUND 32 IS NOW OPEN.
Here are the scrambles:



Spoiler: F2L 2H




D2 U2 R' D2 L' F2 L' D2 B2 F2 L2 D B R F U' R' U' R' U
L2 F' R2 B2 L2 B' D2 B2 L2 U2 L' R U L F U B2 D F2 U
F' D2 F2 R' U2 L' B' U2 D' R2 D2 R' U2 R U2 D2 R B2 U2 B2
F2 U' R L2 D' B R2 F' R U2 R U2 L U2 F2 R F2 B2 U2
D2 F2 L2 B2 U' F2 L2 F2 R2 U' F2 R' F2 R' B R' U B2
D R2 D B' R' L D F R' B L2 B2 R2 F2 D2 L U2 R' F2 L2 D2
B2 U2 F L2 F' L2 R2 F R2 B' R D U' B' D F2 R' U' B2 R
U2 L2 F' U2 B' R2 B2 R2 B2 L' F' R B D L2 U L' D2 B' D'
L2 F' L2 F2 L2 F U2 B L2 B' L2 D R' D F U2 R2 D L' B' L2
U B D R2 F2 L F' R U' R L2 U2 D B2 R2 L2 U L2 D F2 L2
B U2 B2 U2 B L2 F D2 L2 B R U F' D2 R B2 U' L R U2 L'
D' R2 U' L2 U2 L2 F2 U' R2 F2 U' R' D' F' D' B' U L' R' D2 U2






Spoiler: F2L OH




F D2 B' U2 B2 L2 B U2 R2 U2 F L' U F' U' F R2 D B' L2 U'
D' F2 R2 F2 L2 U2 F2 D2 F2 L2 U F U' F' R2 B2 L' D U2 B'
R' B' U2 F R' D2 F D' L2 F R F2 R F2 L B2 R2 U2 D2 R2 D2
B2 D2 B2 R2 B2 U' L2 U2 L2 U2 B2 R' B D L2 R D' B U' F2 R'
F' L2 F2 L2 U2 B' D2 B U2 F2 D' F' U B L D2 R U' R2 D2
R2 D' B2 R2 D' B2 D' L2 U' B2 U2 B' D' B U' B' R2 F' L D B
D2 L2 F' D2 F' D2 U2 B2 F' L2 F D' F2 R2 U B L F' D' B'
U' R2 D' B2 R2 U2 F2 L2 U B2 D' B' L' D F' R' U B2 D L2 R2
U' B2 D2 U' B2 F2 U' L2 U2 B2 U' B L' D' B F R' D2 B2 D L
L U2 L' U' R' F R2 D' R B U' F2 L2 D B2 R2 U L2 F2 D' B2
F D2 B2 R2 U2 F U2 B R2 D2 U2 R B L B U' R D' U F2 L
L2 B2 F2 R B2 L2 U2 L B2 R' F L R' F2 D B2 R F D R'






Spoiler: LL




B2 D' R2 U R2 B2 D L2 U' L' U F U' F' L'
L F' L' F U F U B D2 B' U2 B D2 F' B'
D2 B2 D B2 D F2 U F2 L2 U2 L2 B' R D R D' R2 B
R2 B D2 B2 D2 R2 B U2 R2 F L2 R' U R' U' F L2 F2
L' U L U B L2 B R2 F2 R D2 R D2 R' D2 B2 L2 F2
B2 D L F' L F D F L2 U2 F L2 F' U2 D2 B2 U2 R2
R2 U2 R2 B2 R D2 R U2 R' D2 F2 U' L' D2 L U F2 R'
U' F2 U2 R2 B2 L2 D' L2 B2 R2 U F L' U' L U F
R2 B2 R' B2 L' B2 R B2 R' B L U B' U' R'
R2 U F2 U' R2 U' F2 R2 U2 R2 U R F U2 F U2 F' R F2
B2 R' B2 U2 R2 B2 U2 R' B2 R' U' B' U B' U2 R' B2
B2 D' R2 U R2 B2 D L2 U' L2 R B U B' U' R'






Spoiler: LLEO




B2 F2 D2 L D2 L' D2 B2 L F2 R U L U2 R' U L'
F' L2 F2 U2 B L2 B U2 F' D2 F' D B2 D L2 F U'
R2 D L' B2 L D' F2 R' U2 B2 L D2 L' B2 R'
B' U2 B U2 R2 F D2 F' R2 B' L2 U' B2 L2 B2 U' L2
F2 U2 F2 U2 F' U2 F2 R2 U2 R2 F2 U' R2 U' R2 F'
F' U2 B L2 B D2 F D2 F' L2 B2 U' R2 F2 R2 U' F2
U2 L U2 R' F2 L' U2 L U2 F2 R U' R' U L' R
F2 R2 F2 U2 F2 R2 F2 R' U2 R U2 F' R U2 R U2 R' F
B' U' B U F U2 F L2 B L2 B' L2 F2 L2
R2 B' R2 B R2 F' U2 F U2 R2 U' F' U F
U2 B2 R2 B2 R B2 L' D2 R2 F2 R' D' L D' B2 U R'
R2 F2 L F2 R2 U2 L' B2 R' U2 R U' L U' L B2 L2






Spoiler: F2B




F D2 B2 U2 B2 L2 F' L2 B R2 F L D' F2 U F R' B D' U' B2
R2 B2 U F2 D R2 D' L2 D2 B2 R2 F U2 R F' L' D R' F2 R
L2 B U2 R2 F U2 B2 U2 B' U2 R2 D' L R' D2 F' D2 F2 L' R2 D'
U2 L' F' B' U2 R U' B U L' D2 R2 B2 D2 B2 D' R2 U' F2 L2
R2 F2 L2 D' U' R2 D B2 F2 D L2 B' D F' R' B2 R2 U F L R'
L2 B D2 U2 F' R2 B' F2 D2 L2 D2 U F D U' L' B U L B' L
B2 R2 B' F' U2 L2 F D2 U2 L2 R2 D L' D2 R D' L' B2 R U'
L2 F' R2 B R2 B2 U2 F2 R2 D2 F U' R' B' L2 B2 U B2 D' L' U'
L2 B' D2 B U2 F' R2 U2 F U2 R2 D' L' B2 R' B' D' L2 R D2
F2 U2 D2 L D B2 R L2 U' B2 L2 B R2 U2 D2 B L2 F' U2 B'
F2 U' L2 B2 F2 U F2 D B2 D2 R2 B' U R' U' B2 R B D2 F L2
D L2 D R2 U B2 U F2 U' F2 U2 L' U2 L B2 U2 R' F' U2 R






Spoiler: L10P




L2 U F U' L' U R' F' R' D2 B2 R2 F2 R' D2 R U2 L
B2 U' B' R2 D2 F' R2 L' B2 L2 B' R2 F D2 R2 B U2 B U2
M2 L2 D' L2 R2 U B2 F2 U' F2 R2 U' F' R' F R2 U B' R B' R2
M D' B2 D B2 R2 D' L2 R2 U2 L2 B' L U F' L F L2 U' B
M F2 D B2 U' L2 U L2 F2 D' L2 U L B F D2 F' L R B R2
M2 L' U2 L F2 R' F2 L2 R' D2 B2 R D L' D F' L' R
U2 F2 D B2 F2 U' L2 U B2 L2 B2 L B L' U L2 U F R2 F'
F U' F B' U F' U' R2 D2 F' D2 B L2 B R2 L2 U2 F'
M' B L2 R2 D2 R2 U2 B' R2 F' L2 F2 R' D' R' B U2 L B L
M U L F U F R U L' B' L' B2 L' B2 U2 R2 L' D2 F2 R
M2 U2 R' F2 R U2 L2 R' U2 L' F' L U2 L2 F R U'
M2 F U2 B' R U2 B' R' F' B2 U' F2 L2 U' F2 R2 L2 D' R2 F2




Good luck!


----------



## kasochi (Jun 25, 2013)

Round 32

Hello

*F2B 8.22* = { 7.20, 6.12, 8.84, 9.47, (12.47), 7.90, 6.85, 9.49, 10.32, 8.35, 7.70, (4.99) }

*L10P 4.87* = { 4.81, (4.12), (6.02), 4.70, 4.90, 5.70, 5.44, 4.78, 4.43, 4.82, 4.88, 4.28 }


----------



## Username (Jun 25, 2013)

Round 32

*LL:* 3.27, 4.99, 3.40, 4.09, 4.68, 4.37, 4.63, 2.70, 3.87, 3.68, 4.71, 4.68 = *4.14* Some extreme fails in there

*LLEO:* 3.24, 4.73, 3.75, 4.36, 3.00, 3.78, 2.99, 3.19, 3.47, 3.03, 3.77, 3.63 = *3.52*

*L10P:* 13.10, 7.54, 12.92, 9.76, 11.21, 10.51, 9.83, 9.86, 11.22, 11.54, 14.42, 9.32 = *10.93* I don't do roux too often so...

*F2L:* 9.41, 8.21, 8.94, 10.58, 7.32, 8.47, 9.79, 10.81, 11.12, 8.87, 11.66, 8.59 = *9.48* My F2L is so slow, some bad lockups there and there

*F2B:* 17.62, 10.84, 15.90, 14.19, 14.48, 13.06, 15.27, 13.13, 14.62, 13.43, 13.36, 13.71 = *14.12* F2B is not too fun imo


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jun 26, 2013)

Round 32

F2L OH Average: 16.40
16.59, (11.71), 16.16, 17.21, 17.81, 15.52, 14.88, 17.82, 15.30, 16.46, 16.26, (21.74)

LL OH Average: 7.89
6.26, 9.46, 7.08, (13.55), 8.27, 9.00, 7.01, 6.31, 6.36, 8.89, 10.26, (6.21)


----------



## cowabunga (Jun 28, 2013)

Round 32

F2B: 11.41
12.97, 12.29, (9.22), 10.92, 11.92, 10.05, 9.63, 12.13, (13.87), 10.93, 11.92, 11.35

L10P: 7.72
8.08, 7.72, 8.31, 7.91, 7.29, (6.72), 8.90, 6.97, (DNF), 7.07, 7.52, 7.42


----------



## immortalchaos29 (Jul 1, 2013)

Round 32

F2L 2H: 11.51

(13.60), (9.00), 12.55, 12.22, 10.66, 10.02, 11.94, 12.15, 10.31, 11.26, 11.50, 12.44

LL 2H: 4.45

4.21, 5.67, 4.17, 4.70, 4.77, 3.76, 4.74, (3.24), 4.30, 4.33, (6.56), 3.82


----------



## immortalchaos29 (Jul 1, 2013)

*Round 32 Results*

ROUND 32 IS NOW CLOSED.
Here are the results:

F2L 2H:
1. username - 9.48
2. immortalchaos29 - 11.51

F2L OH:
1. sneaklyfox - 16.40

LL OH: 
1. sneaklyfox - 7.89

LL 2H:
1. username - 4.14
2. immortalchaos29 - 4.45

LLEO:
1. username - 3.52

F2B:
1. kasochi - 8.22
2. cowabunga - 11.41
3. username - 14.12

L10P:
1. kasochi - 4.87
2. cowabunga - 7.72
3. username - 10.93

Congrats to username and kasochi!

The Round 33 scrambles will be up soon.


----------



## ThomasJE (Jul 7, 2013)

*Round 33 Scrambles*

First of all, apologies for not posting scrambles this week; I have been very busy these past few days. But, to make up for this, Round 33 is an Average of 25!

So,

ROUND 33 IS NOW OPEN!
Here are the scrambles:



Spoiler: F2L 2H




B2 D2 L2 B U2 L2 F L2 B' U2 R F' D L' U B' D2 B R'
U L2 D U2 L2 U2 F2 L2 B2 L2 U2 B' R2 F2 D R' F' D' L' F
D R2 D' R2 U' B2 D2 F2 L2 R2 U L' U' B2 F L' D B U' R U2
D2 B2 L2 F' D2 B' U2 F2 L2 U2 F D B2 R' B' D' B D2 R' U B
U2 F D2 U2 F U2 B' R2 B2 R2 F' R' B' U' L B F L D2 B F'
R D2 R' F B' U' B' L2 D' L' B2 U' F2 R2 U' L2 U2 F2 L2 F2 U
B2 R2 B2 L U2 L2 R' U2 F2 L' F2 U R2 B D2 L R B' D2 U2
B2 D2 B2 F2 R' F2 U2 F2 D2 L B' F R' D F' D L' U F2
R B D' R2 U L' U F R2 F2 L F2 D2 R2 U2 R U2 L B2
F2 U2 F2 D2 R2 D' F2 R2 F2 U L U R' F2 L' B' D' L2 U F' U
B D2 F R' F U' F2 L' D F2 R' B2 L D2 R L2 U2 L' F2
U' F2 R2 F2 R2 U' F2 D2 U' F2 U B' L B2 R U F L U F2 R
L' R U2 L' B2 L' U2 F2 U2 R2 D U' L' F2 R' B U' L2 D' U2
U' F2 L2 F2 R2 U' R2 U2 L2 D' B2 L' F' R' U L' B2 F2 D' R
R' B' U2 R2 L D' L U2 B' U' F2 U2 D2 F' D2 L2 F D2 R2 F2 B'
D2 L2 B D B R U' D2 L' U' B2 U2 L2 U L2 B2 U F2 L2
U' B2 F2 U R2 B2 U B2 D2 B2 U L B' L2 R' B' F2 R' B2 R
D L2 U2 B2 U2 F2 U2 R2 U L2 B2 F U2 L B' R F2 R' D' B' R2
D' B2 D2 L' F2 R2 U' R' B U R2 U B2 U2 F2 D2 R2 D' R2 B2
U' L2 B2 D F2 U2 R2 B2 U R2 D B R2 F L' U L2 D' B D2 U'
L2 U L2 U' F2 R2 U B2 L2 F2 L2 B' L' R B L2 F2 R2 D R' B
U2 B2 D2 F2 R' U2 L' B2 L R2 F' L' D' B2 F L2 U' L2 B' U2
R2 B2 R' D2 B2 L' U2 L D2 F2 U2 F' U F2 L R' F' R2 U' F U
L F2 L' D B U B2 R U L' F2 B' U2 R2 B2 D2 L2 D2 B R2 L2
D2 B' D2 B D2 F2 R2 U2 F R2 U2 R' D B2 F2 L R D R B R






Spoiler: F2L OH




R' F2 L' U2 L' F2 L' F2 D2 F' R2 D' L2 F2 D' B2 F D' F
B2 F2 U' R2 D U2 L2 R2 F2 D' U2 F D B L' U F L2 D' L B2
B2 D' R2 D' F2 D' B2 F2 D U2 F D' B2 L' B' D2 R2 F D' L D
R2 U R2 U' R2 B2 U' L2 D2 L2 U' F' U' R2 B2 U2 R B2 F L' D2
F2 D' B2 R2 F2 R2 D L2 D2 B2 F' D U2 R2 B' L2 R' F' D' R
L2 D2 R2 B2 F D2 B2 R2 B R2 F2 L' F' D2 R D' L' R B' D' L2
L2 R2 F U2 R2 U2 F2 L2 B U2 F D' L2 R U' B R2 F' U2 B' F'
L2 D2 B2 F2 R2 U F2 U B2 D2 R F U' B' D2 L2 R2 U' B L2
U2 L2 U2 F2 R' U2 R' F2 R D2 R' D B2 U F D' U2 L' B' L
U' B2 R2 U' R2 B2 U L2 R2 D F' L U2 R F' U' F2 D2 B2 U'
D2 B2 L2 F2 U' B2 U L2 U' L' U2 F2 U' R' D F U L' F R2
D2 F R2 L' F2 B' U F2 U' R L2 U' F2 U' L2 D R2 D' F2 D F2
U' B' L' F L2 D L D2 R B U2 R2 B2 U' F2 L2 D' F2 U R2 L2
L' U' R B' U2 R' F' B D L2 F D2 L2 F' L2 U2 B U2 D2 B2
F2 R2 D2 L2 U F2 U' L2 B2 F2 R2 B' L U2 B D F R' U2 F
U2 B2 D2 R2 B2 U R2 U L2 R2 B2 R U' F2 L R2 D B' U F D
B2 R' F' R' L' D' F' U' L F R2 L2 F R2 L2 U2 B' U2 D2 F
D' F2 U L2 R2 D' F2 D' L2 D' F2 R B L' R' D' U R F2 R2 U2
U' L2 U2 R2 U' B2 D B2 U2 L2 R2 B' R' U2 B' D R' B F U2
U2 B2 R2 D' R2 D2 F2 L2 F2 U' B2 R D' U2 R B' L2 B2 R F'
F2 R' B2 L B2 R2 B2 D2 L' B2 R' D' B F' R F L D2 U' R2
D L2 U2 L2 D2 B2 U L2 U2 F2 L2 F L B' F' U' L' B' F D2 R
D2 R' D2 F2 R2 F2 U2 F2 R' B2 D F' L' D' B L' R U L B2
R2 D B2 D L2 B2 U' R2 B2 R2 U2 L' U2 F L D' R D' L F' D
B' U2 R2 F U2 L2 D2 F' U2 R2 B2 D F D' B U2 L F' R2 D' L






Spoiler: LL




F' U2 B L' U2 B L F B2 U' R2 B2 U R2 U' R2 U' B2
F2 D2 R2 D' F2 U' F2 R2 D' F2 U' L F' L2 F L
U2 B U2 B' U2 B L2 F' L2 B L' D L' D' F L2 B2
U R2 U F2 L2 B2 D' B2 L2 F2 U2 R U' F' U F R
D R2 U R2 D2 L2 D F2 U F2 R2 B' L2 B' L2 R' B R' F2
U L2 B2 D' F2 D R2 U' R2 U F2 R' F2 R2 B R' B2 L2 B'
U2 L2 F2 D2 R2 B' U2 B R2 D2 F' L U R U' L R' F' L2
F R2 B' R2 F' D2 R2 F R2 D2 B2 L U2 L' U F U B' F'
R2 F' R2 B' U2 B D2 L2 B' L2 F R' F' D2 L B2 L' B2
U' R2 U' F2 R2 D' F2 D F2 R2 U R' U B U' B' R F2 R2
U B' R' F R B2 U2 F' L2 F L2 B' U2 R2 F2 R2
R' F2 D F' D' F' R F2 U F2 L2 U L2 F2 U' F2 U
L U' F' U' L U D F' U L2 U' L2 F2 D2 L2 B2 D B2
R L' B L' B R F' R2 B' R2 F U2 R2 L2 D2
F2 U2 B2 D' L2 D L2 F2 L2 B2 R2 F R F' U2 F' R' F' R2
U2 L B2 L2 U2 L U2 L' B2 L2 R' F' L U' L U' F L R
F2 D B2 L2 D' F2 U B2 U2 R2 F2 L F L' F2 R F' R'
R2 B2 R' L D' R D' F D2 R' U2 R D2 L' F2 L D2 R2 L'
R2 U' R2 D R2 D2 F2 L2 U L2 D F D2 B L B' D2 F R2
R2 F2 R2 B R2 D2 F L2 D2 F2 R2 U' R2 U' F' U R2
F2 D R2 D' R2 U R2 U' R2 U F' R F U' F' R' F'
R2 B U2 B' U2 F R2 F2 U2 L2 D' B' D L2 F
U2 F2 U2 R2 B2 L2 D L2 B2 R2 U' F L' U' L U F
B' U2 F' D2 R2 F' R2 D2 U2 B' U2 L' U B' U B2 L U' F
R2 B2 L U2 F2 R F2 L' R' U2 B' U F' U B' F R'






Spoiler: LLEO




F2 L2 F U2 B L2 B' L2 F2 R2 B' D' B' D' B2 R2 F'
F' L2 F2 U2 F L2 U2 F' L2 F2 U' R2 D' L2 D R2
U' R2 F2 D B2 D' F2 D B2 D2 R U2 R' D R U2 R
L U L' U L2 U2 B2 L B2 R' U2 R U2 L2
F U2 F2 R2 F2 L2 D2 R2 B R2 D2 L' F' R2 F L'
D2 R2 B2 L2 U2 B2 R2 F L2 F U2 R' F R2 B R2 F' R
U' F2 D' R2 F2 D2 F2 R2 B2 U2 B' D F D' B' D F
R' L U L' U R2 U2 R U2 L U2 L' U2 B2 R2 B2
U B L2 U L2 U' F2 U2 F L2 D2 B' R2 B D2 F B'
B' U2 F U2 B' R2 B R2 B F' U' F U' F'
F2 U2 F2 L R U2 L' B2 R B2 D R' U' R2 D' R
B2 L2 B' L2 B' U2 B U2 F' L2 D F' D' F2 L2 B'
U2 L2 D2 R2 B' U2 R2 U2 L2 D2 U' R2 U' R2 F'
D U2 B2 R2 U L2 D' F2 R' D L2 D' R'
L' B2 U' B2 U B2 L2 F2 R' D2 R D2 L' F2 U2 R'
U2 F2 R' D2 R F2 U2 F2 R' D2 R' D' B2 R2 F2 U' L2
D2 R2 B U2 L2 B' R2 F D2 B2 U F' D' B2 D' F
D2 B' R2 B U2 B R2 B' D2 F L2 R' F' L2 F L2 R
U R2 D B2 F2 R2 U R2 F2 L2 R' D L' U2 L' D' R'
U2 R2 F2 R2 F R2 B' D2 F2 L2 F' D' B D' R2 U F'
R2 D' F2 D B2 D' F2 D B2 R2
F D' B U' B' U D B2 U2 F' L2 B L2 U2 B' U2 B U2
U2 B L2 F' L2 F U2 F' L2 F L2 U' F U2 B' U F'
F' D' B2 D F D' B2 U' L2 U L2 U L2 U2 L2 D
U F2 L2 R2 U' B2 D B2 U L2 R2 F' U' R2 U' R2 U F'






Spoiler: F2B




L' B2 R F2 L2 U2 F2 D2 L' B2 L' F L F2 D' R B' L' U2 L
F2 L2 D2 L2 D L2 D B2 R2 U2 B2 F U B2 F R F' L B U R'
L2 R2 U L2 R2 U B2 D' L2 R2 F2 L' D' R' U L2 B U2 R2 U L'
B2 F2 R B2 L' R2 D2 R F2 U2 F2 D' F R D2 B D B2
L2 U L2 U' R2 D2 L2 U F2 L2 U R U B U2 F2 L2 D' L2 F U2
U2 R2 B2 U F2 L2 R2 U' R2 F2 D' L' B2 D' R D2 U B D L' B'
D2 R2 F D2 B D2 F2 R2 B' U2 B D' B' L' R' F' D' B2 L' D' U
D2 R2 F2 B' L D2 F' U' B L' F2 U2 L D2 F2 D2 F2 R' L2
B2 R2 U2 R2 U2 R2 F2 D F2 L2 D' B F' D R U' F2 D L F2 R
D2 U B2 R2 U2 B2 R2 U B2 U2 L B U2 F2 U' R F U2 L2 R
R2 F D2 B D2 B' D2 B F' R' F' L D' B' L2 D L' B2 U L
B2 U L2 R2 F2 D B2 D2 R2 B2 U' B' F2 R B2 U2 F' L2 B' F' U'
D2 R2 U R' F' U' F' U F2 B2 D2 B U2 B L2 F2 R2 L2 B'
U2 L2 D' B2 D' B2 U R2 D B2 U R F U' R2 F' L2 B' D F
U2 F2 D2 F2 L B2 F2 U2 R2 F2 R B D U2 F' D2 B' U' R F' L
B' D2 F2 U2 L2 D2 U2 B U2 R2 D L U2 B R' U2 L2 B R2 F'
U B2 U F2 U' R2 D F2 D' U' B' D2 R' F2 R B2 D L' F U
D' L2 F2 L2 F2 D L2 D2 U L2 F2 R F' L D' F D' B' D F2 U'
F' U2 R2 B U2 B D2 F' U2 F R2 U B2 D2 F' R' D' B' U2 L U
B2 R U2 R D2 L B2 R U2 R' D2 F' D B U R2 U L F2 D R2
U2 L' U2 L D2 L B2 R' F2 D2 U2 F L2 U' L F2 D' L' F D2 R'
R2 L' D' F D' R2 U F' R2 B R2 B2 D2 R2 U2 L2 F2 U2 R' U2 L
D2 F2 L2 D2 B2 L2 D2 R2 D' B2 U' L' F D2 L2 U' B' L' U' F
U2 F2 U2 L2 D2 R2 B2 R2 B' U2 B L B2 L U' L D2 R' F' L2 B
R2 B' L2 F' L2 B' L2 F' L2 U2 F' L' U F R' B' L R D' R D2






Spoiler: L10P




M' B U B' R2 L F L D' F2 R2 B R2 B' D2 F R2 F2 L2 U2
M R2 D2 L2 D2 F D2 B' L2 B L2 D2 R' B R2 U2 R B
M F B R2 U2 R F B D2 B2 R2 U' L2 B2 L2 F2 U2 R2 D
B2 U F2 L2 B2 U' R2 D F2 D' R' B U B' U' R' F2
M L2 U2 F2 D F2 R2 D L2 D R2 U2 F R' U R2 U' R F'
M2 U F2 U B2 F2 L2 U R2 D' L2 R U R B2 U F L' F' U'
M2 U2 L2 R2 B2 U B2 U' L2 D R2 U' F' R U' L' U L R' F
M2 U' B2 D' B2 F2 U' B2 R2 F2 D2 B2 R' B R D' L' F' D' L' F
M2 B U F2 R' L D2 F' U' F2 U2 R U2 R' F2 R U2 L2 B2 L
R D L' D L2 B' L' D R D F2 L2 D' L2 D' F2 D R2 U2 B2
M U2 F2 L' U2 R2 B2 R' U2 R' U2 L F' L' B' U' B U' L F'
M' L F' L' U2 F' U2 F U' R2 F2 U L2 U' L2 D F2 D' R2
M D R2 F' R B L B' R' F' B2 L2 F2 U2 B2 D' F2 L2 D L2 F2
M2 F2 R' U2 R' B2 D2 B2 R2 U2 F2 L B L D L' F R F' L' D'
F2 L2 U' F2 R2 U' B2 R2 D' F2 U R' F' R U F' R' F' R U2
M' U2 R2 D' R2 U B2 L2 U' L2 U2 R' U' L F L' U R B2
D2 R2 U' F2 D' B2 U' B2 U2 R2 U L R B D2 L D L2 D' R'
M2 R U2 L D2 R2 F2 L' F2 R F2 U' R2 F' R F' U R
M U B2 L2 F2 R2 F2 D L2 R2 U' L F' R2 F R2 F' L' U
M' U2 R B L' B R D2 L' F2 U' R2 U F2 L2 U B2 U' R2
M U2 R2 B2 L2 B' D2 B R2 F' R2 F L' F' L' B2 R2 U2
M2 D2 R2 F2 R2 B2 R2 F2 U2 B' L2 F2 U F' L' U B L F' R2
M L U F U' F' R U2 R F2 R L2 D2 R B2 L
M' R2 D2 L' B2 R' U2 R' F2 U2 R U R B2 F L F' D R2
M2 L2 F2 B' R D' B D R' F' U2 L2 B' D2 B R2 B U2 D2



As with the last Ao25 round, an average of 12 (or 5 for OH) will suffice for those with not enough time for 25.

Good luck!


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jul 7, 2013)

Round 33
F2L 2H Average: 10.23
10.37, 11.29, 12.01, 11.36, 9.45, 9.92, 8.20, 9.50, (12.31), 10.57, 9.61, (7.98)
Too bad not sub-10 yet.

LL 2H Average: 4.00
4.01, 4.51, (3.41), 3.44, 3.50, 4.48, 4.70, (5.18), 3.90, 3.78, 3.53, 4.18
Nice... almost sub-4. This must be the best entry I've had for this comp.

LLEO OH Average: 6.89
7.88, 7.44, (8.47), 6.07, 7.25, 5.77, 6.99, 5.93, 7.89, 6.89, (5.50), 6.77
Not bad.

F2B Average: 16.89
(12.91), 19.05, 19.10, 16.29, 14.79, 14.24, 16.49, 14.57, 17.28, 19.42, 17.64, (19.71)

L10P Average: 10.02
10.99, 10.45, (7.86), (12.26), 7.88, 11.81, 9.34, 8.25, 9.45, 12.03, 9.99, 10.05


----------



## immortalchaos29 (Jul 9, 2013)

*F2L avg: 10.79*

13.59, 10.74, 11.01, (8.06), (14.10), 10.34, 11.03, 10.11, 13.90, 9.03, 11.27, 10.05, 8.42, 10.70, (14.15), 10.07, (7.87), 9.71, 10.60, 10.33, 9.21, 12.69, 11.22, 11.52, 11.02

Pretty happy with the result.

*LL 2H: 4.19*

3.68, 4.38, 3.60, 3.30, 4.58, 4.50, 4.88, 4.31, 4.05, 4.19, 4.17, 4.76, 3.57, 4.74, (5.90), (5.30), 4.06, 3.64, 5.02, (3.23), (3.11), 4.16, 3.24, 4.65, 4.41


----------



## kasochi (Jul 10, 2013)

Round 33

*F2B*

avg25: *7.64*
(5.11), 8.12, 7.96, 8.33, 7.30, 7.55, (11.00), 6.51, 7.25, 8.39, 6.25, 8.63, 8.18, 7.30, (10.04), 6.68, 8.04, 6.31, 8.65, 7.60, 8.62, 7.95, (5.99), 7.93, 6.95

First sub8. PB. WOW.

*L10P*

avg25: *5.47*
6.09, 4.62, 5.37, 8.72, 4.99, (8.74), 5.41, (3.79), 5.45, 5.67, 4.96, 4.71, 4.33, 5.41, (3.93), 6.87, 5.74, 5.72, 4.65, 5.79, 5.00, 5.97, 4.45, (8.80), 4.98


----------



## immortalchaos29 (Jul 11, 2013)

*F2L OH: 25.05*

21.72, (32.60), 24.41, (31.16), (16.27), 28.04, 27.30, 23.42, 27.33, 24.87, 25.12, 18.77, 29.40, 30.90, 26.45, 25.59, 28.38, 24.27, 22.54, 23.42, 22.79, 25.28, 21.99, (18.04), 24.08

*LL OH: 19.89*

I'm not so good at OH. Sneaklyfox we are similar 2H. If you don't mind me asking, how do you practice OH?


----------



## MarcelP (Jul 11, 2013)

Round *33*

*F2L 2H*: 18.23 17.05 15.42 16.24 17.54 16.80 (15.05) 17.44 19.09 16.98 18.48 (19.98)= *17.33* // Nice and consistent.

*LL*: 7.38 8.23 (5.09) 7.93 6.69 8.88 6.81 7.57 8.62 (9.80) 6.37 7.76 = *7.62* // yeah, also nice..


----------



## Spaxxy (Jul 11, 2013)

F2L 2H (Racing to sub-12):


Spoiler



1. 14.68 R2 L2 D B2 F2 D B2 D R2 B2 U' L' B2 U' F' R' U' F2 U2 R L
2. 14.72 R2 F2 D' L2 U2 B2 U L2 U2 R2 F' R B R2 L2 F D B L' D' U2
3. 15.14 D L2 U F2 U2 F2 R2 B2 D' F2 U F' D2 B R' U R' U' B2 U' F' U'
4. 14.15 R2 U B2 R2 U2 B2 R2 U F2 L2 D' R B' R2 B2 L D' L B' F2 R'
5. 13.24 F2 D F2 U R2 U' B2 U L2 B2 D2 B R2 F R' U R2 B2 U R' L' U'
6. 12.37 D2 B2 D B2 L2 U2 L2 U2 L2 F2 D2 R' D L U' F D' R2 L2 B U
7. 14.46 R2 U2 R2 F2 R2 U' F2 D' U2 L2 D' R' D F D' L' U2 R L' D2
8. 13.06 D2 R2 U' F2 U2 L2 U F2 D2 L2 U' R' U2 B2 U2 R2 B2 F U2 R2 F'
9. 14.53 D2 L2 U B2 U F2 R2 D F2 U' F U' B' R B F' D2 L2
10. 12.83 F2 L2 B2 L2 D' F2 D R2 B2 U' R2 F' B2 D R L2 U' L2 D' F2 U
11. 15.55 B2 U L2 F2 D' L2 D' L2 D' R2 U2 B R2 D' L2 B' R2 L' D L F' U'
12. 14.54 R2 B2 U R2 U L2 B2 D2 U' L2 D' B D R' U' R2 L F2 L D2 U'
13. 13.09 U2 R2 B2 U B2 L2 D L2 U2 B2 R D U R' D2 F' U R2 D R2 U2
14. 11.50 F2 L2 D' B2 U R2 U F2 L2 B' L D' F2 D' R2 B2 D2 B2 F U2
15. 14.92 B2 U2 L2 D F2 U2 L2 U' F2 D R2 F' L B' D2 R D B F R L' D2
16. 12.46 B2 R2 U2 B2 R2 U2 F2 L2 F' R' D' B' L2 B' U2 R' F2 U'
17. 12.34 L2 F2 D B2 U' F2 R2 U R2 U' R D' U F' U R F2 R
18. 13.28 U L2 U R2 D2 L2 D' F2 U' F2 R' F' R' B2 F R2 D' L U' L
19. 11.69 L2 D L2 F2 D R2 B2 F2 D' L2 U' B F' R D U B' L' U2 B' D2 L'
20. 16.86 U' B2 F2 R2 B2 U L2 D2 U' L2 U2 R L D' R' B D2 B D' L D2 U'
21. 12.34 B2 F2 L2 D2 B2 U' R2 F2 U2 B2 U' B L B2 L D' U' R U'
22. 14.27 R2 F2 D2 U' R2 D' R2 F2 R2 B2 U' R F2 R F U2 F2 L' U L D'
23. 11.47 D' F2 D' B2 R2 U' L2 D' F2 L2 U L' D U' R B2 F D U B2 R
24. 13.37 L2 F2 D R2 D B2 U2 B2 F2 U2 R' D' F L' U F' D' L' U' B2 U
25. 13.14 L2 F2 L2 D2 B2 D2 U' R2 D' F2 U2 B' F' U' L' F2 D' U B' D2 L'


Average: *13.55*


----------



## Yuuki (Jul 14, 2013)

Round 33

*F2B avg25: 9.02*

8.41 9.39 7.46 (13.60) 9.58 8.47 8.98 7.54 (7.19) 7.72 8.17 11.478.93 9.97 12.48 9.21 8.67 8.37 12.07 9.80 7.96 7.29 9.31 8.30 8.10

I can't get sub9 mmm

*L10P(CMLL+LSE)*
Avg25: 6.56
Best average of 12: 6.26
7.31 5.58 5.63 6.32 (4.18) 6.95 6.80 6.48 (7.87) 6.70 6.08 4.71

not but.
i must learn CMLL of Sune case.


----------



## Tao Yu (Jul 14, 2013)

*Round 33*

*LL:* 5.55, 3.49, 2.98, 2.50, 3.09, 2.78, 3.38, 3.23, 3.19, 3.07, 5.58+, 4.89, 3.86, 3.49, 3.62, 3.75, 4.88, 3.75, 3.93, 3.30, 2.99, 3.37, 2.78, 4.43, 3.44 = *3.57 avg 25 *

*F2L:* 8.40, 5.86, 7.14, (4.64), 6.65, (5.11), 5.74, 5.63, 7.61, (10.57), 6.10, 6.64, 6.63, 5.98, 6.71, 6.18, 7.25, 7.10, 6.36, 5.24, 7.78, (8.85), 7.63, 6.52, 7.27 = *6.69 avg 25*


----------



## ThomasJE (Jul 14, 2013)

*Round 34 Scrambles*

Round 33 will remain open until the results are posted. But for now,

ROUND 34 IS NOW OPEN.
Here are the scrambles:



Spoiler: F2L 2H




R U2 B' U2 D' F D L B2 U B' D2 F' L2 U2 B' L2 U2 L2 D2 B
F' R D L U' F2 L U' B' U2 L D2 L' U2 D2 R' U2 B2 R2 B2
D' L' U L2 D' R' L' D' B' U L2 U2 F2 D R2 L2 D' F2 B2 L2
F' U R2 F' B L U2 R2 U B2 L2 D2 L2 D2 F' L2 U2 F L2
B2 D2 F R2 F' L2 D2 F' U2 L2 U' B D F' D L' R B L F'
L2 R2 D L2 D U2 F2 L2 R2 D' F2 R' F2 U' F2 U L' F R2 U F
L' F2 U R F2 L D2 R2 D B R2 U2 D2 B U2 B' L2 U2 F2 L2
B2 F2 R2 U' R2 U2 B2 U R2 D B2 L U2 B D R F U2 L' U2 R2
F2 D2 B2 D' L2 R2 U' R2 D L2 D' L' U' B D2 B' D2 U R D L'
U' D' B' D2 L D2 L F L D F2 U2 B2 D2 R D2 R' D2 L B2
D R2 F' L D2 L2 U2 F L F2 U' B2 D2 B2 U' L2 D2 F2 R2 B2
U' F L' B R' L U R' U F' D2 R2 U' F2 R2 D' B2 U2 R2 B2 U'






Spoiler: F2L OH




D B2 F2 R2 F2 R2 D L2 B2 U R2 B L2 R2 D2 L' D' L U L'
U2 B2 U' L2 B2 D B2 F2 D' L2 U' L' B U B' R2 F2 D' U' L' R2
R2 B2 U B2 L2 F2 U' F2 U' B2 D2 F' U' B' R' D2 L2 D' B' F2
D' F U' R D2 F U' R D R F2 R' D2 R2 D2 B2 R2 L D2 B2
B2 R2 D U F2 D2 F2 R2 F2 D' R2 B' R2 D' L' F D U2 L' D F2
B2 U' R2 F2 D2 B2 D U2 R2 U B2 F R U2 F' L R' F L D2 R'
B U2 R2 U2 F2 D2 R2 B L2 B2 L2 D B2 L' D2 B U F D2 R' U2
F2 U' L2 F2 U2 L2 D2 U' R2 F' L B' R' D' L B2 L' F' D' U
U2 R' L D2 R B2 R D' R L2 U2 L2 F' U2 B L2 U2 L2 B D2
R2 U2 R2 B2 U' L2 F2 U F2 R2 D' L' F2 L' D' B R' B2 F D' L
B2 U R2 D L2 B2 L2 R2 D' B2 D L' D2 B' R2 B L' U' B' U F
L' B L2 D2 R U B2 D2 B' D B R2 D2 F B2 L2 D2 L2 U2 B R2






Spoiler: LL




F R' U' R' U R U' F L2 F B2 D2 L2 F R2 B' U2 B'
D' R2 U B2 U R2 D2 L2 D' L2 U L R F U2 F' L' R'
R2 U R2 U R2 U2 R2 F2 U' L' U L F2 U' R U2 R'
U B' R B2 L' B D2 R D2 R2 B2 L
U2 B2 R F2 R' F2 D2 F2 L2 R' B' L' B' U2 L' F' R
U' B' R2 L D' F' D L' B U2 B U2 R2 B U2 B' R2 B' R2
R2 F2 D2 B2 D' L2 F2 U R2 B2 F2 L' F' D' F D L' F2 U2
R2 B2 U' F2 U B2 U' F2 U R' U R B' R' B U' R'
B2 U L2 U' B2 U' L' U2 L B2 L D2 F2 L D2 B2 R
U F L F L2 B L' B' D2 B2 U2 R2 B2 D L2 D F2 U2 F2
R2 B2 D' F2 D F2 U' F2 U L2 F' R2 B' F2 L B' L F
R' B2 F2 D2 R D2 R' B2 L' B2 D2 F' R2 F' R2 B2 R U






Spoiler: LLEO




R2 U B2 L2 U B2 U2 R2 U' B2 U2 B' D F2 D' B' U'
L2 F2 L2 B L2 B' L2 F' U2 F' U' B' U B
F U2 F' U2 F R2 U2 F2 L2 B' D B L2 F2 U' R2 F'
B D F2 D' B' U' B2 U' B2 U' B2 D2 F2 D B2 D
U R' F2 D' L2 D L F2 R F2 D2 R' B2 R D2 F2 U2
B R2 U2 B2 U2 R2 B2 U2 R2 U' R2 U R2 B
R' F2 R U2 R B2 R D2 L' B2 R2 U F2 L2 F2 U L2
D R2 D' R2 U R2 F2 U F2 D U' L' D' R' D L D' R'
R B2 R2 F2 L' F2 R U2 B2 L2 B2 U' L U' L B2 L2
L2 B2 L2 F' U2 L2 F' R2 B' D2 F' D' B2 D' R2 F L2 F2
F' L2 B' D2 B L2 U2 F' R2 F U2 L' F R' F' L F R
F U2 B' R2 F' R2 F' R2 B R2 F2 U' R2 F2 R2 U' F2






Spoiler: F2B




D2 B2 U' B2 R2 B2 U R2 F2 U L2 B' F' D' L' B R2 F2 D2 B2 R'
L D2 R' D2 R B2 R F2 D2 R' U' R U' F' L' D' B F' D U
R' F2 B' U' D' F' R' F R' U' F2 R' F2 R' U2 F2 L2 F2 R' D2 R
D R2 U' L2 D B2 D2 B2 F2 L2 B2 R D2 F2 L U' R2 B' L D F2
D2 R2 U2 R' B2 F2 L' D2 R' D2 U R D F D' L U B L R2
B' L2 F L2 U2 F' L2 B R2 D' B2 U2 B2 L F R B D' U2 L
B' U2 F D2 L2 B' U2 L2 R2 B' L2 D' F R U2 L F' R D B D
F' R2 U2 F D2 B' R2 B2 U2 L2 F D F R B F2 U2 R2 B' F'
L U F L' D' B U' R U' F D' R2 U' B2 U B2 D L2 B2 U' R2
B2 D B2 U' R2 D F2 D B2 L F' R' U L B2 F U R2 F2
D F2 R2 U' L2 D2 L2 U' L2 R2 D' R' F' U' L' D' B D2 B2 L U
F' U' B L D R B2 L2 F' L2 U2 L2 D L2 U F2 R2 U' R2 D2






Spoiler: L10P




M' D2 F' D2 B U2 F R2 B D2 U2 R2 D' F R F L2 R D2 U F2
M' F2 U' R2 D' L2 D2 B2 D' R2 U2 L' F' L2 F R B' L R'
M2 U2 R2 U' L2 B2 D' R2 U R2 U' B2 L R' B' U2 L R' F2
M U2 F2 L2 F2 L F2 L' F2 R' D2 R U L2 U' F' L' U' F'
M' L2 B2 L' U2 L B2 L' R' F' L F' L R2 B' L R' U'
M2 R' F2 U2 R' D2 L2 F2 L D2 R2 B2 F U R B2 U' B2 R' F'
M L F2 R' F2 R2 B2 L' B2 R B2 R2 U L U R' F' L' D2 R
M' B D2 U2 R2 D2 F L2 F' R2 D2 U' L' D' B2 D' L U' B'
M2 F2 D B' D R D' R' B' U2 R2 D F2 U' F2 R2 D2 F2 B2 D
L2 F2 L2 U L' B L' B' L2 F U2 F' L2 F2 L2 U2
M R B2 L D2 L' B2 U2 L D2 L' U' B U' B' L' B' L R'
B2 R2 F2 D2 R2 U L2 U B2 R2 D2 R' B' L D2 B' L' B2 L2 R'




Good luck!


----------



## CheesecakeCuber (Jul 14, 2013)

L10P: 
Avg:7.83 2-Look CMLL 
7.85, 9.67, 5.06, 8.32, 9.87, 8.00, 6.51, 6.33, 7.27, 6.11, 8.51, 9.75


----------



## immortalchaos29 (Jul 16, 2013)

*Round 33 Results*

Round 33 is now closed.

Thanks to Thomas for posting new scrambles. Sorry for being a little behind I was unavailable this weekend.

Here are the results:

F2L 2H:
1. Tao Yu - 6.69
2. sneaklyfox - 10.23
3. immortalchaos29 - 10.79
4. Spaxxy - 13.55
5. MarcelP - 17.99

F2L OH:
1. immortalchaos29 - 25.05

LL OH:
1. immortalchaos29 - 19.89

LL 2H:
1. Tao Yu - 3.57
2. sneaklyfox - 4.00
3. immortalchaos29 - 4.19
4. MarcelP - 7.62

LLEO:
1. sneaklyfox - 6.89 (OH)

F2B:
1. kasochi - 7.64
2. yuuki - 9.02
3. sneaklyfox - 16.89

L10P:
1. kasochi - 5.47
2. yuuki - 6.56
3. CheesecakeCuber - 7.83
4. sneaklyfox - 10.02

Cheesecake I'm not sure which round your results were for but they are posted here unless you tell me otherwise.

Congrats to Tao Yu and kasochi! Also special congratulations to sneaklyfox and kasochi for their substep comp PBs!

The Round 34 scrambles *have already been posted* and the round will close at the normal time.


----------



## already1329 (Jul 19, 2013)

*Round 34*

*F2B*: Average of 12: *6.84*
8.93+, 6.63, 5.77, 7.22, (5.41), (9.84), 6.11, 6.30, 6.55, 7.55, 5.90, 7.40

*L10P*: Average of 12: *5.42*
4.66, 6.34, 6.46, 4.61, 5.22, (7.08), 5.94, 6.31, 4.61, (4.55), 5.09, 4.96


----------



## immortalchaos29 (Jul 21, 2013)

I think I will leave this round open on account of only 1 person has competed. In case you missed it:



ThomasJE said:


> ROUND 34 IS NOW OPEN.
> Here are the scrambles:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MarcelP (Jul 21, 2013)

Round *34*

*F2L 2H* : 17.08 16.75 19.22 16.77 (21.57) (12.70) 13.52 15.62 14.68 19.07 15.96 14.54 = *16.32* // That's a PB I think. Signs of improvent


----------



## kasochi (Jul 23, 2013)

Round 34

*F2B*
*8.73* = [ 10.78, 7.49, 6.18, 7.57, (5.75), 9.03, 10.91, 7.28, 8.93, 9.53, (11.25), 9.56 ]

*L10P*
Later.


----------



## Yuuki (Jul 24, 2013)

Round 34

*F2B *Average of 12: *8.35*
7.77 8.52 6.29 8.17 9.10 10.50 8.86 7.45 8.47 8.32 (14.74) (5.78)

*L10P* Average of 12: *7.10*
1-12 - 6.70 6.44 (4.62) 8.77 6.87 (11.34) 6.58 6.64 5.96 7.78 7.14 8.11

Good for me.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jul 24, 2013)

Round 34
F2L 2H Average: 9.83
10.41, 9.16, 8.31, 11.05, 10.65, 9.83, 9.29, 10.49, (7.79), 9.64, 9.48, (12.70)
Wahoo! New PB again!


----------



## immortalchaos29 (Jul 25, 2013)

Round 34: 

F2L 2H: 11.27
13.64, 8.29, 10.09, (14.71), 13.61, 10.34, (7.57), 9.97, 10.70, 10.72, 12.55, 12.76

LL 2H: 4.09
4.54, (3.02), 3.30, 4.72, 4.52, 4.25, 3.47, 4.04, 5.00, 3.76, (5.13), 3.33

F2L OH: 24.10
25.98, 20.50, 25.76, 31.04, (17.60), 20.12, (33.65), 25.31, 22.12, 22.78, 24.05, 23.34


----------



## immortalchaos29 (Jul 30, 2013)

*Round 34 Results*

Round 34 is now closed!

Here are the results:

*F2L 2H*
1. sneaklyfox - 9.83
2. immortalchaos29 - 11.29
3. MarcelP - 16.32

*F2L OH*
1. immortalchaos29 - 24.10

*LL*
1. immortalchaos29 - 4.09

*F2B*
1. already1329 - 6.84
2. Yuuki - 8.35
3. kasochi - 8.73

*L10P*
1. already1329 - 5.42
2. Yuuki - 7.10

Congratulations to already1329 and special congrats to sneaklyfox and MarcelP on their PBs for the competition!


----------



## ThomasJE (Jul 31, 2013)

*Round 35 Scrambles*

ROUND 35 IS NOW OPEN.
Here are the scrambles:



Spoiler: F2L 2H




F' D2 L' U B' L' D' F2 L F' R2 U' L2 B2 U B2 U2 D' B2 L2 U'
L2 R2 B' D2 F2 R2 F D2 B R2 F' L' F' D2 L2 D' B' D' U' R' B2
D' F2 R2 F2 U2 B2 D' L2 R2 D2 U2 R' U2 B' L' D R B2 F' D' U'
F2 U2 R2 F2 L2 B2 R B2 F2 R' D2 B U R' D R2 B D2 R' B' F
F R2 D2 L2 U2 R2 B U2 B2 R2 F R' D' R2 U2 F D2 L F' R' F'
D R2 B2 U R2 F2 U F2 D F2 L' U F' D2 L B' R2 F L' D
D2 R2 U' B2 U' L2 B2 L2 D' B2 L2 R' U2 L B L' U B L2 D' R
D2 L2 D2 B2 D2 R U2 B2 U2 B2 R' U' L' F R B D L R2 D2 B
R2 D2 R2 U' F2 L2 D' L2 D B2 D R' B' L' B2 R B U' R2 F R2
L2 F' U2 B' F' D2 R2 D2 B' L2 D2 L D U2 B R D' R2 U' L' F
L2 D2 F' L2 B2 U2 F L2 B' R2 F2 L' D' U L' R' B' R2 D2 L U
B2 R2 B2 D B2 R2 D' U2 B2 D' F U' L2 U2 L R U' B' R U'






Spoiler: F2L OH




D' L2 R2 D R2 D2 R2 D F2 L2 U' F U' R B D' L2 F2 D2 R2 B'
D2 B2 U B2 U' L2 D2 U B2 U L2 B' D' F2 L' R2 B' F' R' U' L'
F B D2 B R' B U L' D2 B R2 U2 R U2 R B2 L2 F2 R D2 L
U2 L2 R2 B' L2 R2 B' D2 B U2 F2 D' R' B' F L U2 L' U F2 U'
F U2 B2 F' D2 F' L2 B2 D2 R2 D2 U' L U' R2 F D' B L2 F2 R
F R2 F' B' R' U L' D' R B2 R2 B U2 F2 B' R2 B D2 R2 D2
D2 L D2 B2 L F2 L2 R' F2 R2 F U B2 U' L' D2 U' R F' R2
F' R2 F2 U2 R2 F D2 F' L2 B2 D U' B' L D' R U2 R B
L F2 U F2 L2 D' R L' D' B' D2 F2 L2 U2 D' R2 L2 F2 U B2
F2 R B U' R L D' R U2 B L2 U D2 R2 L2 D' F2 U' R2 U' B2
B2 L2 B2 R2 D' R2 F2 U' R2 B2 U2 F U' B R D' F' R2 U2 F L2
D' L2 B D2 L' F D2 F' U' B' U2 R2 L' B2 R F2 B2 R' D2 B2 U2






Spoiler: LL




R2 B D2 B2 D2 R2 B U2 R2 F L2 R' U R' U' F L2 F2
U2 R2 D F2 R2 B2 R2 D' R2 U L2 R' U R B U' B R B2 R'
F' D2 U2 B2 L2 F' L2 B' L2 F L B' D2 F2 R' F'
F2 D' R2 D B2 U' B2 U R2 F2 U2 R U2 R' U2 B' R' B
U2 B2 L2 F' D2 B2 L2 U2 R2 B U2 L' B' L' F2 U' L2 U L2
U2 F R2 D2 B F L2 D2 F2 R2 U2 R' U2 R U2 B
R' B' R2 B R B2 U B2 D' R2 U D
U' R2 D' R2 B2 D' B2 D B2 U' B2 F' U2 F U2 L F L'
R2 F2 U' B2 L2 D L2 B2 U F2 R' D' R U R' D R'
L2 B2 D' R2 F2 D' F2 U F2 U' R2 B' L2 B' U2 R' F' R
F' L' B2 U' B U' L' F R2 B' R2 U2 B R2 F D2 F' R2
U F2 D' R2 D B2 U' B2 U R2 B' R F' R B U2 F'






Spoiler: LLEO




D2 B2 D' B2 D' L2 U R2 U' L2 U L D R2 D' L'
B2 D' R2 U F2 L2 R2 D' B2 U' F2 L' R' U2 B2 L' R' U'
B2 L2 B2 R U2 B2 R F2 L D2 R D L2 D F2 R' B2 R2
L D R2 D' L D2 L2 F2 R2 U L2 B2 D' L2
U2 B L2 F U2 F' L2 F' L2 F U' L2 U' L2 B'
L2 D F2 U' F2 L2 D' B2 U B2 U2 B U' F' U B' U' F
L2 U' R2 F2 U' F2 U F2 L2 R2 U' B U' B2 U B2 U' B'
F2 U R2 U R2 U F2 D R2 D' U2 R U2 R U R' U R
B2 F2 D2 R' D2 R D2 B2 R' F2 L' U' R' U2 L U' R
F2 R2 D R2 B2 U R2 U' R2 D' F' D B2 D' F'
F2 L D2 L' F2 R U2 L F2 D2 R' F L B2 L' F L'
B2 F2 L' D2 L B2 R F2 U2 R' U' L' U2 R U' L






Spoiler: F2B




B' D2 F' U2 F' R2 D2 F L2 U2 B D R U' B2 F2 R' F U F U2
U2 R' D2 R U2 L' D2 U2 L D2 R D' R F' L2 B' U2 B2 D R'
R D2 F2 U2 R D2 F2 R2 D2 U2 F2 U' B' L2 R' B U2 F U R' F
L D F L D L' U' L2 B' D' L2 F' D2 F2 R2 U2 F L2 B2 U2 L2
B2 U2 L2 F2 U' L2 B2 R2 U2 F2 L' B2 D U' R' B' D' U2 R F
D L' F R' B D' F U' L U R2 D R2 D2 R2 L2 D' B2 R2 B2
D R2 D L2 F2 U' F2 D' F2 R2 D2 L D F U F2 L U' F R2 D'
F2 D' B2 D2 B2 D' B2 F2 L2 U' F2 L F' U B F' U2 L F' D' L'
F B2 R B R2 B2 L F2 R2 D' R' B2 U2 D2 L U2 F2 D2 F2 L' B2
F R2 F L2 D2 B2 D2 F L2 D2 F' R' B D2 L U F2 D' B L' R
U2 L2 D B2 U2 R2 F2 L2 D R2 U L B D' F' U' B L D' U L
L U2 L' D2 F2 U2 F2 R F2 D2 F' L2 U' R2 B2 R2 B' L' D R D'






Spoiler: L10P




L2 B2 R2 D2 B D2 B' D2 F D2 F' D' L R2 U' L F U2 F'
R2 B2 D R2 U' F2 D' L2 U L2 U' F R' F R' U' B2 R' B2 R'
M2 L2 D' R2 D' F2 L2 U2 L2 D F2 L2 R' B R' U R B' R'
M2 F2 D' U' R2 D L2 B2 D R2 F2 D F' L' U' F' U' R F' L' B R'
M B' U2 R2 B R2 B F2 L2 D2 F' R' D B' D B' F L2 F2
M' R B2 U2 L' U2 R' F2 L' U2 R2 B2 D' R D' F' L' R U2
M R2 F U2 B R' B' U2 F' R2 B2 U' R2 U2 L2 F2 L2 U2 R2
M2 L' D' B R L' D' F R D2 L2 F R2 F' U2 F' U2 F2 R2 F'
M2 B' R2 B' L2 F2 D2 F L2 F' L2 D2 R' B' R' F2 R2 D L2 R2 U
M2 U2 R L' B' R L U' F2 U R2 F2 D R2 D' F2
M' F U2 B' F' R2 D2 F2 D2 F R' B2 U B' U' R2 F' R
M2 B U2 B' U2 F' U2 F' U2 L2 B' L B' L F R' F R



Good luck!


----------



## already1329 (Jul 31, 2013)

*Round 35*

*F2L 2H* Average of 12: *9.34*
10.21, 9.83, 8.22, 10.83, 8.06, 9.16, 8.66, (11.77), (7.65), 7.68, 9.93, 10.78

*L10P* Average of 12: *4.96*
5.02, 4.61, 4.96, 5.56, (6.03), (3.97), 5.50, 4.28, 4.69, 4.59, 5.52, 4.86


----------



## ThomasJE (Aug 10, 2013)

It seems that immortalchaos29 and I have forgotten about this and not posted results or scrambles. I will be posting a special round soon; more to be revealed soon...


----------



## ThomasJE (Aug 10, 2013)

*Round 36 Scrambles*

ROUND 36 IS NOW OPEN.

And this round is an *average of 100!* Seeing as I am unable to post scrambles next Saturday, I have decided to do a one-off special round *for 2 weeks*.

Here are the scrambles:



Spoiler: F2L 2H




B2 R2 D2 B' U2 F' D2 F2 U2 R2 B D' L' B F U2 L2 R B' F2
B2 D F R F2 B' U B2 D' R' L2 F2 R2 F2 D2 B U2 L2 F2 L2 B2
B2 U' F2 L2 D L2 B2 D2 F2 U' L2 F R' F2 U R' U' L' D R F2
B2 R2 D L2 U2 L2 B2 U R2 B2 D R' D' R' U2 F R' B' F' U B'
B2 F2 L F2 L B2 R2 D2 R B2 D2 F' L F R' B U R' F' D
L2 R2 D2 F2 D' F2 D R2 F2 D B2 L R B' R2 D' U' F D' R U
U R2 B2 L2 B2 D R2 D F2 U' B2 R U2 F' R2 F' D2 R U2 B
L2 B2 D2 L2 B2 D2 B' U2 F R2 B D U' F D' R' U' R' B L2
B2 D L2 B2 U2 B2 U' F2 D' U' L2 B' L2 B2 R U2 L2 D' B U L'
D' B' U' L F2 R2 U L2 U D2 F2 R2 F' U2 F2 B D2 B L2
F2 R F2 R' F2 D2 L' U2 L' B2 L2 D B' R D2 R U F D L F
U F2 L2 F2 D B2 U R2 U R2 U2 B R' U L2 U B' D R U' R'
D F2 L2 B2 U' L2 U' F2 R2 U F R D R' U' L2 R2 B2 U
L2 B2 D2 F D2 B' D2 F2 D2 R2 B D' U2 B' L B' F2 U' L' B
B2 U2 F' L2 B2 D2 F' D2 L2 F2 R' U F' D' R2 B' R' U B'
R2 B2 R U2 F' B2 R' D' B' L' D' R2 B2 U2 D' B2 D' R2 L2 U2 B2
D2 R2 U L2 U' L2 B2 D' B2 D2 F2 R D B D' F U2 L U' F2
B2 F2 L2 D R2 U F2 D2 B2 F2 D' B R B' F' R' U' L F' R2 D2
R2 D' F2 R2 U B2 U R2 D' R2 U' F R F R2 F R D' B' D' R
U2 L2 B2 D' B2 D' L2 U2 L2 U2 F' L' R' B' L' F U' F U2 R'
D' R2 U' L2 R2 F2 D2 U' L2 U B2 R B' U' L U' L R U B2 R
F2 U' L2 U' R2 B2 D U2 F2 U2 F2 R' F R U L' B' D2 L B U2
L2 U2 R2 B2 L2 U' L2 D' L2 B2 U B' L D B R2 U F2 D R' B'
U F2 B R' L2 U' R L' U' D2 F U2 F U2 B U2 D2 F R2 U2
B2 U R2 U' F2 L2 F2 D L2 U' L2 B R D' R2 F2 U' R2 F' L' U'
U2 R' U2 F' U D R F2 L2 F' D L2 F2 U F2 U R2 U2 B2 R2 L2
B2 U' L2 U' L2 R2 B2 L2 D2 L2 D' F' L U2 F R' F2 D R B
L2 F L2 R2 F U2 F L2 D2 L2 B2 D' R F D' L U F R2 D L2
R' U B L' F' D' F' R2 D' R' U' L2 U R2 U F2 L2 D2 F2 U' F2
U F R F2 L' D L2 D2 B R F U2 F' U2 B' U2 F2 R2 L2 U2 F
D' F' D' R B2 L2 U2 B D F R F2 B2 L F2 R2 L D2 F2 R2 U2
U L2 R2 F2 U R2 D2 B2 L2 D2 R2 B R' U F2 D B2 D' L' U R2
B2 D' L2 D2 R2 D' R2 U R2 U' F2 R' F U' L U' F' U' B' D B'
D' B' R2 B R' D2 B L2 F' U' F2 R2 B2 R2 B2 R F2 D2 R F2 L
L2 F L' D F2 R2 F2 B' R' U B D2 B R2 L2 F U2 R2 F2 R2 L2
R' D' R2 U' F2 L2 F B R U' R' F2 R2 F2 D2 L' U2 R2 F2 U2 B2
B2 U B2 L2 F2 R' D2 L' B U F U2 B L2 U2 B' D2 F D2 F2 R2
B2 L2 D2 L B2 U2 R D2 R' F2 L U' B L' D L' R2 B' F' U
U F U' R' U' R' F2 R' F D R D2 L F2 R2 F2 L B2 U2 R D2
R2 B2 U2 B D2 F U2 B L2 U2 B' L' U' B2 D' L2 U' L2 U F
F L U2 B D2 R' D' R L' B D2 F2 R2 F2 L2 U2 D' F2 D B2
L2 U R2 F2 D2 L2 F2 U' B2 F2 U2 B D' L2 B' R' B D' F' R' D2
U2 R2 D2 F U2 B2 L2 R2 B U2 F L' R2 U' L2 D2 F D' B' L2 U
D2 R' B2 L2 D2 L' D2 B2 L2 F2 R2 F' U F U F' D' L' R' F' D'
R2 U F2 R2 D' B2 U2 R2 D B2 F2 R' U2 F' D' F2 U B U' L'
L U2 L R2 B2 R F2 D2 F2 D2 F2 U F2 R' F U' L' D' L2 B U2
F' L' D L' F2 D2 F R2 D L F2 U' D' F2 B2 D' R2 D R2 L2
U2 L2 D2 R2 F' U2 F2 L2 F U2 F R B F2 R' F D' L2 U2 L B2
B2 R' D2 L' B2 R2 D2 U2 R' B2 R' F' D L B L F2 D F2 D
R2 D' U2 L2 D' B2 R2 F' D' L' B' F R2 F R D' R F
F2 U2 F' R B2 L B2 L2 D' B2 U2 R U2 L' D2 L2 F2 R D2 L
B U2 D' R U' L D2 R F U B' R2 F U2 B' R2 D2 F2 L2 B'
D2 B2 L D2 U2 L2 F2 L R2 D2 R2 F U B2 D L2 B2 F2 U R2 F2
U' R2 D2 U' F2 R2 D U2 B2 R2 B L U' F D2 B' F2 D2 F D'
F' R F U D L B2 U' F' L2 B2 D2 L2 U B2 U B2 U R2 D
L2 D R2 F2 D' B2 D F2 U' L F' U R2 D F D' B' L D
L2 B2 R2 U' F2 R2 F2 D' B2 D R2 B D2 F' D2 U' L D B' U2 R2
D' R2 F2 R2 D' R2 F2 U R2 D2 R' D2 U F U' B U R2 D' R
U' F R' D L2 F' R2 F D F2 D2 L2 B D2 L2 U2 R2 F B D2
L2 U' L2 B2 L2 D' F2 U' L2 U' L2 B L2 R' U2 L2 B' U' R2 B2
L' D2 F2 R2 F2 L' F2 L D2 B2 R2 B' L' D2 B R B D' F' U
B U2 B R2 F' D2 L2 B2 F2 R' U' B' F2 D B' F' U R B2
B' U2 L2 R2 B2 L2 D2 F D2 U2 F' L' U' B F' R' U2 L' B L
R2 F L U D2 B R' B L' B2 U2 R2 D2 F' R2 U2 R2 D2 F2 L2
R' D2 L U2 L' U2 B2 L2 F2 L' B2 F' D B' L2 D R' F' R
D2 R2 F' U2 F L2 D2 R2 F2 R B L B U L D' R2 F' U2
F2 R2 D F' R' F2 B U B U' D2 B2 R2 U R2 D F2 L2 F2 D2
F2 D2 B2 R2 U2 F2 U' L2 U B2 U2 F' R U B R' D' L2 F2 R U2
D' F2 L2 F2 L2 D' U2 L2 U2 F2 L U B F U' R' B' U' F L
B L2 B2 R2 B D2 B2 L2 D2 B2 F2 D' F R' B2 L2 D R F' U L2
L2 B2 D2 L2 D L2 D L2 B2 F2 U L' U2 B U' F D F L2 R U
U2 L2 D2 F2 R2 U2 R' D2 L U2 B U' B U' B' U2 L' F' D' B'
U L U2 B2 R2 B2 R B U B2 U2 L' U2 D2 L2 F2 U2 D2 R B2
B2 D' B2 R2 F2 R2 F2 D F2 D U2 B L2 U' R U F R D2 B2 L
F' B2 D' L' D2 B L' F R' D2 B2 L2 U L2 B2 L2 D B2 D' L2
D U L2 U2 R2 U' L2 B2 U B2 L2 F' L2 R2 U' R U2 L F R2 B2
U' B2 R2 F2 D2 L2 U F2 D' L2 D' L' R U L R D F' L B'
R D' F U' F' D' R U2 B' R B2 R2 D' F2 U' B2 D' R2 D L2 F2
B D F2 R U F2 U2 F R U R2 B2 R2 U2 L2 D2 L2 D L2 U
B2 U' L U2 F' R2 U' L' D' R' U2 L' D2 L B2 R2 L' D2 B2 R'
L2 F2 D' R2 B2 F2 D U2 L2 R2 B2 F' D' L' B F R' D2 L' U' R
B' U' D' B U2 B' U2 R' F' L2 U' F2 D' B2 R2 U' D' R2 U' R2
L2 F2 L' B2 D2 L' F2 R' B2 D2 L' U R' U R' U B' L2 B' L2
F2 U2 F2 D L2 B2 U2 F2 D B2 U2 F' U2 R B D2 U' B2 L' F' D2
F2 R' F D R B' D' R2 B L' B' U2 B2 D2 B' U2 R2 L2 F' R2 F'
F' U' B' R2 U L' F2 R U' B2 U2 D2 R2 U2 F L2 F' L2 B' L2
D2 B2 D2 F' D R' L2 U2 B R' F R2 U2 B' D2 B2 U2 B' R2 L2 B2
U' R2 D' B2 D2 R2 B2 L2 U' F2 D' R B' U2 B' R F2 D L F D'
L2 U' L2 U2 R2 B2 U F2 U' L2 B R2 F2 D F R' U L B' D F2
D B2 D2 B2 R2 F2 L2 F2 U2 R2 U' L' F L2 R2 F2 R D R F2 R
F2 D' B2 F2 U' B2 D2 U B2 F2 R B' D2 U' B2 R2 U2 B' L' U2 R'
D' R' D F' U F' R U2 R' B' R2 F' B2 R2 U2 R2 L2 F' D2 L2
R2 B2 R2 U2 L2 U B2 U F2 D U F R' U R D L U F' U2 F2
R2 D F2 U2 R2 F2 L2 U F2 U' L2 R' D2 U' B R' U B U2 B2 R2
B' D' L B' U2 R' U F' B2 U' R D2 F2 R' F2 B2 R D2 R U2 L'
U2 R2 B2 F2 U2 L2 B2 D' U2 R2 U' L' R2 F R2 F U' R' D' F'
L2 F' R2 F' L2 B2 R2 D2 B' F2 R2 D R' B2 U' L' D2 F' R U2 F'
L2 R2 D' L2 U F2 L2 U B2 U L' D L F D2 R' D B' U R
R' F L2 U' B' R F2 B R U L2 D2 F2 D F2 L2 U F2 D' B2
L2 U2 L2 B2 D2 U' B2 F2 L2 B2 U' R' F' D' F U' B D2 L F D






Spoiler: F2L OH




F U2 B' R2 D2 L2 U2 F2 U2 R2 U' B L R2 U B2 D' L2 D2 U2
F2 U2 F2 U' F D' B D L' B2 R2 D' L2 D' F2 R2 D' R2 L2 D
F2 R B2 U2 R' B2 F2 R2 D2 R' U2 B' R2 B D' R' U' B2 U2 F U'
B' U L' U2 F D R L U' R' D2 R2 F2 D2 F2 L' U2 R F2 B2
F2 U2 R2 D B2 L2 F2 D2 F2 U' L' D2 B D2 R2 F' U F' L2 R'
U' F2 R2 B2 D2 L2 U L2 U' R2 U' R F' U R2 B R D' R2 F' U2
L D' B L' F' B' R' U F' D2 B U' B2 U' L2 U' L2 B2 U' L2 U
F2 U2 B' D2 B' L2 R2 F' D2 R2 F D' R2 F2 D U2 F R F2 D'
D' B2 R2 F2 R2 U2 R2 D2 F2 U' F' U' R' D2 U' L D' R2 F' R'
R2 F2 D R2 D' L2 B2 F2 U R2 F R F2 L' B' F U' L D2 L2
R F' D' B2 U L' F' L2 U L2 D2 R2 B' R2 F2 B L2 B R2 D2
R2 D R2 B2 R2 U2 R2 D' B2 L2 D' B' F' L B2 R B' D' U2 B2 L2
F L2 U2 L2 F2 D2 B' R2 B' U2 L B D U' B2 U' F2 R' F
L' U2 L U2 F2 D2 L2 R' F2 L D' R2 U L' D' F D2 L' B D2
U R U2 L F2 D R2 F D2 R U2 F2 R2 D2 F' U2 D2 B' D2 B D2
D U' L2 R2 U2 F2 L2 D2 R' D U2 B R2 F2 L B D2
U' B' D R2 D2 F2 U' R2 F2 L' D2 B2 L2 F' R2 D2 B2 U2 F L2 B'
R' B2 R' D2 L' D2 U2 B2 U2 L' R2 B' D' B L R' U' B2 L D
F' L2 F U2 L2 F2 D2 F' D2 B D2 R U L R B' L' F2 U L F'
U2 R2 F' R2 D2 R2 F2 D2 B' L2 F2 R' U L2 B2 R B' U' L F2 L
D' L2 D U F2 R2 D' F2 R2 B2 U B R' F2 D' B L B2 F' L2 D'
D F D' F' U2 L2 F R' D' F D2 B R2 F' L2 F2 R2 B R2
U2 B2 U' F2 L2 D' U' B2 D R2 U2 L' B' D L U' R D2 U F' R2
R L' D R' F2 R U' F' L B U2 R2 B' L2 U2 B R2 F2 U2 F'
U2 F2 R2 D2 U2 R2 U2 F U2 B R2 D F2 U2 R F' U' L' B D' B'
F2 U2 L2 D2 L2 B D2 L2 B' U2 F L D' L F2 L R' U' F' D F'
B2 F2 L' B2 R2 D2 L B2 R F2 L' F' D2 L D F U' B' L F' L2
L2 F2 D B2 D' L2 U2 F2 D B2 L2 F L D R2 U F' R' U2 F' U2
R2 L D F2 R2 U2 L F2 B' U' L2 F' L2 B U2 F' U2 B2 D2 L2 F
R2 U2 B2 L' F2 R2 D2 L D2 L' D B2 L' U' F2 R' B' F2 L
R2 U F2 D2 U F2 L2 B2 F2 D' U2 R F2 D R' B' U F2 D' F' R'
L D2 R B2 F2 D2 L B2 F2 R F' U F U R2 D' R2 B' F' L F2
L2 D U2 B2 D' U2 L2 R2 F2 L2 U F L' U' L2 F2 D L2 U R B'
R' F2 D2 L2 R' U2 R2 D2 U2 R2 D' F L' R' D' F L2 U'
D2 F2 L' F2 D2 U2 R' U2 L' D2 B' D B2 L D2 F L' B2 D2
U F2 R2 B2 D2 F2 D' R2 D' R2 U B D B' F' L2 F' U F'
F L2 D2 R2 F' D2 L2 B L2 B2 L2 R' B2 U' R F' U2 L2 D2 L' F2
F B' R2 U2 D R' U F2 B U R2 U' R2 U L2 D' B2 U2 R2 D
U B2 R2 U L2 U' L2 R2 D2 F2 L2 B' F' L F D' F2 D L2 U2 R2
B2 D' B2 L2 F2 U B2 D' R2 F2 U2 R' D F' U B2 R D2 L' U F'
L2 R2 D B2 D' B2 D F2 D' F R B2 R' F2 U' B' D F' L
R D' L' U2 D2 B U2 F2 L U R2 B2 L2 U' F2 U' R2 D2 B2 U
R D2 L' D2 L' B2 L U2 F2 R' F' D L2 B' L2 B' D L' D R2
F2 R2 D' L2 D F2 D' F2 U F2 D2 L D' L2 D' L B' L2 F2 R2 F'
L2 B2 F2 D' B2 R2 B2 F2 R2 D F' L B' U L2 F' R U2 L D L
U2 F2 D L2 B2 D L2 R2 B2 U2 R' F' D U2 F' L' R F' D' B2 U'
D B2 D' R2 D2 L2 D' F2 U2 F2 D' L' D' B' F2 L' B' R F' D' B
D2 R B D R' F' U' F' R D B2 U2 F B R2 B U2 R2 L2 B' L2
D' R2 D' L2 B2 F2 D' L2 F2 L2 R D L B2 U' R2 B' R' U'
F2 U F U2 R D' B2 U2 L' D R2 L2 F2 L2 U B2 U F2 L2 U
B2 U L2 D2 U R2 F2 U' L2 F2 U' L' U2 B' R2 U B2 R' D U F2
U2 L2 D B R' U2 R' D2 F2 B D B2 U' F2 U2 L2 U R2 B2 L2 D
B2 U' L2 B2 F2 U L2 R2 U F2 L2 B' D U' R' D2 F' D' R' D' L'
F2 R L U2 L2 F R2 U F' B2 L2 B2 D B2 U' R2 U F2 U2 L2
U2 L2 D2 U2 F D2 B2 D2 F D2 L2 U L' U2 F D' U' F2 R B2 U
D' U' L2 F2 U L2 R2 D F2 U' L B2 L2 D U B' R F' D2
F2 L2 B2 U F2 B R2 F' D' R2 U2 R D2 R D2 F2 L2 F2 R2 B2
U2 R B2 L F B L' D B R2 U2 B2 D' B2 D B2 U L2 U B2
F2 U' B2 F2 R2 D R2 U R2 F2 U2 B' D2 R B2 U2 L D F2 R' F'
R2 U' D' L' B' R2 B' D B L' F2 B2 D R2 D2 F2 L2 B2 D' F2 L2
U2 F2 U2 R F2 L' R2 D2 B2 D2 B2 U F' L B' R U B F D2 L2
L2 B L' D F' U' R' F2 U R L2 B2 L2 F B2 U2 R2 F' R2 D2 L2
R U L2 B' U2 L U L2 U' D2 F L2 F2 L2 U2 F' L2 F U2 B'
R' U R' L U L D' R2 B' D2 B2 U2 R2 D' F2 L2 D2 R2 U'
B' U2 F' D2 R2 F' R2 U2 F' R2 B2 R U2 B' L' B D B' F' D2
U2 R2 F2 L2 U' B2 D' U' R2 D U' F U' B2 F' R' B D' F' R' D2
U2 R2 F2 L2 B' R F' U F' D' L2 U F2 L2 U' L2 U' B2 D F2
F2 U2 F2 U2 D L' U R D' L2 B' R2 B D2 B2 D2 L2 B R2 F
U F B2 L' B' D2 F' L' F' R' L2 F2 U B2 R2 U' B2 D F2 D2
F2 R2 B2 R2 D2 F L2 B R2 D2 F' R D' F R2 B2 R' D' U' L'
L F2 R F2 R B2 U2 B2 R F2 L' D' L U2 L' B F2 L F' U2 R'
U2 L2 B2 L2 B2 D F2 L2 U R2 D' F' L' R2 B' D2 R' D2 U2 R D'
L2 F2 D2 U2 L F2 D2 B2 F2 R2 D2 U R2 F' U2 F' R' U' F' D' B
R2 B2 D F2 L2 B2 D2 L2 F2 U2 R D F2 L R' F R U' B2 L
D R2 U' F2 U F2 D B2 F2 U' B R B D2 F R B L' F2 D
F U2 F L2 F L2 U2 B2 U2 F' U2 R' U' B2 F2 L' F U' L B' F
L' D F' R2 F L' D B' L F' D2 F' R2 F U2 B2 R2 B D2 B2
D2 B2 L2 D2 B2 R2 B R2 U2 R2 F2 U F2 L2 U2 L' U' B' L F2
L2 B2 U' F2 L2 F2 U2 B2 U2 F' D2 L' R' F2 D B' L R U' R'
R2 F2 L U2 F2 R' D2 R' U2 R2 D L' R D L' B2 D' F R U' F'
F R U' L' U' F2 D' F U' B R F2 R' U2 D2 R' D2 F2 D2 B2 L2
U' B2 L2 U' R2 B2 L2 F2 L2 R' B' U' L D F' L' R2 B D2 U
B D2 B' R2 F' D2 F' D2 U2 B2 R D B' U F' U2 B U' R' B' R
U2 R2 B F' R2 D2 R2 F' L2 D2 F' R B2 L F' D F' U' F2 U L2
D2 B2 R2 B' D' R L' B' D F2 U2 F2 R U2 F2 R F2 R D2
B2 U' F2 D U2 L2 D L2 U' R2 F2 L' F' D' R B2 F' L' D'
U2 D2 L' D' L2 D' R2 L2 F' B2 R' F2 D2 R L2 F2 R F2 B2 R'
U' B D2 F' R2 D R L' U2 B U2 D2 F2 B2 U' R2 U F2 D B2 R2
F2 R2 U2 L2 U' L2 R2 D' U L2 U R U2 F2 R B' U R D2 R2 F2
B' L' F2 R' U' D R F' D' R' U' F2 U F2 B2 L2 D R2 U D2 F2
D2 F2 U2 B2 L2 D F2 R2 U B2 U2 L F L2 R D B2 L' F L2 F'
R2 F2 L2 B2 U' B2 D' B2 R2 U' L2 F' R F D F L' R' F R' U2
F2 U2 L' U2 L2 R' B2 L D2 R D2 B' L' D R2 F2 L' F R' F
R2 D2 B2 U2 B' U2 R2 F U2 L2 F' D' B D2 B2 U' F U R' D U'
R2 D L2 R2 D' F2 R2 U F2 R2 U F L' D' B F2 D2 L2 R F2 U2
R2 F2 R2 U2 F2 U' F2 L2 D F2 L2 B' U F2 R' D U B2 U R' U
R' B L2 U2 D2 B2 D' F2 R' B L2 F2 L2 D' F2 D2 B2 U R2 F2 R2
L2 D' B2 L2 B2 L2 U2 B2 U2 R2 U B D L2 R2 U B R' U B' L
D2 L F2 D2 L R2 F2 L' D2 R' B F' U L D R2 F' R B2 L' R2
U' L F2 L' B' D' F D R L' F2 R2 F2 R2 U2 R2 D2 F2 D B2 U'






Spoiler: LL




R B2 R' U2 R' U2 R B2 R' U2 F' U F U F' U' F R
B2 D' B2 F2 U' F2 U' B2 D2 F2 D' B D' F2 D B U'
F2 U B2 D' B2 U' B2 D2 L2 B2 L F L' U F2 R F' R
R2 B2 R F2 R' B2 R F2 R U2 B U L U' L' B'
F2 U F2 L2 D B2 U' B2 U L2 U F R B2 R' B2 R B2 F'
U F2 U2 R2 B2 L2 D L2 B2 R2 U' F' R U R' U' F'
U' B2 U' R2 F2 U' F2 D F2 U L2 F' R' D' R D F' R2
F' L' B L' B' L2 F U2 B2 U' B2 D L2 F2 U F2 D' L2
R' U2 R B2 L' D2 R D2 B2 D2 R B' R' D2 L2 F' L' U'
B2 R2 B2 U2 R U2 L' B2 L B2 R' B' R2 U' R U B
U R' F' L F R U2 R B2 R F2 L2 D2 F2 R2 B2
U2 F R2 B' R2 F' U' R U B U' R'
D' B2 U2 B2 R2 F2 D L2 U' R' B R' B2 L' B' L'
F R F U F' R' F R2 F2 R2 U2 R2 F2 R2 U F2 U2
F L2 B U2 F' R2 U2 R2 F U2 B D R2 B2 L' U F U' L'
R F2 L' B2 L' D2 L B2 L F2 R2 F' U F R B U B'
U R2 B2 U' B2 R2 D2 L2 F2 U L' F U' L' D2 R B' U' R'
L2 R2 B L2 B2 D2 B R2 F U2 L2 U B' U B F' U F
U2 R' F2 R' B2 R F2 R' B2 R2 B' U' R' U R B U'
B2 L2 B2 U2 L2 F2 R B2 R D2 L2 D' B' L B' F2 R2
B' U' R' U R U2 B2 L2 F' D2 F' D2 F2 L2 B'
U' B2 D' B2 L2 D2 F2 L2 U L2 U' F D' U' L' U F U L'
U L2 F2 U' L2 U' F2 L2 U2 F2 L2 B' R' F U2 R' F' R2 B
U2 B' U2 B L2 F' L2 U2 F U2 F U' R' U' F' U R
L2 F2 D R2 F2 D2 B2 U L2 U' B2 R B' D' B D2 L2 D' R' D
B R2 F2 L' D2 L F2 R2 U2 F' U2 F R2 B' R2 U2 B'
L2 D F2 U' F2 L2 D' B2 U B2 F R U R' U' F'
L2 R2 D2 B2 L2 B L2 B D2 R2 F2 L' F L' U'
U L2 D2 F2 D' L2 U L2 D' L2 U' L R F U2 F' L' R'
R' F2 L F L' F R B2 U' B2 D L2 F2 U F2 D' L2
B2 L2 U L2 D' B2 D B2 U' B2 R B U B' U' R'
L' B2 R' B2 D2 L' F2 D2 L2 U2 R B R' B U' B U B'
R2 F D2 B U2 L2 U2 B' D2 F U R2 F2 R2 U F2
L2 U F U R U R' F' U2 F D2 F' L2 B' U2 B2 R2 B'
R2 D2 B2 L' B2 D2 R F2 R F2 U' F U' R U2 R' U' F'
U' F' B U B' U' L2 F L2 B' L2 B L2 U2 B2 U2 B'
B2 D' R2 D R2 U' R2 U L2 F2 D' R F2 L R2 B' L B' R'
B' U2 B' F2 R2 B' D2 B2 D2 R' B F' R' F R' F2
F2 R2 U' F2 U' L2 B2 D2 R2 B2 L B' R' U2 B R' U2 L
B2 L U2 R B2 R' B2 R B2 U2 L2 B' L U' L U2 L' B' R'
D' R2 B2 U B2 D' R2 D2 B2 U2 L' B2 R B' R' B' L B2
U' F2 U F2 L2 U' L2 F2 U' F2 R' F D F D' F2 R
F2 L2 B2 L B2 R U2 R B2 D2 R' B' L B2 R' B
L2 D2 L' D2 L B2 R' B2 D2 R B R2 D2 L2 F R
U2 L2 D' B2 D F2 D' B2 D F2 L' U' R' U L' U' R
R2 D L2 F2 R2 U B2 R' F2 R2 B' R' B2 L2 B'
U L' U' B' U R B L2 U2 R' F2 R F2 L' U2 B2 R2 B2
L F2 L B2 L' F2 L B2 L2 U' R' U' F' U F R
R2 U2 L2 U' B2 F2 D R2 D B' R2 F L B' D2 F R2
L2 D2 B2 D L2 U' L2 B2 D L2 U' L' U2 B L' B' L U2 L U'
R2 U2 R F2 U2 R' F2 R' F2 R F' U' R U' F2 R' U2 R2
F R2 U2 F R D' F D' B2 U2 B' R2 L2 U2 B' U2 R2 D2 R2
B' R2 F R F' R B R2 U R2 D' R2 D B2 U' B2 R2
B L2 B' L2 B L2 F' L2 F U L U' L' B2 U B
L2 D2 F' R2 F' R2 F2 D2 L2 R2 F R' B' R F' R2 B2
R2 U B2 U' F2 U L2 F2 D B2 U2 L U2 L' U2 F' L' F
U2 B2 D2 R2 F R2 D2 B' L' B' L U' F U F'
R2 U2 L U2 L' B2 R B2 U2 R U R2 B' R' B2 U' B'
U B2 L2 U' B2 L2 B2 D' U' B2 D B' R' F2 L' F2 R B' L2
L' U2 F' L F U2 F2 R2 D2 R' B2 R D2 R2 F2 L
U2 R2 B2 F2 D' L2 D L2 F2 R2 B' R B2 R' B' F2 L2 F2
L' F2 R D2 B' D L' D R L B2 U2 L2 B2 R' F2 R' U2 D2
F2 U' F2 R2 D F2 L2 U B2 L2 U2 F' U2 R2 U' R' U' R' F'
U2 F2 R2 U2 L2 B' R2 D2 B L2 F R' B' F R' B F' R
F L2 R2 B L2 F U2 F2 U2 F' L' B R2 B U' B U L F
B' U' R' U R B R2 F2 D B2 D' F2 D B2 D' R2
L2 F2 R2 D2 L2 D' L2 D R2 U R2 B R' B U' R2 F' R F'
B2 D L2 D' L2 U L2 U' L2 B2 U' F U R U' R' F'
B L' B2 R B L B2 R2 B2 D2 F2 L' F2 U2 D2
B' R2 F R2 U2 B L2 F' L2 U2 F2 U L D' L D L2 U F
D R2 B2 U' R2 D2 U' F2 L2 D R D2 L' U2 L D2 R'
U B' R2 D' F2 D F' D2 F' D2 F2 R2 B' L2 B' L2 B'
B U2 R2 F D2 F D2 F2 R2 U2 B2 U B L U' L' B'
R2 B2 F' U2 L2 B L2 U2 L2 B' L2 U' F U B2 R U2 R B
B2 D L2 U' L2 D B2 D2 R2 F2 U2 F' R F' U2 R2 U R U' R'
U2 F' U2 F R2 B L' B L B2 R2
F2 D' L2 U L2 F2 D R2 U' R2 U' F' L' B L' B' L2 F
F L2 B2 F' D2 B' L2 F L2 D2 F' L B2 U2 B L F U'
U' F2 L2 D R2 D' L2 D R2 D' R2 B' R' B R2 F' R F'
D' F2 R2 U' F2 U R2 F2 D R2 U' L' B D B D' B2 L
L2 R2 D' R2 D L2 R2 D L2 U' L2 B' D' U' R' U B U R'
B2 F2 R' D2 R F2 L B2 R' U2 R F U2 F' U' L' U' L
U2 B' U2 R2 F' L2 F' D2 F L2 F2 R F' R' U' R2 D B2 D'
U2 F' U2 F R' F R F2 U2 F
L' U' L2 F' D F' D' R' F2 L' F2 R F2 L' U2 L U2
U L2 U' R2 D F2 D' L2 U L2 U' R F' L' U2 F L' U2 R
U2 R2 U2 F D2 F2 R2 D2 F' R2 F' D F' U' F2 D F
U L2 U' B2 U F2 U' R2 F2 D' B2 R' U' R2 U R2 U' R'
U2 B U2 F' L2 F' L2 B' F U' B U' B' F
F U2 B' R' F R' B' L2 U B2 U' F2 U R2 F2 D F2 U'
F2 L2 R2 D L2 U' L2 U B2 L2 D L D2 R F L' F R U'
U L F R U2 R2 F L' F2 R U2 L2 U2 L' U2 F2 L2 F2
F' L2 B L B' L F U' R2 D' F2 D B2 D' F2 D B2 R2
U' B2 U L2 R2 F2 D F2 L2 R2 U' R' F' L U2 L' F R
F L F2 L' F' U L2 D2 B2 U R2 D B2 U' L2 D
U2 B2 L2 D2 F U2 R2 F R2 D2 B' D U F' U F' D'
U L F' L' F2 R2 F' U2 F U2 F R2 F2
B2 L2 B2 U2 R2 F2 R F2 R U2 B L B'
U2 F2 D2 R' B2 R2 D2 R' D2 R' D2 U R2 U' R2 F' U' F' L'
F2 R2 B' R2 B' D2 B D2 F2 U2 L2 D' B D L2 U2 B






Spoiler: LLEO




L2 B' U2 B U2 F' L2 F2 U2 F' R2 D B D' R2 F' U2 F
F2 L2 B L2 B' R2 B L2 B' R2 F' R' F L2 F' R F' U2
U F' B U' F U L2 F' D2 F D2 B' L2 U2 F2 U2 F
F2 R2 U' F2 U R2 F2 R2 U R2 U' R' U' L' U R' U' L
L' U2 L F2 R' F2 L F2 R F' R' F' L' F R F'
L' U' L U R' L F2 L' F2 R U2
R2 D' F2 D B2 D' F2 D B2 R2 U'
L2 F2 U2 F' L2 F2 U2 F D2 R2 B U R2 D2 U' L2 U' F2
R' U' R U R B2 R' B2 L U2 L'
L2 B2 R' D2 R B2 L U2 L2 D2 R2 D' R2 D' F2 L' U'
R2 B' D2 B' F2 L2 D2 L2 F' L2 F' R F R' B2 R F' R
U2 L2 B' L2 F U2 F' U2 B' U2 B U' F U' B U F'
F D B2 D' F B2 L2 D' L2 U B2 U' F2 B2
D' R2 D B2 D' R2 D2 L2 D F2 D2 R D L2 D' R'
L' R' U2 R B2 L U2 R B2 R' B2 U' L U' L B2 L2
D2 U2 F2 R U2 R' F2 L D2 R' B2 U L U' L' R U'
F2 D R2 U' F2 D B2 L2 D' F2 U B D' F' D B D' F'
U2 R2 B2 L2 F' D2 F L2 B R' B' L' B' L B' R'
F2 L2 B2 D L2 D' L2 D L2 B2 L2 F' D B2 D' F'
L' U' L U R U2 R' F2 L F2 L'
U' L2 U F2 R2 B2 D' B2 R2 F2 U2 L' U' R' U L' U' R
L2 U' L2 D2 U' R2 D2 F2 U F2 U2 L D R2 D' L'
R U2 R2 U2 B2 L' D2 R D2 R' B2 U R U' L R'
D2 F2 D' L2 D' B2 U2 B2 U L2 U' B D F2 D' B'
L F2 U2 F2 L' U2 L U2 R' F2 R U' F2 U' F2 L'
U2 F2 R B2 R F2 R' B2 U2 L R U' R2 U F2 L' F2 R2
U2 R F2 D2 B2 D2 F2 R2 B2 U' R2 U B2 R2 U' R'
L2 F2 D2 R' B2 R B2 R' B2 D2 L B L' F L' F L' B'
R B2 D2 L2 D2 L' D2 L D2 R' B2 U R' U L' R U
R2 F2 D L2 U' F2 U L2 F2 R2 U R D L2 D' R'
F' L2 F' R2 F L2 F' R2 F U2 F' D' F U2 F' D F2
F2 D2 L' D2 L D2 B2 R D2 R' F2 D B2 D' R2 U R2
F L2 F' L2 F' L2 B2 D2 F R2 F' D U R2 B2 D
L' U2 L2 U L2 U' F2 R2 D2 R D2 R F2 U2 L U2 L'
B' U2 F' D2 F U2 F' D2 F R2 F D' F D F2 R2 B
L2 R2 D' R2 B2 L2 U' R2 U R' B2 R U' F2 R' B2 R'
B' U2 F2 D2 F L2 B' L2 F2 U2 F' U' F' D2 F2 U' B F'
F' D' B2 D F U L2 U' F2 D' B2 D2 R2 D' F2
U F' L2 D' B2 D B L2 F U2 R2 L2 F D2 F' R2 L2
R2 F' U2 F2 L2 F' U2 R2 B D2 U' B' U B U2 B'
U2 L2 F2 R2 F' D2 F' L2 B R2 B2 U B2 U' B2 U B
L R2 F2 U2 F2 R' U2 R F2 L' U' L U' L' R2 U' R'
F R2 F' L2 B R2 B' L2 U2 B2 R2 U' B R2 B' U B' R2
U' B2 D' R2 U R2 B2 D L2 U' L' U' R' U L' U' R
R' F2 U' F2 U F2 R2 B2 R' B2 L B2 L' B2 U2 L'
U' B2 U B2 U B2 U2 B2 U R2 U2 R' D' R U2 R' D R'
F' L2 D' B2 D L2 U2 F2 R2 F' R2 U2 F R2 F' R2
U2 B L2 B' L2 F U2 F' U' B' U B
L2 U L2 D' B2 R2 U' R2 D2 F2 D' B' D F2 D' B'
F' U2 F2 U F2 U' F' U2 F U2 F' U2 F2 U2 F
B2 D2 L2 B2 R2 U2 F D2 F R' B' L2 B R'
U2 R2 F2 D B2 D' F2 D B2 D2 R U' R' D R U R
F' R2 F' R2 U2 B' R2 B' L2 D L2 B2 R2 U' F2
L2 B' L2 F U2 F' U2 B' U2 B2 U B' U B
B2 U2 L2 D2 F2 R' B2 U2 R B2 D' R2 D' F2 L'
B2 R2 B' L2 B R2 B' L2 B' U'
D' R2 U R2 U' R2 F2 U' F2 L D R D' L' D R
F' U L2 D' B2 D' B2 D2 F L2 F2 U2 F' U2 L2 F2 L2
B2 D2 L2 F2 L' B2 L' D2 L F2 L' U F2 U F2 R' B2 R2
F' L2 F2 L2 F R2 F' L2 F2 L2 F U' F2 U R2 U' F2
U2 B2 D2 L2 F' L2 D2 B R2 B R2 U' F' U F
B2 U R2 F2 U' R2 U' B2 R2 U2 R D' L2 D R
U L2 U F2 R2 B2 D' B2 R2 F2 U2 L' U' R' U L' U' R
B2 F2 D2 L D2 L' D2 B2 L F2 R U L U2 R' U L'
B' D F' U F U' D F' D2 F' U2 L2 D2 L2 U2 F B R2
R2 F2 R2 B' U2 R2 B' L2 F' D2 B' D' F2 D' L2 B R2 B2
U R2 U F2 R2 F2 U2 F2 R2 F2 U R U2 R U R' U R
F2 L2 U2 L' F2 R U2 R' D2 R2 B2 D' U' R' U R' D'
U R' L U L' U' F2 R F2 L' F2 L F2 U2 L2 U2 L'
U2 L2 U F2 D' B2 F2 L2 D R2 U' R' U2 R F2 R' U2 R'
L' D' R2 D L U L2 D' F2 D L2 U' R2 U' B2
U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 D B2 D' B2 U2 R' U' B2 U' B2 U R'
D2 U2 L2 F U2 R2 F' L2 B D2 F2 U B' D' F2 D' B
U2 B' R2 F2 D2 F' D2 B R2 F' U F' U F
F' U' F U F' L2 F U2 F' U2 F' L2 F2
F U2 B' U F' U L2 B2 L2 F U2 F' L2 B L2 U2 B
U2 F2 D F2 D' L2 F2 U' F2 U L' U' R' U L' U' R
R' D' L2 D R' B2 U' F2 R2 U B2 D' F2 D R2 U
B U B' U F2 D2 B L2 B' D2 F U2 F2 R2 F'
B' L2 B' L2 F' L2 F' D2 F D2 F' D' B D F2 L2 B
U F' U' F U' F R2 B' D2 F D2 F2 R2 B U2
R U2 R2 F2 R F2 R U2 R' U L' U L
R' D L' U L U' D L' D2 L' U2 B2 D2 B2 U2 R L F2
U2 B L2 B L2 F' L2 F L2 B R2 D' F2 D R2 B U'
F2 D2 R2 F2 U' L2 F2 L2 R2 D' F U' B L2 B U F R2
U2 R2 B2 L F2 L' B2 L F2 R2 U' R' U L' U' R
F2 L2 F U2 F U2 F2 R2 F L2 F U' F' U F' R2 F2
F' L2 F2 U2 B L2 B U2 F' D2 F' D B2 D L2 F U'
F U2 F2 L2 F L2 F U2 B' U2 F' U' F U' B F'
L' B2 U' B2 U B2 L2 F2 R' D2 R D2 L' F2 U2 R'
D2 B2 D' R2 D' R2 U F2 U F2 U2 F D B2 D' F'
R2 B2 D' L2 U R2 F2 D U' R' D' L2 D R
F2 U F2 U F2 U' L2 D2 R2 B2 D2 L' D R2 D' L'
B2 U R2 U' R2 B2 D' R2 D2 L' D' R' D L D' R'
L2 B2 L' U2 L B2 R D2 R2 U2 R2 D' L2 D' B2 R' U'
U2 L2 B' L2 F U2 F' U2 B' U2 B2 U B' U B
U2 R2 F2 U2 R2 F2 R2 U2 B' R2 F2 U F U' B U2 F'
U2 R U2 L' B2 L' B2 L R' U' R U' L R' U'
D2 R2 D F2 R2 U' L2 B2 R2 U2 L' D R2 D' L'
B2 D L2 U' L2 B2 D' R2 U R2 B U' F' U B' U' F






Spoiler: F2B




D U' F2 R2 D L2 U' B2 F2 L2 B D' F L' B D R' D' R2
U2 F2 L U2 L2 F2 R U2 L2 F' U' R' B' U2 R2 F2 R' B'
U' R2 B2 D' B2 U2 B2 L2 F2 L2 U' L' B2 U L' D B' D' L' U R
D' U' B2 L2 D2 L2 F2 D F2 U' L' B2 D2 F' D' L' B' R' F' D
F2 U2 R2 B L2 F L2 R2 U2 R2 B' U' R B U' L F' U2 R D L
R2 F2 U2 B2 L' D2 L' F2 R2 U2 F2 D' B' R2 D U B' R2 F
D' L2 D' B2 U F2 U2 F2 L2 D F2 L D B L2 F' D R U' F
B2 L U2 B2 L' B2 R F2 L' D2 L F' D B F2 R2 D' L F D L2
U' R2 D2 F2 R2 U L2 B2 L2 B2 U2 R' F' R B F2 L2 R B2 D
D' B U' L' F D2 L' B R' L F2 B2 U F2 L2 F2 R2 U2 B2 U2
D B2 D' L2 D F2 D B2 U' F2 U' B D' F' U L U L2 B' L' R2
F D2 F' L2 F2 L2 F U2 L2 R2 F' D' L' B U' R F' L' B2 D L2
L2 D2 R2 D' R2 F2 L2 B2 U2 F2 D' F U L B' L' F' D2 F L D
F2 U F2 D' B2 L2 U2 F2 R2 F2 D F U R' D' U' F' L2 U B'
B2 R2 F2 L2 F2 D2 R2 F D2 U2 F2 R' D' B' L2 R2 D' L F R B2
F2 D L2 D L2 B2 D B2 D F2 L2 B D2 U' L D' F U' R B U2
U2 R2 B' D2 F2 L2 U2 R2 D2 R2 B U L B D L R' B D2 F' U2
F2 D U B2 U F2 R2 F2 U2 R2 F2 L' D' B2 L2 B' R2 D' B' D' U2
F2 R2 F U2 F2 L2 F' L2 D2 B' R D' F L' U B L2 U2 F2 R
F R2 U2 F U2 B' L2 D2 F' R2 D2 U L' D2 F2 D' F2 U' R D' R2
D2 F' D2 L2 R2 F' D2 F' U2 B2 D2 U F' L U F2 U' B' U' R'
U2 B' D2 B2 D2 B' D2 F' U2 F D2 U F' R' D' L2 B2 F' D L' B2
F2 R U2 R' B R' D' B2 U F2 R' U2 R D2 L' F2 R2 L D2 R
U' B2 L2 U' L2 U' F2 U2 L2 F2 D F D U' R F' L2 D' U L' D2
L' U B2 R2 D' L D' L F' B' L2 U2 F2 R F2 L D2 F2 R L2 U2
U' B2 R2 U L2 D' U2 R2 B2 D L' U R2 B D2 R' U2 B D' F2
R' L U2 B D F U B2 U' B' L' U2 F2 L F2 R2 U2 L' F2 R'
B' R2 B U' D2 R' F2 R' F' R2 D2 R2 B2 U2 F D2 F' U2 B'
D2 B2 D2 B' U2 B R2 F D2 U2 F L U' B' D R' U B' L2 D L'
U2 L F2 R' D2 R D2 L D2 B2 U2 F U R D' F U' R' B' L
R' U2 R' U R F2 L F D R2 B' U2 R2 B R2 F' U2 R2 B2
U' B2 D' R2 D' B2 D2 U' R2 F2 U' L D L' D L2 B U B2 R
F' D2 L2 B' F' L2 F D2 B L2 F R D2 U L' B2 D R D R2
L2 B D F U R B2 R D' R F2 U2 D2 L2 F2 D2 R B2 R B2
F2 U2 R B R F' B2 R' U2 F' B2 U R2 F2 R2 B2 U2 F2 U' B2 D'
R2 B2 L2 D' B2 F2 D2 R2 U' R2 U L' D U2 B L F2 R F U2
D2 L2 F2 U' L2 U2 L2 U' B2 D' L D' U L U F L2 U' R2 F U2
F2 D' L D' F B2 U2 F' U' F2 R' D2 L B2 L2 U2 R F2 D2 F2
U L2 R2 D2 B2 U' L2 U L2 B2 L2 B R' F R D' B2 L' U2 B2
L2 B L2 R2 B R2 F2 R2 F U2 L2 U' R' U2 B2 L F R' B' L'
L2 D2 U L2 F2 D' F2 D' R2 F L' U2 B F U2 R D R U'
L2 D2 L2 D' L2 D' L2 F2 L2 U F2 L' R B' L F2 R D2 F2 U F'
R2 B2 R U2 R' F2 R F2 D2 L2 B2 D' B' L2 U B F' R F2 L2 R'
U' D' R F2 D L2 B U2 B R L' F2 R' U2 L' F2 L' F2 B2 D2
D' F2 R2 D' F2 U' B2 U' L2 D2 B2 R F' D B' L' D2 B U2 L' U
U' L2 F' U2 R' F U2 R2 B' D F2 R2 B2 R2 F2 D' L2 D
D2 B F D2 B R2 U2 R2 B' L2 F2 U' R F R2 D' F' L2 F' R
F' U2 F' L2 F2 U F' D' B D2 F2 R2 B2 R' B2 U2 R2 B2 U2 R2
L2 U2 R2 D F2 D R2 U' F2 U B' U' B F L' D L' R' U' R
R F2 R2 D2 R' U2 B2 F2 R F2 R' B L' F2 L U' R F D' B L2
F2 D R F U' B R U2 L' B' U' B2 U2 L2 F2 L2 D' B2 U' D' B2
L2 R2 F' L2 B2 U2 F' L2 B' R2 F D' U' B R D B2 L U F
B2 D2 L2 B2 U2 L' B2 D2 L' U2 L U' L' D B' U2 L' B' L
L2 D2 F U2 R2 U2 R2 B2 R2 B' D2 R' B U' B R D2 B L F
B2 L' D2 R2 D2 F2 D2 R D2 B2 L' F' R' D' U2 L U B F' U'
D F2 R D R' B L' F2 U' D2 F2 D2 L D2 R' B2 R2 L' F2 L2
U2 F2 L2 D' B2 L2 U' L2 R2 F2 U B' R2 F2 L F' U R2 F' L' R
B2 D2 R' B2 R D2 L' U2 R2 U2 R2 D B' D' L U' R D2 F' U2 F'
U R2 U' B2 L2 U2 F2 R2 U2 R2 U L U2 L' F2 D2 U2 F' R D2
U' R2 D' B2 F2 D L2 D' F2 D F U B2 U2 L R' D' R2 F R2
B' D2 R2 B' R2 F U2 R2 B' U2 B' D B' R2 D2 R2 F2 L F' U2 B'
U' L2 U L2 D F2 D' B2 L2 D' F2 L' B L R' D' L D F2 D' L2
L2 B2 U2 L2 D R2 F2 D F2 D L2 R B2 L U B2 F' R B' U' L2
D2 B U2 B F2 D2 L2 F2 D2 R2 F' U' B U F L D B U' F' R'
D L2 U' L2 F2 D' L2 D2 R2 B2 U' R U F D' R' D B D' L2 U
D B2 L' U2 R2 U D2 R' B D' L2 U2 L2 F2 B' L2 F2 U2 D2 F U2
L' R' B2 U2 L' U2 R2 D2 B2 U2 R' U' R' F' R' F L2 B' L' R2
B2 D B2 L2 B2 U B2 D F2 R2 D L' D' F2 L F R' F R2 B F2
L2 B2 F2 U L2 D F2 U2 F2 R F' U L U' L B R F2 D2 R2
F U2 R2 F' U2 B' D2 B' D2 L2 F L' U2 F' D B2 L' R U L R'
L2 R2 B' D2 L2 B U2 B2 D2 U2 R' B2 F' U R F2 L' B2 D' B'
B' L2 B2 R2 F2 D2 R2 F' L2 B R D2 U F' R U2 F D' L U'
R' U2 L' D' R2 F' B2 U2 R' F' U D R2 L2 U R2 F2 U R2 L2 U2
B2 D' U2 L2 D' B2 D2 L2 U' F2 L2 F U' R' F2 D2 B2 R F R' D'
D' L2 F' U B R' D2 L F D2 B2 L2 U2 B2 L' F2 R B2 R F2
D' R2 D2 B2 U R2 B2 U F2 D2 L2 B U2 R' U2 L D' L U F L
B D2 F' U2 L2 F2 D2 R2 B D2 U2 L' D2 B2 R' U' B' D R2 B
U2 F2 B' U' L' F' R U' R' U' L2 B2 D B2 D B2 L2 U2 F2 L2
B F2 D2 R2 B R2 B' L2 F' R2 U2 R B' L' U F' D2 U2 F' U2
F D F L F2 D2 B' U' R2 F2 D2 L2 D2 L D2 L B2 D2 L'
R2 F R2 D2 R2 F' D2 B' L2 F2 L U' F L' U R D' F
L2 D' L2 F2 L2 U B2 D' U2 R2 D' F D2 U L' B2 U' R B' D B
U' F2 U2 B2 D' F2 D' L2 R2 D R2 F' L B U2 F2 L2 D2 F' D' R
F' L2 B U2 F' R2 B D2 U2 L2 B' R B R D F U L B2 R2 U
D' R2 B R2 F D B L2 U R2 B2 R D2 R2 U2 B2 R' F2 D2 R'
R2 D2 F' U2 B R2 D2 L2 D2 R2 B R U' R B2 R' B' F' D' B' F'
R2 F2 U2 B2 D2 R2 F2 R D2 R' U2 B' R U B' F L U' R D2 F
L2 B F L2 D2 F L2 B R2 U' L' B R' D L' R2 F U2 L2
R2 D F2 R2 D F2 R2 U' B2 D2 L' F L2 B U' B2 R' F D2 R
D2 B' R2 F' U2 L2 U2 B' D2 B F2 R' D U B' D' B' U2 R F'
B2 F2 U B2 D2 B2 R2 D B2 R2 U2 F R D L' D2 U B' L2 B' U
U2 R2 U F2 D' R2 B2 L2 R2 D B2 L D B L' R B R2 U F' L2
D F2 D2 B2 L2 D2 L2 D B2 L2 U' F' D U B L2 B2 U R' F D
U R D' R' B' L2 F' U' L B U L2 U' L2 B2 L2 F2 D' L2 D
F2 L' U2 F2 L' F2 D2 L R2 U2 L2 F' L2 B U R' D' R2 U2 R
F2 R2 D2 B2 L2 D2 B' D2 R2 F' R2 D L D2 B F' D' R2 D F'
U2 B U2 L2 D2 R2 B' L2 B2 L2 B' D' B' U2 R2 D B' D' R D' R'
L2 D L2 U B2 D L2 D2 U' F2 D' L' U B F2 R U F L B' U
B' U' R2 U2 L2 D' B' L' D' F' R U2 R' D2 B2 L' F2 U2 D2 L U2
B2 D R2 B2 D F2 R2 U R2 D2 L2 B' F' L' U' R B' R2 F U2 F'






Spoiler: L10P




U2 B2 L2 R2 B' L2 B2 F' D2 F U L D' F2 U L' D F L'
M U2 B2 U' R2 D' L2 D R2 D' L2 D R U L' D2 B L U' R'
U' R' F L' D2 L F L' F2 D2 L' D2 R F2 L' U2 F2 L2
L2 F2 R2 D2 R2 D R2 U' R2 U F2 R' F R D' R' F' L2 R
M U' R' L F' U L' U' B2 R D2 R' D2 R F2 L' F2 D2
M U B' L' F2 R B D' B2 R2 B2 D2 L B2 U2 R D2 R B2
M U2 R2 D R F R F U R2 D2 L2 D2 R2 F L2 F' U2 L2 F2
M F2 U2 F' U2 L2 R2 B' L2 R2 F' U' L R2 D' L' R F R
M L2 R2 U2 R2 F' U2 B U2 R2 B2 F L' D' F L' R2 D2 L2 B L2 U'
M2 R2 D2 F' R2 F' U2 R2 B' F2 L2 R F' R2 B R2 F2 R
M' B2 L2 F2 D2 F D2 F R2 F2 L2 F R F2 U' F L' R B L
M2 R2 D L2 B2 D' R2 U' L2 U2 L2 F' R2 B D2 R' B' R' F'
M2 F2 R2 D' U2 R2 D U F2 R2 U' R2 B' R B2 U2 R' U2 R' B' U'
M B2 U2 R2 U F2 U2 R2 U B2 D2 L2 B' F L' D2 R' B F' U R2
M' U2 R2 D2 B2 L2 B2 D' R2 U' F2 D F U2 F D' F' U2 F'
M2 U L2 U' L2 U L2 U B2 L2 R2 F2 R' B2 U2 B U2 F' L2 F R'
B' R2 F' U2 F' R2 F2 R2 F R2 F' D' U' F L' F D U' B
U2 R2 D2 B2 R' U2 B2 L B2 L D2 B' L R' U B2 F' U F' U'
M' R2 U L2 D2 L2 U' R2 U' L2 R2 D F' R' D2 L2 B' R' B U2 B'
B' L2 B' U2 B D2 R2 F L2 U2 F2 R U F2 R B U2 L B
M2 R2 B2 R2 F' L2 F' R2 D2 B D2 L' D' F L D2 R2 B L2 U2
M' F2 U R2 F2 L2 D' L2 R2 U2 F2 L' B R2 B' R2 B L U2
L U2 R' F2 R U2 R2 F2 L2 R' D2 B' D' L' D' L2 B R' B2
M U2 R' B2 L' B2 R B2 R' B2 D2 R2 B' L' R F' R F' L2 U
M' U' R L' B D' R D B2 R B2 L' F2 R2 F2 D2 F2 L2 B2
M' R' U2 L' D2 R B2 U2 L' F2 R' D2 B D B' D L2 F2 R
M R2 F' L2 D2 B D2 L2 F R2 F U2 R U L2 B2 L2 R' U' F
M F2 D' U' B2 L2 F2 L2 U' L2 B2 U2 B' F' R' B F U2 R2 U'
M F2 R2 L D' R F' R' D B2 R' U2 B2 L' B2 R' F2 U2 L2 U2
M2 U2 R2 L' B' L F' U2 F2 U2 F L2 B U2 R2 L2 D2
M2 R L' B R' L U F U2 F2 L2 B D2 F' D2 F2 L2 B'
M B2 L' B R B L' D2 R B2 U' L2 D F2 B2 L2 D' F2 U F2
M' U2 F2 U2 B2 D' F2 D' R2 F2 D' F2 R D2 B' L B' U2 F L' U
F2 L2 B2 L B2 R' U2 L' D2 L R' B' L' B L2 R2
L2 B2 R' D2 L U2 L' D2 F2 L' R' B' D2 R2 U2 F' L
M' R' L2 F D F' D' R B2 R L2 B2 R F2 R' B2 R'
L2 B' F2 D2 F L2 F2 D2 L2 F D U' B U R D U2 B' L' F'
B U2 B R2 B' U2 L2 F' D2 F' L B' L' R2 D L2 R2
M U F' L' U L F U F2 R U2 L' B2 R2 L F2 R U2
M' U2 F2 R2 B D2 B D2 B2 R2 B U L R' F' D2 L' U' R U'
U2 B' U2 B U2 F R2 B R2 F' U' F2 L R' D2 F' L' R U2
M2 L2 U F2 L2 D B2 U' B2 U2 B2 R2 B' L' D' L U2 B2 D U2 B'
M2 B' U2 B U2 F R2 B R2 F2 U' F' U F R' F R U2
M' F' L2 F' U2 F R2 F' D2 U2 F' U2 R U2 F2 R B F U' B2
M F2 R' F2 L' U2 L U2 L' U2 F2 R2 B L' U L U R2 F' L R
M B2 U2 L2 F2 L' U2 R2 F2 L' U2 R' B' U2 B L' D' R2 B L B
M U2 R2 F2 L2 B R2 B' L2 R2 F2 R2 U' F' L F' L R B' L2 R'
M' B U2 B' L2 F D2 L2 B' L2 D2 F2 R' F L2 U R U L' B' L
M U' B' R' F2 U2 F' R B2 L2 B2 R2 F' R2 U2 B R2 D2 R2
L' B' L U L' B L' U D2 L2 D' B2 D B2 U R2 U R2
L B2 L' U' R2 F L F B2 L2 D2 R' B2 R' F2 R2 D2 F2 R2
L2 R2 D R2 F2 R2 D R' B' D' B D R' F2 L2
M' D R2 F2 D F2 U2 L2 D' R2 B2 U B F R U2 B' D B2 D' F'
M B' D2 L2 B2 L U L' U2 F' L2 B' U2 L2 B' R2 U2 D2 L2
M R2 F2 L D2 R F2 R' F2 D2 L' R F' L' R B L' B' L2 U
M' F R2 F2 U2 R U' B U B' R2 L2 B' L2 F' U2 F R2 U2 F
M' U2 R L' B' R' L U R2 U' F2 U F2 D' F2 D F2 R2
M' F2 U2 L' B2 L' D2 L B2 L2 D2 L' U' F R' F R2 U'
M2 R B2 U2 R D2 R2 U2 R' F2 L2 U L D' U' F L' R U F
M U F2 R' D2 L D2 F L' F2 R' B2 L' B2 L B2 L' D2 R2
M2 U' B2 L2 B2 U' L2 B2 U' R2 B2 R2 F' R2 B L' D2 B' R2 F'
M U' R2 F2 U2 B2 D B2 R2 B2 L2 D' L' B D B' D' L B2
M' U' R L' B' L' D' R D L B2 L2 D2 L' U2 R' U2 F2 R2 F2
D2 B2 L2 F2 U2 L B2 L D2 B' D' R F L' D R F2 U2 F
M' U2 B2 U L2 R2 D' R2 B2 R' F2 R2 B' R' B2 L2 B'
L2 F2 R2 D2 L B2 R' B2 R D2 R' B R' U2 L F U L' U L
M2 R F2 L F2 U2 L' B2 L2 R' F2 R D B' R' B' D L2 U R F2
M' U' L2 D L2 U F2 R2 U' L2 R2 D' L' F' R' D2 F L' F2 R
M U L2 R2 D L2 D' B2 R2 U L2 R' F' R F2 L F L U2
M2 B R2 D2 R2 B2 D2 B' R2 D2 L2 F2 L' U F' L' U2 B F' U2 F
M L F2 R U2 L' U2 R2 D2 L2 R2 U' B' L B U' L2 B' R'
M F' U R' U' F' U R2 U R' F2 U2 F2 R U2 R' F2
M2 R' D2 L U2 L R2 U2 R' B2 R2 U' F2 R2 D' R2 U R2
R' U' R2 F2 R2 U L F R2 F2 U2 R2 U2 F2 L' F2 R' B2 U2
M' L2 F L' F R2 L2 D R2 B2 R' D2 R B2 L2 F2 L' U2
R B2 R' U2 R B2 L U2 R2 F2 R U' F' L' U R2 B' R' B2 R'
M U2 L U F U' F' L U L2 D' F2 L2 F2 B2 U' R2 D B2
M' U2 F2 L' F2 L F2 U2 F2 L' F2 R B L' R D' B2 D' L2 R2 U'
M' U2 L' U2 F2 D2 R B2 L' F2 U2 L' U' F' L' F U B R' U'
M2 U2 R2 U2 L2 R' B2 R' D2 L' F2 R' D' F R F2 L' F'
M' U2 B' U2 B U2 F2 R2 B L2 D L B' R' U2 B' L R'
R2 L' B' D B' D' B L U' L2 D2 F2 L2 B2 U R2 B2 U R2
M U' R2 B2 U' L2 D L2 U B2 R2 U F R' D' R' D R2 F'
M B' U2 B U2 L2 B2 U2 L2 B' R2 D2 L F' L D' R2 B2 L2 U'
M' L2 D2 F2 D' L2 U L2 U' F2 L2 D' L' B' L U' L' B L
R2 F2 L2 B2 D L2 D B2 D' R2 U2 L' F2 L B F2 L' B L2 U'
M' L2 B2 D' B2 L2 U F2 U' F2 R2 U F' L' B U2 B' L F
B2 R' F2 D2 L2 D2 F2 R2 U2 L' B D' B' D' L B R' B'
M2 L' U B' U B U' R B L' D2 B2 R L2 F2 R F2 U2 R
R2 U' B2 R2 B2 L2 F2 D' L2 U' F2 L F L' F2 R' F' R'
U L2 R2 D L2 R2 F2 U' F2 U2 F U' L' U R2 B2 L R2 F' U'
M U2 R2 F2 L2 D B R' B' R F2 R' F2 R F2 L' D2 R' L' F2
M' F U2 L2 F' U2 B' U2 F L2 U2 F' R' U2 B' U' B U R B
M' U' R B L' B R' U2 L' U2 R B2 L' B2 R2 F2 R
L2 D F2 U' F2 L2 D' B2 U B2 L F' L' F R' F' R
M B2 L2 B2 L2 R2 D F2 D R2 B2 U L F' L2 F R B L R'
U L' B U2 F' L F R U2 R' U2 L B2 U2 L F2 U2 L'
M R2 B2 U' L2 U L2 B2 F2 U' F2 L F L' D R2 U F R2 F'
B' R L' B' D R2 D2 B2 L' F2 U' F2 L2 U2 B2 D' R2 U B2
M2 L2 B2 R' D2 R B2 F2 U2 R' U2 L F R' B' F L B' R2 U'




So, the rules will stay the same except that doing an average of 12 (or 5 for OH), you will need to do an average of 100. Note that all 100 do not necessarily have to be done in the same session; you can split the 100 up so you could, for example, do 10 a day. An average of 50 will be fine for OH if you are unable to do 100.

To find your average, remove the best and worst times and find the mean of the rest (so 98/100 or 48/50).The results and round 37 scrambles should be posted on the 24th of August, so you have plenty of time.

Good luck!


----------



## immortalchaos29 (Aug 13, 2013)

ThomasJE said:


> It seems that immortalchaos29 and I have forgotten about this and not posted results or scrambles. I will be posting a special round soon; more to be revealed soon...



I left it open because only one participant. 



ThomasJE said:


> To find your average, remove the best and worst times and find the mean of the rest (so 98/100 or 48/50).



Most online cube timers automatically take out the best 5 and worst 5 for averages of 100. The fastest way I can think of to do it this way is to paste into excel as csv then sort them and average the middle 98. Is there an easier way I can't think of?


----------



## ThomasJE (Aug 13, 2013)

immortalchaos29 said:


> I left it open because only one participant.



Ok.



immortalchaos29 said:


> Most online cube timers automatically take out the best 5 and worst 5 for averages of 100. The fastest way I can think of to do it this way is to paste into excel as csv then sort them and average the middle 98. Is there an easier way I can't think of?



If you use qq timer or something similar, you can delete the best and worst times and then use the session mean as your average.


----------



## immortalchaos29 (Aug 23, 2013)

Round 36:

F2L OH, Ao50
*Avg: 23.10*

21.71, 21.29, 25.76, 21.73, 22.87, 16.94, (32.14), 20.02, 19.78, (16.55), 27.41, 28.25, 21.36, 21.54, 21.70, 25.07, 19.73, 24.09, 24.58, (30.68), 26.44, 19.04, (29.32), 28.37, (16.91), 23.16, 18.03, 24.30, 23.45, 23.22, 23.91, 24.78, 20.55, 22.35, (13.98), 21.97, 20.78, 22.91, 20.97, 21.50, 27.80, 20.90, 25.57, 26.15, 23.74, 28.18, 24.02, 23.58, 23.18, 23.52


----------



## ThomasJE (Aug 23, 2013)

Due to only one participant across two weeks, this round will be open another week. If no-more people join, then I may have to stop this thread until we have more interest.


----------



## MarcelP (Aug 23, 2013)

ThomasJE said:


> Due to only one participant across two weeks, this round will be open another week. If no-more people join, then I may have to stop this thread until we have more interest.



I have stopped a while since I booked no progress whatsoever.. 
*F2L 2H*: 15.77 (13.50) 13.78 15.63 18.14 13.63 17.21 17.30 13.71 (18.51) 14.96 17.25 = *15.74* // never have been sub 17 before  Big change in only few weeks..

*LL 2H:* - 8.23 8.28 6.03 8.73 (9.56) 6.87 5.69 6.62 (5.16) 8.96 6.38 8.31 = *7.41* // No prgress at all

*F2L OH*: 44.20 36.44 42.68 51.17 39.78 43.60 46.92 40.33 44.60 44.78 (53.90) (35.36) = *43.45* // yeah..


----------



## ThomasJE (Sep 7, 2013)

Since this thread has had little to no participation, I will be temporarily stopping this thread. I am planning to re-open this around Christmas when there should be more interest.


----------



## rubikmaster (Nov 9, 2013)

I am so sad that this has come to an end. I remember when I made the first "F2L Competition" thread almost two years ago. It was such a big hit at the time. It was something completely new and original and everybody loved it. Tons of people were joining each round and many substep competitions originated from that thread (LL, LSE, F2B, etc.) and in the end this thread. But just like it happens with almost any other new trend, people soon get bored and move on to the next big trend. It's pretty amazing that this has lasted for almost 2 years.


----------



## ThomasJE (Nov 9, 2013)

I still hope to re-open it around Christmas. It seemed pointless at the time to run a thread that only one or two people were doing.


----------



## ThomasJE (Jan 1, 2014)

*Round 37 Scrambles*

*THE SUBSTEP COMPETITION IS BACK!!!!!*

I think it's about time to bring this back. It's been some time, and we should have more interest now.

Before I start, I'd like to give a huge thanks to qqwref; who has kindly given me an automatic scramble generator for this.

And so...

*ROUND 37 IS NOW OPEN!!!*

Here are the scrambles:



Spoiler: F2L 2H




B2 F2 L2 U' F2 D' L2 U' L2 B2 D' F' D L U2 B U2 B F2 L' U 
D2 R2 B2 L2 R F2 R' F2 D2 B2 D2 U' F' D U' B' U' B2 R U F2 
L2 B2 U' F2 U F2 U F2 U R2 U' F' L2 D U L2 F' R' B' F D 
D L F' U B2 L' F' U' D2 B' D2 B2 L' D2 L B2 D2 F2 L U2 R2 
F' B2 R' U' B2 R' L' D2 F' U R2 F' R2 D2 B2 D2 F' R2 L2 F 
R' L' F R' D R' U D' R' F' D' F2 R2 U2 R2 U R2 L2 U R2 D2 
D2 L2 F2 L2 D' L2 D R2 B2 D' F L2 R' U L D2 F' D U' L2 F2 
D' B2 L' F' R' D' R2 U' B U2 R' U2 F2 D2 L2 D2 R2 F2 D2 
L2 F' L2 U2 F2 D2 B' D2 R2 B2 F' L' B' U R' U' F' L B D R2 
U2 R2 B L2 B' L2 D2 U2 B' D2 F D L' B' L' R B' D U B' D2 
L2 U2 L2 F L2 D2 R2 U2 F R2 D2 R' B U L2 D L F2 U L2 U2 
B D2 L2 R2 F U2 B' F D2 L2 F U' L B2 F2 L D' L R2 B2






Spoiler: F2L OH




R2 D' F2 R2 U' R2 D' L2 F2 L2 U R D F' L' B' D2 U R B2 
B2 D2 L B2 R2 D2 R' F2 U2 R2 F2 U' L' B U2 L U' B F D' F2 
D2 L U2 R U2 L D2 R F2 L2 F2 D' F' L D' F' R' B2 D L' B' 
L2 F' U2 F2 R2 B D2 U2 F2 U2 R2 U' L2 R' U' L R' U L2 D2 
L' B2 D2 L2 F2 L2 F2 R' D2 L U' B D F' U' B U2 F' U2 
L' F R U' L D2 B' U F D F2 B R2 B' R2 L2 U2 F L2 U2 L2 
L B2 R D2 L B2 L' F2 L2 F2 L' F' U B' D2 U2 R2 D L' D B' 
B2 D F2 D F2 D2 R2 F2 D' U2 L B2 D' F' L R2 B' U F R' F' 
B L2 F' R2 B F2 L2 D2 F2 U2 F2 D' L B' L' U B' R F R B 
R2 D B2 D F2 D2 R2 U' F2 U2 R2 F' U R' D B D2 L U L B 
L U2 L D2 B2 R B2 L2 B2 U2 F2 D' L F2 D' L F U2 L2 F' 
L U L' B R' U2 L2 F2 D F' R2 F2 D2 R2 F' U2 F' D2 F D2






Spoiler: LL




L2 D2 F' R2 B' D2 F2 L2 U2 B2 U' B' U B F' 
R2 F2 L2 D2 L B2 L F2 R' F' L2 B L2 F U2 R' 
B2 L2 F D2 F' L2 B' U2 B2 D2 F2 D F2 D R2 B 
F2 U2 F' R2 F R2 U2 F R2 F2 R2 U' R' F2 U2 F U2 R F 
F2 U2 F2 U F2 U F2 U R2 U2 R2 F U' R2 U' R2 U F' U 
F2 U L2 U2 L2 F2 U L2 U L2 U2 F R F U' F' R' F' 
U2 B2 R' B2 L U2 L' U2 R' U2 R' B' R' B R' U2 R 
R' B2 F2 L' F2 L' R2 B2 L F2 D2 B' D L' D L' F2 R' 
R2 U2 R2 F2 U2 R2 U' R2 U' F2 U2 F R F' U F R' F' 
B L F' L' U D2 B' U' B' R2 B R2 U2 B D2 L2 F2 L2 B' 
U2 F2 L' U2 L U2 R' F2 R2 U2 R' B L2 U L U' L2 B' 
U2 F2 D R2 B2 R2 B2 D' L2 U F2 R F' R2 F R' U' L2 F2






Spoiler: LLEO




F2 U2 B' L2 R2 F D2 U2 F' U2 F2 D L2 R2 U' B2 F2 U' 
B2 U R2 F2 U' R2 U' B2 R2 U2 R D' L2 D R 
R B2 U B2 U D2 F2 U2 B2 U2 L B2 D2 F2 
L2 D' B2 U B2 L2 D F2 U' F2 U' L U L' U L U2 L' 
F U2 B' U F' U L2 B2 L2 F U2 F' L2 B L2 U2 B 
B' R2 B R2 F2 R2 B U2 B' U' R2 U' F2 R2 U F' 
B' D2 F R2 F' D2 B U2 B U L2 U' L2 B' U' 
R2 B2 R F2 D2 L' D2 F2 R' B2 R' F R B2 R' B2 F' R' 
L2 D' R2 D F2 R2 D2 R2 F2 L2 U2 L' D' R2 D L 
D L2 B2 U L2 U' B2 L2 D' B2 U2 R U' B2 U' B2 U R' 
L2 D2 F' R2 F D2 L2 F' L2 B' D' B2 D L2 F U' 
U2 F2 U2 B' U2 B L2 F' L2 U2 F U' F2 U' F2 U2 F






Spoiler: F2B




D2 U2 L2 F L2 B2 R2 B' L2 R2 D R2 D' U' R2 B' R' D U 
D U L2 U' R2 B2 U R2 B2 L2 D2 R' F L2 B' U2 R' U' L' B2 R' 
D' B2 F2 U L2 U' B2 U B2 U' B R' B2 D' L B' L B2 F' D F 
L B2 R U2 R' D2 B2 R' U2 B2 F D' U B U' R' D' U R' 
F2 D2 F' D2 F2 L2 U2 F L2 F U2 R' F' D U B D F2 L F' D' 
F2 L2 R' U2 R' F2 L B2 R' U2 R' U' F' D' L' B' D B2 L D' 
U2 F2 R B2 R2 D2 U2 F2 L' B2 R' D B' L' D2 F2 U F U2 L 
U' F2 U2 L2 F2 D' R2 D L2 D B2 R' D2 B' R2 B D' U L D2 U2 
R2 D' L2 B2 D B2 F2 U' B2 D2 B2 L F' R D U F2 L' B F U' 
L2 F2 R2 B' R2 F' L2 U2 B' R2 F' D' U2 B2 D' B' D R U' L2 
U2 B2 R F2 L F2 R' B2 L' U2 L2 U' B' F' U' B2 L R2 B' D 
U2 F2 D B2 U' B2 U2 L2 D' R2 U2 B' L2 R B' U' F D2 L U F






Spoiler: L10P




M' L2 D B2 L2 U' L2 B2 R2 D2 L2 U L' R B' L F R2 F' R' U 
M2 R2 B' U2 L2 F' D2 L2 F' L2 B' L2 U' F U L F' L2 B' L 
F L2 R2 B' L2 R2 U2 L2 R2 B D' L2 R2 F' R U' R' F 
M B U' L B' R' U2 F U F2 U2 R F2 L' D2 F2 D2 L F2 
M2 F' U2 L2 B D2 F' D2 L2 B' U2 F2 R' F' R U2 
M' L2 B' R2 F D2 F' L2 F2 R2 U2 L2 R D' B R D2 L2 F' R2 
M2 L2 B2 R2 B2 F' D2 F2 U2 L2 D2 U2 R' F D' L2 F2 R2 U R' F' 
M' L2 R2 D2 B' D2 B D2 L2 B L2 D' L R' B' R D L R2 
M2 U F2 U L2 U' L2 U' F2 U2 R2 D2 L' R F L' D' L2 D R U2 
M2 F2 R2 F' D2 B F L2 D2 L2 R2 F R' D' L2 U' F2 U R U2 F' 
M B U' R L B' R2 U2 F U F2 R2 D2 R' B2 L2 U2 B2 R D2 R' 
M F2 U2 F2 L F2 R2 B2 R D2 L' R2 D B L2 R' U' L' B' U' F2




The rules are still the same as before; you can do 2H or OH for the unspecified categories, and an Ao5 for OH only will be fine. For everything else it's an Ao12.

Good luck!


----------



## TDM (Jan 1, 2014)

*Round:* 37
*Event:* (EO)F2L 2H
*Times:* 19.81, 14.88, 15.97, 19.33, 15.80, 14.60, 12.09, 14.63, 15.26, 18.14, 10.34, 11.62
*Average:* 15.23
*Event:* EOLL
*Times:* 3.20, 4.60, 6.04, 4.23, 4.63, 4.43, 5.54, 4.68, 3.56, 4.96, 5.46, 7.15+
*Average:* 4.81

3 fails on LL, and 3 bad F2Ls, one with a 4 second pause after EOLine. Averages still add up to what I average though.


----------



## ThomasJE (Jan 1, 2014)

Forgot to say, this round should end on Saturday at around 7pm GMT.


----------



## already1329 (Jan 1, 2014)

*Round 37*

*F2B*: Average of 12: *6.79*
7.55, 6.02, 7.61, 7.19, (3.97), (8.84), 8.18, 5.81, 6.22, 7.53, 6.15, 5.65

*L10P*: Average of 12: *4.64*
5.75, (3.78), 4.46, (6.02), 5.02, 4.71, 4.13, 4.05, 4.71, 4.84, 4.78, 3.97


----------



## FaLoL (Jan 1, 2014)

*F2L 2H*: 9.89, (7.78), 10.05, 9.98, (12.72), 9.09, 9.77, 10.95, 8.92, 11.09, 10.67, 8.08 = *9.85*
*LL 2H*: 3.56, (3.53), (5.74), 3.91, 3.58, 3.83, 5.53, 4.22, 4.41, 4.61, 4.11, 4.33 = *4.21*


----------



## MarcelP (Jan 2, 2014)

*F2L 2H*: 14.13 15.24 11.61 14.78 15.63 13.05 (17.39) 14.71 16.03 14.78 (10.99) 17.01 = *14.70 *
*LL 2H *: (7.99) (4.92) 7.37 5.62 6.93 7.14 7.90 7.00 6.52 6.41 7.68 6.04 = *6.86* // yeah, I am definatly one of the cool guys now.


----------



## mark49152 (Jan 2, 2014)

This is a great idea and I'd like to join in. Any chance of adding extra scrambles for F2L after cross? And maybe also for cross alone?


----------



## ThomasJE (Jan 2, 2014)

mark49152 said:


> This is a great idea and I'd like to join in.



You can join in whenever you like, for as many categories as you like.



mark49152 said:


> Any chance of adding extra scrambles for F2L after cross? And maybe also for cross alone?



Probably not. The current categories are enough for now.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jan 2, 2014)

MarcelP said:


> *F2L 2H*: 14.13 15.24 11.61 14.78 15.63 13.05 (17.39) 14.71 16.03 14.78 (10.99) 17.01 = *14.70 *
> *LL 2H *: (7.99) (4.92) 7.37 5.62 6.93 7.14 7.90 7.00 6.52 6.41 7.68 6.04 = *6.86* // yeah, I am definatly one of the cool guys now.



Marcel, you were always cool. In fact, it says so in my sig.
"MIC" = "Marcel Is Cool"


----------



## ThomasJE (Jan 2, 2014)

sneaklyfox said:


> Marcel, you were always cool. In fact, it says so in my sig.
> "MIC" = "Marcel Is Cool"



What do ILX and DMMM stand for then?


----------



## MarcelP (Jan 2, 2014)

sneaklyfox said:


> Marcel, you were always cool. In fact, it says so in my sig.
> "MIC" = "Marcel Is Cool"



LOL, that is so cool.  I wonder what your F2L2H and LL times are now.


----------



## mark49152 (Jan 2, 2014)

ThomasJE said:


> Probably not. The current categories are enough for now.


Oh well, I really should practice cross and CE pairs together anyway. My transition sucks...


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jan 3, 2014)

ThomasJE said:


> What do ILX and DMMM stand for then?


ILX = I Love Xena (I'm watching all the episodes right now)
DMMM = Don't Make Me Mad



MarcelP said:


> LOL, that is so cool.  I wonder what your F2L2H and LL times are now.


Bah... I've run into a barrier and been stuck for a long long time. I'm very casual about 3x3 right now so I'm not really improving. I'm trying to do more 4x4, 5x5, and megaminx actually because it feels good to see improvement. So I doubt I will be joining this competition for a long time.


----------



## antoineccantin (Jan 3, 2014)

F2L 2H: 6.55, 4.27, 6.35, 4.75, 7.84, 5.73, 6.33, 5.69, 7.73, 5.96, 6.01, 6.64 = *6.17*
F2L OH: 5.63, 7.47, 6.59, 9.51, 13.27, 9.11, 9.14, 8.96, 8.68, 7.88, 8.33, 7.72 = *8.34*
LL 2H: 2.16, 2.14, (1.28), 2.21, 2.85, 2.16, (3.36), 2.82, 2.99, 3.04, 2.37, 1.78 = *2.45*

LL scrambles were too easy :3


----------



## ThomasJE (Jan 4, 2014)

About *two hours* until the end of the round.

*F2L 2H: 13.38*
17.09, 12.35, 12.86, 13.33, 13.64, 13.84, 12.52, 12.42, 12.77, (17.55), 12.99, (11.66)
Decent. The 17's were both fails.

*F2L OH: 28.60*
22.73, 39.94, 23.06, (19.76), 35.36, 29.84, 26.63, 26.05, 27.40, 24.41, (43.23), 30.58
Solved the whole cube on the 11th solve and OLL on the 12th 

*LLEO: 5.15*
5.19, 3.89, 5.53, 4.89, (3.55), (9.84), 5.28, 7.89, 4.84, 5.48, 4.13, 4.33
Meh.


----------



## ThomasJE (Jan 4, 2014)

*Round 37 Results*

ROUND 37 IS NOW CLOSED.

Here are the results:

F2L 2H:
1	-	antoineccantin	-	6.17
2	-	FaLoL	-	9.85
3	-	ThomasJE	-	13.38
4	-	MarcelP	-	14.70
5	-	TDM	-	15.23

F2L OH:
1	-	antoineccantin	-	8.34
2	-	ThomasJE	-	28.60

LL:
1	-	antoineccantin	-	2.45
2	-	FaLoL	-	4.21
3	-	MarcelP	-	6.86

LLEO:
1	-	TDM	-	4.81	
2	-	ThomasJE	-	5.15	

F2B:
1	-	already1329	-	6.79	

L10P:
1	-	already1329	-	4.64	

Congrats to antoineccantin, TDM and already1239!

The round 38 scrambles will be up soon.


----------



## ThomasJE (Jan 4, 2014)

*Round 38 Scrambles*

ROUND 38 IS NOW OPEN!

Here are the scrambles:



Spoiler: F2L 2H




F2 L F2 L F2 R2 D2 R' D2 B2 U2 F L' R D R' D2 U' L B' R 
R2 D2 L U2 L F2 U2 F2 R D2 L B' L' U' L U2 F R' F' D L' 
U2 F2 D2 R2 F' U2 L2 R2 U2 R2 F2 U' L2 U' L' U R2 F D' B 
F B' R U2 L U F U B' R' U' B2 D2 R2 U' B2 D2 F2 U' F2 R2 
D2 F R2 F' U2 R2 F' D2 L2 B2 R' B R F L F' U L' D' L R 
F2 R D2 R' U2 B2 D2 R U2 R' B2 F L D' B U B2 F' L' F R2 
F2 L2 B2 U' R2 U' B2 D' R2 U2 F2 R D L2 F L' B2 D B' L 
D2 B2 R2 U' R2 U' L2 U2 L2 F2 D' R F' L2 F2 L2 U R F2 R' U 
L2 R2 U' R2 D2 F2 D' L2 D2 B2 U2 L' B' R D' B' R' D' U2 L' U2 
B2 L2 D2 F2 U2 F2 R' B2 L' R' U2 B D2 F' U L U2 B F' U2 F'
R' L U D B U D2 F' D2 F R' D2 R' F2 U2 D2 F2 L' U2 D2 F2
U' F2 D2 B2 D' L2 U2 L2 F2 R2 D B' L D' B2 D2 U L2 R B2 L2






Spoiler: F2L OH




D' B2 D L2 D F2 U' B2 L2 R2 U2 F L2 U R' B' U' F L R' F 
F L2 U2 B2 U2 R2 D2 F L2 B' F' R' B D' R2 D L F' R' D' L' 
U2 R2 F U2 L2 B U2 L2 D2 L2 U' L' R2 F2 U2 F' D' L' R U' 
B R U' D' L' B2 U2 F L' U R' B2 U2 F2 R' B2 L' U2 R F2 L2 
D2 L2 D2 R2 F2 L2 F R2 F L2 B2 R' D2 U F' R' D2 F U2 F2 
F2 D' L2 D' F2 L2 F2 D R2 D' U2 R U2 R2 B2 D' F R' D' U' R2 
U R2 U L2 R2 U2 B2 R2 U' F2 U' F D2 L D B' F' D F' L' U' 
R B2 L' U2 L' B2 R' U2 L2 U2 L B D R2 F D2 L' F' D2 F2 D' 
B2 R2 B' D2 L D' L2 U R D2 R2 L2 F2 R2 L2 D R2 L2 B2 
D B2 L2 U2 F2 U' B2 U' L2 R2 U L' D' U B F' R' U F R' U'
D' L2 F2 U2 B2 U L2 U2 F2 U' F' U' F2 R D' F' R' F U' L
D F R L F2 B' R2 F U B2 R2 D2 L2 F D2 B' D2 R2 F2






Spoiler: LL




U2 F2 U2 R2 B2 L2 D L2 B2 R2 U' F' R U R' U' F' 
D2 B2 L' B2 L2 D2 L' D2 L' B2 F D' B R D L2 B F' 
L2 R2 B' D2 B R2 F L2 B' U2 B U' R B U2 B' U' R' U2 
R' B' R2 B R' U B2 D L2 B2 U B2 D L2 D2 B2 
F' L' B L' B' L2 F U B2 R2 U' R2 U R2 D' R2 D B2 
U L U2 F U2 F' L2 F2 R B2 D2 R' F2 L B2 U2 
F2 R2 B2 R2 D R2 U' B2 D' U B' R' B2 R B' R2 F2 
L2 U2 L2 B2 R2 U' R2 D R2 U F2 R' B R' B2 L' B' L' U2 
L2 U B2 D' R2 D F R2 B2 U2 L2 B D2 L2 B' L2 
R2 U2 B2 D2 U2 F L2 F' U2 L2 F' D' F' L' F L' D' B2 U
F2 R2 B D2 B D2 B2 R2 F2 U' B' U B
D R2 U R2 D2 B2 R2 D' F2 U' B' D2 B' L2 R' F R F2






Spoiler: LLEO




B2 U2 R' F2 L D2 L' D2 L D2 F2 U' L U' L' R 
F2 L2 F2 U2 R' F2 L F2 R U2 L U R U2 L' U R' 
R2 B2 L2 B' D2 B' R2 F L2 U' F2 U F2 U' F' 
B2 D L2 U' L2 B2 D' R2 U R2 U' R' U' R U' R' U2 R 
U2 F2 U L2 B2 U' L2 U' F2 L2 U2 L D' R2 D L 
B2 U' F2 L2 D B2 L2 F2 U R2 U B' U' F' U B' U' F 
R2 F2 L2 D2 L D2 L F2 R2 U' L U' L' U' 
F' U2 F' U2 L2 R2 B' D2 B L2 R2 D F' U2 F D' F 
R2 B2 R F2 D2 L' D2 F2 R' B2 R' F R B2 R' B2 F' R' 
L2 D L2 R2 U R2 U L2 D2 R2 D L' D R2 D' L'
L2 D F2 D' F2 U F2 U' F2 L2
F2 L2 U2 F2 R2 U R2 D' R2 B2 U' R' F' L B2 L' F R'






Spoiler: F2B




R2 U' B2 D2 R2 B2 R2 F2 D L2 F U2 F D' F R2 D' L' R' U 
U2 R B L F' U F2 U F' R' B2 L2 F2 D F2 U2 R2 B2 R2 D2 
L U2 R' B2 F2 R2 U2 F2 L' B2 D2 B' D R' D R2 F2 D' L2 U' 
D2 R2 F' U2 B' F' L2 D2 F D2 U L R D R2 U2 F2 L D F' R' 
L2 U D' B' L' U' F U' F D2 B2 R2 D2 L2 U F2 D F2 R2 D' 
D' U2 L2 B2 U B2 L2 F2 L2 D2 U F' U' L D2 F' R B' R2 D L' 
L' B' D B' D2 B' R' L' F B2 R2 F2 D R2 F2 D' F2 U2 F2 D' 
L2 U R2 D U B2 L2 U' B2 R2 D F' L' R U' B2 L' U R2 F' U' 
F' D2 L2 B2 U2 F' R2 D2 U2 B' F2 D B2 F' D L F' R' F2 U B 
F2 D2 F D2 F2 D2 B' D2 U2 R2 F' U R' B2 U' B D' B R2 U2 R'
U2 R2 F U2 R2 U2 F2 R2 F D2 F2 D' L2 B2 D B2 F' L' R2 U2
L' U' R2 U2 F2 D B' D R' D' L2 D F2 U R2 F2 U L2 F2 B2






Spoiler: L10P




M' L U2 F2 L2 R B2 L' R2 F2 D' F D' F' R F2 L2 
M' D' B2 U' R2 D L2 D2 L2 U' L2 U' F' L F' L D2 R' B2 R' 
M U2 L2 B' L2 D2 L2 B' R2 U2 L' D' L' F R U2 F U R 
M2 R2 B' D2 F U2 L2 B2 D2 U2 B U2 R B' U' B' U B R' F 
M' L2 R2 D2 L2 B2 U F2 U F2 U' B2 R F U' F' U F' R 
L2 R2 D2 R2 F' U2 F' R2 B' D2 F2 L' D B' L' B F' R2 B L2 
R B R' L U' R L2 B R D2 L2 B2 R F2 U2 L' D2 R B2 
M2 R2 D L2 F2 D2 U L2 U' L2 R2 F' L' F L2 B L B 
M2 U2 L2 D L2 D' L2 U2 B2 U' B2 L2 R' F' R U' R' F R U' 
M' F2 R2 B' R2 F2 U2 F D2 L2 F' R' F' L R U L F' D2 F'
M' R2 F' R F' R2 D' B' R' B U B2 L2 U' B2 U L2 U' L2 U
M' U L2 B2 L2 R2 U F2 U F2 U' L D' R F' R' D L' F2 R2




If you plan to do other events after your post, please put the events you will do in your post so I can make a note of it in my spreadsheet so I can remember to go back to your post.

Good luck!


----------



## MarcelP (Jan 4, 2014)

Round *38*
*F2L 2H*: 14.28 14.76 14.90 15.17 15.51 (12.57) 14.78 16.96 13.81 (17.79) 13.65 13.32 = *14.71*
*LL 2H*: 5.07 7.52 7.02 6.97 6.91 7.25 6.30 (4.22) 6.40 (7.64) 7.45 6.22 = *6.71*


----------



## TDM (Jan 4, 2014)

*Round:* 38
*Event:* (EO)F2L 2H
*Times:* 16.49, 18.75, 12.34, 24.21, 13.96, 13.56, 14.54, 15.15, 20.67, 15.74, 15.46, 18.35
*Average:* 16.27
*Event:* EOLL
*Times:* 5.32, 6.26, 5.94, 4.73, 3.90, 4.57, 4.52, 4.04, 3.95, 5.97, 2.23, 5.40
*Average:* 4.83

lolfail F2L


----------



## already1329 (Jan 4, 2014)

*Round 38*

*F2B*: Average of 12: *6.62*
(9.09), 6.38, 6.31, 7.75, 5.34, 5.58, 8.84, (3.19), 7.96, 6.65, 6.05, 5.36


----------



## awesomecuber150 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Round 38*

F2L Average: *9.30*

Times: 10.44, 10.19, 9.95, 10.01, 8.84, 9.71, 8.55, 8.10, 8.44, 9.21, 8.66, 9.42
Haven't done this in like 6 months, nice to see this being sub 10! Now I'll have to do last layer. Right now I'm in the "zone" so this might be a PB f2l average. haha.

LL Average:  *5.27*
Times: 3.45, 4.85, 6.07, 5.19, 5.38, 4.83, 7.18, 4.30, 4.77, 6.25, 5.54, 5.51
According to this I should be sub 15, haha. Looks my last slot to OLL needs work and just my last layer in general... Anyone know a forum or link for help with detailed last layer improvement...?


----------



## KiwiCuber (Jan 5, 2014)

*Round 38*

*2H F2L : 9.178*
8.237, 9.938, 9.532, 8.471, 9.188,7.815, (10.345), (7.597), 9.657,10.000, 9.438, 9.505

*LL : 4.400*
(3.588),(6.708), 5.180, 4.321, 3.947,4.446, 4.072, 4.742, 3.682, 4.478,5.008, 4.119

*OH F2L : 18.003*
20.342, 16.533, 16.505, (21.793),15.804, 20.358, 20.748, 17.786,(14.008), 17.394, 15.617, 18.93

*LLEO : 3.867*
4.118, (4.868), 3.900, 3.916, 3.682, 3.245, 4.040, 3.619, 4.088, 3.869, (1.201), 4.197


----------



## ThomasJE (Jan 5, 2014)

Just to say, this round should hopefully end Wednesday at 6pm UK time.

Also, if you plan to do other events after your post, please put that in your post so I can make a note of it in my spreadsheet so I can remember to go back to your post.



awesomecuber150 said:


> Haven't done this in like 6 months, nice to see this being sub 10! Now I'll have to do last layer. Right now I'm in the "zone" so this might be a PB f2l average. haha.



Nice! Hopefully, I'll be able to upload the results in image form, and I have a spreadsheet like the Race to sub-30 thread to see your times over the last few rounds, so that will be nice.


----------



## FaLoL (Jan 5, 2014)

*Round 38*

*F2L 2H*: (14.23), 11.33, 10.52, 8.38, 9.28, 9.08, 8.27, 10.76, 8.92, 12.50, (7.77), 8.94 = *9.80*
*LL 2H*: 4.44, (5.81), 5.08, 3.94, 4.75, 3.63, 5.55, 4.88, 5.31, 4.31, (3.63), 3.66 = *4.56*


----------



## mark49152 (Jan 6, 2014)

Round 38
*F2L 2H: Average 17.48*
16.86, 17.67, 17.19, 18.34, 15.33, 18.92, 23.66, 14.33, (13.09), 15.94, (26.20), 16.51
*LL 2H: Average 8.41*
6.36, 8.79, 8.93, 10.11, 7.11, (6.26), 9.81, 10.00, 7.21, (12.42), 7.46, 8.31


----------



## ThomasJE (Jan 8, 2014)

This round will end *tomorrow afternoon (9th Jan; UK time).*

*F2L 2H: 14.89*
13.31, 13.98, (21.53), 16.46, 17.83, 15.24, 16.92, 12.34, 12.92, 11.34, 18.60, (10.83)
Slow...


----------



## ThomasJE (Jan 9, 2014)

*Round 38 Results*

ROUND 38 IS NOW CLOSED.
Here are the results:

F2L 2H: 
-	KiwiCuber	-	9.18 
-	awesomecuber150	-	9.30 
-	FaLoL	-	9.80 
-	MarcelP	-	14.71 
-	ThomasJE	-	14.89 
-	TDM	-	16.27 
-	mark49152	-	17.48 

F2L OH: 
-	KiwiCuber	-	18.00 

LL: 
-	KiwiCuber	-	4.40 
-	FaLoL	-	4.56 
-	awesomecuber150	-	5.27 
-	MarcelP	-	6.71 
-	mark49152	-	8.41 

LLEO: 
-	KiwiCuber	-	3.87 
-	TDM	-	4.83 

F2B: 
-	already1329	-	6.62 

L10P: 
None

Congrats to KiwiCuber and already1329!
The round 39 scrambles will be up shortly.


----------



## ThomasJE (Jan 9, 2014)

*Round 39 Results*

ROUND 39 IS NOW OPEN.
Here are the scrambles:



Spoiler: F2L 2H




B2 L2 F2 R F2 R D2 L2 R' F2 D R' U' F' L U B2 R2 F L 
B2 D' L2 F2 R2 U' F2 D' R2 D2 R2 F' L F2 U B F2 D R2 U' R' 
D2 B2 D L2 B2 D' U' B2 R2 U R U' L2 B F2 R D2 B F D 
D' B' U2 B2 L' B' R' D R' F2 L2 D L2 D R2 U B2 R2 U' R2 
R2 D2 L B2 U2 L' D2 B2 R' F2 R B' F' L U F2 L2 U B2 L' F 
D U B2 D' R2 B2 D L2 U L2 U2 L' D' U2 B U' R2 U F D R 
U' R' D2 F D B D R2 L B2 D F2 D' R2 F2 U' R2 B2 U2 B2 
R2 F D2 R2 F R2 D2 U2 R2 D2 B' D F U2 R' F2 U' L' F R2 B' 
U2 B2 U2 F' L2 B D2 L2 B R U' L B' R2 F' U L' D' U2 
L F D R' L U' D' F D' R L2 F' D2 L2 D2 B2 D2 B L2 F' R2 
L2 B2 D U2 R2 D' F2 U L2 F2 D' R U L B' L2 U B2 L' B 
F' R U D' B' D F D2 R' D' B2 L2 D2 L2 D B2 R2 F2 U'






Spoiler: F2L OH




F2 U2 F2 U' R2 F2 U B2 L2 D2 U2 R' F L B L R B D' U R 
R' B' D' L' B2 U' F D' R U' D2 B2 D2 R2 F R2 F2 R2 L2 F 
U F2 R2 U2 F2 U B2 U' L2 B2 F' U2 R U2 L U2 F' L' B2 U2 
B2 R F2 U2 F' U L U D F' D2 F2 R2 F' R2 B' U2 D2 L2 B' 
U L' F D' B2 D' L F' U' F' D2 R2 F2 B' L2 B L2 D2 F' L2 
U' L' U2 F2 R F2 D2 B U R D2 F2 L2 B L2 F R2 D2 B' D2 B' 
B2 F2 L2 F2 D2 R D2 R' U2 B2 R D' B U2 L2 F' R' B U B' R2 
L2 B' L2 B' U' D' R2 B R' U2 R' B2 L' F2 U2 R' F2 U2 L' 
U2 R' U2 R2 D2 R' F2 L' B2 R D2 F' U' R2 D2 R U R' B2 D' 
B L' D2 F2 R B D R2 U R L2 B2 R2 B2 U R2 D' B2 U2 D' F2 
F2 L2 D R2 D U2 F2 L2 U' L2 F U' B' D F' R' B2 F' D U' 
L B2 D2 R B2 L B2 U2 L2 D2 L B' R2 B R B D' F' L2 B' D2






Spoiler: LL




U2 L' U2 R B2 R2 D2 L' F2 R' D2 B R' B2 L2 U2 B' R' 
F R2 F2 L2 D2 B D2 L2 F' R2 F L F L' U L' U' L 
U' L2 U2 F2 R2 B2 L2 D B2 R2 U' L' F L' F2 U F U' F 
U F U R' U' F' U' B2 R2 B2 R' U2 R U2 B2 R2 B2 U2 
F2 L D' F' D F L F2 B2 R2 U' F2 L2 D B2 D2 F2 R2 
L F R' F R F2 L U F2 R2 B2 D2 B2 R2 F2 U L2 
B2 L2 B2 U L2 U' B2 L2 U B2 U2 B R B2 R' B U B2 
U2 F2 U2 L2 F L2 F2 U2 F' U2 L2 U' L2 U F2 L2 U' F 
F2 D' L' B L' B' D F B2 R2 F' D2 B R2 B U2 L2 F' 
D B2 D R2 U L2 D' F2 D B' L2 D2 R' U' R' U' F' 
B2 L2 B U2 B' L2 B U2 B R2 F2 D' L2 F2 R2 U' B2 
L2 B2 D R2 B2 L2 U F2 U2 R U2 R' U2 B' R' B






Spoiler: LLEO




L2 B2 L' U2 L B2 L' U2 L' F2 L2 D B2 L2 F2 U R2 
U2 L U2 R' F2 L' U2 L U2 F2 R U' R' U L' R 
F2 L2 F' R2 F L2 F' R2 F' U2 
F2 D2 R2 F2 L2 U2 B D2 B L' F' R2 F L' 
U2 L' B2 L' F2 L B2 L' F2 L' U' R' U L' U' R 
U B2 U2 B2 U' B2 U' B2 U' R2 U2 R' D' R U2 R' D R' 
F2 R D2 R' F2 U2 F2 R D2 R D B2 R2 F2 U L2 
F' L2 B2 R2 D2 B R2 B L2 F U' F' U F U' F 
L2 U' B2 D F2 D F2 R' F2 R D2 R D2 L' D2 B2 R' 
R2 F2 U R2 U' F2 D' R2 U2 F2 U2 R' U2 R' D R U2 R 
F2 U' F2 R2 U' R2 U B2 U' F2 U B F' R2 B F' 
U2 L' B2 L' F2 L B2 L' F2 L' U' R' U L' U' R






Spoiler: F2B




F2 R2 B2 U' F2 U' R2 F2 U2 L2 R2 B' L D' L' F L2 F U2 F2 R' 
R2 B2 U F2 D' L2 D B2 D' F2 D' L' R2 F' D L F L2 B' R' B2 
F2 U2 L2 B' R2 U2 L2 B2 L2 F' D2 L B' U L2 R B L2 U2 L 
D B2 R2 U L2 D R2 D' B2 U' F D' B F D F2 R U' B L' 
U D' F D R2 B2 L F R' B D2 F' R2 U2 L2 B U2 F' R2 
L' B2 R2 F2 L' D2 L' D2 R B2 D B' L' F D' R D2 B' F2 R2 
D' F2 B' D' F2 R' F' U D L D2 R2 B2 R2 U L2 B2 U' F2 R2 D' 
U' L2 B2 U' B2 D F2 R2 B2 R2 U2 R' B' L2 F U L D F' D' R' 
U D F2 R' B2 D' R F2 U2 B' R' B2 R F2 R2 U2 F2 D2 R D2 L' 
L' B2 D2 L D2 R2 B2 F2 R' U2 R2 B' L2 B2 L U F D2 B U F2 
L2 R2 B R2 D2 B L2 F' U2 R2 B U' R2 B F R B' L2 F2 U L' 
F2 D2 B L2 R2 F' R2 D2 R2 F' L' B2 U' B L2 D2 F' R U'






Spoiler: L10P




M R2 D2 L2 B2 U2 B2 D' B2 U R2 U2 R' B R' D2 B2 U' L' R2 F' L' 
M2 L2 U' R2 F2 U' F2 U' B2 D B2 U2 F' D' R' D' L2 R' U2 B' 
B2 R2 F2 D2 R F2 L' F2 L2 U2 R U' L' U R B' L R' 
M' U' F' L2 B L B' L F B2 L2 D L2 U' B2 D B2 D' B2 U' 
M U' L2 R2 D' B2 R2 U R2 U' L2 U L' R' B' U2 L R' 
M2 U2 R' F2 L D2 L' F2 R U2 F2 R U L' U' B L R' U' F2 
M2 R2 B U2 F' R F U2 B R2 F2 U B2 D' F2 R2 F2 D F2 B2 
M2 U2 R' F2 L2 R F2 R B2 R' F2 R2 D' B' D' B D L B L R2 
F2 U2 R2 U' L2 B2 D' L2 D R2 D' R U B L U' L' B' R' 
M2 B U2 B' U2 F' L2 B' L2 U2 F2 U L' U L F2 U' F' U' 
M2 B L2 F' D2 L2 F R2 F' L2 R2 D' F' R F' D' F2 L2 B' U' 
R' D F D2 L D F R' B2 R' L2 B2 R2 D2 R F2 U2 L2




This round will end on Sunday.
Good luck!


----------



## MarcelP (Jan 9, 2014)

ThomasJE said:


> ROUND 38 IS NOW CLOSED.
> Here are the results:
> 
> F2L 2H:
> ...



I feel so proud beating you.. LOL


----------



## TDM (Jan 9, 2014)

*Round:* 39
*Event:* (EO)F2L 2H
*Times:* 15.45, 17.35, 18.21, 22.95, 14.84, 18.39, 15.16, 19.33, 15.68, 16.99, 18.30, 15.94
*Average:* 17.08
*Event:* EOLL
*Times:* 5.21, 6.44, 6.88, 6.91, 5.15, 6.55, DNF(2.03), 5.43, 6.04, 4.98, 3.18, 5.65
*Average:* 5.92

I've slowed my F2L TPS down to about 2, because I can barely look ahead with ZZ at all. I'm going as fast as I can without pausing (although I still pause sometimes). And my times have barely changed. This shows I spend more than half the time pausing at full speed... to quote my comment from last round: "lolfail F2L".
Every solve except 10 and 11 were fails. The DNF could've been the best time, but I failed EPLL recog. Thought it was a skip for some reason :fp


----------



## already1329 (Jan 10, 2014)

*Round 39*

*F2L OH*: Average of 12: *16.85*
15.80, 17.46, 19.11, 18.15, 17.25, (20.72), 16.58, (13.36), 15.03+, 18.59, 14.18, 16.38


----------



## MarcelP (Jan 10, 2014)

Round *39*


*F2L 2H* :16.52 11.96 15.30 13.08 (17.85) 14.57 13.64 17.49 14.26 (11.42) 15.85 15.11 = *14.78*
*LL 2H* : 7.51 6.22 6.77 5.81 (9.64) (5.25) 7.58 7.05 7.13 6.74 6.33 7.83 = *6.90*


----------



## ThomasJE (Jan 12, 2014)

This round will end in around two and a half hours.

*F2L 2H: 13.11*
13.36, 13.33, 10.75, 11.69, (9.94), 12.42, 14.09, (22.57), 13.92, 12.34, 15.09, 14.08
Meh.

*F2L OH: 25.81*
25.20, 20.93, 26.95, 25.25, (39.33[Solved the whole cube...]), 31.58, 21.40, 23.16, (19.02), 26.97, 27.08, 29.58
Poor.

*LLEO: 6.02*
(28.48[So bad...]), 8.64, 5.88, 6.00, 7.17, 5.42, 4.53, (3.78), 6.61, 4.86, 5.49, 5.56
Bad.


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Jan 12, 2014)

4.20, 5.90, 4.01, 3.66, 3.99, 4.12, 3.18, 3.44, 5.38, 4.30, 3.73, 4.16 LL avg 12 is 4.10
6.30, 6.99, 4.50, 9.27, 6.38, 9.49, 12.86, 7.88, 8.42, 5.55, 6.48, 6.37 f2l 2H avg 7.31 some where good some not


----------



## ThomasJE (Jan 12, 2014)

*Round 39 Results*

ROUND 39 IS NOW CLOSED.
Here are the results:

F2L 2H: 
1	-	Antonie faz fan	-	7.31 
2	-	ThomasJE	-	13.11 
3	-	MarcelP	-	14.78 
4	-	TDM	-	17.08 

F2L OH: 
1	-	already1329	-	16.85 
2	-	ThomasJE	-	25.81 

LL: 
1	-	Antonie faz fan	-	4.10 
2	-	MarcelP	-	6.90 

LLEO: 
1	-	TDM	-	5.92 
2	-	ThomasJE	-	6.02 

F2B: 
No participants

L10P: 
No participants

Congrats to Antonie faz fan, already1239 and TDM!

The round 40 scrambles will be up soon.


----------



## ThomasJE (Jan 12, 2014)

*Round 40 Scrambles*

ROUND 40 IS NOW OPEN!
Here are the scrambles:



Spoiler: F2L 2H




B L2 U' R2 F2 L B' R' D' R F2 R L2 B2 D2 R' U2 D2 R2 D2 
B L2 B2 L2 U2 F2 R2 F2 R2 F2 R' F R' F2 D L B2 U2 B2 R' 
F2 L2 F D2 L2 U2 R2 B F2 L2 F' D' U2 B2 R2 U' R U L D' F2 
U F2 R2 D2 B2 D' F2 U2 B2 R2 D F D2 R B D' F L2 U2 F' D' 
F2 D' R2 U R2 F2 D' U' L2 U' F2 R B' U' L' D2 B D F R' D2 
R' F2 L R2 F2 U2 R2 B2 D2 L2 F' R F' U R2 B R D R U 
F2 R U2 L' D2 B2 L' F2 L' D2 U B F2 D F2 R2 F L' R2 
D2 L2 F2 D2 F L2 B' F2 D2 B R2 D' L' U2 L' B' D L' B2 L2 F' 
L2 D' R2 D2 F2 D L2 F2 R2 U2 L' B2 R' B L2 U B' F D2 U2 
F B L' D' F R' B' U B' R2 B R2 L2 F' R2 U2 B2 U2 B 
F2 D F2 R2 B2 U2 L2 R2 F2 D' U' F' L D R2 U L B' L D L2 
B2 F2 R' U2 F2 D2 F2 R' D2 L R2 B' D2 L D' B2 R2 F L D






Spoiler: F2L OH




L2 U2 L2 F' L2 D2 B F2 U2 L2 F D' F L' B2 D B R F2 D' F 
R2 U F2 D' L2 U B2 U' B2 L2 D' R' F R2 B2 D L U' F2 D R2 
L2 D2 L2 F2 D B2 D F2 U2 R' D' B R' U L' U F' D' R2 
B2 D' L2 D F2 U2 L2 D B2 L2 U2 F' L R D R B2 L' D' L2 R 
U2 R2 U' R U2 F' U2 R B2 U' F2 D L2 B2 U' F2 D2 F2 R2 
U L2 R2 B2 D' R2 D' U2 R2 U' B' U' R2 U L' F U' B2 L 
F2 R U2 F2 L2 B2 R' D2 B2 R D2 B U' B F L2 B' D2 R2 D 
D' B2 U L2 U' B2 R2 D2 B2 D' R F R2 B2 F' L2 U B U' 
L2 F2 U R2 D L F' R2 B D F2 L2 B2 U' R2 F2 U' L2 B2 
R2 U2 L2 D R2 U R2 U' R2 U F R2 D R' U F' R2 B L' F2 
R F D R2 B' D2 R' D' B' L' D2 R2 F R2 F U2 F L2 F' U2 L2 
B2 D B2 R2 L2 B R F D' R' L' F2 U2 B2 D2 L' B2 L F2 L






Spoiler: LL




U2 B2 D L2 D' R2 D L2 D' R2 B' L U L' U' B' 
R2 F2 D B2 D' F2 D B2 D' R2 U' L' B' U' B U L 
L U2 L2 U2 F2 L' F2 R U2 R' U2 B L B' U 
F' U L' U2 L U' F' D' F2 D R2 U' R2 F2 U2 F2 
F2 D' B2 L2 U' L2 U B2 F2 R2 U' L' B R' B L U2 R' 
U2 B2 U L2 U L2 U L2 U2 L2 B2 F' L D L D' L2 F 
D2 L2 U' B2 U' B2 D L2 D R2 U2 L R F R2 F' L' R' 
U' F2 U R2 U' L2 U R2 U' L2 F' U F2 L F L2 U L 
R U' R' U' F' U2 F R2 F2 L F2 L' U2 R U2 F2 R2 F2 
U2 F' L2 U2 F U2 F' L2 F R B U L' B' L U2 R' 
U L2 F2 R2 D' L2 D R2 D' L2 D F' D2 B' R' B D2 F' L2 
L2 D2 B' D2 L2 F' D2 B R2 D2 L' F U2 L' F' L' F






Spoiler: LLEO




L2 F2 L2 U2 F U2 F2 L2 F' D2 B2 D B2 D L2 U' F 
F' U' F U F' R2 D2 B2 L2 B L2 B D2 R2 
B2 R2 F2 L D2 L2 F2 R' D2 B2 R2 U F2 U F2 U' R 
L' U2 R2 D2 L D2 R' B2 L B2 R' D R' F2 R D' L2 
U2 F U2 R2 B2 L2 F' D2 F L2 B' U B' U' R2 U2 F' 
F2 D2 F' L2 D2 B' L2 B D2 L2 F' U R2 U B2 U' R2 
R2 B2 R2 B L2 F D2 F' L2 B R2 U B2 R2 B2 U R2 
B D F2 D' B' U L2 U' B2 D2 F2 D R2 D B2 
R2 U2 F2 L2 D' B2 D' L2 D' B2 D2 B' D F D' B' D F 
R2 B' F' U2 L2 D2 L2 U2 F D2 F D' U F' U' F D' B 
R2 U2 F' L2 B D2 B' D2 B D2 L2 U' B U' B' F 
F' B2 U B2 U' F L2 U B2 U B2 U' L2 B2 U' B2 U






Spoiler: F2B




R F' B' D' R L2 U' R' U' R D2 F R2 U2 D2 F' L2 F D2 F' U2 
U' B2 U' L2 U R2 D' R2 U2 B2 D' L' B2 R F' U' L2 B' R' U B' 
U2 B2 D' B2 L B U2 D B' U2 D2 R' D2 L2 U2 R' U2 F2 R U2 
F2 U' L2 B2 L2 D2 L2 U L2 R2 U' R B2 U' F R B' L' D2 L2 F2 
L' F2 R' B2 L R D2 F2 D2 R B2 D F U' L U2 L B D U F 
D' R2 D2 B2 R2 D B2 R2 D' B2 U B L' R U L' F' U2 F2 L' B2 
L2 R2 U R2 D U2 F2 D U B' L' U F' R' U2 L' B D' U 
B U2 R2 F L2 F2 R2 F2 U2 L2 F2 L' D L2 U F2 R2 D R' D B2 
B D2 R2 B2 R2 U2 B U2 L2 B D' L' D' U' R2 B' R F' L2 D 
L2 U2 R2 B2 L2 U F2 D B2 D' B2 R' B U2 L' B2 F' U F' L2 U2 
B2 U' R2 U F2 U' B2 U' R2 U F2 L R B R' B U' R F' U' B2 
U2 F' D2 B' U2 R2 D2 F2 L2 B2 R' F' D B R2 F' L2 D U' B






Spoiler: L10P




R2 B2 F2 D L2 D' R2 U' F2 U2 B2 L' R B' L R2 D' L2 D R 
M2 U2 R2 B' U2 L2 B U2 F2 R2 D2 U2 L' B L' B2 D F' D' L2 F 
M2 U2 R2 U' R2 D L2 U' F2 U L2 U B' R2 B2 L' B' L R U2 R' 
M' U2 B' R' D' L' D R2 B' R2 D2 R2 L2 F2 L D2 F2 U2 L2 B2 
U' R2 D' R2 U R2 B2 D' B2 D2 L' B2 L D' B R' U2 B' R' 
M' D B L' B' L F' L' F' B2 L2 F2 U B2 D' R2 U F2 U' F2 
M' D2 L2 D' L2 D' B2 D L2 F2 U L2 B L' B D2 R2 B L B' U' 
M2 L2 U' B2 F2 U2 F2 U L2 U L2 D2 B' R' D2 R' D2 R B' L2 
M B U2 F U2 B2 D2 U2 L2 D2 U2 R' B R' F' U L' U L 
M' D R2 D' B2 L2 F2 L2 F2 U' F2 R2 B' L' B R2 B L B 
M' F' D' R' D' L' B2 U2 B' L' F U2 B2 R2 D2 R2 L2 F L2 F D2 
U R2 L2 D R F' R' F L2 F2 R2 U2 F U2 F' R2 F2 R2




This round will end Wednesday evening UK time.
Good luck!


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Jan 12, 2014)

Yeah i won whoohoo


----------



## already1329 (Jan 12, 2014)

*Round 40*

*F2B* Average of 12: *6.65*
6.71, (5.31), (8.94), 5.63, 6.84, 5.80, 7.66, 7.08, 6.15, 6.58, 5.38, 8.68

*L10P* Average of 12: *5.15*
4.58, 5.00, 5.83, 4.78, (4.47), 5.00, 5.33, 5.50, 5.56, 5.03, (7.66), 4.93


----------



## TDM (Jan 12, 2014)

*Round:* 40
*Event:* (EO)F2L 2H
*Times:* 10.22, 12.12, 12.96, DNF(18.30), 21.43, 15.35, 15.23, 16.21, 15.77, 14.29, 15.23, 17.60
*Average:* 15.62
*Event:* EOLL
*Times:* 4.88
*Average:* 4.43, 5.09, 5.18, 3.65, 4.84, 6.69, 5.12, 5.43, 4.09, 4.85, 4.79, 5.02

Forgot about looking ahead for this F2L, but still slowed down when I couldn't see the next pair sometimes.
Good LL. No fails.


----------



## MarcelP (Jan 13, 2014)

*F2H 2H*: 13.39 13.51 15.12 15.87 13.35 15.27 13.85 12.62 (12.52) 14.20 13.53 (15.88) = *14.07* // yeah. 
LL 2H: 2Bdone


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Jan 13, 2014)

2h f2l 8.33, 5.63, 8.06, 6.74, 8.70, 7.36, 8.65, 7.42, 6.92, 7.06, 5.98, 8.73 avg 12 7.52 
LL the scrambles where crazy BTW 3.63, 2.47, 3.59, 3.93, 3.67, 3.45, 2.85, 4.27, 4.06, 4.78, 4.11, 4.28 avg 3.78
Oh F2L 15.26, 23.63, 13.07, 15.81, 15.22, 14.74, DNF(7.30), 17.92, 15.06, 18.78, 21.10, 23.73 avg 18.13 ( dnf whas a flipped edge  )


----------



## Gordon (Jan 13, 2014)

*Round 40*

*F2L 2H*:
18.430, 14.946, 21.322, 20.636, 21.869, 22.629, 22.155, 16.662, (14.905), 21.939, 18.664, (25.416) = *19.927*

*LL 2H*:
6.851, 6.938, 6.022, (11.048), 6.441, (5.797), 6.650, 6.551, 7.392, 6.677, 9.083, 6.691 = *6.929*


----------



## FaLoL (Jan 13, 2014)

*Round 40*

*F2L 2H*: 9.52, (6.81), 9.23, 9.67, 9.40, 10.91, (11.24), 10.30, 8.05, 8.03, 10.67, 9.81 = *9.56*
*LL 2H*: 5.17, (3.50), 3.67, (5.94), 3.80, 4.09, 5.14, 4.88, 5.67, 4.17, 5.69, 5.55 = *4.78*


----------



## ThomasJE (Jan 16, 2014)

This round will be ending soon.

*F2L 2H: 13.43*
12.53, 12.65, (10.67), 11.30, 13.23, 12.91, 12.64, (17.83), 16.19, 13.86, 13.19+, 15.81
I'm back on top Marcel 

*LLEO: 5.52*
4.97, (3.56), 7.88, 3.84, 4.11, 7.81, 7.20, 6.30, 4.00, 5.04, (8.64), 4.05
Meh.

*F2L OH: 29.21*
27.98, 32.33, (54.99), (20.61), 24.95, 28.64, 34.86, 33.52, 26.05, 30.96, 24.83, 27.97
Used my 46mm Linglong. Bad choice... And would have been 28.42 Ao5.


----------



## ThomasJE (Jan 16, 2014)

*Round 40 Results*

ROUND 40 IS NOW CLOSED.
Here are the results:

F2L 2H: 
1	-	Antonie faz fan	-	7.52	
2	-	FaLoL	-	9.56	
3	-	ThomasJE	-	13.43	
4	-	MarcelP	-	14.07	
5	-	TDM	-	15.62	
6	-	Gordon	-	19.93	

F2L OH: 
1	-	Antonie faz fan	-	18.13	
2	-	ThomasJE	-	29.21	

LL: 
1	-	Antonie faz fan	-	3.78	
2	-	FaLoL	-	4.78	
3	-	Gordon	-	6.93	
4	-	MarcelP	-	DNS	
MarcelP: If you do this later for this round, I will edit it in for you.

LLEO: 
1	-	TDM	-	4.88	
2	-	ThomasJE	-	5.52	

F2B: 
1	-	already1329	-	6.65	

L10P: 
1	-	already1329	-	5.15	

Congrats to Antonie faz fan, TDM and already1329!
The round 41 scrambles will be up soon.


----------



## ThomasJE (Jan 16, 2014)

*Round 41 Scrambles*

ROUND 41 IS NOW OPEN!
Here are the scrambles:



Spoiler: F2L 2H




B2 R2 B D2 F L2 D2 B D2 F U2 R' F2 R' U' F' R' U2 R D L' 
F B U2 L' U R U2 D R' D' R2 U F2 R2 B2 U2 R2 U2 D' R2 
L' D2 L' B2 F2 R' B2 L' R U2 R' U' L' F L D' R U2 L D2 F' 
F2 U F2 L2 B2 U R2 D L2 D F2 L F' R' D R' B L' R' B F' 
U' F2 L2 F2 U2 F2 U L2 R2 U2 F2 R B F2 D' L' B2 U2 L B2 F2 
F2 D2 R D2 L R2 F2 R' D2 R' F2 D B2 R' U' L' D' U L2 F' R' 
B L2 F' D2 F2 L2 F R2 U2 B U2 L' D B2 R' B L2 U' B' L2 D' 
U2 R2 D2 F2 R F2 D2 L U2 L' F' U2 L2 U R' U' B2 F' D B2 
U2 R2 F' D2 B F2 D2 R2 B2 L2 D R B R F' L' B D R B' 
R2 D R2 F2 U' R2 F2 D F2 D' R2 B R D F2 U L2 F U' L2 U' 
B' L2 R2 B L2 B U2 L2 U2 L2 B R U2 F U R F2 D' L' B' R2 
R2 B2 D F L F' U2 F' R' U2 F2 L2 U2 R U2 D2 B2 U2 R'






Spoiler: F2L OH




U2 L2 R' F2 R2 F2 U2 F2 U2 F2 L2 F' R' D2 R2 D' U F' D2 L2 R' 
R2 L B2 U' R' B R2 U F D2 L' B2 L' D2 R' U2 F2 L F2 L' 
L' B2 L2 D2 L F2 R' D2 U2 F2 L F' L F2 U' L R2 B D' R2 
R2 D' R' F' D F2 R' D F' L2 D R2 U' R2 D2 L2 F2 U L2 
U B' L' B' R2 L D2 L' D R D2 B2 R' L' U2 L' F2 U2 D2 L 
B R2 U2 R2 B' D2 L2 B2 L2 B L2 R F' L2 F2 L' B U F2 D2 B' 
D R2 U L2 D' B2 F2 U2 L2 U' R2 F' D F2 L F' D' F' U B2 D2 
B' D R2 L2 B R U R2 B D' F2 B2 U R2 D2 R2 U2 F2 R2 
B' L2 R2 D2 F R2 B' R2 F R2 F' R' B L U2 F2 U B F' L' D 
D' F2 D' R2 F2 U' L2 F2 D2 U' B L F' R B U' F' R2 B2 L U2 
U L2 F2 D' B2 D2 U' F2 U2 L2 B F' L U' R' B L' D' U' R 
U L D F D2 B' R2 B2 U' R F' R2 L2 F' D2 R2 F L2 B' L2 D2






Spoiler: LL




L F2 R2 B2 R' D2 R' F2 L B2 U' L2 U L2 U' L2 
L2 U' F2 L2 F2 U' R2 B2 L2 R' B2 R' U2 F' L' F 
D B2 D' R2 U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 F2 L B2 L B2 F L' F R2 
R2 B2 R2 U2 F R2 F' U2 F' L2 F' D L' D L B' L2 F2 
F R2 F' R2 F' L F' L' U R2 B2 L2 D F2 D R2 F2 B2 L2 
R2 B2 U' F2 U B2 U' F2 U R2 U' F' L' U' L U F 
U' R2 U' F2 L2 B2 D B2 L2 F2 U2 R F' U' F U R 
U2 B' U2 B2 L2 F' D2 B F' R' F D B' D B' L2 F 
U2 B2 L' D2 L B2 L' R2 B2 D2 R' B' L B U B2 D' R2 D 
B2 R2 F2 L2 U' F2 D R2 D' R2 U R' B2 R' U2 F' L' F 
L2 D2 F' R2 B R2 F U2 F2 D2 F L F U2 L' F' L' F 
L' B2 R B R' B L U2 B2 L2 U L2 U' L2 D L2 D' B2






Spoiler: LLEO




U R' F2 D' L2 D R' B2 R F2 R2 U2 L U2 L' B2 R' 
L2 U' B2 U L2 U B2 D L2 D' B2 L' U B2 U B2 U' L 
U' R2 F2 D' B2 D L2 U' L2 U F2 L R' U2 L' R' 
U2 R2 B2 F2 R2 D' F2 L2 B2 U' L' R' U2 L' R' 
F' L2 B D2 F' D2 F' L2 F2 L2 F' D F2 D' L2 B' 
R' B2 D2 L' F2 D2 R' U2 R' D2 L D F2 D R2 U' B2 
U' L2 U F2 R2 B2 D' B2 R2 F2 U2 L' U' R' U L' U' R 
L2 U2 L2 F' U2 F D2 F' U2 F R2 D' R2 D' F2 U F2 
F D B2 D' F D' L2 U' L2 U L2 D' L2 B2 D2 F2 
F2 D B2 D2 F2 R2 B2 U' F2 L2 B2 F' D B2 D' F' 
L2 B2 U' B2 D L2 D' L2 U L2 U' 
F2 D' B2 D F2 U L2 F' D2 B D2 F U2 F' L2 F






Spoiler: F2B




L2 D2 B2 R2 F' R2 U2 B' U2 F U' R D2 L D B' R2 F' U B' 
L2 D2 R' U D' B2 R2 D' B' U2 R F2 R' F2 L2 D2 B2 R B2 L 
B L2 B2 R2 B U2 F' R2 F L2 B2 U L B2 F R2 F L' D' R' F 
F' L2 F' L2 U2 R2 B R2 D2 U2 F2 U' L F' D L' F2 L F R B' 
D2 R' U2 F2 D2 F2 R D2 R' U2 B2 D' F' R D2 F' D B L D' F' 
F B D F2 D' R' U B2 L' U' F2 U F2 R2 D L2 U' L2 U' 
R2 F2 D2 F' U2 F' L2 F' D2 B D' U2 L' F' U' R' D2 F' D2 L2 
B2 D2 B2 U2 F2 L' D2 B2 L2 D2 U F R' F U L B U' L2 B R2 
U2 F D2 F' L2 B' L2 B L2 B' L2 U' L2 F' R' F' D B2 D R' U' 
R' L F2 B L' F D B' L D L2 U2 D2 L U2 R F2 U2 R' B2 R2 
R2 D B2 U2 L2 F2 L2 F2 U2 L2 U B' F' D L2 F' D' R' U L' U 
D2 B2 L2 F L2 F R2 B' D2 U2 F2 U' R U F2 D2 R2 U' L' R' F'






Spoiler: L10P




M' B2 R2 U R2 F2 L2 R2 D B2 L2 B F' R U2 R' B F U 
M2 U2 F2 R2 F' L2 R2 D2 R2 B D2 B2 D R D B2 L2 F U2 R2 
M2 U2 L F2 R' D2 F2 L D2 L R2 U' L2 R2 F L' R F' U 
M F2 D' F2 D F2 U' L2 B2 L2 F2 U' L D2 R F L' F R 
M2 R2 F' R2 B' U2 R2 D2 F2 D2 R2 F' L F L' B' U R' F R 
M2 U R2 L F' D F L D B2 L2 F' R2 F' R2 F2 R2 U2 
B2 R2 B2 F2 D' L2 R2 U F2 U L2 R' F' R' F' D R F' R B2 
M B2 U B2 R' F' L U2 F' L' F2 B2 L' F2 R D2 L' U2 L2 B2 
M' D R2 D' B2 L2 U F2 L2 U2 B2 R' F D F D' F2 R 
M R2 B2 R2 U' R2 B2 R2 U2 F2 U B' D F R' F' D' B F2 
M2 R' F2 U2 R' F2 L F2 D2 U2 L2 R2 D' B D' B' L' D' L2 
M' B' U2 L D2 R' F' U F2 R D2 R' U2 R' F2 R' L' B2 R'




This round should end this Sunday.
Good luck!


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Jan 16, 2014)

Can someone explain me what L10p and LLEO? I quess F2b is first 2 Bloks right?


----------



## already1329 (Jan 16, 2014)

Antonie faz fan said:


> Can someone explain me what L10p and LLEO? I quess F2b is first 2 Bloks right?



L10P is Last 10 Pieces. It's solving the whole cube after the first two blocks are solved (CMLL and LSE).
LLEO is LL with Edges Oriented.


----------



## TDM (Jan 16, 2014)

Antonie faz fan said:


> Can someone explain me what L10p and LLEO? I quess F2b is first 2 Bloks right?


L10P is last 10 pieces: the last four corners (CMLL) and six edges (LSE) of Roux.
Yes, F2B is first two blocks. It's in a section with L10P because they're both substeps of the Roux method.
LLEO is last layer with edges oriented. It's for methods like ZZ, ZB and Petrus where you orient edges during F2L.


----------



## TDM (Jan 16, 2014)

*Round:* 41
*Event:* (EO)F2L 2H
*Times:* 11.67, 14.46, 12.87, 17.36, 13.50, 14.37, 12.07, 11.22, 16.11, 21.68, 14.91, 16.23
*Average:* 14.36
*Event:* EOLL
*Times:* 4.29, 5.18, 4.49, 2.25, 4.07, 4.82, 6.93+, 4.51, DNF(6.63), 5.51, 2.48, 4.10
*Average:* 4.64

Good F2Ls. Could've done better though.
So many fails, but those scrambles...


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Jan 16, 2014)

F2L 2H 7.88, 6.32, 6.96, 6.90, 5.86, 8.57, 9.04, 9.00, 8.42, 8.79, 6.74, 7.32 avg 7.69

F2L OH 19.36, 11.72, 17.76, 14.72, 17.03, 20.90, 13.90, 23.93, 20.29, 16.31, 20.11, 16.56 

LL 2.71, 4.89, 2.75, 1.44, 3.00, 2.99, 2.79, 4.00, 3.49, 6.59+, 4.63, 5.46+ avg 3.67

LLEO 4.77, 3.94, 2.06, 1.74, 2.85, 3.28, 3.48, 2.61, 3.11, 2.90, 1.97, 3.65 avg 2.99 
the rest is coming soon


----------



## already1329 (Jan 17, 2014)

*Round 41*

*F2L 2H* Average of 12: *9.97*
9.55, (7.78), 9.05, 9.52, 10.53, 10.53, (12.66), 9.59, 11.36, 9.58, 10.27, 9.69

*LLEO* Average of 12: *4.03*
4.78, (5.16), 3.36, (1.66), 3.94, 4.58, 3.47, 4.83, 4.77, 4.83, 1.90, 3.83

*F2B* Average of 12: *7.12*
6.06, 6.33, (8.02), 7.90, 7.38, 6.96, 6.43, 6.68, (5.90), 7.84, 7.61, 7.97

*L10P* Average of 12: *5.26*
4.94, 5.44, (4.58), 5.59, 5.69, 4.83, 4.80, (6.61), 6.25, 5.31, 5.06, 4.69


----------



## MarcelP (Jan 17, 2014)

Round *41*

*F2L 2H *: 16.06 14.93 15.79 14.51 (16.66) 13.00 14.79 16.36 16.03 12.60 16.17 (10.75) = *15.02* // Blehhh, session average was 14.80 though

*LL 2H*: 5.69 (9.82) 5.13 *(2.58)* 4.55 7.22 4.35 7.92 7.94 6.49 6.76 8.38 = *6.44* // Solve 4 was a PLL skip. Anyone else use the same OLL as me? R' U' R' F R F' U R ?


----------



## ThomasJE (Jan 17, 2014)

Antonie faz fan said:


> F2L OH 19.36, 11.72, 17.76, 14.72, 17.03, 20.90, 13.90, 23.93, 20.29, 16.31, 20.11, 16.56



I've calculated your average as 17.69. Please tell me otherwise.


----------



## brian724080 (Jan 18, 2014)

Round 41

LLEO: 3.869, 8.159, 2.636, 1.809, 3.651, 4.321, 4.945, 5.616, 3.978, 3.588, 1.576, 2.277 = 3.669
F2L 2H (ZZ): 12.746, 17.686, 19.360, 14.259, 14.446, 17.586, 19.952, 17.458, 15.275, 14.415, DNF(26.255), 17.020 = 16.746

I accidentally did the top layer two times...


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Jan 18, 2014)

ThomasJE said:


> I've calculated your average as 17.69. Please tell me otherwise.



Yeah sorry forgot to put the avg in Cuze it whas prettig late when i did the avg probably Sony happen annoteer time 
EDIt: here is the rest 

L10P 12.47 9.27 16.26 11.27 10.6 12.03 6.36 5.96 5.96 5.68 8.2 7.44 avg 8.95
F2B 12.65 9.35 13.06 11.41 14.18 9.11 12.07 13.59 17.18 14.82 12.11 10.83 avg12.41


----------



## FaLoL (Jan 19, 2014)

*Round 41*

*F2L 2H*: 9.66, 8.59, 10.61, (11.00), 8.03, 8.10, 8.88, (7.45), 8.15, 9.56, 9.60, 9.01 = *9.02*
*LL 2H*: 3.34, 4.29, 3.81, (2.18), (7.04), 6.05, 3.93, 3.58, 4.08, 4.30, 5.30, 3.83 = *4.25*


----------



## Bindedsa (Jan 19, 2014)

Round 21
LLEO (I did OH) : 6.27, 9.24, 5.73, 2.32, 6.61, 7.74, 8.06, 7.08, 7.64, 7.6, 3.68, 3.68 = 6.42 // 3 were just PLL and on 12 My COLL skipped

I'll do more later


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Jan 21, 2014)

Shouldnt the resolute be up already


----------



## ThomasJE (Jan 21, 2014)

Antonie faz fan said:


> Shouldnt the resolute be up already



Yes, they should. But they aren't.

On a serious note, this round should end Wednesday afternoon/evening. A round may end up going on longer than it should for now because I am getting very busy now with exams and preparation.


----------



## ThomasJE (Feb 1, 2014)

*Round 41 Results*

Huge apologies for leaving this for a couple of weeks; I have just finished mocks and have had little time to do this. Anyway,

ROUND 41 IS NOW CLOSED.
Here are the results:

F2L 2H: 
1	-	Antonie faz fan	-	7.69
2	-	FaLoL	-	9.02
3	-	already1329	-	9.97
4	-	TDM	-	14.36
5	-	MarcelP	-	15.02
6	-	brian724080	-	16.75

F2L OH: 
1	-	Antonie faz fan	-	17.69

LL: 
1	-	Antonie faz fan	-	3.67
2	-	FaLoL	-	4.25
3	-	MarcelP	-	6.44

LLEO: 
1	-	Antonie faz fan	-	2.99
2	-	brian724080	-	3.67
3	-	already1329	-	4.03
4	-	TDM	-	4.64
5	-	Bindedsa (OH)	-	6.42

F2B: 
1	-	already1329	-	7.12
2	-	Antonie faz fan	-	12.41

L10P: 
1	-	already1329	-	5.26
2	-	Antonie faz fan	-	8.95

Congratulations to Antonie faz fan and already1329.
The round 42 scrambles will be up soon.


----------



## ThomasJE (Feb 1, 2014)

*Round 42 Scrambles*

ROUND 42 IS NOW OPEN.
Here are the scrambles:



Spoiler: F2L 2H




U2 B2 R2 U B2 R2 U R2 F2 R2 D F' U2 F2 L B2 R2 B D' L' B 
L2 B2 D2 U' F2 U' B2 U' B2 U L2 B' F' U' L2 D R' U B2 D2 F 
U2 R2 F B U' F L' B U' R L2 F2 B U2 B2 L2 F' L2 F' U2 R2 
L2 F2 D L2 U B2 L2 U' B2 R2 D R F R2 F L2 U' L2 D' U R' 
R2 F2 D2 B L2 R2 D2 B L2 B2 F2 U' R' B' F D' B' R' B L' U2 
L2 U L2 F2 L2 R2 U2 B2 F2 U' F R2 D2 L' D L R U B' R D 
R2 D B2 U2 R2 B2 U' F2 U F2 U R' B L B' F2 R2 B' U' L' U2 
D L2 F2 L2 D' R2 U L2 B2 D' F U2 R D' U' B L' R2 U F L 
D F2 U L2 D U B2 D L2 B2 F2 R B D R' F U B R2 D2 B2 
R2 B2 D' F2 U' F2 U B2 D' R2 U' B' D2 B2 D B2 L B R2 B R2 
R' U' F D B' U L2 F' L F' U F2 D' F2 D' R2 D B2 D' L2 D2 
U L2 U L2 U2 B2 D' F2 D B2 U R' F' L B' U L D2 B F2 D






Spoiler: F2L OH




F' U2 F' L2 F R2 D2 B R2 D2 F2 L' B' U R2 D F R2 D F2 L2 
L F2 R D2 R D2 L' B2 F2 R' F D' U2 L' B D F' L2 U L 
U2 L2 U2 R2 F2 D F2 D L2 D' U' F' R' U' R' D B' R2 F D2 U2 
D2 R U2 R B2 D2 L' D2 L2 U2 B2 D' B' L' R' F' L2 U' L2 R 
B2 F2 R2 U2 R B2 R' D2 R' D2 B2 U B' D U L B2 D U' R' F' 
B2 U2 L2 B R' L2 D' L' B U2 R F2 L B2 D2 L2 D2 R' L' 
L2 D2 R2 U' F2 L2 F2 R2 U F2 U' F D R' F' L2 D2 L2 B D R 
U2 L U2 R U2 F2 L R2 D2 L' B' R' U R2 F' D' B' F2 R2 
L' B2 L' F2 L U2 R' F2 D2 R' D2 B L2 F2 R F' U' L F' L2 
R' U' R' B U' D' R B' L' D' L' F2 R D2 L' F2 L B2 L B2 R' 
U2 L2 F D2 U2 B' U2 F' D2 R2 F' L U F' R U2 F' U' L D2 B2 
R U2 L2 D2 R U2 L B2 R2 B2 R' F U' R U' F' L D' R F2 L'






Spoiler: LL




F U R U' R' F U' R2 U R2 F2 D R2 D' R2 
R2 F2 R2 U2 F' U2 B' F2 R2 F R' B2 U2 B' R' F' 
U2 L2 F2 R D2 R' B2 F2 R' U R U' B' L U2 B2 L 
R2 F2 R2 F' U2 F' R2 B' R2 U2 F U' F' U2 B F U2 F' 
L' F2 L' F2 L' U2 R2 B2 D2 F2 L F' D R' D L2 B2 L R' 
U2 L2 R2 B D2 B L2 D2 R2 F2 U2 R' F' R2 B' L2 B R' 
U2 L2 D R2 U' R2 U L2 B2 U B R' F2 R F2 R' B F2 
B2 R2 F D2 B D2 F R2 F' U2 F R B R F2 R2 
F' U2 R2 F2 R2 F R2 B' D2 F D2 R' B R' U2 
B2 U' B2 U L2 R2 U' R2 D R2 U R F L' F L' R2 B2 R' 
L2 F' U2 F' R2 B L2 F' R2 F' L F2 R2 B D' R' D' R' F2 
F U2 F L2 B' R2 B L2 F' R2 F' U' R' F' U2 F U R






Spoiler: LLEO




U2 R2 F2 U2 R2 F2 R2 U2 B' R2 B D B' R2 B D' F2 
F D B2 D' F L2 U R2 F2 U' L2 D R2 D' F2 U' 
F2 R2 F' R2 F' U2 F U2 F2 U B U' B' F U' 
U2 F' L2 B' U2 B U2 F' L2 F' R2 D B2 D' R2 F' 
F' D' B D F' D' B' U B2 D F2 D' B2 D F2 U' F2 U' 
U' B2 U R2 F2 U' R2 U' B2 R2 U2 R D' L2 D R 
L2 U F2 U' B2 U F2 U' B2 L' U' R' U L' U' R 
R2 F2 L2 B D2 B' L2 F' R2 B F' U' F' U B' F 
R2 F2 R U2 R U2 R2 B2 R F2 R U' R' U R' B2 R2 
L' D R' U R U' D R' D2 R' U2 F2 D2 F2 U2 R L B2 
R U2 F2 R2 B2 R D2 R D2 R' D2 B' F' U2 B' F' R' 
U F B' U F' U F U2 B U2 F' L2 F' L2 F2 U2 F'






Spoiler: F2B




D B2 R2 F2 L2 D F2 D B2 F2 D' F L2 U' F L2 U' R F D' L' 
U L2 F2 U' R2 F2 D' L2 F2 D' B2 R' U' F2 R2 F U B2 F2 R' U' 
L2 R2 D L2 D' L2 U B2 L2 D2 U' L D L F R2 U' R' D R' B' 
U F' R B L2 B U L2 F D2 R2 U2 F2 L2 D' L2 B2 D F2 
D' B2 L2 U' L2 B2 L2 B2 U' F2 U' L U2 B D' B' L' D2 U 
D2 B' R2 U2 R' F B' U B2 R D' R2 F2 D' B2 L2 B2 L2 U2 L2 D2 
U L2 B2 D2 U B2 D R2 U' F2 R2 F' U2 R2 D' F' L D' B2 R' D' 
U' B2 U2 L2 B2 L2 B2 D L2 D2 F D' F U B2 L D2 F' L2 
D' F2 D L2 R2 U' L2 D2 U' R2 U' R' U' R2 B' F D' L R2 
L2 U2 L' F2 L F2 U2 R' B2 F2 U2 F U F2 R' B' L U' L' F' L2 
F2 R2 F2 D F2 R2 U F2 R2 D2 B D2 L' D2 R2 D' R2 B D' B' 
L B2 R' D2 F2 R' D2 B2 D2 B2 R2 D' F' D2 L2 B' L' B U'






Spoiler: L10P




M L2 D' L2 U' B2 L2 D2 F2 R2 D' F L2 B L' B' L' F L2 
M U2 L F2 R D2 R' F2 L' R2 F2 R2 U' L R' F L' R U 
M2 R2 F R2 B' R2 D2 R2 B U2 L2 F D L D' U B' U B F' U 
M' R L U2 D' R D' F' R2 U2 L B2 L U2 L' F2 L2 F2 
L' F2 R' B2 R F2 L' D2 L' F2 L' B F2 D' L D B' U2 F2 
M' U' L2 U2 R2 F2 R2 U B2 R2 F2 R' U2 R D' R' U2 R' 
R' B' U2 F R' D2 F L' B2 D2 R2 U' L2 F2 B2 D L2 U2 B2 
M U R' L2 B R2 B' R U2 F2 D F2 U B2 U R2 L2 F2 U2 
U R2 D F2 L2 U L2 U' R2 U R' U F L R' D' L' F R2 
U' F2 D R2 D B2 D2 F2 D R2 D F R' D' R' D' U2 L2 B' U 
R F R2 F' R' F2 R2 U2 F2 U' R2 F2 U L2 D L2 
B U2 B' U2 F U2 F' U2 F U2 L' B' L U' F' R' F' R




Good luck!


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Feb 1, 2014)

nice! might try to do round 42 at my comp tomorrow


----------



## TDM (Feb 1, 2014)

*Round:* 42
*Event:* F2L 2H
*Times:* 10.46, 6.88, 10.21, 7.73, 15.27, 11.04, 9.54, 9.98, 10.36, 6.32, 9.87, 7.36
*Average:* 9.34
*Event:* LL
*Times:* 3.02, 6.48, 5.83, 4.23, 5.59, 6.65, 6.73, 5.56, 4.36, 6.89, 5.81, 4.95
*Average:* 5.62
*Event:* EOLL
*Times:* 4.91, 4.48, 4.17, 4.30, 4.10, 3.62, 6.28, 4.05, 5.96, 3.68, 3.69, 5.48
*Average:* 4.48

That fourth F2L could've been PB single :fp And maybe the twelfth too... both had very easy LLs.
Too many consecutive same OLLs... I kept thinking I'd done the wrong scramble until I got a different PLL.
I haven't been doing ZZ all week, and this felt like a fail... apparently it wasn't.


----------



## already1329 (Feb 2, 2014)

*Round 42*

*F2B* Average of 12: *6.88*
6.30, 5.93, 8.05, (4.72), (9.05), 6.80, 6.88, 7.86, 6.06, 8.11, 6.09, 6.72

*L10P* Average of 12: *4.64*
4.13, (5.55), 4.96, 4.80, 4.34, 5.36, 4.71, 4.72, 4.15, 4.25, 4.94, (2.80)


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Feb 2, 2014)

Forgot to mention, congrats to already1329 !


----------



## pijok (Feb 4, 2014)

*Round 42*

*F2B* Average of 12: *6.81*
(8.65), 8.37, 6.81, 6.05, 6.65, 6.27, 7.35, (5.56), 6.20, 7.30, 6.40, 6.69

*L10P* Average of 12: *5.11*
(4.31), 4.86, 5.38, 4.87, 4.35, (16.20), 6.65, 5.58, 4.89, 4.82, 4.59, 5.08


----------



## Zamulacz (Feb 15, 2014)

*F2L 2H* 10.44, 17.35, 9.15, 11.89, 8.46, 13.38, 10.21, 9.76, 9.12, 9.59, 10.23, 9.78 = *10.36*

*LL* 4.70, 4.52, 4.31, 5.04, 5.37, 4.81, 4.57, 4.80, 3.99, 4.35, 5.99, 7.05 = *4.85*


----------



## rubikmaster (Jul 22, 2015)

So I thought it'd be fun to start this up again. Three and a half years ago I created the original F2L Competition and it was really fun. At the peak of it's popularity it had over 30 competitors per round. Eventually I stopped organizing the rounds and other people took over, which also led to the creation of other substep competitions which were eventually all merged into this thread. And now I've decided to reboot this Substeb Competition.

We're going to start this round off with 8 categories. F2L and LL for CFOP solvers and F2B and L10P (Last 10 pieces - CMLL + LSE) for Roux solvers. Each of those will have a Two-Handed and One-Handed category. If I receive multiple demands for other categories to be added (e.g. ZZ substeps) I will add them. 

Here are the rules:
1. You can compete in as many categories as you like. 
2. To participate you must do an average of 12 using the provided scrambles for the categories you're taking part in. For F2L and F2B, scramble using white on bottom and green in front. For LL and L10P scramble using your top layer color on U. I will be using Mark 2: WCA-Style Puzzle Scrambler for the F2L and F2B scrambles, and csTimer for the LL and L10P scrambles. 
3. A 15 second inspection time may be used for all categories.
4. Once you're done, you will post your times and averages in this thread.
5. For F2L and F2B: If you're color neutral you will have to complete the entire cube before you can go on to the next scramble.
6. Have fun!

If you want to, feel free to make a video. It would be a great way of acquiring more participants through YouTube. 

When a round ends, the results will be posted and a new round will begin immediately. New rounds will begin each Wednesday.

So here it is everyone, Round 1!







*F2L 2H*


Spoiler



1. F U2 D F U F D L' B' R2 U2 L D2 L' B2 L' F2 L2 F2 U2 
2. D2 R2 F2 R D2 U2 L' U2 B2 R2 D2 U' F L D L' B2 R D B R' 
3. F' R2 B' U D R D2 L B' R' F2 B2 D B2 D L2 U B2 U' L2 B2 
4. F R2 B D2 F' L2 F L2 D2 L2 B L' B2 L U2 F' U' L' F2 D' 
5. F2 D2 L2 U2 F2 D2 F L2 B D2 L2 U F R D' U' L' D L D2 U 
6. B2 L2 F2 D' R2 B2 D B2 D2 R2 U R' F2 L2 D2 F' D L' F D R 
7. U' L2 U2 L2 F2 U F2 D2 F2 R2 D' B U2 R F' D' L2 D' B R' F2 
8. B2 R2 U2 F2 U2 R' D2 R' B2 D2 R' D' R' F' R' U2 L R' B' D R2 
9. U' R2 U2 L2 B2 D' U2 B2 F2 R2 U2 F L' R U B2 L U' B' R' U' 
10. U2 B2 F2 L' B2 F2 R F2 U2 L2 R2 B' L' D2 L' D2 R2 F2 R' U 
11. D2 B' L2 D2 B2 R2 B' U2 L2 D2 F2 L F' D2 F' R' D B2 D U F' 
12. B' R2 B2 R2 F' D2 F' D2 B2 R2 F' U' L' B F' U2 F' L' F' L



*F2L OH*


Spoiler



1. L2 U' L2 U L2 B2 R2 D2 R2 F2 U B' R B' U2 L U2 R2 U B' U' 
2. B' L D' F' R' L2 U' L' D L' B R2 L2 F' U2 B' U2 R2 F' D2 
3. B2 L' R' B2 U2 R2 D2 L' D2 F2 D R2 U B L R2 U' R U2 R' 
4. F2 R2 F U' L' U' L2 B' R D F' R2 B R2 U2 F2 R2 U2 L2 B2 
5. D B' L2 D' L B U B2 D L B2 U F2 U' B2 U F2 U' L2 D R2 
6. D2 L D' B2 U R2 B2 D' L F D' B2 R2 U B2 R2 D2 F2 L2 D L2 
7. R2 U2 B2 F2 U R2 F2 U' B2 D' U' L' D2 B' F L B2 U' B' R D' 
8. U2 B U2 F L2 B L2 U2 F U2 B' L' D2 U' F' R B' D U L2 B' 
9. D R' F2 U' R2 F U R' B' R2 L2 D' F2 D2 F2 R2 U' R2 L2 D2 
10. R2 D' F2 D2 U' R2 F2 U B2 U L2 F R2 D' U R' B' L2 R D 
11. R2 U2 B2 U' L2 U' R2 D U L2 R2 F L B' R D' L D2 U F' D' 
12. U' B2 L2 R2 D B2 U' B2 R2 B2 L2 B L' U' B2 D2 L U L2 B2 D'



*LL 2H*


Spoiler



1. U' L' B' R B' R2 B2 R B2 R D2 R' D2 L B2
2. F R2 F' U2 B U' B2 F D' R' D B R F'
3. B D' B2 U R2 U2 R2 B U' B2 D B U2 B
4. R B2 R F2 L' D2 B2 L2 F L' F2 R2 F'
5. U' L U L2 B' U' B U L2 U2 L'
6. B U2 B2 U' B2 U' F' L2 F L2 B' L2 B L2 B'
7. R D' L2 B2 D R2 U' L' F L' U F R U
8. F2 L2 B L2 F L' B2 U' B U2 L U F
9. F' U2 R' U L' U D2 L U2 L' U2 D2 R L F
10. B' R2 D2 F' D2 B' D2 B D2 R' B R' U' F R U R'
11. L' F' L F2 R' F R F2 U D L2 D' B2 U B2 L2
12. R U2 R2 F2 R' U2 R2 F D R2 U2 R D' F2 R



*LL OH*


Spoiler



1. B L2 F2 D2 L' D2 R F2 R' U' F' U2 L' U' B' F
2. U2 F' D2 B2 D L D L2 D2 L' D2 L' D2 L2 B2 D2 F
3. L2 B2 R B' L B' L' B2 R' B2 L2
4. B L2 U' L2 U L2 U B' U' F R U' R' F' U'
5. F' R2 B2 F2 R F2 R' B2 R2 F U' R' U R
6. F' U2 F U2 F' U B' F U F' U' B F
7. F2 D2 L2 B L2 D2 F' R' F' R U' B U B'
8. B' R2 U2 B2 L2 F' D F D' F' D L B' L U'
9. R2 D' R2 U R2 D' F2 D2 R2 U' L' R' F' U2 F L R
10. U' R U R' U R' F2 D2 L2 D L2 D F2 R
11. L2 F2 R2 F' R2 F' L2 B' U2 R2 D' R' D R' B2 U2 B'
12. R' F' L F R F2 L' F2 R U2 R' U2



*F2B 2H*


Spoiler



1. B2 R2 U' L2 U2 L2 B2 D2 B2 U' L F' D2 L2 R' U' L D2 R' D2 F' 
2. D2 L2 B2 R2 F2 D B2 F2 L2 F2 U F' D2 U2 L B U' B' L U B2 
3. L2 D2 B L2 U2 F D2 R2 F R2 F' U' L2 R' D' R2 D R F2 U' R2 
4. L2 U R2 U2 L2 U F2 U' L2 U' L2 B' U2 F' L2 R2 B U' R B' U' 
5. D R2 U' L2 D' R2 B2 D B2 F2 R2 F D' R' F' D2 U' L2 F' L' U 
6. U2 F2 D2 U2 L2 U2 F L2 B L2 B2 D R2 D2 B' U' B' U R B' F 
7. U' F2 D2 B2 D' L2 D' R2 U2 F2 L2 F' L B2 R2 F D L2 R' B2 U2 
8. U2 F R2 B2 F D2 F R2 F D2 L' U' F' R' B2 D R F2 U2 R' 
9. U2 L2 F2 R F2 D2 R2 F2 L' B2 R2 U' L' R' F' L R2 D L2 F 
10. R2 D' R2 D' U' B2 U' R2 D F2 L B F' L2 F' D2 F U' F' L' R 
11. U2 B2 U2 R' D2 L R D2 B2 F2 R' F D L' D R2 D2 B' U2 R' D' 
12. U F2 R2 F2 U2 R2 U' L2 B2 D' L R2 B' F L' F L' R2 D2



*F2B OH*


Spoiler



1. D' B' L F U L2 B U F R F2 B2 R2 B2 U L2 U' L2 U2 L2 D' 
2. L2 R2 F' U2 L2 F' D2 F2 L2 F U2 L' B F U L F2 R U' L D 
3. F2 R F' R2 B U2 D' F2 U F B2 R2 D2 R' F2 B2 D2 R B2 D2 R2 
4. D2 B2 L2 B2 R2 U' L2 U F2 R2 U2 B R F2 D2 B2 D' F L2 F' R 
5. D2 F2 D2 L2 D' F2 R2 D F2 R2 U2 F U' R' B2 F L U' B2 R' D 
6. D F D2 R D2 R D B' U' L F D2 B' U2 L2 U2 L2 F2 B' L2 D2 
7. B2 R2 D B2 D' L2 U L2 D2 B2 F' U L B2 R' B D' U' R2 F' U2 
8. R2 F' R2 B' L2 D2 B2 L2 R2 U2 F' U L' B2 F R D' L U' F2 D' 
9. B L2 F' L2 U2 R2 F' R2 D2 F2 D' B' R U L2 D2 B D L' B' F 
10. B U L F' L2 U' L U2 D' F' L2 U2 R2 D2 F2 R2 D2 F D2 F' 
11. B2 U' F2 D' L2 B2 D2 B2 D F2 U' F R' D' B2 U' L F R B2 D2 
12. U2 B2 F2 R2 D2 F2 U F2 U' F2 L' F U' R2 D R B F' L B2 U



*L10P 2H*


Spoiler



1. L U2 R2 D' L2 D' L2 D2 L' R F' U' F U R
2. F' L U2 R' F' D R U2 L F2 U2 F L2 U2 L2 F L2 F L2 U2
3. F' D' F2 D2 B' R' L2 B U B2 L D2 R D2 R' U2 R2 x
4. L' D2 R2 F2 R2 D L2 B2 U R' B R U' R2 U' R x'
5. U2 L F' L F' R2 B' D2 B D L2 B2 R2
6. R D' L2 U L' D2 B2 L2 U F L2 B D2 L2 F R2 F2 x
7. D2 R' B' L B' R' U' R2 U' R2 D B2 D' B2 R x'
8. B D' R' D' B' U' B2 U D R B2 R' L B2 x'
9. F' L F' R B U R' U' F2 R2 B' L2 B R2 U2 R2 L' x2
10. R' F' U' F2 U' R' F' L' U2 R2 D B2 D' L2 D2 L'
11. R2 L' B' L2 F L F' R2 F2 L2 U2 R2 B L2 D' x2
12. R D F D2 F2 D' F L' F R2 U2 R2 B2 L2 D L2 B2 x



*L10P OH*


Spoiler



1. U2 L2 U' R2 D' B2 F2 L' F D2 B2 U2 R' D' R' F' L x
2. D R2 B2 R2 D2 B D2 B' D2 R' B' L R2 U2 R2 x'
3. U F' U2 F2 U2 L2 B L B L2 F R2 F L x2
4. B2 L D2 L B2 R' F2 B D' B D' R F D2 R' x2
5. U' L' B2 L2 F R2 F' R' F2 L D2 R' D2 L2 U2 R U'
6. B' R2 D U F2 R2 D B2 R2 D R F' U2 F U F2 R' D' x2
7. B' D B R' L U' B' L2 D L2 U B2 D B2 D' x'
8. R2 D2 F2 L D2 R' F2 L U' F R' D' L' B2 F' D' L' x'
9. U R2 B2 R' B' L U2 R' F' L B2 R' D2 R B2 L2
10. L2 B2 D L2 U' F2 U L2 B' U' F' R' F U B U' B2 U x2
11. L' D2 L2 R2 F2 D2 L' D' R F2 U L U B2 L B x'
12. R' L U L' U2 L U' F R2 L' B2 L' D2 B2 R' B2 L U2


----------



## rubikmaster (Jul 22, 2015)

*F2L 2H*
12.83, (13.17), 12.04, 11.72, 11.63, 10.33, 11.39, 10.97, 11.94, 12.02, (9.95), 12.62 = *11.75*
This was a somewhat bad average except for the 2 10s and a 9.

*LL 2H*
4.54, 5.55, 4.78, (5.87), 5.60, (4.10), 4.93, 4.73, 5.28, 4.26, 4.80, 4.68 = *4.92*
Pretty good average. I haven't done LL scramnbles in a while so I was quite surprised with my average being sub-5.


----------



## RjFx2 (Jul 23, 2015)

*F2L 2H*
14.60, 20.31, 12.73, 20.85, 13.93, 12.40, 16.30, 11.63, 14.51, 13.58, (11.48), (21.28) = *15.08*

*LL 2H*
4.78, 5.63, 5.38, (8.96), 6.18, (3.85), 7.95, 5.71, 7.11, 6.53, 8.16, 8.55 = *6.60*

So glad this is back, thanks rubikmaster. Didn't do as good as I should've, though.
I believe the last one i did was cfop substep, but that ended as well.


----------



## Berd (Jul 23, 2015)

*F2L 2H*
10.76, (8.15), 11.32, 11.64, (15.15), 11.08, 11.42, 15.08, 12.52, 14.27, 9.72, 13.60 = *12.14*

*LL 2H*
(3.59), (6.23), 4.13, 4.31, 5.13, 4.06, 5.75, 5.38, 3.83, 4.80, 4.25, 4.71 = *4.64*

*F2B 2H*
13.96, 15.45, 15.81, (8.93), 14.13, 13.46, 11.82, 9.72, 21.35, 12.99, 15.21, (26.22) = *14.39*

*10LP 2H*
12.48, 11.26, (14.49), (8.35), 10.67, 11.77, 10.78, 10.17, 10.95, 9.27, 8.40, 11.75 = *10.75*


----------



## mati1242 (Jul 23, 2015)

*F2L 2H:*
10.71, 7.54, 7.20, 7.90, 6.99, 7.99, 6.41, 9.22, 8.34, 5.44, 7.00, 7.54 = *7.61 *

*LL 2H:*
2.77, 2.57, 3.89, 4.07, 4.04, 3.18, 3.46, 3.05, 3.76, 3.14, 4.21, 4.57 = *3.56*


----------



## YTCuber (Jul 28, 2015)

*LL 2H = 5.94*
12:	00:10.62	x
11:	00:04.15	x
10:	00:06.68	x
9:	00:04.91	x
8:	00:05.95	x
7:	00:06.84	x
6:	00:04.50	x
5:	00:04.71	x
4:	00:06.18	x
3:	00:04.67	x
2:	00:06.28	x
1:	00:05.77	x


----------



## Reprobate (Jul 28, 2015)

*F2L 2H* – 19.26, 16.98, 25.85, 19.75, 19.80,27.32, 26.31, (27.61), (16.53), 17.57, 25.83, 23.58 = *22.23*

*F2L OH* – 1:12.23, 1:03.46, 57.76, (1:40.87), 1:15.05, 1:04.72, 1:12.42, (56.07), 59.82, 58.01, 1:39.35, 1:09.18 = *1:09.20*

*LL 2H* – 16.50, 11.45, 18.85, 20.52, 11.29, 11.12, 16.41, 16.69, 9.52, 15.12, 14.96+, 27.36 = *15.29*


----------



## NeilH (Jul 28, 2015)

*F2L 2H* - 13.20, 13.06, 10.53, 14.71, 9.52, 12.72, 13.66, 11.36, 13.21, 12.55, 11.35, 11.81 = *12.34*

*LL 2H* - 6.43, 5.54, 3.93, 9.76, 9.17, 7.35, 9.91, 6.83, 5.14, 12.83, 11.19, 8.35 = *7.97*

*F2B 2H* - 15.76, 13.03, 14.94, 11.99, 14.87, 11.40, 11.79, 10.79, 9.64, 15.06, 18.21, 14.47 = *13.41*


----------



## TheSquareOne (Jul 29, 2015)

*F2L 2H: * 31.13, 29.43, 28.51, 22.17, 23.69, 30.81, 31.70, (37.53), 26.98, 24.48, (19.90), 30.34 = *27.92*

*LL 2H:* 8.67, 12.38, 10.90, 11.48, 13.13, (8.60), 16.77, 15.31, (19.47), 12.67, 11.50, 15.55 = *12.84*


----------



## AndersB (Jul 29, 2015)

*F2L 2H:*
9.26, 6.03, 6.23, 9.62, 6.07, 7.24, 7.22, 7.32, 6.96, 6.70, 9.40, 6.46 = *7.29*

*LL 2H:* 
3.38, 3.92, 3.29, 2.86, 3.74, 2.63, 5.11, 4.31, 3.06, 3.54, 2.94, 3.11 = *3.42*

*LL OH:*
6.21, 6.22, 5.47, 7.42, 8.21, 4.70, 6.31, 4.07, 7.10, 4.49, 5.71, 7.07 = *6.07*


----------



## rubikmaster (Jul 29, 2015)

*Round 1 Results!*

The first round of the reboot of this competition has ended guys. I was afraid we wouldn't have much interest at first, but I think it turned out okay. Here are the results!

*F2L 2H* 
1. AndersB - 7.29 
2. mati1242 - 7.61 
3. rubikmaster - 11.75
4. Berd - 12.14
5. NeilH - 12.34
6. RjFx2 - 15.08
7. Reprobate - 22.23
8. TheSquareOne - 27.92

*F2L OH*
1. Reprobate - 1:09.20

*LL 2H*
1. AndersB - 3.42
2. mati1242 - 3.56 
3. Berd - 4.64
4. rubikmaster - 4.92
5. YTCuber - 5.94
6. RjFx2 - 6.60
7. NeilH - 7.97
8. TheSquareOne - 12.84
9. Reprobate - 15.29 

*LL OH*
1. AndersB - 6.07


*F2B 2H*
1. NeilH - 13.41 
2. Berd - 14.39

*L10P 2H *
1. Berd - 10.75

Congrats to AndersB, Reprobate, NeilH and Berd!

I'm going to discontinue F2B OH and L10P OH for now since no interest has been shown. If you'd like to participate in these categories, make sure to let me now here on this thread and I'll bring them back if enough people would be willing to participate.


----------



## rubikmaster (Jul 29, 2015)

*Round 2!*







*F2L 2H*


Spoiler



1. L2 F2 U F2 L2 U2 L2 F2 U2 F2 D2 F D F2 U L D2 F' R D2 B' 
2. U2 R2 U2 L2 U2 B2 L2 D' F2 R2 U B D2 R' U' F' D R U B' R2 
3. R U' B L2 B' U F' L' B U2 L2 U2 L2 U' L2 U' R2 F2 D' B2 
4. R2 D L U' L F' B2 R L' B R2 L2 U' B2 R2 D B2 R2 U L2 D 
5. U2 L2 U2 L B2 R2 B2 R' B2 D2 F' R2 D L' U2 L' F' R B U 
6. D2 R' D2 R2 F2 L2 B2 R' U2 F' U L' R2 D F' U R2 B2 L2 
7. D2 F2 U2 L2 U2 R2 U2 B' R2 B D B2 L B U2 L2 U B D2 B R 
8. L2 F U2 R D' F B' U' D R D2 F L2 B' R2 F B' U2 L2 F D2 
9. B2 U F2 U2 F2 U' B2 R2 B2 D' U L D' F D2 R D2 F' D' B' D' 
10. L2 R2 F D2 B' R2 D2 B2 R2 D2 L2 R' U2 B D B U' F2 U2 R' F 
11. B' L B D F2 R D' L U L B2 D2 F L2 U2 B R2 U2 R2 U2 B 
12. D2 U2 B2 R B2 F2 U2 B2 L2 B2 R B' D' L2 R B' R2 D L B2 F



*F2L OH*


Spoiler



1. D L2 D' L2 R2 F2 U' B2 R2 B2 D2 R' D' B' L' F' R' F2 D2 R2 
2. F R F2 U' R L F D' F2 L' D2 R2 B' R2 F' B2 U2 B U2 L2 B' 
3. R2 U2 B2 F D2 L2 U2 R2 U2 B2 L2 D B F' L B' D' L R F' U2 
4. B2 D2 L' U2 L' U2 B2 F2 R2 B2 R B' U2 F' D2 U' R2 B2 L B D2 
5. U2 L2 D R2 U' R2 B2 U2 L2 F2 D L' R2 D F2 R' D2 B' D2 L' U2 
6. B R F U2 L B2 D F D R' B2 L2 D' L2 U D R2 B2 D' R2 B2 
7. R2 D2 L2 U F2 U L2 U L2 D2 B U L D' L' F' D' B2 U2 F2 
8. D2 R' U2 L U2 F2 U2 F2 R' F2 D2 B' D' L F R F' L2 B2 F2 
9. F2 D B2 D' F2 L2 D2 U' L2 D L2 B F2 L F' L2 U B' R' B' U 
10. D F' L F' R' B2 D' R2 F' B2 D2 R2 D F2 U B2 D F2 R2 F2 
11. D2 U2 B' R2 F' R2 D2 R2 U2 R2 F' D' R D L' U L D2 U B' 
12. R U2 F2 L2 F R2 L D' F U D2 F2 U2 B2 R B2 R' D2 L2 U2 R



*LL 2H*


Spoiler



1. U' B' L F2 L B2 L' F2 L B2 L2 B
2. B' R2 F2 D2 L D L' D F2 R2 B U
3. U B U2 B' U2 F' L' U B U' L' B' L2 F
4. B R2 D2 L2 D2 L' D2 L' D2 R2 U L U' L2 B' U
5. U2 R2 D L2 D F2 L D R' D2 L D' R'
6. F2 U F2 U' F2 U F' L' F' U2 F L F U2 F2
7. R B U B' U' B2 R F2 R' B2 R F2 R2
8. F' L2 U L2 U' L2 U' B' F U R' U R B
9. F U2 F' U2 F' L2 B2 L' F L B2 L2 U
10. B2 L2 B2 U2 R' U2 R U2 R B' R' B' L2 B2
11. F' L2 F' R2 F L2 F' R2 F L' U' L U F
12. B2 R2 U B2 L2 F2 D2 R2 D L' R F' R2 F' L' R'



*LL OH*


Spoiler



1. U2 L2 D L2 U' L D' L2 B2 U2 B U B L
2. B D' B2 U' R2 U' F R F' R B' D B2
3. R2 B2 U B2 D' R2 D U F2 L F L' F2 R F' R'
4. F' U B U' F U' B2 R2 D2 F2 D F2 D R2 B
5. B U2 B' U2 B2 R2 F' D2 L' D' B D' B' F R2 B2 U'
6. R2 D L2 F2 D R2 U L B2 R B2 D2 B' L B' R'
7. R' U2 R' D2 L2 B' U2 L2 D2 F' U R' U R
8. L' B L' U' L2 B2 L2 U' L2 U2 B L2 F' D2 B D2 F
9. F' L U' F' U F U L' F' U2 F U2 F
10. L' U2 L R U' L' U R' U B' U B L
11. L F2 L2 R2 B' R2 B L2 F2 L' B' R B R' U
12. R B2 R D2 L F L F' L2 D2 R' B2 R'



*F2B*


Spoiler



1. F2 L2 U' R2 D' B2 F2 U' F2 U B D R U B U2 R2 D' B' R 
2. F D R' D' B U' F2 D' R B U2 B2 L2 F L2 D2 F' D2 L2 B' 
3. D2 L2 U B2 D' U' F2 D' B2 L2 F2 L' F D2 U B2 L B U L' R2 
4. B2 L2 R2 F2 D' B2 U F2 U2 B2 D' R U2 B F' U' L B' L' D' B 
5. L' F2 U2 R U2 R' D2 F2 D2 F2 L' F D B L B' L F R' D2 R 
6. D2 L2 U2 R2 U F2 R2 U' L2 B2 U2 L' B U R F R F2 L' R' B 
7. R' L2 F2 L2 U' L' B' L B R L2 F U2 F' U2 L2 D2 B L2 B2 L2 
8. L' U2 B L' F' D F' B2 L' B U2 B2 U R2 F2 U L2 F2 D2 F2 
9. B' R2 D2 F' R2 D2 R2 F' U2 B L2 D' B' L R2 U' R2 D2 F L' U' 
10. U L' F2 D F' D2 L B D2 B' D2 L' F2 B2 R' U2 R D2 B2 D2 R' 
11. R' B2 D R2 F2 D F D' L F R2 F' U2 F' R2 F' L2 D2 L2 B 
12. D2 L' F2 U2 F2 L2 D2 L' F2 L2 B L' F2 D2 U2 L' D' L U'



*L10P*


Spoiler



1. B2 D2 R2 B L2 B' U2 L2 F' L' F L' R U' L' U' x'
2. B F D2 U2 B' L2 B' L2 F' U B2 F2 D' R B L R2 x
3. R' L B' R2 B2 R D2 L2 U L F2 R F2 D2 L B2 R x'
4. D R' B' L B R2 L' D' L D' R2 D L2 D' L2 U2 x'
5. U2 B L2 B R2 B' L2 B L' R' D2 L' R x2
6. D2 F2 R2 U2 L2 D2 F2 D' L2 B2 R' F D U2 L F2 D B' R' x
7. U2 F D F L D R' B' D2 R2 D2 R B2 R' D2 R2 F2 B2 x'
8. B2 F2 D L2 F2 D B2 L2 F2 U2 F' U' L D F' L' D' U F' x2
9. D2 R F D' F2 R2 F L' F L2 B2 L2 D R2 D' L2 x'
10. R' D' L U' L' D' L2 U2 F2 R' F2 L D2 L' U2 L' U x'
11. F' U2 F R2 B L2 D' L D B D' R D2 L' R' x2
12. R' U' R2 U R2 U L2 D2 R2 F' D' F D' L2 B' R' U



*Good luck everyone!*


----------



## RjFx2 (Jul 30, 2015)

*F2L 2H*
16.21, 15.21, 12.28, (17.25), 12.10, (10.98), 12.13, 11.00, 13.18, 14.78, 11.51, 14.33 = *13.28*
*LL 2H*
4.98, 7.61, 4.58, 5.61, (3.20), (26.26), 10.05, 5.98, 6.38, 7.26, 6.83, 7.46 = *6.679*

sub-20


----------



## muchacho (Jul 30, 2015)

*F2B*
39.66 43.89 38.01 35.52 35.52 42.94 23.56 33.64 42.10 36.32 26.84 33.25 = 36.38

*L10P*
20.78 (29.47) 21.51 23.12 26.22 25.54 27.27 24.57 21.05 21.88 25.51 22.83 = 23.95


----------



## Reprobate (Jul 30, 2015)

*F2L 2H* – 25.40, 23.29, (26.68), 23.01, (17.99), 18.15, 19.92, 26.43, 18.43, 19.76, 25.15, 22.48 = *22.20*

*F2L OH* – (1:28.17), 1:01.70, 50.33, 1:26.22, 1:01.03, 1:10.83, 55.00, 1:00.33, 59.05, (44.81), 59.77, 57.15 = *1:02.14*

*LL 2H* – 13.55, 11.06, 13.56, 15.20, (DNF),12.48, 15.27, 15.60, (7.43), 33.81, 12.63, 14.22 = *15.74*

LL was pretty frustrating, since I DNF'd the easiest scramble, then had the first ever pop on this cube and ended up having to count the 33. Oh, well.


----------



## TheSquareOne (Jul 30, 2015)

*F2L 2H:* 28.26 32.11 23.01 32.63 25.28 30.04 28.81 26.10 19.63 (19.06) 26.21 (33.79) = *27.21*

*LL 2H:* (26.57) 14.24 10.30 7.85 (5.16) 15.51 14.68 14.50 10.47 10.22 12.60 9.68 = *12:01*


----------



## rubikmaster (Jul 31, 2015)

*F2L 2H:*
(13.29), 12.12, 11.90, 12.33, 10.81, 10.76, 10.97, 12.44, 12.17, 12.08, (10.52), 11.86 = *11.75*
Exact same average as the last round, lol.
Honestly, I'm surprised it was sub-12. I wasn't really warmed up and my cube was kind of sluggish today so I wasn't expecting a good average.

*LL 2H:*
4.57, 5.40, 5.05, 4.40, (2.04), (5.83), 5.48, 4.97, 4.88, 3.72, 5.66, 3.48 = *4.76*
Nice average. Quite a few easy OLLs in this one, plus an OLL skip on the 5th one. On the last scramble I felt so bad I didn't know the 2-flip alg so I was left with OLL + U perm.

*F2L OH*
29.19, 20.72, 32.15, 27.16, 26.07, (33.38), 25.57, 25.09, 27.08, 22.53, (19.49), 27.18 = *26.27*
Decided to try OH just for the lols, I haven't done OH in like 3 or 4 years, so I had no idea what my times would be. I'm actually pretty satisfied.


----------



## YTCuber (Jul 31, 2015)

LL 2H=*4.94*
12:	00:03.44	x
11:	00:06.63	x
10:	00:05.85	x
9:	00:05.86	x
8:	00:06.07	x
7:	00:05.77	x
6:	00:04.73	x
5:	00:01.91	x
4:	00:04.48	x
3:	00:03.59	x
2:	00:06.12	x
1:	00:04.85	x


----------



## NeilH (Aug 2, 2015)

*F2L 2H:* 11.36, 11.95, 11.50, 13.81, 11.66, 12.41, 15.52, 11.73, 11.50, 13.30, 13.33, 20.66 = *12.67*

*LL 2H:* 6.49, 6.02, 6.20, 7.66, 5.62, 8.16, 7.50, 5.79, 8.20, 7.00, 8.35, 4.11 = *6.86*

*F2B:* 19.86, 11.59, 13.71, 15.63, 10.81, 20.35, 8.49, 14.82, 12.56, 9.93, 7.35, 13.16 = *13.06*

*L10P:* 12.07, 13.61, 13.41, 12.17, 9.63, 13.11, 11.06, 10.32, 11.66, 12.58, 12.47, 12.02 = *12.09*


----------



## AndersB (Aug 2, 2015)

*F2L OH:*
7.25, 8.15, 11.43, 8.36, 12.95, 10.91, 10.51, 9.50, 9.63, 8.42, 9.41, 12.79 = *9.91*
*LL 2H:*
2.15, 3.28, 3.50, 4.81, 1.57, 5.44, 2.87, 2.46, 3.93, 3.23, 4.28, 2.61 = *3.31*
*L10P:*
6.97, 6.75, 4.58, 5.84, 6.46, 8.51, 5.83, 4.70, 5.75, 4.24, 6.04, 3.96 = *5.72*


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Aug 2, 2015)

2H F2L
Generated By csTimer on 2015-8-2
solves/total: 12/12

single
best: 4.22
worst: 8.22

mean of 3
current: 6.69 (σ = 1.36)
best: 5.27 (σ = 1.01)

avg of 5
current: 6.64 (σ = 0.36)
best: 5.73 (σ = 0.44)

avg of 12
current: 6.25 (σ = 0.56)
best: 6.25 (σ = 0.56)

Average: 6.25 (σ = 0.56)
Mean: 6.25

Time List:
1. 6.86 B F2 L D2 F2 L R2 D2 U2 B2 D2 L2 F' R U' B U F U' F' 
2. 6.46 F D F2 U' R2 D B2 R2 D R2 B2 D R' B' L R2 B D2 U' B' 
3. 5.60 U2 F2 L' D2 B2 L' U2 L' F2 L D' R B U B L' R' U L2 B' 
4. 6.49 D B2 D' F' L B2 U L R2 B U2 F L2 U2 L2 B L2 D2 B R' 
5. 5.36 U' R2 F' L2 F R2 F2 D2 R2 U2 L2 F' L F D' U R' D2 U' B' L 
6. 6.22 B2 R' D2 L D2 R2 B2 R2 F2 U2 D' F' R F U B2 R B R2 B' 
7. 4.22 F' L2 D2 R2 F R2 F U2 B2 D2 F' U' L F' D R' D U2 L D R' 
8. 6.99 B' L2 U L' U R2 D2 B R2 D2 R F2 L' B2 R' D2 R D2 B2 D' 
9. 6.66 F2 R2 D2 R' B2 L' R' B2 D2 R2 D F L2 R F U' F R2 
10. 6.27 L2 D' F B' D R2 B R' U2 F2 U2 F D2 B' D2 B' U2 B R2 L' 
11. 5.60 U' R F' U' L U2 D' L U L' U2 L' F2 D2 F2 B2 R U2 L2 B2 
12. 8.22 F2 R2 U2 B U2 L2 B' R2 D2 F' R' F' L D B2 U' L' F' D' F

OH F2L 
Generated By csTimer on 2015-8-2
solves/total: 12/12

single
best: 9.80
worst: 20.69

mean of 3
current: 13.15 (σ = 3.06)
best: 11.96 (σ = 2.50)

avg of 5
current: 12.49 (σ = 1.92)
best: 11.93 (σ = 0.95)

avg of 12
current: 14.22 (σ = 2.18)
best: 14.22 (σ = 2.18)

Average: 14.22 (σ = 2.18)
Mean: 14.39

Time List:
1. 12.11 U F2 D' F2 U F2 L2 U2 B' U L U' B2 D' L F' R 
2. 15.24 R' L' B' D' L D' F' R2 U' B2 U2 R2 B2 R2 D2 L2 B' R2 U 
3. 15.42 D R2 U F2 L2 U' B2 R2 U' R2 U2 L B L2 U B2 U F2 L' B L' 
4. 14.59 B2 U' F2 D2 R2 U' B2 D2 B2 L2 F L' F D U B' F' R B' 
5. 17.64 B2 D2 L2 R2 U R2 U2 F2 U L2 B2 L D2 B' L' F D U' B' D B 
6. 20.69 F' D' R' F' U' D R2 B' D F D2 R2 F B L2 D2 F R2 B2 U2 
7. 13.03 L2 F' D2 F R2 F' R2 D2 B2 L2 B D' L' D' U R' D R' B U' F 
8. 9.80 F2 U' R' F2 R' U2 B' D2 R U2 L' U2 B2 L B2 L D2 F 
9. 14.70 B2 D2 B2 U' F2 U' F2 L2 U' B2 R2 B L2 D' L' U' F L2 D2 L U' 
10. 11.38 R F2 L U2 R D2 B2 D2 F2 R' D2 F' L' U' B' F' L F' R2 U R' 
11. 11.39 R' B U2 F' D' R D' L' F U2 R' F2 B2 L' U2 B2 R' D2 L2 B2 
12. 16.69 F2 B2 R D2 R2 L2 F R' D' B L2 B U2 F' B' D2 L2 U2 D2 B2Generated By csTimer on 2015-8-2
solves/total: 12/12

single
best: 9.80
worst: 20.69

mean of 3
current: 13.15 (σ = 3.06)
best: 11.96 (σ = 2.50)

avg of 5
current: 12.49 (σ = 1.92)
best: 11.93 (σ = 0.95)

avg of 12
current: 14.22 (σ = 2.18)
best: 14.22 (σ = 2.18)

Average: 14.22 (σ = 2.18)
Mean: 14.39

Time List:
1. 12.11 U F2 D' F2 U F2 L2 U2 B' U L U' B2 D' L F' R 
2. 15.24 R' L' B' D' L D' F' R2 U' B2 U2 R2 B2 R2 D2 L2 B' R2 U 
3. 15.42 D R2 U F2 L2 U' B2 R2 U' R2 U2 L B L2 U B2 U F2 L' B L' 
4. 14.59 B2 U' F2 D2 R2 U' B2 D2 B2 L2 F L' F D U B' F' R B' 
5. 17.64 B2 D2 L2 R2 U R2 U2 F2 U L2 B2 L D2 B' L' F D U' B' D B 
6. 20.69 F' D' R' F' U' D R2 B' D F D2 R2 F B L2 D2 F R2 B2 U2 
7. 13.03 L2 F' D2 F R2 F' R2 D2 B2 L2 B D' L' D' U R' D R' B U' F 
8. 9.80 F2 U' R' F2 R' U2 B' D2 R U2 L' U2 B2 L B2 L D2 F 
9. 14.70 B2 D2 B2 U' F2 U' F2 L2 U' B2 R2 B L2 D' L' U' F L2 D2 L U' 
10. 11.38 R F2 L U2 R D2 B2 D2 F2 R' D2 F' L' U' B' F' L F' R2 U R' 
11. 11.39 R' B U2 F' D' R D' L' F U2 R' F2 B2 L' U2 B2 R' D2 L2 B2 
12. 16.69 F2 B2 R D2 R2 L2 F R' D' B L2 B U2 F' B' D2 L2 U2 D2 B2

LL 2H 
Generated By csTimer on 2015-8-2
solves/total: 12/12

single
best: 1.45
worst: 4.11

mean of 3
current: 2.67 (σ = 0.57)
best: 2.46 (σ = 0.87)

avg of 5
current: 2.71 (σ = 0.29)
best: 2.71 (σ = 0.29)

avg of 12
current: 3.02 (σ = 0.51)
best: 3.02 (σ = 0.51)

Average: 3.02 (σ = 0.51)
Mean: 2.98

Time List:
1. 4.11 L' B L2 B2 R2 F' R2 B' R2 B U2 F' U' L U2 R2 D U' R2 F2 L 
2. 3.07 R2 B2 L2 U2 F2 U' R2 U' B2 U L2 B' U B R' D' F' L2 D2 B' R2 
3. 2.93 R F U' L' U2 L' F' R2 L D' L2 D F2 U' R2 U2 B2 U' L2 D2 
4. 2.98 D L2 U F2 D' L2 B2 U2 R2 F2 D R' U' F' R U' L' F2 U2 R2 
5. 1.45 R' L2 D2 L F D2 L U R2 F2 L2 F2 R' F2 D2 B2 U2 F' 
6. 3.94 L2 B2 R2 U2 B' R2 B' F' L2 D2 R D F D2 L2 R2 D' F' L U 
7. 3.58 B' F2 U F2 D2 R2 B2 R2 U' R2 B2 U2 F' R2 B2 U' B' R U2 B R 
8. 2.68 U2 L2 F2 D' B2 R2 U2 L2 D' F2 D' B' L R' B F' U L' F' D' L2 
9. 3.02 D' F2 L2 D' U2 B2 D' F2 L2 B2 D' B U R2 B U' L U' R B' R2 
10. 2.26 F2 R2 U R2 B2 F2 U' B2 D2 B2 U L' R U' F' L2 B' F R' D U 
11. 3.32 R2 U D L F' B L U B2 R B2 R2 B2 R2 D F2 L2 F2 R2 U2 
12. 2.43 F2 D R2 F' B R' L B' U' L' R2 F2 U2 R2 L2 U' R2 D' L2 D


OH LL

Generated By csTimer on 2015-8-2
solves/total: 11/12

single
best: 5.87
worst: 10.58

mean of 3
current: 8.42 (σ = 1.51)
best: 6.58 (σ = 0.81)

avg of 5
current: 7.23 (σ = 0.97)
best: 6.94 (σ = 0.53)

avg of 12
current: 8.65 (σ = 1.40)
best: 8.65 (σ = 1.40)

Average: 8.65 (σ = 1.40)
Mean: 8.40

Time List:
1. 9.52 B2 L2 F2 U R2 D R2 F2 U' L2 D B U2 L' R' D2 R D2 U' R' U2 
2. 8.60 R U D2 F B' L' F2 B U2 R U2 L B2 R' B2 L D2 R2 F2 B 
3. DNF(13.37) F' R2 L' U' B R' F2 U2 R' F2 U F2 R2 F2 D R2 F2 U' B2 F 
4. 8.61 D F2 U2 B R2 L D R L2 B' U2 R2 B2 L2 U L2 U L2 F2 L2 U 
5. 10.58 B' L2 B2 F' U2 F' U2 R2 F' D2 R' F U R' U L R' U' F 
6. 10.09 L2 U2 L2 F2 D' U' B2 U' B2 F R D' F' U R F' D2 F2 
7. 7.46 U' F2 D L2 D' R2 U R2 B2 U2 L' U B2 D' B' R2 B2 D' R D2 
8. 6.40 F' D2 U2 F' U2 B D2 F' L2 F2 D B D' U F2 D L D B L 
9. 5.87 B' U2 L2 F D2 L2 B L2 F' D' F' U2 B R U2 R2 F U' F2 
10. 9.98 U' L U2 D' B2 R' F L' U2 R2 U2 B2 D F2 U' F2 L2 B2 U R 
11. 6.97 U2 D F' R' L B' R U2 D' L2 F2 L B2 R' D2 L' F2 D2 R' U2 B 
12. 8.30 B U2 B U' R L2 D2 L' B' L2 U D2 L2 D' F2 D' F2 D2 F2 B2

F2B 
Generated By csTimer on 2015-8-2
solves/total: 12/12

single
best: 4.83
worst: 12.19

mean of 3
current: 7.80 (σ = 3.81)
best: 6.72 (σ = 2.49)

avg of 5
current: 7.23 (σ = 2.18)
best: 5.90 (σ = 0.39)

avg of 12
current: 7.52 (σ = 2.12)
best: 7.52 (σ = 2.12)

Average: 7.52 (σ = 2.12)
Mean: 7.68

Time List:
1. 10.16 L2 D2 L2 D R2 U' L2 D2 L2 B2 U' F' D2 F L2 B L F' D U' L 
2. 5.78 L2 F2 R' F' D' L2 F D2 L' F2 U R2 U F2 R2 B2 U R2 L2 B' 
3. 9.54 U2 R2 B2 F2 U L2 F2 D' R2 B2 R' U2 F' L2 B2 R' B' U' R U2 
4. 4.83 L B' L2 F B' L U' R' L' U2 F2 U2 B D2 R2 B R2 B L2 
5. 6.34 L D2 R2 U2 B2 L U2 B2 L D2 R' U' B' U2 R B' F L' R B' U 
6. 10.37 L2 U R2 D2 U B2 U R2 F R2 U' B' L' B D' L F2 R U2 
7. 5.71 F2 R2 B' U2 F L2 B' U2 B' D2 B U' L' F L' R' B L D2 B' L2 
8. 6.34 L U2 B2 D' L2 D L2 U' B2 U2 B2 R2 L' U L2 B' R D2 B2 R 
9. 9.71 B R' B' R L B U' F U2 F U F2 D2 L2 D' L2 F2 L2 B2 
10. 5.64 F2 U2 F U2 R2 U2 F2 R2 B R2 L' D' B' U2 L2 R2 F2 U R F' 
11. 5.57 R2 D U2 B2 L2 R2 D F2 R2 D' U2 F L2 F2 L R2 U2 F' U B' D 
12. 12.19 F2 L' D2 U2 B2 U2 R B2 R' F2 R U' L' B D' F' L2 U' L' U2 F

L10P
Generated By csTimer on 2015-8-2
solves/total: 12/12

single
best: 2.94
worst: 8.95

mean of 3
current: 3.63 (σ = 0.84)
best: 3.63 (σ = 0.84)

avg of 5
current: 3.94 (σ = 0.60)
best: 3.94 (σ = 0.60)

avg of 12
current: 5.04 (σ = 1.36)
best: 5.04 (σ = 1.36)

Average: 5.04 (σ = 1.36)
Mean: 5.19

Time List:
1. 8.95 F2 D R2 D R2 D2 B2 L2 F2 U' F' L2 U B' F2 U' F U2 R F' 
2. 6.94 U R2 U L2 F2 D' F2 L2 F2 D U' L' D' R2 D' B' D U2 R 
3. 4.79 D2 B U L' F2 D' F2 R' D' B L2 B2 U2 D R2 U L2 U L2 U F2 
4. 3.78 L2 U' L' D2 F U2 F2 B R D2 L2 B2 R2 L2 D' R2 F2 L2 D2 
5. 4.08 B D B2 D' B2 D F2 R2 U R2 F' U2 F' L2 F R' B D' 
6. 5.43 D B2 L2 D U R2 F2 R2 B2 D L F2 R2 F U2 L' B L R U' 
7. 6.69 L' U2 B2 L2 F2 U2 L' B2 R D2 R D U' L B R B' F' L' U 
8. 3.89 B' L' D2 R U L' B' D' F L2 B2 U R2 U F2 U2 D R2 D B 
9. 6.86 F' U2 R2 U2 F2 R2 B R2 U2 R2 B' D B' F D R U' R D' L' F' 
10. 2.94 R' L2 B' D2 B2 F2 L2 F U2 F2 L' U L2 R2 F L2 U R' U 
11. 4.56 R2 B R2 F2 U2 F D2 R2 F D2 B' D' R B' U2 F2 U R B L2 B2 
12. 3.37 L2 U L2 R2 D' B2 D' U' B2 D2 R' B' D' F D2 L' U' R' U' B'


ignore the scrambles at the end


----------

